# My New Year's Resolution: Get pregnant. Anyone else? SIX BFPs so far!!!



## pbl_ge

Five BFPs so far!!! 

Grace10209 - :bfp: on February 1st
SuzyQ - :bfp: on April 4th
Butterfly67 - :bfp: on July 2nd
Shinyshoes - :bfp: September 
SweetMel - :bfp: October 21st
ME! :haha: Official :bfp: November 15th

Who will be next?!?! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

*********************


Bound and determined to make this baby thing happen this year, preferably before my would-have been due date (4/27). Anyone else? 

*Here's my plan:*​
This month:
- We BD'ed every other day during the entire fertile window. 
- I'm taking prenatals, Vit D, iron, and a B100. Just started CoQ10. 
- Took guafenesin and used pre-seed. 
- During the TWW, I will eschew vigorous exercise (swimming and walking, but no running), and will munch on pineapple cores (who knows? :shrug: Whatever it takes!)

Next two months:
- SMEP using OPKs. 
- Exercise every other day up until O. 
- Preseed, and guafensin as above. 
- Gentle exercise during the TWW as above. 

If those two months don't do it, I'm marching my butt down to the FS. :grr:

What will YOU be doing??

LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!!! :grr:


----------



## Suzy_Q

I've been thinking the same thing about "this is our year" but I'm afraid I'll jinx myself. I guess with a thread we can't ALL be jinxed :haha:

So far, I've been to the FS and have all my stats from Aug 2012. They are below.
Day 3 FSH = 11.3
LH = 5.1
E2 = 46
AMH < .16 

So yeah, early menopause so I have no time to wait! To prepare and strengthen what eggs I have I've taken the following:

Prenatal with DHA
CoQ10 - 200 mg per day (6 months so far)
DHEA - 50mg per day (2 months so far) 
Vit D3 - 2000 IU (1 month so far)

And just yesterday I had an HSG test and my tubes are all clear. After 5 months of trying, I'm moving on to clomid in February. This month is my last "natural" cycle. I look forward to sharing all the tips and tricks as we all get our BFPs in 2013!

:dust:


----------



## charm2mama

I was cd1 on 12/30, was bummed for a while but now I am beginning to get hopeful. We have to sit out this first cycle but I plan to go full force after that...I hope my OH can keep up with my baby fever:) 

I am taking: prenatal, vitD (2000IU), maca (1000mg). I want to start exercising regularly and try to get my weight back to the normal range (current BMI is 27, so need to work on that). I also want to get my cd3 hormones checked to see what my ovarian reserve looks like. 

He is taking: multivitamin, maca (1000mg), vitD. Need to get second OH's SA, if the numbers are not good, need to convince him to go to urologist or get his testosterone levels checked with GP. 

I need to find a new FS that I feel more comfortable with. He/she still may only be willing to move forward with IVF, and if that is the case we have to look into changing insurance companies. I was not ready for IVF but slowly considering the idea. OH also does not want to go the IVF route so we'll have to have some conversations to see what is best for us. 

Good luck to all! I hope it is our year...for all of us!


----------



## shinyshoes

I'm in!! Lol - I just sat down to spend a few hours on here researching what people are up so and to grab some ideas so this is great!! 

AF arrived today - grr - so before I got too down in the dumps I gave myself a good talking to and decided positive action is needed. Dr's appointment made for next Friday (couldn't get the one I wanted before then) and I'm going armed with what tests I would like and see if they will do it. I also have a scan next Fri - not related to this (kidney check) but am hoping I can pursuade them to have a good look at my ovaries etc whilst I'm there - it's all in the same area after all!!

2013 is going to be my year too!!

Not sure all changes I'm going to make yet as I've just started researching however I've upped my CoQ10 to a higher dose, I'm going to exercise moderately, bed every other day. I've also heard a daily orgasm increases blood flow so hey - it'll be tough but I'll give it a go. 

This can def be done!! :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks for the replies, ladies!

Suzy, glad to hear your HSG test results were good. :thumbup: Sorry your other numbers aren't as good. I haven't had all that done, so I'm only hoping mine are okay. How long have you been trying? And I don't think we'll all be jinxed--I'm going for a 100% BFP rate int he next six months for all of us!!!! :happydance: (I get a little ambitious sometimes. :blush:)

Charm, sorry about AF. :hugs: What are you taking Maca for? I'm not familiar with that one. And why do you have to sit out a cycle? Sorry if I'm being nosy. :shy: Exercise really is supposed to be great for TTC, so long as you don't do it too vigorously (i.e., aim for low impact). 

Shiny, sorry you got AF, too. :hugs: Daily orgasm??!! :saywhat: :shock: Wow. Good for you. And good luck with the tests! Def post your results here, and we'll crowd source some wisdom. Are you already doing all the usual things like charting? 

LET'S DO IT!!!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

I love your enthusiasm and I am trying to change my way of thinking to that as well! I would certainly LOVE 100% BFP odds. This is also a great day for changing things in the right direction. I had my 'I am not pregnant yet' follow up appointment with my OBGYN today. I call it that, because I don't know what to call it and this sounds better! It is now time for Hubby to have his sperm analysis and I will be having an HSG done as soon as AF comes and goes again. So that should be early February. If all goes well, I start Clomid on the following AF which should be sometime in March. So here is to hoping the hubby and I have good test results and we can get this ball rolling and maybe even be pregnant by our first anniversary! 

Right now we're not messing with any meds or supplements. I am just sticking with my Metformin XR, Pregnitude supplement, and Prenatal Vitamins. I took Royal Jelly and Vitamin D3 in the past, but they never seemed to help anything for me.

Good luck ladies! Hopefully 2013 is our year!


----------



## charm2mama

pbl_ge, maca is supposed to help balance hormones and give energy. I researched it more for my OH's infertility but I also take it. My SO and I are in different countries this month. He had to take a job in another city last year which has made TTC difficult. Lots of driving for BD:) LOL.


----------



## 35andttc2

I`ve been trying since Summer. I am resolving to try harder. We are seeing a fertility specialist and going to plan a course of action next cycle. I have a little hope left for this cycle but 2ww is hard. What is wrong with running during 2ww maybe that`s what I`ve been doing wrong. Also I take a prenatal, i was taking hemp seed too but stopped because I thought it might be negatively affecting my ability to get pregnant. Can you explain why you take what you take?


----------



## Suzy_Q

Charm - I too need to lower my BMI a little. I run 5Ks every now and then but still have to lose a few pounds. I'm doing the "Insanity" workout but now have to worry if my workout will interfere with fertility :dohh:

Shiny - Love the daily orgasm strategy... may have to incorporate that into my 2013 plan. 

pbl - This is my cycle #5 and I'm TTC #1 (my one and only b/c of my age/stats). I'm trying to be proactive, hope for the best but expect the worst.

Elpha - We may be taking Clomid at the same time. It'll be nice to have others to go through that new journey with. I have yet to get the OH to get the SA... I really hope that happens without too much drama. Men can be such drama queens sometimes! :hissy:

35andttc2 - A lot of the supplements I take are based on information found here and from my FS. My FS recommended prenatal vitamins (with DHA), CoQ10, and DHEA. I've added Vitamin D3 based on my low vitamin D blood results and I've read it may help with fertility.

AFM - I'm not very optimistic this cycle because the HSG did make me spot and the day after the procedure I had a positive LH surge. So, we :sex: that day and will again tomorrow but I'm not optimistic. Oh, and I use softcups which give me some peace of mind that the :spermy: are were they need to be. BUT (TMI) softcups showed more "spotting" from HSG procedure so I think this month is going to be a bust for me. So ladies, I need you to all get your BFPs this month to keep me positive!


----------



## pbl_ge

Elphaba, good luck with the FS! The last time I was at the doc's, she recommended that I see one sooner rather than later. The logic, I think is that it can take a while to get pregnant, the chances of a m/c are high, so this whole thing can theoretically take a long time to generate a sticky bean. I know that I can theoretically get pregnant now, but it's less clear that I can get one in the right place and/or get one to stick, which is why I'm giving it three good months of trying before I go there. I hope your tests work out to be perfect! 

35, the evidence on exercise is pretty spotty, and I'm just being conservative. I'm sure you know that if you're exercising TOO much you may not ovulate, and/or your body may be too stressed and it can reduce your chances that way. (The stress thing is also debated, FWIW). What I'm going on is the evidence that exercise in the TWW can reduce the chances of implantation. This is primarily based on IVF studies, as I haven't succeeded in finding any good studies for typical conception. For IVF, the evidence is pretty strong, although the mechanism is not clear. I understand it as mechanical disruption of the fairly complicated implantation process, but that may be wholly off-base. So I'm trying to take it easy and not do high-impact things. I don't know if it really makes a difference, but I'm willing to do whatever to try!

For my supplements, I take iron and Vit D3 for prior deficiencies. The B100 helps with luteal phase problems/spotting before AF, which with I have historically had problems.

The CoQ10 thing is really interesting, and the medical evidence is still ambiguous. You can read more here:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/1063061-coq10-statistics.html 

35, sorry you're having trouble with this. FX you get a sticky BFP soon!!!!

And Suzy, sorry you're not optimistic right now. I hope you're wrong!

:hugs:


----------



## charm2mama

Suzy_Q - did your doctor check your DHEA levels? I've read that if you take DHEA supplements when you are sufficient, it actually decreases fertility. Both my DHEA and testosterone levels were within normal range so I've been hesitant to supplement.


----------



## mamadonna

I'm with you girls.i want my bfp this month,but this year will definitely do lol,my and dh have been checked sa great both day 3 and 21 day bloods came back fine,
i think its the fact that i only have one tube is what's causing the problems,but hey not much i can do about it

good luck everyone,hopefully there'll be lots of bfps!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Pbl - Thanks for the optimism! I need it sometimes and hope I can return the favor (but never have to )

Charm - My FS did not check my blood levels of DHEA. I'm supposed to take the recommended 75mg a day but only take 50 because (1) I haven't had my levels tested, (2) I'm worried about side effects/headaches I was having so haven't ramped up the addition 25mg, and (3) I figure me having IVF is a few more cycles away so I have time to get to 75mg a day. 

I may be wrong but I'm assuming if my FS recommended it and I've read it doesn't necessarily hurt you to take it, I may as well take it. If this all fails I can at least say I gave it my all!

Welcome mamadonna! Hope your stay in the TTC boards is short and sweet :winkwink:


----------



## pbl_ge

Boy, all this contradictory info about supplements and nutrients, and enzymes, and hormone balancers can really drive a sane person nutty, can't it??? :wacko: I'm trying very hard to stay lean on this, but my resolve weakens every month....


----------



## grace10209

pbl_ge said:


> Boy, all this contradictory info about supplements and nutrients, and enzymes, and hormone balancers can really drive a sane person nutty, can't it??? :wacko: I'm trying very hard to stay lean on this, but my resolve weakens every month....

I am with you pb, all the information that contradicts "other" information can make you just nuts! :wacko:
But thats in every aspect of medicine I think, its kind of like the ectopics, some say ttc 2 months after metho, others say 3 or more to wait. LOL

AFM, i am definitly past the 3 month wait, January 23 will be 5 months since the shot. I am currently 13dpo, I didn't test today, I have tested every day since 8dpo and 5 days of negatives were enough for me! :dohh: LOL so we will see what the next few days bring........

I am praying we all get our babies in 2013. I keep saying to myself, I WILL become a mother in 2013, I WILL.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry for the BFNs, Grace! FX it's just too early!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Hi :flower: I'm in, also Hoping that this is my year.:thumbup:and trying to stay optimistic


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome Dylis! I'm pretty sure this month is a bust for me, but I have TOTAL CONFIDENCE for all of us in 2013!!!!


----------



## charm2mama

I agree. The more information I read about certain supplements, the more confused I get. It actually amazes me how little research is out there for all most of the supplements that are out there for infertility. I guess this is true for any other uses of dietary supplements but it's just annoying. I wish it could be easier :shrug:






pbl_ge said:


> Boy, all this contradictory info about supplements and nutrients, and enzymes, and hormone balancers can really drive a sane person nutty, can't it??? :wacko: I'm trying very hard to stay lean on this, but my resolve weakens every month....


----------



## Kasgreenbean

I'm joining! I will make my baby this year!
I guess theres more money in drugs and they have an interest in making sure alternatives are promoted positively. Agree about Dhea, ive found conflicting info - almost all positive but have heard about not taking it if you already have high levels.


----------



## Jax41

Feel a bit old (at 43 :blush:) to join you spring chicks but may I? Wasn't looking forward to 2013 (it's the number at the end...) as last year was supposed to be my year :growlmad: - 2012, I was 42, we had our 10 year weddi anni, okay so I'm an even numbers kinda girl :dohh::haha: But I have renewed hope that this is destined to be my 'baby' year!! :happydance: My Dr, at last, reluctantly refered me (long story) to the most fantastic FS who is being super supportive - monthly blood tests, scans and starting clomid today :thumbup: and most importantly I at last have my lovely (although he drives me nuts regularly) DH onside :cloud9:

Supplements - I only take omega 3, a good multi-vit and folic acid, you're right everything else is way confusing, not to mention expensive!

Good luck girls, c'mon lets nail this!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome Jax, and Kas!!!! There's no such thing as too old!!! :jo: :jo: 

So where's everyone at? Anyone getting ready to test? I'm supposed to test on the 14th, but I don't think I'll bother. I really don't feel pregnant, so I'll just wait until CD1. We're going to follow SMEP for the first time. Does anyone have advice about OPKs? I've never used them before, and am torn between the "internet cheapies" and the Clear blue strips. I've O'ed anywhere from CD12 (!!!) to CD22, so I'll need a good bunch. I'm also quite unsure of my ability to go 4 hours without peeing. :blush: Should I spring for the more expensive ones? 

:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

pbl_ge said:


> Welcome Jax, and Kas!!!! There's no such thing as too old!!! :jo: :jo:
> 
> So where's everyone at? Anyone getting ready to test? I'm supposed to test on the 14th, but I don't think I'll bother. I really don't feel pregnant, so I'll just wait until CD1. We're going to follow SMEP for the first time. Does anyone have advice about OPKs? I've never used them before, and am torn between the "internet cheapies" and the Clear blue strips. I've O'ed anywhere from CD12 (!!!) to CD22, so I'll need a good bunch. I'm also quite unsure of my ability to go 4 hours without peeing. :blush: Should I spring for the more expensive ones?
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!!

Honestly, I wouldn't waste your money on the Clear Blue strips. I was able to by a package of Wondfo OPK strips and Pregnancy strips and a great price! I got 100 OPK and 20 Pregnancy for $24.95 + tax/shipping. Those suckers have lasted me for quite a few months now. They work just fine, although I advise that when they say the test line must be darker than the control line... they are full of crap! lol As long as you see a NOTICEABLE progression and the test line does get dark, consider yourself fertile and about to ovulate. I have never had one get darker than control, but considering most of my cycle the test line is almost non existent then for a few days, it fades into to 'almost as dark as the control'... well I consider that positive. Typically my temp spikes within 2-3 days of what I consider positive. I read somewhere that a lot of women's LH surges do not reach what an OPK needs to show what they call a true positive. So that is just my biggest piece of advice.

I just checked Amazon.com, they are running the same deal I listed above. There are also smaller increment deals as well. Getting those store bought OPKs you typically get 7 for almost $20! I have used those in the past, but I have found the Wondfo to work just as well. You're like me... as in you are never quite sure what day you will ovulate and you may need to pee on a lot of sticks. (Or in my case, in cups... cuz I can never get that peeing on a stick thing right!) These packages are great! Plus, if you are like me and reluctant to use a HPT until after AF should have came... then you'll have PLENTLY of HPT sticks to use when you do get your BFP. Great for peace of mind! :thumbup:


----------



## Elphabaa77

My current chart that shows in my signature is not a very good indicator of a 'good cycle.' I had the flu right after AF left... and my temps are only now starting to even out to 'normal.' So I have no clue what that means for my cycle and where I am. Typically I have been ovulating anywhere from CD25-CD28 since I about 2 months after starting the Pregnitude supplement. (I have PCOS, and this supplement has shortened my cycles and made them a 'tad' more predictable than before)
So if my sickness didn't screw anything up... I am in the lots of :sex: window! But this is the first cycle in a LONG time where I haven't been completely focused and obsessed. I haven't used my OvaCue Fertility monitor, I have definitely not temp'd every day, and normally I would have been using OPKs daily since CD 17. I have only used 1 or 2 OPKs this cycle and I 'could' ovulate tomorrow. LOL Maybe laid back is good..........


----------



## Jax41

pbl! Thanks for the welcome! :hugs:

Elpha's right about the OPK's, amazon have some great deals. I'm not using them anymore (got a bit obsessed :blush:) and am just going for plain old regular BD, might do a sneaky legs up the wall too to help them along :haha:

Have to say I never test, I did when I first started TTC but it was so disappointing not to mention expensive so I just wait for AF and in all my years she's never let me down, bless her....

I'm CD3, on my first every clomid cycle, took my first pill last night - I stood in the bathroom, pill in one hand, glass of water in the other and we had a bit of a chat it went along the lines of please help me to be a mummy, then woof it was gone, onwards and upwards :flower:

Elpha, get :sex::bunny: :hugs:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Jax41 said:


> pbl! Thanks for the welcome! :hugs:
> 
> Elpha's right about the OPK's, amazon have some great deals. I'm not using them anymore (got a bit obsessed :blush:) and am just going for plain old regular BD, might do a sneaky legs up the wall too to help them along :haha:
> 
> Have to say I never test, I did when I first started TTC but it was so disappointing not to mention expensive so I just wait for AF and in all my years she's never let me down, bless her....
> 
> I'm CD3, on my first every clomid cycle, took my first pill last night - I stood in the bathroom, pill in one hand, glass of water in the other and we had a bit of a chat it went along the lines of please help me to be a mummy, then woof it was gone, onwards and upwards :flower:
> 
> Elpha, get :sex::bunny: :hugs:

Let us know how the Clomid goes! I have heard mixed reviews of how it makes you feel. Stuff about hot flashes and major mood swings. If all goes well, we start Clomid in early March! Unless all the :sex: and being a little more laid back this time around helps us to do it before then! Would be great to have that little bean stick this month so hubby can avoid his SA test and I can avoid the HSG test. I am a little scared of how much that HSG test is going to cost without insurance! Well, I have insurance but I have to meet a $3,000 deductible first and typically they won't cover anything fertility related including an HSG. My OBGYN said the fertility clinic would call me this week to talk about my HSG, but I haven't heard from them. AF will probably be here in 2 weeks so I hope they call soon! I have to have it done right after AF or I have to wait another cycle. At 35, I really do not like wasting any time! Especially if we would like to have more than one baby.


----------



## Kasgreenbean

@jax i like your chat with the clomid ,) 

@pbl opks - i test twice a day 2 & 9pm and dont drink anything for two hours before, gets a better result. 

4dpo here; everyday im gonna tell myself im making a baby, positivity goes a long way! gl everyone :)


----------



## charm2mama

Jax41 - please keep us updated on your experience with clomid. I don't think it will work for us, but I thought I'd ask FS if it would be worthwhile to give it a try. 

pbl_ge - I also use the cheapie OPKs. I'm not really good at reading it but last time I just kept all the strips to make side-by-side comparisons. I'm embarrassed to say I still couldn't figure it out. I'm hoping I'll do better this cycle.

Elphabaa77 - I know what you mean about wanting more than one. I was thinking that too, but now that I am nearing 37, I'm thinking just one...and then I'll try again but will adopt a second. I don't know...i'm still hopeful for two but I feel like I shouldn't be greedy just yet. I'm just praying for #1 to happen soon. 

I am on cd11, and it looks like O day may happen after OH comes back from his trip so maybe we can ttc this cycle. I hope his semen has improved some! I also need to make an appointment(s) with new FS. Hope I either get BFP or meet a good FS!


----------



## grace10209

pbl_ge said:


> Welcome Jax, and Kas!!!! There's no such thing as too old!!! :jo: :jo:
> 
> So where's everyone at? Anyone getting ready to test? I'm supposed to test on the 14th, but I don't think I'll bother. I really don't feel pregnant, so I'll just wait until CD1. We're going to follow SMEP for the first time. Does anyone have advice about OPKs? I've never used them before, and am torn between the "internet cheapies" and the Clear blue strips. I've O'ed anywhere from CD12 (!!!) to CD22, so I'll need a good bunch. I'm also quite unsure of my ability to go 4 hours without peeing. :blush: Should I spring for the more expensive ones?
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!!


I also hated opks cuz I never got a positive, not once ever, UNTIL this month, I used Internet cheapies, and I did not hold urine for 4hrs, no way I could do that. I did however take them a few times per day. I bought like 50 online, so I took fmu, then 4p when I got home from work - then sometimes again at 7 or 8 pm
I got an "almost" positive on like cd11 so I took. Several a day after as I thought it was close, well I don't think the true positive came Til cd17 or cd18 but it came and was way darker then control line! I was shocked! 
If u have a bunch just test each time u pee around ur normal peak days, you are also temping right? Most opks say you'll o within 24-48 hrs after but temping helps confirm!

Good luck!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hey, ladies! CD1 here, so I'm starting SMEP this month. How are all of you???


----------



## Beryl

As for me, I've added CoQ10, I'll also be picking up baby aspirin and pre-seed at the pharmacy tomorrow. I'll continue to workout regularly, but will add a daily walk (was walking to and from work each day when I first got pregnant). Some changes to my diet to shift 20lbs (not losing all 20lbs in a month - probably take me about 4 months to lose that much weight). Other than managing my stress a bit better and getting more sleep, that's about it.

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Jax41

Morning girls! Hope you all had a lovely weekend?

pbl_ CD1 should be :ban: but good luck with the SMEP this cycle! :thumbup:

Okay, clomid update coming up....last pill tonight :thumbup: let the :sex: commence! I'm feeling a little different bc of it I think but to be honest I don't know whether that's bc I've read, read and re-read the side affects so I know what to look out for :wacko: so far nothing emotionally but physically I do feel a little sick (I think), tired (or is that just getting back into work after the holidays), and got this horrid taste in my mouth (wishful thinking!). Who knows :shrug: this is worse than SSing for AF :haha:

Kasgreen, so hoping the chat works, or else :gun::haha:

Are you all okay? :hugs:


----------



## Suzy_Q

I'm glad we have some trailblazing clomid users on this thread. I couldn't get my OH to go get the SA this week so I'll be starting clomid in mid-Feb. That's assuming I can get him to get the SA in time :growlmad: boys...

I am looking forward to trying new things and continuing to be proactive. I may be one of those women who go all in early, I may fail, and then largely give up. I'll always HOPE, mind you, but at least by going all in now I know I've done everything I can. Worst case, I can just become the cat lady I'm destined to be :haha: Best case, it works and I become the best mom I can be. Stay tuned as the drama continues and glad to have you all here for the ride


----------



## Elphabaa77

I agree about taking OPKs more than once a day. They say some women's surges are sooooo short, that if you only take it once a day you could miss it. I usually use an OPK first thing in the morning and then when I get home from work. So anywhere from 6-8 pm. I typically notice a fade-in pattern on mine, but they never get as dark or darker than the control line. When they do get pretty dark, I take it as 'time to get going!' :rofl: However, I have noticed if I relied solely on my after work tests I might never get close to a positive. By then, I have drank so much water that the urine is so dilute. This cycle though, I still got a super dark (but not as dark as the control) line. Hoping that is good sign. My temp usually spikes 2-3 days after my darkest OPK, and it did that. 

Feels like we timed things the BEST we ever have this cycle, so I am REALLY hopeful for that BFP to come in the next 2 weeks! BFP = no AF and no HSG test! WIN! I was able to get hubby to BD 4 out of 5 days AND he was able to finish each time. The past 2 cycles he has struggled with that. So I have a good feeling right now and I am hoping I won't be crushed in the next 2 weeks with AF showing up. Regardless though, I am going to call the fertility clinic about my HSG test and hubby's SA test. My OBGYN's office told me the clinic would call me last week and they never did. So I want to make sure they have my referral so we are good to go with the HSG test as soon as AF leaves. (if she comes! FX!) Figure I better call them now, because here in the next 10-12 days either a BFP is coming or AF is! Don't want to miss my window and have to wait another cycle.

Hope everybody had a great weekend! Back to work today... :grr: and it's too cold to have even left the house! BRRRRR! :cold:


----------



## grace10209

Hi All
hope everyone is doing well. PBL Im sorry about cd1:hugs:
but I hope the SMEP plan works for you this cycle.

I have had 3 failed clomid cycles and am now on to gonal f and iui.
Oh I pray it works. But I also need for the little one to be IN MY UTERUS and healthy! getting the positive test is only step 1 for me. ughhhhh.

I am starting acunpuncture this month AND i also got the Circle & Bloom cd's and have been listening to them for the first time this cycle. I really like them.

good luck to all!!!!! Lets get some BFP"S ON THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

elpha, I had the HSG test, it wasn't too bad, plus i have read lots of women get their bfp's shortly after the test so think of it as a good thing if you have to get it done :)


----------



## Elphabaa77

grace10209 said:


> elpha, I had the HSG test, it wasn't too bad, plus i have read lots of women get their bfp's shortly after the test so think of it as a good thing if you have to get it done :)

I have heard 'mixed reviews' of the HSG test. Some women with horror stories and others saying it was not bad at all. I have had my cervix frozen and a LEEP biopsy (where they remove a small 'cone' of your cervix) in the past, so I imagine this test cannot be much worse than that! Not to mention I am used to wretched AF cramps. I would just like to avoid the 'cost' of the test if I can. That is what scares me the most. I have a high deductible insurance plan with a health savings account. So I am a cheapskate, I would rather keep that HSG money in the health savings account to go towards my deductible at Labor & Delivery time. :haha: I have heard the test can cost up to $1,000, and since it won't count toward my deductible because it's fertility related... (or so my OBGYN told me) I would not 'mind' avoiding it. BUT either way, I am prepared.

I have also read about increased fertility after the test, so if I do not get the BFP in the next 10-12 days, then maybe I will get it the next cycle. 

Do you (or anybody else that has had the test done) remember how much your HSG test cost? I have NO idea what to expect. Only what I have read all over the internet, which varies so much!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Nevermind about the HSG cost. I called the fertility clinic I was referred to today and they said it will be $260 for the doctor costs and $600-$700 for the actual test. That's a bit more 'friendly' than $2500+.

A little irritated though because my OBGYN said her nurse was faxing over my referral that day (which was January 4th) and that the clinic would have it by Monday, January 7th and would call me that week to discuss the test. Well, I called a little bit ago because I had not heard from them and the clinic does not have my referral. I love my OBGYN, but the one nurse who was explaining the tests and referrals and such leaves a lot to be desired! She told me all sorts of wrong information! Like the HSG would be at the hospital (and it's not), that my hubby had to do his sperm sample at home and get it to the clinic within 20 minutes (which was ALSO wrong, because they prefer it done AT the clinic!), then add to it, she never even faxed the referral! AF is due in 9-10 days and I have to have the test right after she leaves. Good thing I called to 'check' on things today or I would have had to push everything back another cycle! With close to 40 day cycles, that is a long time to wait! 

Okay... end vent! :dohh:


----------



## pbl_ge

:hi: Beryl! Welcome! Good luck with the weight loss! :thumbup:

Jas, good luck catching the egg! How are you feeling on clomid? Are you doing anything to replace CM?

Grace, sorry you're on to IUI. I guess you could think of it as bringing in the big guns! :gun: Are you doing IUI this cycle? 

Suzy, good luck with the SA! And the clomid. The FS I will see in a couple of months apparently uses Femara as a default, instead of clomid. No idea why. :shrug:

Btw, Suzy, I think of your avatar whenever I think of this group. Rosy the Riveter seems like a good mascot! There may be something ironic of having her as a mascot for the purpose of getting knocked up, though. Not sure. :haha:

Elphaba, hope you caught the egg!! :spermy: My HSG wasn't too bad, either, and it was such a relief to hear that everything was okay. My insurance is pretty good, so I think it was only a $30 or something similar copay. 

Does anyone know anything about heavy clotting and fertility? Seems like I've had much worse clots since the m/c. I know that it can indicate a problem like endometriosis, which I have no other symptoms of. Is this the reason some women take baby aspirin? Beryl, do you know? 

I ordered my OPKs yesterday! :happydance: Let the peeing on sticks begin!


----------



## Elphabaa77

pbl_ge said:


> Suzy, good luck with the SA! And the clomid. The FS I will see in a couple of months apparently uses Femara as a default, instead of clomid. No idea why. :shrug:
> 
> Elphaba, hope you caught the egg!! :spermy: My HSG wasn't too bad, either, and it was such a relief to hear that everything was okay. My insurance is pretty good, so I think it was only a $30 or something similar copay.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about heavy clotting and fertility? Seems like I've had much worse clots since the m/c. I know that it can indicate a problem like endometriosis, which I have no other symptoms of. Is this the reason some women take baby aspirin? Beryl, do you know?
> 
> I ordered my OPKs yesterday! :happydance: Let the peeing on sticks begin!


My insurance is crappy high deductible stuff. I get no coverage of any sort until I meet a $3,000 deductible. I do have a health savings account that I am trying to get to $3,000 to cover my deductible, but the HSG won't count toward my deductible since it is infertility related. Insurance can be so confusing, especially when it's garbage like mine.

My OBGYN told me she could not give me Femara. I had asked her because I have been told it is better than Clomid for PCOS women. My OBGYN said that only the Fertility Specialist could give me that. I thought that was weird, because I have read of numerous women getting it from their OBGYN. It doesn't dry up your CM like Clomid and it is completely out of your system faster than Clomid. Both GOOD things when TTC. It supposedly does not thin your uterine lining like Clomid either.

I found a pretty good online article about clotting when I was concerned. If you want to look at it, here is the link:
https://women.webmd.com/guide/menstrual-blood-problems-clots-color-and-thickness 

If your cycles have been longer since the MC, then it could be because of that. Longer cycles means thicker uterine lining and that can lead to more clots. I have longer cycles, and that is most likely the cause of mine.


----------



## grace10209

Elphabaa77 said:


> Nevermind about the HSG cost. I called the fertility clinic I was referred to today and they said it will be $260 for the doctor costs and $600-$700 for the actual test. That's a bit more 'friendly' than $2500+.
> 
> A little irritated though because my OBGYN said her nurse was faxing over my referral that day (which was January 4th) and that the clinic would have it by Monday, January 7th and would call me that week to discuss the test. Well, I called a little bit ago because I had not heard from them and the clinic does not have my referral. I love my OBGYN, but the one nurse who was explaining the tests and referrals and such leaves a lot to be desired! She told me all sorts of wrong information! Like the HSG would be at the hospital (and it's not), that my hubby had to do his sperm sample at home and get it to the clinic within 20 minutes (which was ALSO wrong, because they prefer it done AT the clinic!), then add to it, she never even faxed the referral! AF is due in 9-10 days and I have to have the test right after she leaves. Good thing I called to 'check' on things today or I would have had to push everything back another cycle! With close to 40 day cycles, that is a long time to wait!
> 
> Okay... end vent! :dohh:

That really stinks about your insurance. The only saving grace I have through this trying process is that my insurance is wonderful and covers everything, I, like pbl, just pay 20-30 co pay and thats it.
The HSG was ok for me, I DID take 800 ibuprophen before I went, it was a tad bit uncomfortable, but i was expecting it to be so much worse that i was excited that it was, how it was...........does that make sense? 
WELL, hopefully af wont show up for you in 9-10 days and then you'll have a healthy little bean in there that you can deliver in september or so.


----------



## Elphabaa77

grace10209 said:


> That really stinks about your insurance. The only saving grace I have through this trying process is that my insurance is wonderful and covers everything, I, like pbl, just pay 20-30 co pay and thats it.
> The HSG was ok for me, I DID take 800 ibuprophen before I went, it was a tad bit uncomfortable, but i was expecting it to be so much worse that i was excited that it was, how it was...........does that make sense?
> WELL, hopefully af wont show up for you in 9-10 days and then you'll have a healthy little bean in there that you can deliver in september or so.

I am SUPER hopeful too! We timed the BD'ing the best we ever have and I sure hope that means something! Reading all of the statistics for women 35+ in relation to how long they have been trying is quite intimidating. Losing weight could help me tremendously, but this time around (I lost 80lbs in 2009-2010, but gained it back) it has been so hard! Plus, my OBGYN has yet to mention my weight as a problem? Maybe if she would, I would get more inspired to lose it. She is all about helping me get pregnant, but has never expressed concern about my weight or my blood pressure. :shrug: I was also going to an acupuncturist who told me the main goal was getting me pregnant. That I could 'safely' lose weight while I was pregnant, it would be easier to do that way. (Apparently 'overweight/obese' women CAN have a pregnancy with little to no weight gain... even weight loss.)

Just so odd to have doctors that are not lecturing me about my weight... or my blood pressure for that matter! Maybe they figure I am already beating myself up enough? :dohh:


----------



## pbl_ge

Elphaba, I do think lots of BD at the right time makes a big difference! Need lots of little :spermy: waiting around for the egg! 

As far as other health factors go, we discussed exercise earlier in this thread, and there's something I didn't mention: if you have PCOS the evidence is very strong that exercise increases the chances of conception. Maybe you already know this. Here's a little article about it:
https://www.fertilityauthority.com/articles/pcos-studies-highlight-diet-and-exercise
So, making diet and exercise the goals, as opposed to weight loss, could be really helpful. :thumbup:

Just an FYI to you ladies: I'm heading off to a conference for 5 days as of tomorrow AM, so I may not be on BnB much. Depends on my internet access. Good luck to you all!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Thanks for the link. I did know that exercising could help, and I have tried PCOS diets in the past... for example, low amylose (which is a more restricted version of a low carb diet) and it was so complicated. Especially with no grocery stores in the area with quality produce.

What you said and the article you posted actually kind of turned a light on... so to speak. Maybe I am looking at this wrong. I am looking at losing pounds. BUT maybe I need to try looking at exercising more regularly and focusing on eating more protein. Then maybe the rest will come. I need to remind myself that 5 days a week of eating better is better than 0 days and that even 15 minutes of exercise per day (or every other day) is better than none. I seem to have this 'go hard or it doesn't matter' attitude and I need to work on ditching it.

Thanks for sharing and helping me find a 'new approach' to try. :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

FWIW, it's also great to get *plant* proteins, as opposed to animal ones. :flower: :flower: I'm spreading the vegetarian gospel far and wide!


----------



## Elphabaa77

pbl_ge said:


> FWIW, it's also great to get *plant* proteins, as opposed to animal ones. :flower: :flower: I'm spreading the vegetarian gospel far and wide!

What are some good plant proteins? I have heard beans And I believe broccoli... what else? Veggies can be much easier to prepare (and cheaper) than chicken!


----------



## pbl_ge

Beans and lentils are definitely the easiest, and you can make meals like black bean burritos in minutes for super health deliciousness. I personally adore tofu and tempeh, but I know not everyone agrees. Also nuts and seeds. I can share LOTS of recipes if you like!


----------



## grace10209

I just wanted to say that you can lose the weight, I know it's hard but clearly you did once before !
Nutrition is 70%, fitness is 30%.
The healthier you are, the better womb/environment you'll create for your baby :)
Drink lots of water, no white carbs/flour/pasta.

Hopefully you'll get your bfp soon!! When will u test? Are you temping?

I am having my first iui on Friday! I can't wait!!! Please god let it work !


Pbl enjoy your trip!


----------



## daisychick

I also have the same goal. 2012 is not a lucky year for me. I lost my baby at 6th week in October. Now, I moved with my fiancé in USA from Italy. I hope that the sun of Miami bring me good luck (sorry for my bad English).
Good luck for everyone


----------



## Elphabaa77

grace10209 said:


> I just wanted to say that you can lose the weight, I know it's hard but clearly you did once before !
> Nutrition is 70%, fitness is 30%.
> The healthier you are, the better womb/environment you'll create for your baby :)
> Drink lots of water, no white carbs/flour/pasta.
> 
> Hopefully you'll get your bfp soon!! When will u test? Are you temping?
> 
> I am having my first iui on Friday! I can't wait!!! Please god let it work !
> 
> 
> Pbl enjoy your trip!

I do temp. Been temping since last April. Today I am 4dpo and my temp was the highest it has ever been this early post-ovulation. It spiked from 97.8 to 98.23. I had to look twice because originally I thought it dropped. I only noticed the .23 and was getting sad until I saw 98.23. lol My post-O temp rarely even gets higher that 98. Hopefully it is a good sign. General practitioner tried to take me off metformin last cycle and my cycle (and emotions) went crazy!!! I am back on it now, but was afraid this cycle might still be crazy. I had the flu for a week at the beginning, but now things are looking good! Luteal phase looking MUCH better now that I am back on metformin! 

I do drink mostly water and am currently challenging myself to drink at least 80oz while I am at work. I am doing pretty good with that part. 

I will try like mad to hold out on testing until the day AF would arrive which I believe is a week from tomorrow. I am usually pretty good about it because lately I haven't felt optimistic. This cycle we timed things pretty well, so it is going to be hard to hold out!!! Not looking forward to the immense disappointment I will feel if I get a bfn. I typically try not to get my hopes up so I am not too crushed!

Good luck with your IUI! FX everything goes well!!!

Have a safe trip PBL!


----------



## shinyshoes

So we're a couple of weeks into the new year and still feeling positive!! 

Have any of you been making changes?

I've upped CoQ10 and added Cod Liver Oil to my usual supps. I've also had the juice of one lemon with warm water every morning - bit bitter but ok - and been drinking plenty of grapefruit juice (which I love so easy for me!). I'm not trying to lose weight but am def eating much healthier. I've joined a Just Jhoom class and will be starting Body Balance on Friday. 

Oh and the daily 'O'? Been keeping to that too - it's been tough!!:winkwink:

Also had a pelvic scan - unrelated - but she was a lovely lady and told me that my ovaries looked fine and had some follicles on them, it was cycle day 7 so it was good to hear that.

So that's the good stuff.

Not so good is we only managed to dtd 2 days before when I think I ovulate and not since grr - I'm still hoping that might give a chance, what do you think? When was was using the CBFM I ovulated on day 11/12 but I'm not using it anymore - to me it felt like more pressure - I did it for 6 months or so, each month was the same and I felt it was taking over my life! 

I'm determined to be positive about it either way this month as it takes a few cycles for your body to change, so if it's not this month then all the above is still totally worthwhile.

Hope you're all doing well - keep the positivity flowing, there will be BFP's for us all very soon!! :happydance:


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
Just wanted to say that I just had my very 1st medicated IUI this morning. I was on gonalf and ovidrel and the iui was done a few hrs ago!!!!! I am so excited! 

It was a little uncomfortable during the iui but nothing too bad, it was REALLY fast. I stayed there for about 10-15 minutes and thats it. Super easy, the RE said I can go about my normal living, exercise, sex, etc. are all OK> WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!

I am really excited and praying to god this works. I am VERY crampy right now, they said I can expect that today and next few days. Im hoping to bd tonight and sat/sun just for extra also. 

Im feeling very positive and am scheduled for a bloodtest 2 weeks from today, 2/1 - so I may not test at home before then. RE told me not to as I could get a false positive from the ovidrel. 

anyway, thats it for me! I hope you all are doing well and that those bfp's start coming soon!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

This was such a great thread to read. Thanks ladies! I joined BnB on Jan. 14th. I was wondering if I could join your group? I too have decided to step things up for 2013. We have been trying for a year and a half. I think the "get healthy" plan is the best. To my handful of vitamin suppliments I have added more folic acid, a fish oil capsule, and am trading my soda for water. I'm on CD6. I used to chart my BBT. I might start doing that again. I have never used OPKs, but I could start doing that too. I look for signs that I'm O'ing. I need to exercise more! I wish everyone lots of BFPs!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies!

I'm in the airport, flying back after my trip. Hope you are all doing well! 

Shiny, it only takes once, and 2 days before O is supposed to be really good. Lots of :dust: :dust: to you!!!

Grace, glad your IUI went well. You need :dust: :dust: :dust:, too! I'm soooooo hopeful for you!

SweetMel, welcome to the thread! I'm sorry you 've had so many m/cs, but it's great that you have two LOs. We're DEFINITELY keeping the positivity up on this thread!

AFM, I wasn't able to chart at all on my trip, but I don't think I'm gearing up to O yet. I'm going to start using my OPKs tomorrow (CD 9), but OH is out of town until Tuesday night. Then the SMEP will begin!!!! :sex: :sex: :sex: I'm excited, and very hopeful for this month.

Good luck and :hugs: to you all!!!!


----------



## vermeil

oh oh can I jump in? 2013 will be my year too I can just feel it! :happydance:

I had my DS at 38, took 7 months. Though his birth was VERY hard (micro-preemie, see sig) he is doing well now. We are completely, heads over heals in love with our little guy - didn`t think it was possible to love this much. Now we desperately want number 2. I think I want another mostly because I love my son sooo much I`m afraid of smothering him, if that makes sense :blush:

SO last year after the long tests and waiting I had 2 IUIs (they were meh) and one IVF. Bad news is, I fell pregnant but the embryo stopped developing at 5 weeks - the worst day of my life. Good news is I had 22 ovules retrieved (exceptional the doctor kept saying) so I still have a few embryos frozen to try again. I`m in Quebec, we`re very lucky here, fertility treatments are all covered, no cost. Have my first FET in February. I keep being told by the fertility clinic doctors that my numbers are amazing, have the fertility of a 30 year old - yet here I am a year later, still trying... what do they know =p

What else - I take 600mg coq10, have weekly fertility acupuncture (hey I figure perhaps it helped with that bfp), pre-natal, vitamin b6 (I tend to ovulate early) and vitamin d. I have high blood pressure so I take 80mg aspirin and will have heparin shots daily if I get a bfp. 

All it takes is oooone good egg ladies! 

WE CAN DO IT!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Welcome SweetMel and Vermeil!

PBL- Good luck with the SMEP! Looks like a bunch of fun is about to begin! :haha:

I saw my general practitioner last Thursday to discuss meds for high blood pressure. Since my appointment was early in the morning and I had not ate in over 12 hours, she decided to test my blood sugar, lipids/cholesterol, and my thyroid as well. A welcomed surprise, since I have been quite curious about my cholesterol and my thyroid. ALL were normal! So yay! She started me on Hydrochlorothiazide (aka water pill) for my blood pressure because she said it is safe for pregnancy. They sure weren't kidding when they called this a water pill! I don't think I have had to pee so much in my life!!! :rofl:

I am 9 dpo today. I was feeling pretty good about our odds this cycle until this weekend. Now everything is just starting to feel like the usual pre-AF stuff. Of course, this is also my typical defense mechanism. I get my hopes up too high, so I start talking myself down. :dohh: I think I have talked myself down enough that I will hold out on testing until Friday... AF should rear her ugly head on Thursday sometime... potentially even Wednesday. My luteal phase varies between 11-12 days, which my OBGYN is concerned that could be a sign of luteal phase defect. After seeing my charts for this cycle and my last cycle... I am beginning to get concerned myself. This cycle I had the flu and ear infections, so my temps have just been wonky pre-o and I did not even chart most of them.

I guess we will see!


----------



## pbl_ge

Vermel, OMG your little one!!!! :shock::shock::shock: What a story! 

Elphaba, glad your stats came back healthy! That must have been quite a relief. The vanishing symptom thing happened to me last month, too. Symptoms don't really mean that much, since they can come and go, and are sometimes mostly in our head, so I'm hoping you'll still get a BFP! Welcome to you!

AFM, I started using the OPKs yesterday, and got a faint line straight away. :saywhat: I'm not due to O for another week, although it hasn't been very reliable recently. Trouble is my OH is still out of town. He needs to get home so we can get this party started!!!! :haha: Do any of you other ladies get faint lines that early?

:hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## SweetMel

Shinyshoes, you crack me up. 

Grace, FX for you!

Vermeil, miraculous story. My prayers to you. I hope bun #2 stays in the oven a while longer. WE CAN DO IT!!

Elpha, just out of curiosity, how much did the water pill make you lose? Im glad that everything else checked out good. 

Im on CD9 today. I can already feel my ovaries gearing up for ov. I have been on my low carb diet for almost a week now. Now if I could just get out and exercise, but it has been too cold lately. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Elphabaa77

SweetMel- I haven't bothered weighing myself since starting the water pill. It was for my blood pressure, and honestly with AF surely approaching (should be here tomorrow... surprised she wasn't today after seeing my temp dip) I get bloated and tend to not lose weight at all the week or two before she is due. Then when she is gone, I will typically drop 5lbs. Has to be water retention, but maybe with the pill that wouldn't happen? I don't know? lol :shrug:


----------



## pbl_ge

Way to go on the weight loss! :thumbup: I lost about 10 pounds after the m/c (too much crying to eat), and haven't wanted to weigh myself since. I got weighed at the doc's, but I had on a heavy coat and boats, so I'd say it included at least 10 points of clothing. :haha: But seriously, I do not recommend m/cs for weight loss. :nope: 

Are you still planing to test, Elphaba, or just wait for when AF is due? 

Good luck catching the egg, Sweet Mel! 

Still gearing up to O here. Faint lines continue on the new OPKs, so it's no time soon. Actually, I think I'll go pee on a stick now. Had some EWCM earlier, so who knows? :loo: :rofl:


----------



## shinyshoes

Trying my best to keep the faith, but it can be testing!! My younger sister is due to have her first any day now and whilst I am so excited to be an Auntie I do also feel a tinge of envy. Still it's gonna be my turn next - that's all!! I do believe that postive attracts positive so any time I feel a doubt forming I just pop on here and see what you're up to!!

You lovely ladies are my therapists! I can say things 'out loud' here and therefore keep my sanity - well, what little of it I had to start with!!:wacko: 

I love the determination on here - together we're going to get those 2013 BFP's and celebrate with each other along the way.......feel a group hug coming on!!:hugs:

pbl-ge - that is NOT a way to lose weight! You won't be going through that again I'm certain!

grace10209 - how's it going?

Right gotta dash so...... 

Happy :sex: and :dust: to you all!


----------



## Jax41

Shiny, having your sister about to give birth must be really hard on you :hugs: I know how I felt with DH's DS's girlfriend had theirs, big smiley face but inside eaten up with envy. You know we are always here for you to sound off at and keep your marbles straight :winkwink::haha:

Grace, how you doing? Do let us know! :dust:

I agree about keeping the PMA going, esp when my DH wasn't co-operating over O time :growlmad: I must be the only one here glad to be in the TWW :dohh::haha: but I had good results at the FS today re my scan, everything lookin' good :thumbup: no cysts, fibroids, abnormalities and evidence that my right ovary produced at little egg, ahhh :cloud9: Just hope DH's swimmers did the trick, please, please, please [-o&lt;

Elpha, pbl, sweetmel, have a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Ladies, I couldn't agree more--this positivity thing is hard to maintain! Especially watching some people flit through here and get their first BFP within a couple of weeks. VERY annoying. I'm experiencing a new wrinkle: a UTI during my fertile period. :dohh: Oh well, just going to get some anitbiotics and power through. But it makes it a lot harder to hold onto pee long enough for an OPK! :haha: I just keep telling myself that my time will come, and it probably won't take me as long as others have had to wait, so I just have to stay strong. Keeping the focus on work helps, too.

A small triumph: I swam a mile for the first time since about age 11 yesterday. I just started lap swimming this month, so I'm really proud of myself, and thought I'd share. 

Jax, super congratulations on the positive test results!!! :happydance: Sorry OH wasn't on board. :grr: Hope he's back in shape next month!

Many hugs to you all. Anyone testing soon???????


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shinyshoes

pbl_ge - damn the UTI, perfect timing of course :growlmad: Congrats on the swim - well done you!!!:thumbup:

jax41 - yep, it's def hard, envy isn't something I'm proud of! But I'm hoping to enjoy the Auntie role in preparation for being a mum, but it's not the same........... 

AFM - well AF is due next Sat/Sun and so far everything just feels like I'm preparing for her visit but I guess time will tell :shrug: 

The daily orgasm was surprisingly hard work and I did miss one or two. Hopefully it's helped increase blood flow to the area and if needs be I will be doing the same again next month! :winkwink: 

Grapefruit juice def improved moisture levels downstairs and a daily mug of hot water and a lemon must have been cleansing - help me absorb the COQ10 and other vits. If this hasn't been my month I have a packet of wheatgrass to try next month - anyone given it a go and is it as disgusting as it looks??

Have a docs visit on Friday to see what she makes of my watery periods.

So another week of work ahead and we'll see what next weekend brings! 

:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## SweetMel

Hi ladies,

Shinyshoes - I bet you will be a wonderful aunt. We will be your therapists. We don't mind a bit. Let it out. I've been doing some web searches this month to try to find helpful information on fertility. I found something interesting on the 'daily orgasm' plan. The website said that orgasms release oxytocin into the body and oxytocin helps with the LH hormone, and so they can contribute to ovulation. I found it interesting. It just might work. I don't know if they still work if flying solo. :wacko:

Jax - What is up with DHs and OHs. They can be so frustrating! I think my DH has hypersommia. It interferes with BDing. :sleep:

PBL - I'm sorry to hear that you have an UTI. Can you take a cranberry suppliment? I was drinking waaaaaay too much diet soda and it was making me go all the time. I haven't quit soda entirely, but I have cut down. I also added a cranberry pill to the large arsenal of vitamins I am taking. Good job swimming a mile! :happydance:

AFM - I am waiting to ovulate. I am CD14. I have been having 32 day cycles. I think I will before the end of the month around Wednesday. I am doing well on my PCOS diet and I have lost 6 lbs. I want to get down to 145 which is what I weighed before I conceived both of my sons - seems to be the magic number. I currently weight 180. :growlmad:


----------



## Elphabaa77

I am just at the beginning of my new cycle... that :witch: just had to show up! So, now my HSG test is scheduled for TOMORROW! I originally thought it would be next Tuesday, but it has to be tomorrow because the RE that will do the test is only in the Fort Wayne office on Tuesdays. He is based out of Indianapolis. Since the test has to be done before CD10, next Tuesday is too late. AF may still be around tomorrow, but the nurse reassured me it was fine as long as it wasn't heavy. Yeah... fine for them! A weeeee bit embarrassing for me, but I will get over it since the only other alternative is to wait another cycle. :dohh: I am getting SUPER nervous now... originally I thought I had a week to prepare myself. Hubby is probably happy though, because now we won't have to refrain from :sex: for an additional week! :rofl:

I will know tomorrow if my tubes are clear or blocked and then hubby's sperm test is a week from tomorrow! 

SweetMel- Where did you find your PCOS diet? I tried doing low amylose once, which is similar to low carb but supposedly better for PCOS. It was so hard to do with only a Walmart to shop for groceries in! Their produce, meat, and organic sections are a bit of a joke!

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## vermeil

SweetMel said:


> Vermeil, miraculous story. My prayers to you. I hope bun #2 stays in the oven a while longer. WE CAN DO IT!!
> 
> I&#8217;m on CD9 today. I can already feel my ovaries gearing up for ov. I have been on my low carb diet for almost a week now. Now if I could just get out and exercise, but it has been too cold lately.
> Good luck ladies!

Thank you SweetMel, I do happen to think my son was a miracle too. And yes I hope #2 bakes a few weeks longer. I have zero interest in reliving that hell, thank you very much :wacko:

You mention it being too cold - are you in Canada too? I admit that's been keeping me inside lately, too insanely cold brrrr. What have you been doing to keep nice and warm?

2013 will be THE year ladies! :friends:


----------



## SweetMel

Elpha  I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow. Maybe it is a good sign that you are getting in tomorrow instead of next week. The diet, well its a long story. I will try to make it short. I was depressed and overweight after having two miscarriages. The doctor I was seeing at the time told me that there wasnt much more he could do for me which made me more depressed. I decided to take control of my life by getting healthy. So I read some books like the carbohydrate acdicts diet, the zone diet, the Adkins diet, the South Beach diet and the Dr. Phil diet. They were all saying pretty much the same thing so I put what I learned into action. Six months after my second miscarriage I had lost weight and managed to get pregnant without clomid or metformin. That pregnancy and the next fourth one didnt make it, but I started seeing a new doctor who did blood work to find out I had thrombophilia (blood clotting). I got pregnant again as soon as we started trying and had my first son. Twenty-three months later I had my second son. I feel extremely blessed to have my two boys. My new husband of 18 months doesnt have a biological child and so I am trying to do this one more time before Im 40. I do a very low carb plan with a ton of green veggies (salads), meats, and a bit of dairy. You can do a google search for the PCOS diet and find lots of information. 

Vermeil  No I am not in Canada. I bet you have it cold. I shouldnt complain. I live in Missouri. The temperatures here fluctuate wildly. It will be in the single digits one week and in the 60s the next. The saying here goes: If you dont like the weather, wait an hour. I just use the weather as an excuse not to get out and exercise. :blush:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hello, Ladies. How are you. Fantastic.

Elphaba, so sorry about AF! :hugs: Its the worst when youre optimistic that it might be a BFP month. :nope: I think TODAY is your HSG? :shock: Let us know how it goes! Mine was fine, but I took 800 mg of ibuprofin in advance, so that might have helped. :dohh: Those things are always mildly humiliating and not fun, but this test tends to go quickly. I hope you get good results!

Vermeil, Im in Western New York, and last week was FREEZING! :cold: For several days the high was between 10-15 F!!! We put in a wood stove in the fall, so we just curled up around it. We also have the worlds thickest, warmest comforter. The house can bee 57 degrees, and Ill still break a sweat under it! Today its high 40s. Tomorrow near 60! :shock: Where are you in your cycle? There are other ways to keep warm! :winkwink:

SweetMel, sounds like well be TWW buddies! So sorry to hear your storyvery sad! :cry: But youve hit the jackpot twice, so Im hopeful youll be able to do this one more time! Good luck on the weight loss! :thumbup:


AFM, the UTI is going away slowly with lots of cranberry juice, antibiotics, and that stuff that turns your pee bright orange. :haha: The OPKs are getting darker, so were still trying to SMEP. Slight modifcation: a lady on another thread suggested the use of soft cups as a delivery mechanism. Brilliant! But a little tricky, so Im not 100% I did it right. Once Im feeling better well go back to the traditional delivery mechanism, but I dont want to give myself a kidney infection in the meantime! :nope: 

Kind of a crap week at work, but otherwise were doing okay. Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well, too!!!

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## SweetMel

Well ladies my cm isnt getting any better this cycle. Im CD 17 and I dont see it getting stretchy anytime soon. :nope:


----------



## Elphabaa77

PBL- Glad to hear the UTI is starting to go away... I always used to laugh at the color some of those UTI meds turned my pee. At first it was alarming, then it was just funny. Also... 'traditional delivery mechanism' made me giggle. :rofl:

Yesterday was my HSG. I went in expecting either really good news or really bad news... and ended up with partly confusing news. Um, yay? Right side is fine and clear but left side is a bit, um, inconclusive? That's a good word. I was on CD5 and just wrapping up AF, but if I did not go yesterday the nurse told me I would have to wait until next cycle since the test has to be done before CD10 and the RE is only in town doing those tests on Tuesdays. I ended up irritated with that nurse after TALKING to the RE yesterday. He said he is comfortable going up to CD11, and in my case, CD12 would have been fine because I ovulate no earlier than CD25. :dohh: He said my test would have been clearer if I would have waited. Basically, because I was on CD5 and not completely done, he suspects I still had clots. He actually saw a clot on my right side up by the fallopian tube entrance, but he pushed through on that side. On the left side he suspects a clot was blocking because the dye never even made it out of the uterus on that side. He said if he were to do the test again in a couple of months, he is 95% certain it would be fine and clear, BUT with my history he could not be 100% sure. The pressure/flow of the dye just pushed that clot right up and lodged it. He tried to push through on the left, but could not because the dye just kept spilling out the right where it was clear. He did reassure me that if it was a clot blocking up there, that would dissolve and be fine.

He said he is comfortable telling my OBGYN that it is fine to proceed with clomid, he doesn't see the need at this point to redo the test. (Thank goodness because I don't have another $1,000 to blow!) He said if I am not pregnant after 3-4 cycles of clomid, we might revisit the HSG test then.

I also had an 'air bubble' which initially scared the heck out of me when I saw a big circle in the middle of my uterus on the screen. haha Then he had my wiggle around and it moved like an air bubble in a bottle of syrup. Was kind of humorous. The test itself was not terribly uncomfortable. I have had cryotherapy (cervix frozen) and a LEEP biopsy done and those were a LOT more uncomfortable! I am having a bit of sharp stabbing pain today on the left side. I am guessing it has to do with him trying so hard to push through that clot.

Hubby's sperm test is text Tuesday, so HOPEFULLY that goes well! If so, I will be starting Clomid and Estradiol in early March when AF shows up again. I think she said Clomid CD 5-9 then Estradiol CD 10-21. Then on CD 21 we will do bloodwork to check my progesterone levels and just make sure I ovulated. I didn't understand what the point of Estradiol was... but then I read that since Clomid can thin your uterine lining and dry up CM, the Estradiol apparently counteracts it. Helps to build a nice lining and give you plenty of EWCM.


----------



## pbl_ge

Elphaba, glad the test went relatively well! I don't know how much you've read about others' experience with HSGs, but apparently having one tube flow better than the other is totally normal. Add to that your AF issues, and I'd would bet that you can assume both tubes are fine until proven otherwise. :thumbup: I can't BELIEVE they gave you such conflicting information! :saywhat: :grr: Perhaps they should give you a free second round?? Good luck on OH's SA!!!!!!! :happydance:

Sweet, I hope your lady parts cooperate and you O soon! Sooooo frustrating when she takes her time! I think I FINALLY did O yesterday or today. I'm a bit bummed because it means the best two chances (if you will) were not the "legs in the air" (props to Dwrgi, here on BnB) variety, but were the soft cups method, and I'm just not confident I did that well enough to be effective. It's harder than you'd think! But, sperm were put in the general vicinity of my cervix, so we'll assume I have a chance this month. Think positive thoughts for me!!!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SweetMel

Elpha, wow hon. The things we do to have babies! I have always disliked the people working for the doctor that dont have the slightest clue what they are talking about. :growlmad:

I dont know if I ovulated or not. My cm has been better this cycle, but it never did reach a really good quality of ewcm. Now instead of feeling left/right twinges off and on, Im having a very uncomfortable feeling in the middle. It is just like last cycle. It doesnt come and go like cramps. The feeling is constant and annoying. 

Pbl_ge, I guess you are in the tww. Let us know how you feel so we can help you symptom spot.


----------



## Jax41

Hi Girls :hi: just catching up with all your news :hugs:

Have to say I'm losing my PMA fast this cycle - noooooooooooo, come back!!!!!!! :haha::haha:

Are you all okay? :hugs:


----------



## shinyshoes

Jax41 :wave: oh no, don't lose your PMA, come on girl you gotta keep at it!!! You chase that PMA and grab ahold, we're all in this together - lol!!

SweetMel: lets hope you ovulated.........I get a lot of niggly cramps in the TWW enough to make me tetchy and reach for a hot water bottle. 

Pbl_ge: how's it going for you TWwaiting patiently?!

AFM: Just waiting for AF to arrive this weekend....and I know she's going to because I couldn't resist the overwhelming urge, despite saying I wouldn't, to POAS today to get the usual BFN - which honestly was no suprise. BUT it is NOT going to get me down. I say 'bring it on witch coz this may well be your last visit'. Ok, I know I sound nuts but what else is there?! What's the bet she arrives the same day as my sister has her baby? :growlmad:

So, today I did my Zita West meditation (fell asleep) and I'm going to find 20 mins for this every day. I've some more changes in mind for February. I've bought an organic wheatgrass cocktail - yeah, I'm somehow thinking it won't be the sort of cocktail I'd like however I will be taking 100ml after breakfast from tomorrow. Anyone else here taking wheatgrass? 

And I'm going to start the body balance class I've been meaning to to - so that's Friday mornings sorted. I'm also hoping to do a yoga class. I feel a new toned me coming on. I'm also going to cut back on sugar as I hear so many bad things about it - I can't see how I can cut it out completely but today I had a lovely chocolate and beetroot cake which had no dairy and no sugar - and much to my surprise it was delicious!! Oh and I HATE beetroot.

Am going to keep up the vits, supps and daily orgasm (well you know, it can't hurt :winkwink:) and on the advice of SweetMel I plan to involve DH more - can't see him complaining!!

So :hugs: to all of you with positive vibes on top and remember - keep the faith (Jax41, I'm looking at you :haha:)!!


----------



## SweetMel

Jax,

What is PMA?


----------



## shinyshoes

Hmm - I posted a long reply here but it went to the moderators - will it come back do you know or do I need to retype??


----------



## pbl_ge

I THINK PMA = positive mental attitude. Right?

Shiny, I've never had a post go to the moderators. That's no fun! I hope they save it for you. There must be some kind of algorithm that they use to automatically flag posts with certain words or phrases. I've had the word bast### automatically censored, unlike most other curse words, which I thought was interesting. 

No real symptoms yet, except that I'm getting the same CM that I had during my BFP month. I don't think it's a very convincing sign, so I'm not reading much into it. Keep your fingers crossed for me, ladies! I don't have much time left before my would-have-been-due date, and I can't make any promises that I'll remain sane or well-behaved if that date passes with no BFP! :wacko: :nope: 

Jax, are you symptom-free? Apparently lots of women don't have many. Good luck!!!!


----------



## grace10209

Hi everyone:hi:

Hope everyone is doing well. I have had a crazy week, My beta was done on friday 2/1 and i was a wreck, i did not test at all at home beforehand.
I had a horrible week at work with major issues with an employee, i had to meet HR and the persons union representation and I was shaking like a leaf and crying a lot. :dohh: ughhhh, not crying in front of my employee but behind the scenes, 
ANYWAY
at 12dpo on Wednesday i started spotting and i was devastated, so i started planning my next iui cycle. A friend of mine i met on here said to me, 
IT WILL HAPPEN - YOU GOTTA HAVE FAITH, and although i have heard that 10000 times before, it really stuck, so i kept saying it to myself over and over.

So beta was done friday morning, i was busy at work all day and scared to death to get the call, so i shut my phone off and left it in my purse, when I left work and got to my work, i had a voicemail. the message that said my test came back positive and that my beta was 269, they said at 14dpo they hope it to be 100 so 269 was a great number!!!!!!!!
I STARTED BALLING!
they said i am to go back monday for a 2nd beta check and they want the number to have doubled by then. 

I am so thankful and cautiously optimistic for this little one.

please stick little bean, mommy loves you already! 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

SO, have faith ladies! it will happen! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## pbl_ge

Grace

Spoiler
That's fantastic news! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Sending you lots of sticky thoughts! Let us the SECOND you get your next HCG test!


----------



## grace10209

Will do PB, im so very thankful and hoping that in 10 days you can join me lady :)


----------



## pbl_ge

That would be pretty fantastic, given our twin histories! :happydance: / :cry: We shall see........

Stickystickstickystickysticky......


----------



## twiggers

Send sticky vibes to you!!!

Does CM usually dry up after O? I had a bit of a creamy batch yesterday and still pretty sticky today. Cervix is pretty low.


----------



## Suzy_Q

Congratulations grace10209! Hope this is a sticky bean and we get to join you in the other BnB threads!


----------



## Suzy_Q

I've decided to buck up and start taking the "full" amounts of Dhea and CoQ. I should really move forward at 100% versus punking out and being lazy. It will be hard to take the pills 3 times a day but I need to be able to say I've given this TTC journey my all. Sigh, being a grown up sucks :haha:


----------



## SweetMel

Hello ladies.

Congratulations grace. I'm praying for a healthy baby.

Positive Mental Attitude - yes that is what we need. 

Nothing going on here. I'm just waiting around. There are no signs or symptoms to talk about. The cramps are gone which is strange because I usually have a heavy fullness in my lower belly during the tww, then af gets me and I feel the pressure leave. I have always wondered what caused it. I'm glad I don't feel it now. I bought some pre-seed and tried it out Friday night. That stuff is expensive at $22 a tube.

Good luck everybody.


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys


Thanks for the congrats! 2nd beta was 955!!!! Ahhhh

I don't have to go back until 1st prenatal appt on feb 26, ill have an ultrasound and mtg with the doctor!! 

I'm so thrilled! I've been trying to avoid going online cuz all I find is upsetting stories that make me nervous!? Yikes!

Good luck to all! It will happen!


----------



## SweetMel

That sounds good grace. I hope the rest of us aren't far behind. I can't wait to stalk you in the pregnancy forums and read your pregnancy stories.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Congratulations Grace! Glad to hear things are going good! Keep on baking little bun! :happydance:

SweetMel- I bought the 'external' version of Preseed because I really though inserting those tubes would take the romance out of it all. :rofl: We probably don't need it so much, but it helps get things going. The external tube has lasted us 6 months now I think. I will warn though, too much is a bad thing! Just a little bit of that stuff works just fine. We accidentally used too much because it comes out so fast, and well... hubby couldn't finish. There was no friction left at all. Also, if you use it to get 'other things' to rise to the occasion haha:) beware that it dries up and becomes sticky quick! All and all though, it is nice to have to get things going. Sometimes I am just not really in the mood, so I guess I need a little help. :blush:

Hubby just got done with his sperm analysis a little bit ago. Of course I had a million totally inappropriate questions for him about the clinic... like what sort of 'reading' materials they had in there. I think I also asked him if his nurse was wearing a uniform showing a bunch of cleavage. :rofl: He informed me that they had a DVD player and a note stating 'the selection of the day contains caucasion women, if you require a different race please see the front desk.' :dohh:

Needless to say... I was a bit more entertained about that all than I should have been. Of course, my hubby said he just told the nurse that he had his Android phone and that was all he needed to which she replied 'you get some good stuff on their, huh?' Man, gotta love my hubby.

We should hopefully have his results in 2-3 days. *fingers crossed*


----------



## SweetMel

elpha, your crazy. i love it. thanks for the tips. 

well my New Year's resolutions are doing good. i have lost 10 lbs. the vitamins are making my hair, nails, and skin look nice and pretty. 

i'm not sure if i o or not but i'm cd24 and waiting.

what's everybody else doing?


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, Ladies! :hi:

I've been somewhat avoiding this thread because my positive mental attitude has been in dire health. I won't go so far as to say it's already kicked the bucket, but I've been super negative grumpy girl, so I've been sparing you. Blech. I'll snap out of it soon.

Mel, congrats on the weight loss! :thumbup: :happydance: I've definitely noticed improvements in hair and nails with all the supplements. Wish I'd known that back when I was younger and cared! :haha: 

Elphaba, the porn story is hysterical.:rofl::rofl: Good luck on the SA! Let us know the results. FX he'll get the all clear!

The PreSeed is interesting. After some trial and error, I fill it up to the 2 mark (2 ml?) for the internal delivery. Then a little extra for the outside. I started using lube regularly a few years ago as it helps prevent UTIs. Preseed IS expensive, but I find a tube lasts 2-3 months if using it only for the fertile window. I don't know how much it actually helps witch conception, but I'm not one of those women with gobs of EWCM at the right time, so it seems like it could be a big benefit. Definitely increases the mess, though. :blush:

Grace

Spoiler
so glad the HCG count went well! Hope you can stay sane until your scan. :happydance: :wacko:

Hope all you ladies are doing well. Who's next for a BFP?


----------



## SweetMel

pbl_ge, i took a sneek-peek at your temp charts. They are looking progressively better each month. What are you doing differently?


----------



## pbl_ge

SweetMel said:


> pbl_ge, i took a sneek-peek at your temp charts. They are looking progressively better each month. What are you doing differently?

Hmmmmmmm....not sure what you mean? :shrug: The first month (April I think) I really had no idea what I was doing, and didn't know to distinguish between spotting and real AF. So I stopped temping when I got the first sign of spotting. Silly me. :nope: The spotting has definitely gotten better since I started taking high B vitamins--B6 is the important one, but you're not supposed to take it alone, so most people take a B100 complex. It can also help lengthen LP. Not sure of the mechanism.

Is that what you're seeing? 

:hugs:


----------



## SweetMel

If I remember your charts correctly you cycles are shorter than they were months ago - that's a good thing. Is this the result of taking the B complex vitamins? Also, I noticed that your temps aren't all over the place (up then down then up again). They are on a more even line. I think this is a good sign. Did you change anything else besides adding B complex? Your diet? Exercise? More water?


----------



## pbl_ge

Is it possible you're looking at the two loooooooooooooooong charts of the ectopics? Because then, yeah--long cycles and temps up and down is about right. I thought I m/ced late August, but didn't find out there was an "ectopic mass" until late Sept. Took another month after the methotrexate shot for the levels to go down after that, and then another three weeks or so for AF. I do not recommend this experience for a good time. It could be one chart that runs from July 19th to Nov 11th, as there wasn't a real AF until then. 

...Actually, I just merged them together, because I think someone else was asking about those recently. Since I am definitely pro-chart-stalking, I don't want any of my stalkers to be confused. :winkwink: There was a ton of random bleeding and spotting throughout, but not on any cycle. Maybe this way FF will be less confused by me!

I'm not sure why some people's temps fluctuate more than others. For me I'm definitely a restless, poor sleeper, so I'm sure that's why my temps always bounce around. I've assumed it doesn't mean much though. Is that wrong?


----------



## SweetMel

I think it is better to have low even temps before ovulation and really high even temp after ovulation. I will continue to chart stalk.


----------



## FireBaby

Hi Ladies,

I'd like to join this thread so I can state my intentions for what I'm going to do this year to get my BFP:

1) cycle monitoring next cycle - so I can pinpoint Ov. My insurance doesn't cover it so I've been hesitant, but I've decided I need to just do it.

2) The HSG test- another thing I've been avoiding but I know I just need to do it.

3) Get a one hour chinese massage at least once during FP. (I'm saying one session because that is the minimum)

4) Go back to the community acupuncture place and get at least one treatment during FP. (I'm saying one session because that is the minimum)

5) Hike to the top of the mountain at least once a week and state my baby intentions while I am up there.

6) Make soups and stews for dinner. 

7) Drink more water during the day.

8) Change my attitude from freaked out I'm failing to just knowing and feeling what it feels like to get a BFP sticky!!!!

9) Order Yes baby lubricant and use this instead of conceive plus to avoid any possible inflammation I might be having with conceive plus.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Welcome FireBaby! How long have you been trying? HSG tests can be very informative, I just had one myself... but not necessarily a 'must' if you have not been trying long. They are quite expensive and it would be better to have your hubby's sperm checked before you have an HSG. Unless you have a history that heightens your risk for blocked tubes. Good luck!

My OBGYN just called with hubby's sperm test results. :cry: His sperm count is a little low and his TH levels are a little high. She never said what TH was, but my Mom (who is a nurse) and I think it may be in reference to his thyroid? But we really are not sure. High testosterone kills a sperm count too. :shrug: My OBGYN said she would like him to take Doxycycline and retest in 2 weeks. Reason being, they won't diagnose a low count until 2 tests have shown low numbers. She also said that his motility and morphology are good, so it is possible this test was a fluke... maybe a bad specimen. If the test comes back good next time, we'll proceed with Clomid/Estradiol. If it does not, she said he needs to see a Urologist. 

I got to be the one to tell hubby all this and I did it over the phone since we are both at work. I can tell he is upset. He said 'all this time you thought it was your fault, and it's mine.' To which I told him we do not know that for sure. I mentioned the Urologist to him and he was pretty stand-offish about it. He thinks it will cost too much money and doesn't know how he is supposed to see one because it's hard for him to get off work. 

I know he just needs time to process and I am trying to act like I am not bothered by it and that everything will be fine... but deep inside I know my hubby. Getting him to eat healthy or exercise is next to impossible... and getting him to take a vitamin supplement is almost harder. He's stubborn, and I am just afraid he may not want it bad enough to commit to getting healthier. :cry: 

Sorry to be a downer. This day just sucks!


----------



## FireBaby

Oh no Elpha! Sorry to hear that about your DH's SA :( but it only takes one little guy and there are millions of them!

At least he's willing to do a SA. My DH has refused and it's caused so many fights between us I've given up. The only one I can work on is me :( and just hope that his swimmers are okay...I supplement him with black maca, tribulus, arginine, and COQ10 to hopefully help it out.....

Also at least you are taking steps towards figuring out the problem - I think it's super positive you are getting answers...its so much better to be armed with knowledge and choose your course accordingly.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, Ladies!

Welcome, Fire! Your plan sounds great. :thumbup: Sorry you're having irritation with Conceive Plus--that can't be good! :nope: And I'm really sorry your OH won't have his SA done! :shock: That would be hard to deal with, but I know a lot of the OHs of women around here put up a lot of resistance. Not to be nosy, but what's his argument, if you don't mind sharing? Sorry if that's rude. :blush: The HSG I had was covered by insurance, but it's also standard care post-ectopic. It was a big relief to have that done, and it wasn't that much worse than a typical pelvic exam. 

Elpha, sorry your OH's results weren't great, but that's better than bad! Some supps, a thyroid test, and he'll likely be good to go. If he'll take supps and watch his diet. I don't know much about sperm health issues, but there are some women here dealing with serious sperm problems. Perhaps just every other day during the fertile window and you'll by okay? Maybe you could even crush a vitamin into something for him. I'd seriously start to get sneaky about it if they wouldn't be reasonable. :ninja: 

AFM, I'm nearing the end of my TWW and am about 99% certain this month is a bust. Sigh. So, according to my plan, one more month and then it's FS time! Think we'll throw everything we've got at it this month. :grr:

:hugs: to all you fabulous ladies!!!


----------



## FireBaby

pbl - you're only on 10DPO - loads more time to get a BFP. AFM I really think AF is on her way I got another BFN this morning and everything else is showing me that she'll be her probably Sunday or maybe I'm guessing at the latest Monday/Tuesday. Blah!!!! It definitely takes a lot to muster up the strength for another month.

My DH is super super stubborn especially about doctors in particular he spent loads of time in hospitals trapsing after his parents when he was a kid and absolutely hates them. It has become such a sore point between us. Now he refuses to even do the home sample thing. His argument is he just doesn't want anyone especially me telling him or whining at him about what to do. And if it affects having a child well then he says he doesn't want one. That's how intense our conversations or rather arguments have become. So right now I just have to hope that there's nothing wrong and take my chances. Or divorce?!!!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## SweetMel

Elpha  I hate to hear that for you. Maybe it was just a bad sample and the next one will be a lot better. Hey, just a thought here, but does he like to drink vitamin enhanced water or those milk drinks that have added nutrients? I like pbl_ges idea - get sneaky.:winkwink:

Welcome FireBaby. :hugs:

My poor DH has started thinking that there is something wrong with him. I have two children from a previous relationship, so we have a pretty good idea that I can have children (unless Im too old). We have been together for almost 3 years now and we havent done anything to prevent pregnancy. At first we were in the idea that it will happen when it happens. Then about 18  19 months ago (right after we got married) I started doing all of the things that I did before to combat my PCOS. I have been having regular cycles for a year. So now he thinks its him. If I dont get pregnant within the next few cycles, hes going in for an SA. Elpha, I didnt know that too much testosterone could be bad for sperm. Dh doesnt do any drugs or enhancement, but I think he naturally produces a lot of testosterone. Hmmm.


----------



## Elphabaa77

SweetMel- I read too much testosterone can have a bad effect on sperm. Can your hubby have a sperm test done? Maybe that would put his mind at ease? Or help you know what needs addressed?

FireBaby- sorry to hear the hubby is adamant about no sperm test. My hubby was against it and it took some talking to before he agreed. Thank god for cousins sharing that their husbands had to do it too. Guys that are his friends. So then it didn't look so bad to him. Sounds like that may not convince your hubby. Also, my hubby's test wasn't at a hospital. It was a small clinic. If your hubby knew it wasn't a hospital maybe? 

I misheard my OBGYN (dang cellphone reception), she said elevated PH levels not TH. It actually makes a lot more sense. That is why she prescribed the antibiotic. Elevated PH levels can cause small infections that would hurt sperm count. My OBGYN said alcohol or high sugar consumption can do this. So it makes a lot if sense and it is something he can work on! So now we just need to work on him taking his pills. He already missed one dose of the antibiotic.

Still bummed that the clomid/estradiol is on hold... but he will (hopefully) be mostly through the antibiotic by the time I ovulate. If it is what he needed, maybe that and the fact I just had the HSG might be enough for us to have it happen without meds. At least one tube should be fine and clear post HSG. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pbl_ge

Fire, so sorry about AF. :hugs::hugs: And I'm sorry he's so adamant. I guess hating doctors makes sense. I know a lot of clinics won't provide Tx to women unless the other half will submit to a test. This may be a really crazy idea, but have you thought about floating the idea of a sperm donor? I'm don't mean that you should suggest it as a threat. If having a baby is something you want, you should pursue it! And if he's not on board, then you have to take matters into your own hands. This is what you'd have to do if you were single, and it may be what you need to do if he continues not cooperating. He can either accept it, or he can choose to freak out. I'm sure this is not an option that makes you happy either, but it is a viable path through what may otherwise be an impasse. Hopefully even suggesting the idea would create movement. 

Anyway, just a thought. Not trying to cause trouble, but I'm a social worker, and this is what I'd say if someone was in my office with this problem: Work towards your dreams as best as you can, and let your partner either support you or choose not to. It's his problem if he chooses option B. 

Shutting up about it now. 

Sweet Mel, I hope your OH is okay! Has he done the SA yet? Sorry if you said, and I just can't remember. Where are you in your cycle? Much :dust:!

Elpha, FX that OH just had a mild infection and that the next sample will be totally normal. And a somewhat low sperm count still doesn't a huge problem if he has good m&m. 

It's funny how much of this thread right now is about our other halves. My OH did the home test when we first started trying and said he got the full stamp of approval. I asked him recently if he was on board with getting a SA soon, and he said of course. Seemed confused about the question. He was also a champ during my UTI, when he needed to "fill the soft cup" instead of the traditional method. But on the other hand, he's only nominally employed, is a bit hypersensitive, and is pretty messy. It's all a trade off, isn't it? 

AFM, I'm 13 dpo and all signs point to AF within about 48 hours. Just waiting for the next opportunity to try....:coffee::coffee::coffee:

Hope all of you ladies are having a fabulous Monday!


----------



## shinyshoes

Hi lovelies!

I've been lurking but not posting for a little while as my PMA did a runner! 

AF played the mean trick of being late - due last Sat came Thurs. She's never late so just for a minute I got my hopes up even though I knew otherwise .........on top of that my sister had her baby this Sat and she's just the most dear little thing. I've been swinging between 'I can do this too' to a blind panic of 'what if I can't'! Last week was a struggle but I only allowed myself one really depressed day and then I picked myself up.

I'm determined to keep positive and believe that I can be a mum this year. So I've started the wheatgrass mix - why did no-one warn me how disgusting it is? I'm keeping up the regular orgasms (can't quite manage every day!), drinking grapefruit juice, doing my baby meditations and keeping the hope alive. Fancy trying acupuncture and chinese medicine too just not certain who to go with yet.

Pbl_ge - keeping fx for you.
Firebaby - I'm sorry your DH is being stubborn, is he afraid there might be a problem with his swimmers and avoiding confronting it?

It's only Feb, so there's a whole year ahead to enjoy and this baby making thing is just a part of it. I honestly believe positive attracts positive so we have to keep believing even when we feel things are stacked against us. I bet one BFP on this thread will set the ball rolling and we'll all be off.......any day now!:happydance:

Happy Tuesday xxxx


----------



## SweetMel

It is strange how this thread became more about our husbands and less about us. OH is okay for now. He has been faithfully taking his vitamins, plus he also makes sure that I remember to take mine. He might go get an SA in a few months if nothing happens. I saw those at home sperm test at the pharmacy. I was wondering how reliable they are. 

I finally found a new bbt thermometer to buy. I started using it the following morning. Today was the fourth day to use it and already Im concerned that my temps are too low for the second half of my cycle. They are:
2/09	97.84
2/10	97.75
2/11	97.72
2/12	97.70
I compared those temps to other womens charts on fertility friend, and they didnt seem right. I have a low thyroid condition that could give me lower temps I guess. My dr. wont give me a higher dose of synthroid. She insists the blood tests are within range. I am 12dpo. 

Hi Shinyshoes. I was wondering about the wheatgrass. Is it as disgusting as I think it is? There is this drink at the store that I have been thinking about trying. I just cant bring myself to try it.


----------



## twiggers

Sweet....my temps were also kind of on the lower side.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sweet, sorry your temps are not as expected. It is possible that you're not in the LP, for whatever reason. But, as you said, this also may be thyroid related. (At least, that's what I've heard as the explanation for low BBT. There may be other reasons?) I'm not an expert about this by any stretch, but I know that can really be a hindrance for TTC. Perhaps a second opinion is in order?

:hugs: 

Shiny, thanks for the reminder: It's only February!!! Sorry AF came late. That's a nasty trick to play. Mine might be doing the same thing right now!


----------



## SweetMel

Ladies dont give up. Happy Valentines Day.

Hi ladies. AF got me today. It was an interesting cycle. I learned a few things about myself. I had a 30 day cycle and ovulated on cd17. I bought a bbt thermometer and started charting which led me to discover that my thyroid needs adjusted to get my temps higher. I signed up for a fertility friend app on my Android. My new/old diet has made me think that I have an allergy to wheat. I have been wheat free for 30 days and feel better than I have in years. I bought preseed this cycle. It seemed great for cd19 but not so great for the days we used it since. Idk what thats about. I added kelp (for iodine) and Omega fish oil to my vitamins. I managed to lose 11.5 lbs. 

My plan for this cycle is to continue my diet, add more exercise (because truthfully I havent done enough), and finally quit drinking diet coke. A few things that I am considering doing: taking soy iso like it is clomid, using a progesterone cream post ovulation, and drinking a tea for fertility (such as red raspberry leaf).


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Suzy_Q

Hi all,

In an effort to remain positive (hard today, but I'm trying!), I need to think of all those with tougher challenges than me. I have friends with jobs they dislike, no jobs at all, and one with a child who is fighting cancer for the second time. There are people who have real life-threatening challenges they face everyday and others who live in environments that discount them as valuable contributors to society. I just have to keep perspective and not dwell...

Doing my best to remain positive!


----------



## SweetMel

I hate to hear that you have a cold sore twiggers. I havent had one in a while, but I know how bad they hurt. I hope the house is coming along nicely. 

Give the positive mental attitude your best shot girls. We are all here to support each other. 

So Ive been looking into this wheat allergy thing. Now they call it Celiac disease or gluten intolerance. It can cause an inflammatory response in the body that will cause all kinds of nasty problems. I had no idea. I thought it was just a digestive problem, but it turns out that it is more than that. It can cause both male and female infertility, depression, migraine headaches, and more.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Elphabaa77

SweetMel said:


> It is strange how this thread became more about our husbands and less about us. OH is okay for now. He has been faithfully taking his vitamins, plus he also makes sure that I remember to take mine. He might go get an SA in a few months if nothing happens. I saw those at home sperm test at the pharmacy. I was wondering how reliable they are.
> 
> I finally found a new bbt thermometer to buy. I started using it the following morning. Today was the fourth day to use it and already Im concerned that my temps are too low for the second half of my cycle. They are:
> 2/09	97.84
> 2/10	97.75
> 2/11	97.72
> 2/12	97.70
> I compared those temps to other womens charts on fertility friend, and they didnt seem right. I have a low thyroid condition that could give me lower temps I guess. My dr. wont give me a higher dose of synthroid. She insists the blood tests are within range. I am 12dpo.
> 
> Hi Shinyshoes. I was wondering about the wheatgrass. Is it as disgusting as I think it is? There is this drink at the store that I have been thinking about trying. I just cant bring myself to try it.

My temps rarely go over 97.8 post-O. Normally they are in the 97.7 range. I thought I may have a thyroid issue, but they checked it and TSH test returned within normal range. I still feel like my temps are on the low side though.


----------



## shinyshoes

Hi everyone - been lurking but not posting so promised myself time to sit down and catch up today.

Sweet Mel - the wheatgrass drink I got is an organic blend of wheatgrass, spirulina, apple juice and some other bits. It's bearable I suppose but I have to get it down quick!

Twiggers - cold sores suck my DH gets them when he's stressed, he gets a cream from the dentist which really helps. Yay on the house, exciting stuff!!:happydance:

SuzieQ - you're right, there are always people worse of and it's good to keep perspective, just not always easy though................!!

AFM - Well went to visit my sister and her new arrival and actually had a great time. I was all prepared to get upset but I surprised myself and didn't! Her baby is just the sweetest little dear ever and my DH just loved her too. Somehow it's made me feel all the more determined and positive - my sister might be younger than me (2.5 years) but she'd been trying for 5 years (she didn't let on before now), she didn't give up and neither will I! 

I still believe in this New Years Resolution and believe we can all do it - it won't be long before the BFP's starting rolling in!!

Love to all - keep positive!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Ok. Confession time. I said I was going to give up soda, but I havent yet. I think I am prolonging it too much. I still drink 12 oz for breakfast of my diet Pepsi. Im afraid of the withdrawals if I finally give it up. On the positive side, I am sticking to my low carb diet (about 15 grams of carbs per day). Ive lost 13 lbs with 30 more to lose. 

Im keeping positive! All of this effort has to be going to something.


----------



## Suzy_Q

SweetMel - all you can do is your best! I have a confession as well, I'm back to 200mg of CoQ10 a day instead of trying to get to 600mg. At any higher of a dose I break into lumps under my skin and itchy skin... oh and constant headaches. So I'm not doing EVERYTHING I am supposed to do either but I'm doing my best.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies!

Been very busy recently, so I haven't gotten on as much. Sorry! Glad to see we're all still trying to maintain this positive attitude. I confess it's been slipping for me, but that's mostly because work has been stressful, so it seems like all of life is stressful these days. :shrug: :wacko: 

Suzy, I like your thoughts--focus on those who have really had to struggle for the basics. It's so easy to lose perspective in this journey. That's a helpful reminder. :thumbup:

SweetMel, my understanding about the wheat thing is that a small proportion of the population has true celiac disease, but another, possibly larger proportion has some sensitivity to wheat such that it makes them lethargic and/or causes digestive problems. It's just not clear how many people have that. Does that sound like you? There was a great NPR interview (on a mediocre show) about this recently:
https://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2012/04/21/854-the-blood-sugar-solution/
It's hard to give up stuff for this TTC thing. I gave up coffee--now only drink tea--but I do miss it so. It's my treat to myself during AF. 

Shiny, that's great about the new addition to your family! :happydance: Have you heard that thing that being around babies can make you more fertile? Who knows, although it certainly can't hurt! Congrats to your sister! Five years is a long time! :shock: Did she get any technical assistance?

Suzy, LOL about the CoQ10. :haha: I decided to compromise. For the pills that people tell me I should take 3 of, I've been taking 2. But I haven't had any negative side effects, EXCEPT that in the last two cycles my boobs have hurt *throughout* my LP, instead of just the last few days, like they used to. It's either the fish oil or the CoQ10, as that was the only thing that changed. It's really annoying! :hissy: 


Elphaba, looks like you just O'ed! Good luck, and lots of :dust:!!! When does OH get another SA? 

So, this is supposed to be my last month trying before going to the FS, as per my plan on page 1. I'm thinking I might go ahead and make the appt, and I'm wondering when you ladies think is best: should I schedule for when I'll be in AF? Or the last few days of this cycle, so they can schedule me for early cycle blood tests? I don't know that I'm ready for any major interventions, but I'd like the blood panels, and that requires the visits. 

In the meantime, we're starting SMEP tonight, although O is still likely a week off. :coffee: 

Much :hugs: and :dust: to you all!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Hi everyone. I hope yall are doing well. Im CD11. I think hubby and I are going to BD every day for the next 4-5 days. I know he is game if I am. :haha: I havent felt any left or right sided cramps yet. My CM is getting watery but it is not EW yet. I could have swore it was pinkish at one point today. :shrug: Hubby is losing almost a pound a day this week. He is down to 181 lbs. He wants to get to 170 and then work on building muscle. He is turning into quite the hottie. :happydance: I on the other hand am having problems losing. I dont cheat, but dang the weight loss is soooooo slooooow. Im holding steady at 175 lbs. We will be going swimming at the Civic Center Monday night. So that will give me some exercise. It must have been pregnant day around town today. The baby bumps were EVERYWHERE! I hope it is contagious. :winkwink:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Rumba

We're definitely trying this year, after a failed attempt last year. :thumbup:


----------



## SweetMel

Hey Twiggers, I am also on CD13. What day do you predict ovulation? Im thinking Thursday for me. Too bad about your DH. 

Hi Rumba. I hope this is your year.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sorry I have been so vacant lately. I was really bummed after hubby's bad test. I did not even take OPKs this cycle, I mostly spaced taking them. Hopefully everybody is doing well!

PBL- You were right, I had just O'd. LOL I was concerned at first though, because my temps were so low! Never breaking 97.5 except the morning after I drank a bottle of wine. Alcohol always raises my temp a bit. I started sleeping with a cool mist humidifier during this cycle and I wake up chilled a lot. So I wondered if I should be nervous that something was wrong, or blame it on the cool mist humidifier. I am used to sleeping with only a sheet on, but I would be shivering by 3-4 am. SO, to test my theory, last night I slept with a heavier blanket and as you can probably see, my temp shot right back up. A little higher than the norm actually. LOL So I am blaming the humidifier and not stressing!

Our chances this cycle are pretty much non-existent, but I am okay with that. We had hubby's second SA scheduled for last Saturday at the hospital because the clinic we went to before had terrible hours. It cost twice as much at the hospital, but that's the price you pay for convenience I guess! So, hubby had to refrain during part of the fertile time. ANYHOW, I was really surprised to get a call back about the test yesterday! That was quicker than before! His count was much better this time. :happydance: I think with his first test, the PH level was definitely part of the problem but it probably didn't help that he barely refrained 2.5 days. They suggest 2-7 days of refraining before the test. His PH level is better now and his count definitely went up. So, when AF arrives I am to call my OBGYN and they will call in the clomid & estradiol prescriptions. The nurse wasn't sure if my doc would have me go CD3-7 or CD5-9, but she said I would need to start with OPKs on CD12. (yay for hopeful EARLY ovulation!) Then when I get a positive, we are to :sex: for 3 days. I am also supposed to schedule blood work for 7 days after my positive OPK to check progesterone levels.

I have never been so excited for AF to come!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: Now I hope I am not clomid resistant like a lot of PCOS women are. I guess I ALWAYS have to find something to worry about. BUT I am pretty excited and optimistic about giving Clomid a shot!


----------



## pbl_ge

Elpha, that's great news!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Not sure what to tell you about temps. I'm having the opposite problem. We've been using the World's Warmest Comforter for the past few weeks, and frankly I'm tired of waking up sweaty. It's TOO warm, and I know it's affected my temps. Now I'm scared to switch out because it might confuse FF about O. Your chart is very confusing right now, too. :wacko: 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## SweetMel

That's great news Elpha! :happydance:


----------



## Elphabaa77

pbl_ge said:


> Elpha, that's great news!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Not sure what to tell you about temps. I'm having the opposite problem. We've been using the World's Warmest Comforter for the past few weeks, and frankly I'm tired of waking up sweaty. It's TOO warm, and I know it's affected my temps. Now I'm scared to switch out because it might confuse FF about O. Your chart is very confusing right now, too. :wacko:
> 
> :hugs: to all!

Well, I did a 'test' to see if what I suspected about the cool mist humidifier and room temperature was right. I bet by looking at my chart you can tell which temp came after my test! :rofl: My temps are back where they should be. I was just sleeping with a sheet on me, and a sateen sheet at that! I would wake up shivering around 4 in the morning. So I started sleeping with a blanket to help offset the 'chill' and sure enough, temps are right where they need to be and I no longer wake up chilled. So I am not really concerned anymore. I also read that cool mist humidifiers can drop room temperature, so I guess it would make sense that it would drop my temperature. 

So now I am on to obsessing about everything I can possibly do to help the Clomid work. A coworker just announced today that she is expecting baby #3. :dohh: I don't think they were even trying. Some girls have all the luck.....


----------



## Jax41

:hi: girls, sorry I've been AWOL :blush:

Elpha, you sure it isn't the clomid that's sending your temps :wacko:? Just a thought as although I don't temp anymore when I'm taking mine I had real hot and cold problems at night just like you're describing :hugs:

And yea, I don't understand how it's so easy for those 'not trying' that means for those of us that are it should be a walk in the park! :growlmad::haha:

Take care everyone xXx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi ladies, hope it is ok to join you. I only venture off my subscribed threads about once a month but this one struck a chord and as the lovely pebble started it I couldn't resist joining, plus there are a few others here I know :friends:

I am 45 and after a loss last year I am going for ivf with donor eggs this year. If that doesn't work I hope there are frosties for a FET and if that doesn't work I will do donor embryo until I get that :baby: I will not stop until I am pg I have decided :haha:

Good luck to everyone and congrat to grace :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hello to lovely Butterfly! We're delighted to have you here! Your determined attitude is exactly what's needed. :thumbup: I've been meaning to check in with you about when your IVF is scheduled (so many IVF ladies right now that I'm having hard time keeping up!). Like you say: this WILL happen!!!! :happydance:

Grace update:

Spoiler
Grace had her first scan recently and everything is fabulous--baby in right place and growing nicely! She's beyond thrilled! :cloud9:

Elpha, your temps look pretty good, so I wouldn't worry too much about that humidifier. Do you still think this month is a bust for you? I don't know too much about clomid--only side effect at cross purposes that I am familiar with is the reduction in EWCM. I'm sure you're finding much more, though. :shrug: And I can no longer get excited for anyone who's conceived a third child or more. Yay for you, now go away. I've thought about putting a couple folks on my "ignore" list here on BnB, although I don't think I have used it for that reason just yet. I have such a bad attitude! :devil: I start getting really grumpy when these folks start giving advice. :grr:

Jax, how's that TWW wait going? :dust:

Sweet, looks like you're still waiting to O? Go catch that eggy! :spermy:

How's everyone else? :flower:

AFM, I *THINK* i saw my temp rise today, but will have to wait to confirm. This is only my second month with the OPKs, so I don't know how reliable they are for me yet. All signs point to O, and all I can say is that I damn well hope so because we've :sex: 4 out of the past 5 nights, and we are READY FOR A BREAK! :sleep: :dohh: We've been having to great a bit creative, but OH is a champ. :awww: He told me today that he doesn't think there are any sperm left in there, so tonight is definitely a night off. We'll see what my temp does after that. :shrug: Keep your FX for me that it stays up and goes more up!

Once O is confirmed, I'll be making an appt with the FS for around 13 dpo--late enough that I can test with some confidence (and cancel if it's a BFP), but early enough that I could get back in for CD3 blood tests if they want. They told me there's no waiting list there, so I should be able to get right in, although my insurance company has to approve it first. I've heard this usually isn't a problem. 

Big hugs to everyone!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Hey chicky Pebble! So THIS is where you hide away?


----------



## pbl_ge

:blush:


----------



## shinyshoes

Morning all!!

Butterfly I love your determination!! With that attitude there is absolutely NO doubt you will do it!! 

Pbl_ge - I know just how you feel about people conceiving the third time - grr....! :growlmad: 

AFM - I'm just starting week 2 of TWW - I'm trying to maintain hope and positive thoughts!! It was a good month of BDing at the right times and plenty of it so there's every chance I guess. I WILL NOT be testing until AF is due - I find the TWW hard but for me it's even harder if I've tested early and know there's nothing left to hope for!! 

If this isn't the month - and I really, really hope it is - then I have an action plan ready (in my head) for my next moves. I can't put anything in place, not even make a phone call, until I know I have to as it feels like tempting fate to me - I don't want to give up on a month until AF means I have to!! I know I'm daft, I swear TCC sends you potty!! :wacko:

Oh and it's day 5 of cutting out sugar ..... this for me wasn't about TCC it was about trying to be more healthy but when when I did some research it seems that there are some links between refined sugar and lower fertility so now I'm even more determined not to eat the stuff. I do have to say (and it might be purely psychological) I feel good for it! 

Had my 21 day progesterone test yesterday - so FX on that result. 

Right off for breakfast at the local organic farm. Hope you lovely ladies are all well! Positive thoughts to you all and keep posting what you're up to - it's always great to hear!


----------



## Butterfly67

Shiny yes I heard that too about sugar so can't do any harm :thumbup: Hope your day 21 tests come back good :flower:

Yeah pebble I don't have a date yet :growlmad: I have a couple more tests to do then I can ask them to look for a donor :coffee:


----------



## Milty

How have I missed this thread for 2 months?

I love it and will be going back and reading up :thumbup:


----------



## SweetMel

Hello Butterfly. Welcome and good luck with IVF. I love your determined attitude.

Elpha, I hope you have good luck with Clomid. A lot of women benefit from it. I couldnt handle it. It turned me into a B*tch. It turned Sweet Melissa into WhatTheHellIsHerProblem. 

Shinyshoes, good for you for cutting out sugar. There sure is a link between eating a diet high in sugar and infertility. I wish I had a good source of organic food. It is great that you do. I hear it helps women conceive. 

AFM, I had a temperature dip this morning. I hope that means o. I have been working hard on cleaning up my diet and as you probably noticed from my new ticker, Ive lost a few pounds. My darling husband has agreed to the SMEP. I have had to wake him up a couple times as he falls asleep too early as was the case last night. So the plan for right now is to BD my butt off.


----------



## pbl_ge

If theres anyone around here who knows about determination and a positive mental attitude, its definitely Butterfly! :thumbup: She also knows a great deal about sexy pro golfers, but Ill let her share that for herself. :haha: :winkwink:

Shiny, when do you get your prog results? Good luck! I didnt know that about refined sugar. :shock: We eat very healthy in our householdlots of kale and quinoaexcept that both of us have wicked sweet teeth. OH views quarts of ice cream as single servings, and I can put away a pound of jellybeans in an afternoon without blinking an eye. As it happens, I gave up candy for the month of January (not the first time), and I decided to keep that going indefinitely. While Im not off refined sugar entirely, that probably cut out 90% of what I ate. We eat very little processed foods, and I actually dont get excited by cookies and cakes so much (GUMMY BEARS! Thats what I like! :munch:). I truly feel waaaaaaaaaaay better! :thumbup: Unfortunately, Im giving into other kinds of craving (snacks and delicious :wine: ) when I would normally have sugar, so this has not yet translated into weight loss for me. If youre like me, the first several days (or even couple of weeks) of no sugar were fine, but then withdrawal begins. I find myself dreaming about sweets! 

If I ever get pregnant again, Ill probably start eating candy again. Im not sure Im a strong enough person to have no alcohol, caffeine, or sugar. :nope: 

Anyway, good luck with your TWW, shiny! Testing day is almost here!

:hi: and welcome, Milty!

Mel, congrats on the weight loss! Looks like youre about 1/3 of the way to your goal, which is huge! How did you do it, if I may ask? 

And this!


SweetMel said:


> Elpha, I hope you have good luck with Clomid. A lot of women benefit from it. I couldnt handle it. It turned me into a B*tch. It turned Sweet Melissa into WhatTheHellIsHerProblem.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Thats me on BC, so I really hope I dont have to take Clomid. Honestly, I think its my future, so Ill be sure to tell OH to brace himself. 

Jax, looks like youre getting ready to test! :argh: Much :dust::dust: to you!!

Hope everyone else is doing well! :hugs:

AFM, got my crosshairs this AM! :happydance: This was some of our best BD timing ever, so its hard not to be optimistic at this point. I oed a tiny bit early, so Im sorry to say that testing day is no longer St. Patricias day (coughs). Oh well, Im still trying to feel lucky. Spring break is next week, so Ill be nice and relaxed. Thinking positive, fertile thoughts over here!!!!

:dust:


----------



## SweetMel

Shiny, How did your 21 day progesterone test come out?

Pebble, How did I lose the weight you ask? Well, since January 14th I havent had bread, pasta, flour, sugar, potatoes, or corn. I only allow myself to have 15 net carbs per day. I havent had a lot of exercise so the weight loss has been all from changing my diet. I was drinking about three 44oz fountain sodas of diet pepsi/coke a day and now I only have one 12oz bottle in the morning. I started drinking 5 bottles of water. I take literally a handful of vitamins. Before you start feeling sorry for me for depriving myself of things, know this: Im loving it. I forgot what it was like. It had been years since I ate like this. I dont miss sugar, or bread. I enjoy pasta but tbh Im not even missing that.

According to my temps, I finally oed. It came later than I thought it would, but thats okay. I had a few days of stress last week, so thats probably what happened. Damn stress hormones! So I hope OH and I dtd at the right time. Im in the tww. You can bet that I will be ss like crazy. I just cant help myself.


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks pebble, I'm not sure I have that much determination but I just have this thing where if I make a decision then I go for it (unless I change my mind :haha:) but sometimes it just takes a while to make that decision :thumbup:

Yes and I do love a nice sexy golfer's bum :blush::haha:

And it's not "if" I get pregnant again pebble, it is "when" you get pregnant :growlmad::hugs:

Well done on the weight loss Mel and cutting out all that stuff :thumbup:

:hi: hi milty :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: girls, lots of us in the TWW here :thumbup: like pebble, sending you all fertile, poisitive lovely :baby: thoughts!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Pebble, AF due Friday although of course she won't dare arrive :trouble: If she stays away I'm testing Sunday - Mother's Day :flower:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## SweetMel

I have my fingers crossed for you Jax. Baby dust back to you!

Twiggers, I already commented in another thread, but yay for crosshairs. Puerto Rico should be fun. Everybody is taking all of these great vacations.


----------



## Jax41

Aww, thanks SweetMel :flower::hugs: I just read on another thread that your Mum was 45 when she had you - wow that's awesome and good news for me! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## SweetMel

Thanks. I still have my mom. She will be 82 in a few months. She does really well for her age. She didn't start menopause until her early fifties. So yeah I hope that means that I still have a few years. My sister is going to be 57 soon and she is just now entering menopause. I haven't had my ovarian reserves checked and I don't want to in case it would be bad news. I want to keep hope alive.


----------



## twiggers

Thanks Mel!


----------



## pbl_ge

OMG, Jax, you scared the heck out of me with the Sunday is Mother's Day thing--apparently the US celebrates at a different time than the UK. :dohh: So I'm off the hook. 

Mel, a natural BFP at 45?!?! That's awesome! It does bode well for you although of course one never knows.

:dust:!


----------



## Jax41

Sorry Pebble :haha: did that to another US lady on another thread :haha: yours isn't until May yea?

SweetMel, I'm the same about the AMH figure, I'm sure my FS must know but he's not said and I've not asked...maybe I will when I'm feeling brave!


----------



## Maddy40

pbl_ge said:


> OMG, Jax, you scared the heck out of me with the Sunday is Mother's Day thing--apparently the US celebrates at a different time than the UK. :dohh: So I'm off the hook.

Phew me too! Aussie must be the same as the UK :thumbup: Hey I see you're cycling behind me now :yellowcard: to you for failing to keep up. Or..maybe it's me that should be getting carded for going on ahead, hon? :haha:

AFM testing Thurs and Sat (11 and 13dpiui) and then IVF consults next week.


----------



## pbl_ge

Maddy, you're yellow carding me for my long FP?? :cry: :saywhat: :haha: It was actually SHORTER than usual this month!!!

Two days til testing!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

AFM, I'm bound and determined not to symptom spot this month. So far I feel totally successful, but only idiots like me try to symptom spot at 5 dpo anyway. We'll see how well I do going forward. 

Turns out I'm chicken about calling the FS too. Supposed to happen yesterday....or today...:blush:

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## shinyshoes

Wow SweetMel - your mum was 45, that's great news for you, good genes!!

I swear TTC is driving me crazy - AF due Friday:wacko:. Up until today I'd been doing great, felt positive and that this could be THE month but not today, woke up feeling fed up. Decided to try an early test when I got home and as expected BFN - I hope I've just tested too early and at the wrong time of day but its depressing just how deep red the control line is and how stark white the test part is where I want another line :cry: Why do I do it? I promised myself I wouldn't test until at least Friday - what is wrong with me!! :shrug:

Anyway I get my 21 day bloods back on Thursday (although they were day 23so I don't think they'll be accurate enough) and I've booked into the Drs to get her to refer me to the Fertility Clinic - she already said she would but I had such high hopes for this month that I held off. I've dusted off the CBFM and will also get some ovulation tests as I never completely trust the CBFM. I've also found an acupuncturist who specialises in Fertility not too far away so I'm trying to stay positive and meet AF head on with a plan in place. I have a friend who does reflexology so I might share my secret with her (I tell no-one about TTC) and see if she will do that for me too.

I'm undecided about the AMH test - part of me really wants to know but the other part is too scared to know.......I think I might just leave it for a bit longer...................

I keep telling myself it's only March..........!!!

Love & :hugs: to you all.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Jax41 said:


> :hi: girls, sorry I've been AWOL :blush:
> 
> Elpha, you sure it isn't the clomid that's sending your temps :wacko:? Just a thought as although I don't temp anymore when I'm taking mine I had real hot and cold problems at night just like you're describing :hugs:
> 
> And yea, I don't understand how it's so easy for those 'not trying' that means for those of us that are it should be a walk in the park! :growlmad::haha:
> 
> Take care everyone xXx

I haven't started the Clomid yet. I start it this coming Friday. :happydance:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Shew, I need to start checking this thread daily! I get so far behind, then by the time I can write a response I forget what I am responding too. :haha: We were out of town all weekend and I took yesterday off as well, so I didn't get a chance to catch up.

Looks like a lot of you are coming up on testing! I'm out, but I expected to be. Due to hubby's 2nd semen analysis we only really got one good :sex: session in the fertile window and that was 4 days before ovulation if I recall? So, not super bummed this go around because I expected it.

Shiny - How have you liked using the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor? I have heard mixed things. I opted for the OvaCue Fertility monitor because it was supposed to be more accurate for women with long cycles and women with PCOS. It cost more, but you do not have to buy sticks for it. It takes oral and vaginal readings of your electrolytes and is able to measure your estrogen and progesterone from that. I bought it last August, but have only used it two cycles since. :dohh: 

BUT I am pulling out all the stops for this first Clomid cycle! I started using my OvaCue this morning, I purchased the NEW ClearBlue Easy Advanced Digital OPKs that measure up to 4 fertile days, I have my cheapie wondfo OPKs, I have Preseed lubricant, and I broke down and bought the Instead Soft Cups. Those soft cups intimidate the crap out of me, but I am bound and determined to figure them out so that they can hold the little guys in when it comes to BD'ing time! No way I am missing THIS ovulation! :rofl:

PBL - There is nothing to be scared of with calling the FS. I was terrified to call my OBGYN for my 'follow up' appointment. She works closely with the FS she would refer me to, so she does a lot of things that normal OBGYN's won't due before she refers me. I do wish that she would have prescribed Femara instead of Clomid, but she says I do have to go to the FS for that. (Femara is supposed to work better for women with PCOS) My OBGYN never suggested a Day 3 test to check my egg supply. I was surprised she didn't. However, they will be checking my progesterone around 7dpo wherever that may fall. For a lot of women, they just call it the CD21 test.

Good luck to all you ladies testing! :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: for AF, Elphaba, but I know it wasn't a surprise. Bring on the super-charged Clomid cycle!!!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Shiny, 10 dpo is still super early, so you're not out yet. I haven't even decided if I'm testing this month or not. Last month I *did* test early--I had all those internet cheapie tests, so I figured why not? And then AF ended up being a day or two later than usual, which made me get all my hopes up, even though I knew better bc I didn't have a single symptom. :shrug: I THINK I'm going to hold out until AF this time, but having those cheap tests around does make it a lot more tempting. Maybe I'll ask OH to put them in the safe for me. Ugh. I always feel like such an idiot when I test and it's BFN.

Good luck with test results, Shiny!!!! Keep us posted! :dust:


----------



## SweetMel

This cycle is boring me to death. Im 3dpo and already I cant stand it. I did buy some progesterone cream today and started using it twice per day. I dont think it is very strong so we will see if it really does anything. Everybody sounds like they have a good plan going. I wish everyone lots of baby dust and happy bding.


----------



## Jax41

Elpha - sorry, I thought you were already on it, see that's what you get for not keeping up here :dohh: Good luck I so hope the clomid works a treat for you!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Shinyshoes :hugs: sorry you got a BFN but no more testing okay, otherwise there'll be trouble! :growlmad: :hugs: Personally, I never buy any otherwise as sure as eggs (pardon the pun) I'd be peeing on them. AF due on Friday for me too but I'm thinking positive stuff that she won't be here and I get to test on Sunday (Mother's Day :flower: for us UK ladies!!), that would make me so happy...

SweetMel, I hear you, I'm so bored of this TWW business :sleep:

Pebble, why you scared to call the FS? :hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Jax41

Twiggers :hugs: you, me and shiny all suffering from TWW boredom I reckon :winkwink:


----------



## twiggers

I. Think so!! Lets just get to the testing!


----------



## Jax41

twiggers said:


> I. Think so!! Lets just get to the testing!

Not me, I do the waiting for AF.....:coffee: dead boring! :blush::haha:


----------



## twiggers

I'm new to this....so testing is still fun. I'm sure the novelty will wear off soon.


----------



## SweetMel

I've been wondering if my thyroid is too low. My temps seem low. My dr doesn't want me taking more Synthorid. I have fought with her for a few years about this. I told her that I still feel low despite her thinking that I am on a pretty good dose. She is only testing TSH I think. I think she should test my conversion. I googled some hypothyroid stuff today and I am already doing everything most experts suggest. I feel stuck. The only thing that I guess I can work on is getting more exercise.


----------



## Jax41

SweetMel, if you're having trouble with your Dr is there any chance you could change to another? Or get a second opinion from someone? I know they know the medical stuff but only you know how your body is actually feeling :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sweet, sorry your doc isn't cooperative. :hugs: The thyroid problems def seem to interfere with ladies getting pg around here. :nope: You temps do seem slightly low, but not too bad. It also looks like your temp shift sputtered out. :grr: Not nice!!!!!

AFM, just got off the phone making my first ever fertility specialist appt. :thumbup: :cry: Next Wed morning. Let the blood draw begin! But first, I got a lot of paperwork to deal with.......


----------



## Suzy_Q

Good luck Pebble! I'm calling my RE next week and getting on clomid with donor sperm. I've given up on the long-term boyfriend and am moving forward. He has taken about 8 months away from me TTC so I'm done playing nice. He has also not gone to the RE to get his SA done for the last 3 months so again, I'm done. I'm going to have a "baby daddy" donor selection party with my bestie and am moving to IUI this April. I'll also find out about tenure definitively in April so I think the timing would be great for moving forward on the assisted fertility project. STAYING POSITIVE no matter what!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Suzy_Q said:


> Good luck Pebble! I'm calling my RE next week and getting on clomid with donor sperm. I've given up on the long-term boyfriend and am moving forward. He has taken about 8 months away from me TTC so I'm done playing nice. He has also not gone to the RE to get his SA done for the last 3 months so again, I'm done. I'm going to have a "baby daddy" donor selection party with my bestie and am moving to IUI this April. I'll also find out about tenure definitively in April so I think the timing would be great for moving forward on the assisted fertility project. STAYING POSITIVE no matter what!!!

Great plan Suzy Q - you go for it :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Suzy_Q

Thank you Butterfly! It's nice to have encouragement!

Just because he refuses to cooperate and understand the importance of this to me does not mean I have to buy into his issues/concerns/ignorance. I'm an independent woman who can do this myself. Many amazing women have and I'll just have to strive to be one of them!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Good for you, Suzy! The nice thing about sperm donors is that you don't have to worry about whether they'll be uncooperative. And you can think about some luscious 22 year old hottie as your baby daddy! :winkwink: You've got to fulfill YOUR dreams, and not him stand in your way! 

(And, no, my OH doesn't need to worry. While some of those younguns sure are cute to look at, I can barely stand to be around young men in my classes! I don't like to think about this TTC project possibly eventually resulting in an adolescent male. Shudder.)

And GOOD LUCK on the tenure! I'm sure you'll rock it! (And then you get to do whatever the hell you want....in between committee meetings.)


----------



## twiggers

Good for you Suzy!!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

SweetMel said:


> I've been wondering if my thyroid is too low. My temps seem low. My dr doesn't want me taking more Synthorid. I have fought with her for a few years about this. I told her that I still feel low despite her thinking that I am on a pretty good dose. She is only testing TSH I think. I think she should test my conversion. I googled some hypothyroid stuff today and I am already doing everything most experts suggest. I feel stuck. The only thing that I guess I can work on is getting more exercise.

When I was seeing an acupuncturist he had some suggestions when I was concerned about my low temps and possible hypothyroidism. He is convinced that you can treat thyroid issues without taking all that medication. Of course, continuing with acupuncture for a bit was one suggestion. He also suggested warm fluids. Drinking lots of tea, and room-temperature water. No chilled beverages. I hate tea, so I stuck with the room-temperature water. :haha: Also, he did an iodine patch test on me to see how quickly my body absorbs iodine. Used a 2% tincture of iodine and made about a 1-inch square on my forearm. I was too watch how quickly it faded out. The first night, it was gone in 3 hours! :dohh: I was a bit scared!!! Then I realized I had my arms folded and the iodine rubbed off. I did the test again myself and it lasted about 12 hours. I think anything less than 12 hours indicates an iron deficiency which can be associated with hypothyroidism. He gave me Standard Process (brand) Prolamine Iodine to take twice a day.

I stopped going to see him around New Year's because I needed to save my money for all of the 'next steps' since my insurance covers nothing and my deductible is $3,000. So I couldn't afford to be paying $60/week for acupuncture. I had gave it a shot for a month and a half. But I am still drinking room temperature water the majority of the time and trying to stay away from cold beverages and foods. Maybe it's a fluke, but my temps haven't really been dipping below 97.0 since I started with it. Before that, they would dip as low as 96.6 during pre-ovulation. Figured it was at least worth mentioning!


----------



## SweetMel

Thanks Elpha. That really makes since. I drink hot tea occasionally and when I now think about it, it makes perfect since. I will feel like something is off, and then drink a hot cup of tea. It makes me feel much better even if it is decaf. Ive never tried the hot plain water. I will have to try that. I started taking kelp recently because I found online how iodine supplements help with thyroid. Do you know if kelp has a readily absorbable form of iodine or if my body needs to convert it? If my body needs to convert it, Im probably out of luck and just wasting my money. The product I bought was the only thing available where I live. I would have to order online to get something else. Did you say you take iodine?


----------



## shinyshoes

Hi all - was feeling a bit down in the dumps - so I pop on here and already I'm feeling more positive!!

SweetMel - a second opinion might be a good idea? And yes, drink more tea - there's always time for more tea!

Suzy_Q - great for you, I love your attitude and I think you're right - this is your dream and you have to go for it no matter what that means :happydance: you can't let anyone else hold you back!

Elphabaa77 - I'm not convinced with the CBFM so I'll be backing it up with opk. First two times I used it it showed I O'd on day 16 next two times day 11 which seems quite a difference as everything else was the same and AF arrived same time. It's been packed away for a few months as I didn't trust it but I thought I'd give everything a go next month. OvaCue sounds really good, shall be googling that in a minute!!

Jax41 - I know, I know I shouldn't have bought the damn tests, but they were so cheap and now I have loads and I can't resist the temptation :dohh: Am keeping FX for you today - looks like AF here to visit me, so hoping I've kept her from you!!

AFM - AF due today, tested again yesterday BFN, this morning got the usual show I get just before AF so she's lurking and will be here soon. To be honest I feel ok about it - it's only been 2 months really since bumping up the vits & supps and it takes a few months for these to have an affect. 

I got my 21 (23) day test back and it was a good 66.9 (UK measurements) :happydance: and Dr was pleased that it showed I ovulated so with day 3 being fine too I feel I'm working properly!! HyCoSy had a couple years ago was fine. DH sperm test couple years ago was fine - in fact daft nurse told him she's never seen such a good result - so DH bragged about that for weeks. The recent scan I had showed my ovaries were fine and had little follies so I guess it's just about timing and luck. Decided not to back to FS just yet but try a couple more natural cycles before any kind of intervention - would still like to do it naturally if possible so giving it until May/June before going back. Will have acupuncture in the meantime and keep up the vits, supps and healthy regime!!

:dust:


----------



## Jax41

:happydance::happydance: Go Suzy, go!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Shiny, lovely to see you back here! :flower: Thank you for your good wishes, although I can feel AF circling so like you know she's going to make her appearance soon - I have 'NOT WELCOME' stamped on my cervix and she still doesn't get the hint! :haha:

Good to hear that all the tests are ticketyboo, again like you mine are okay too and I just think it's all about timing and luck - c'mon BFPs!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sweet, I know nothing about iodine, so I did a quick search (its good to learn!). These websites are usually pretty reliable, and there were two articles that looked like theyd be of interest to you:
https://www.livestrong.com/article/336014-nutritional-therapy-for-hypothyroid/
https://www.livestrong.com/article/487812-digestion-and-absorption-of-iodine/
Hope those are helpful, although neither address your specific question. Sorry! Im a doofus. :shrug:

Good luck with the clomid, Elpha! Hope this is your month!!

Shiny, welcome back to the land of positivity! I know EXACTLY what you mean about those cheap tests. I have a bunch, and its hard to see a downside to testing when theyre worth $0.25. Thats fantastic news about the prog and SA tests!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Definitely makes sense to try au natural a bit longer. FX that it happens for you in the next couple of months!!! 

Jax, sorry to hear that it sounds like AF is coming. :nope: Hope youre wrong. I LOVE the unwelcome stamp on the cervix. :haha: Good luck to you! :dust: 

AFM, I actually feel waaaaaay better having made the FS appt. Im not terribly optimistic about this month at this point (I will not symptom spot. I will not symptom spot. I will not symptom spot.), so its nice to know that Ill be doing something proactive next week. Ill test on Tuesday (12 dpo), so I can cancel Weds appt if by some miracle its a BFP. If its a BFN, then Ill at least be taking action. This makes me feel loads better!

Its still only early March, ladies!!!!! Loads of time for this thing to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## Elphabaa77

SweetMel said:


> Thanks Elpha. That really makes since. I drink hot tea occasionally and when I now think about it, it makes perfect since. I will feel like something is off, and then drink a hot cup of tea. It makes me feel much better even if it is decaf. Ive never tried the hot plain water. I will have to try that. I started taking kelp recently because I found online how iodine supplements help with thyroid. Do you know if kelp has a readily absorbable form of iodine or if my body needs to convert it? If my body needs to convert it, Im probably out of luck and just wasting my money. The product I bought was the only thing available where I live. I would have to order online to get something else. Did you say you take iodine?

No need to drink hot water, it can just be room temperature. That's much better than grabbing a bottle out of the fridge! 

I don't know much about kelp, but I do know that there are a lot of phony supplements out there. Especially just buying them at the local grocery. The iodine I took I was given at my acupuncturist but you can order it online. I saw it online for the same price he charged me. The brand name is Standard Process and it's Prolamine Iodine. The bottle looks dark with a beige label and green font on it.


----------



## Elphabaa77

shinyshoes said:


> Hi all - was feeling a bit down in the dumps - so I pop on here and already I'm feeling more positive!!
> 
> SweetMel - a second opinion might be a good idea? And yes, drink more tea - there's always time for more tea!
> 
> Suzy_Q - great for you, I love your attitude and I think you're right - this is your dream and you have to go for it no matter what that means :happydance: you can't let anyone else hold you back!
> 
> Elphabaa77 - I'm not convinced with the CBFM so I'll be backing it up with opk. First two times I used it it showed I O'd on day 16 next two times day 11 which seems quite a difference as everything else was the same and AF arrived same time. It's been packed away for a few months as I didn't trust it but I thought I'd give everything a go next month. OvaCue sounds really good, shall be googling that in a minute!!
> 
> Jax41 - I know, I know I shouldn't have bought the damn tests, but they were so cheap and now I have loads and I can't resist the temptation :dohh: Am keeping FX for you today - looks like AF here to visit me, so hoping I've kept her from you!!
> 
> AFM - AF due today, tested again yesterday BFN, this morning got the usual show I get just before AF so she's lurking and will be here soon. To be honest I feel ok about it - it's only been 2 months really since bumping up the vits & supps and it takes a few months for these to have an affect.
> 
> I got my 21 (23) day test back and it was a good 66.9 (UK measurements) :happydance: and Dr was pleased that it showed I ovulated so with day 3 being fine too I feel I'm working properly!! HyCoSy had a couple years ago was fine. DH sperm test couple years ago was fine - in fact daft nurse told him she's never seen such a good result - so DH bragged about that for weeks. The recent scan I had showed my ovaries were fine and had little follies so I guess it's just about timing and luck. Decided not to back to FS just yet but try a couple more natural cycles before any kind of intervention - would still like to do it naturally if possible so giving it until May/June before going back. Will have acupuncture in the meantime and keep up the vits, supps and healthy regime!!
> 
> :dust:

I love my OvaCue when I am not too lazy to use it. I definitely prefer it over peeing on sticks all the time. :rofl: Of course, I still pee on sticks anyhow. It's just nice to have more than ONE thing telling you that it's time to get to :sex:!

I really enjoyed acupuncture, just sad that I couldn't keep with it because of needing to save money for all of the tests and fertility stuff. Having crappy insurance and a $3,000 deductible stinks!


----------



## pbl_ge

Well, heck. Or should I say yay. Not sure. Next week is my spring break, but OH couldn't get off work. So I wasn't planning on travelling, which is why I made my appt then. But, my friend came to my office today and suggested we go on a Writing Retreat. My inlaws live on Cape Cod, so we're going to stay with them. :happydance: :happydance: There will be a lot of working, but we'll also do a bit of exploring, too. :yipee:

So, I'll have to reschedule my appt, and I don't think they had another one available with the best doc for a couple of weeks. Sigh. Oh well, it's worth it to get out of dodge for a few days! 

The question I am now pondering: will I bring any tests??? :shrug: I'm thinking no. Wouldn't want to find out without my OH there, and then I'd have to suddenly stop having wine in the evening. :wine: !! So, I'll probably just wait for AF (due Thurs). 

Anyway, just thought I'd share. :flower:

Elphaba, I think I'll be trying to add acupuncture to my regime soon, too!


----------



## Butterfly67

The writing retreat in cape cod sounds great pebble, am sure you will have a wonderful time :happydance::happydance: if you can get an appointment in another few weeks then great and hopefully you won't need it :thumbup:

Am afraid my PMA is going out the window. Am starting to think what if I do all the ivf and it doesn't work? I feel like I am approaching peri menopause so what if the meds are not good enough to sustain a pregnancy (if it even works) :shrug:

I just feel like my life would be empty without a :baby: :nope:

Hopefully this is just a pre AF flunk and next week I will be optimistic again.


----------



## SweetMel

Butterfly, it is probably just AF talking. I get down feeling right before AF. Hang in there and be strong. 

Ive been getting a bit more exercise the last few days. I went ice skating yesterday, and today I went to the park. I have a new exercise video to try out tomorrow. I hope to break up this weight loss plateau.


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, :hugs:, I hear you about life being empty without a:baby: I feel exactly the same and I'm not sure what I'm going to do about it :nope:


----------



## SweetMel

Hi ladies. Butterfly, I hope you are feeling better. I have finally kicked the soda habit. No more diet coke/pepsi for me. I have been without for three days. I dont have to worry if soda is having a negative effect on my health. I drink unsweetened tea and plain water. I feel like I just made an announcement as if I quit smoking. At least one of my New Year resolutions is met. :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well done Mel that is great :happydance:

I'm a little better but pma is not back to 100% yet!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Hi everyone! I have to share because I'm excited.

I'm trying Follistim with a Trigger shot and donor IUI this month. I gave myself my first injection tonight... it was so much easier than I thought it would be! I've also picked my donor but haven't ordered yet. I think the timing has to be just right so I'm holding off to ask my clinic to be sure. I'm ridiculously excited and am trying to temper my enthusiasm. This is a costly route I've taken but it's my logical next step. I'm glad we all still seem to be positive for our 2013 projects! I do wish one of you would break the ice and give us all a BFP 
:dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Great to hear your excitement Suzy q :happydance::happydance: Fingers crossed this is the magic month :flower:

Pebble how about we list the BFPs on page one to give encouragement, like Grace :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Good idea Butterfly :thumbup:

Suzy, fab news! :happydance: :happydance: Dare I ask, and please feel free to tell me to butt out, have you kicked DB out?


----------



## Suzy_Q

Jax - I did not kick him out... our lives are too intertwined for me to do that now. We work together and live together. However, I'm quickly starting to realize that his choice to not participate in this project of mine is quickly making him irrelevant to my personal life. If he chooses to not be supportive or does not start getting interested or continue to be involved in this process, I have very little need for him. As you probably know from our other thread, we have little to no intimacy in our relationship. So, it does not look good if this "angst" continues. I've broken up with him every 6 months of our 4 year relationship due to my wanting a child and him not "being ready" and he continually tries to woo me back. I'm not sure what's going to happen now that I don't need him to move forward and if I succeed and get my BFP. What will he do when he is not the center of my attention and my child is?? Stay tuned for the next episode of "Days of our lives"!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello Ladies 37 TTC ... Hopefully April will be my month!!!

Waiting for AF so I can do my CD3 test... Patiently impatiently waiting!! Lol


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! 

Sorry I've AWOL. I went on my writing retreat and gave myself a little BnB breather. AF showed up in full force, too, which wasn't unexpected, but it was nice to have some space away from TTC for a few days. I didn't even bring my thermometer! :shock: :shock: :shock:

Suzy, that's WONDERFUL news!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: How did the BF take the news? I'd imagine this will sort itself out pretty quickly when he sees you're moving forward with or without him. Maybe? :shrug: But I think it's a fantastic decision! Much :dust:!!!

Welcome, Sis!

And Sweet, that's fabulous about the soda! :happydance: It's wonderful to kick habits like that. I'm sorry to report that I fell off the no-coffee bandwagon during my retreat. Gotta stop that. Although, I'm sure the coffee is one of the main reasons I was so productive. :dohh: :dohh: Back to tea for me! Also, it looks like you're in the TWW! Good luck! Will you be testing?

How's everyone else doing? :flower: 

BF, I can definitely add the BFPs! :thumbup: I only know of Grace's--any others so far?

AFM, I'm really excited to have my first FS appt on Wednesday. I'm making a list of questions. Does anyone have recommendations? 

Lots of dust to all!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Jax41

Suzy_Q said:


> Jax - I did not kick him out... our lives are too intertwined for me to do that now. We work together and live together. However, I'm quickly starting to realize that his choice to not participate in this project of mine is quickly making him irrelevant to my personal life. If he chooses to not be supportive or does not start getting interested or continue to be involved in this process, I have very little need for him. As you probably know from our other thread, we have little to no intimacy in our relationship. So, it does not look good if this "angst" continues. I've broken up with him every 6 months of our 4 year relationship due to my wanting a child and him not "being ready" and he continually tries to woo me back. I'm not sure what's going to happen now that I don't need him to move forward and if I succeed and get my BFP. What will he do when he is not the center of my attention and my child is?? Stay tuned for the next episode of "Days of our lives"!

Suzy! I'm definitely 'staying tuned' :winkwink: cheering you all the way from the sideline, you can do this!! :thumbup:


----------



## Suzy_Q

Good luck to all of you going to see a FS! I know getting my official numbers made me :cry: but it is empowering to gather information and DO something about it. 

AFM - DB mentioned last night in passing that I don't "need" him. I told him it was never about needing him, it's about wanting him in my life. I'm glad he realizes that he's becoming less relevant and hope he starts to realize that he still has to be "desirable" in some ways for me to want him in my life. 

It's Spring Break and as we are both professors, we are holed up in the house together. Not a great time for this but what can I do? He has stayed out of my visits, bloodwork, ultrasounds so far after having gone with me for every other appointment in the past so we'll see. I hope your right Pebble, I hope this resolves itself soon!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well AF showed on Fri so I guess I'll be heading to the Dr in the AM for my bloodwork... Hoping to get good news.... Kinda afraid since my cycles are down to 24 days and Min to None!!! :(

Guess all I can do is see what they have to say!!!


----------



## Jax41

Sis, :hugs: be brave, it may be news that you don't want to hear but you never know what they maybe able to offer to help you. Don't forget we're here for you :flower:

Suzy, I'm sure DB is feeling very unwanted/needed but it's all of his own making, what does he expect :shrug: So hope this week isn't too stressful and that you can get this sorted soon :hugs:

Twiggers, good luck this cycle! This is my 3rd on clomid so maybe for both of us it'll be third time lucky :winkwink:

AFM - got DH geared up for every other day this week, c'mon clomid, eggy :spermy: do yer stuff! 

Pebble, Butterfly and anyone I've missed :hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## twiggers

Thanks Jax! I hope so!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

PBL- I made a huge list of questions for my appointment! Granted it was still just my OBGYN and not an actual specialist, I think my questions would be the same. I just happen to have an OBGYN that will take things further than most. Again, probably because she works closely with the specialist.

I would recommend bringing your bbt charts with you for sure. There is a good chance they will want to see! I would also ask make sure to bring up your loss, maybe they will want to check your progesterone due to that. 

Mainly, just don't be afraid to ask questions! Before my appointment, if a question popped in my head I would grab my iPhone and go to the 'notes' app and jot it down before I forgot! I recommend that!

Our cases are different, but I wanted to know if an HSG was warranted before starting clomid because of my history. I also wanted to ask about Femara instead of clomid because of it's higher success in PCOS women. Also, if you do take clomid, ask your doc if they use it in combination with estradiol since clomid can thin the uterine lining and dry up cervical mucus. May want to check if they expect to monitor you closely on clomid or let you go about it on your own. Some docs want to monitor follicle development via ultrasound while on clomid. My doctor isn't.

I think time lines (plan of action) are important too! If anything, to just feel like you are headed somewhere. I am sure they will tell you what they would like to do, but if they aren't looking to far ahead then ask. 

Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## SweetMel

I've been so busy that I haven't had much time to write but I wanted to be supportive a wish everyone a bucket full of baby dust.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well got my blood drawn and NOW to wait yet Another week for results!!!

They pretty much stuck me and kicked me out the door!!!! Lol

FX!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis, I'm with you--first FS appt is tomorrow and I fully expect to have substantially less blood by the end of it! :haha: Good luck on those tests!!!

Sweet, WHAT is going on with that chart of yours??? :shock: :shock: :shock: I can't open it for detailed inspection. Do we have a plan to :test: anytime soon????

Jax, good luck catching that eggy! As another lady says, it's legs in the air time! :sex: 

Hope all of you are doing well! :hugs: and :dust: and :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl ... Hope everything goes well for U Tom !!

Sweet.... When do u go for your test did AF show Sun like u thought??

AFM.... Just playing the waiting game and takin care of Daddy he's sick and being a Big Whinny Baby!!! :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Pebble good luck. Meant to say I like the title change, there will be more bfps soon I'm sure :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

I'm on it Pebbs :thumbup: Legs were def up the wall last night :winkwink:

C'mon BFPs :happydance: C'mon BFPs :happydance: C'mon BFPs:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SweetMel

No sis, I haven't had AF yet. I'm worried that I didn't ovulate.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sweet... that's a bummer... did u start the vitamins this month?? I heard they can make AF delay... not in my case though!!! :(
U can have my crazy AF she doesn't know if she's coming or going... started flowing again this AM after nothing for 2 days WTH!!! :shrug:
Crazy thing is it seems to come after I skip a dose of Vitex... not sure if its that are that my cycles are trying to normalize because of the Vitex!!

Who knows I'm totally lost these days!! ;)


----------



## Elphabaa77

SweetMel said:


> No sis, I haven't had AF yet. I'm worried that I didn't ovulate.

SweetMel... I can't actually click on your chart for some reason to look at it closer... but just from the general screenshot, I think it looks like you did ovulate, but later than the FF crosshairs show. There is a definite shift maybe a week or so after FF gave you crosshairs.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis, do you mean youre waiting to O? Good luck to you! Do you chart? Im a major chart stalker.. :blush::haha: How have you liked Vitex? Ive heard some people around here RAVE about it!

Jax, good luck! :dust: :dust: 

SweetI agree with Elphaba. I think you might have Oed a bit later than FF thinks, buty its hard to say when. Do you use OPKs? I might guess its that last major temp shift, but its hard to be sure. Also looks like you broke the weight loss plateau. Congrats!

Elphaba, need to catch up with your journal. Will be doing that later today!

Big hugs and dust to everyone else. BF, when do you get tests done?

AFM, FS was great! :thumbup: Short version is that Ill be trying Femara and progesterone for 2-3 months, and wont get all the blood work until CD2 of next cycle. Way more in my journal. Im feeling really optimistic now, and just sooooooooooo grateful for all my BnB support!!!

:hugs: :friends: 

Okay gotta go to a meeting now.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Jealous that you get to start Femara! You will definitely have to keep us posted as to how that goes. :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Keep us posted .... would like to know what to tell my Dr before they suggest some craziness!!!
Guess I gotta know my Flipping results first ... LOL!!

PBL... I Just started charting in Feb not sure how to add it here!! As for the Vitex IDK... I'm not sure if my cycle is trying to regulate because of it or Lessening because of it... All I know is my Hubby likes it cuz My BOOBS R Huge!!!! Lol
Wasn't talking about O my cycle keeps going and coming since Fri... that's why I'm not sure if the Vitex is helping or hurting

Dazed and Confused Here!!!! :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Mel I agree, you may have ovulated a bit later than FF says :thumbup:

Sis we need a chart link :growlmad::haha:

Pebs, glad the FS visit went well, roll on bfp :happydance:

Jax, yay for legs up the wall :haha:

Pebs I have my smear booked for next Tuesday which is cd14. So I might not be able to try naturally this month (which is fine really) unless I actually O on Tuesday (which I did last month) in which case I will make a dash to visit T that evening. Otherwise if I O on cd11 (which I used to) then I might have a quick :sex: on cd10 eve as that should leave me enough time before the smear (I have heard that if you have :sex: in the few days before it can affect the result :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Sis4Us

OK... Here goes Nothing!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/42eb77

Hope it works ladies... Stalk away I know its crazy just like its owner!!! Lol

So I got my Blood Drawn Mon. The blood Lady said give them a WEEK... Really!!!!
Do U think I should give em a Call Tom. Or wait for them to Call Me???


----------



## SweetMel

Suzy, good luck. Keep with the excitement! I hope this is your month. :thumbup:

Sis4Us, it doesnt take a week for them to get the results from the blood work. It probably takes them a week to get organized and finally get around to calling you. Oh, did I say that our loud. I take a whole hand full of vitamins and have since mid January. I recommend it. And the side effects: my nails are different, my skin glows, and I have more energy. I heard Vitex is good, but I havent started taking that one. Vitex made your bbs huge? Explain!

Pbl, I glad the FS appointment went well. 

Twiggers, Jax, Butterfly and Elpha, good luck. Get those legs up the wall! :haha:

AFM, sorry chart stalkers. I must have messed up the link when I changed my weight loss ticker. I think Ive corrected the problem now. Stalk away. Please! It is a guessing game as to when I oed and this is the first full month that I have charted and used FF so I dont have anything to compare it to. I have never used opks. Dh said we might order some for next month. 

Dont drink coffee. I just watched a youtube video and one of the points was that coffee or other caffeinated drinks can decrease fertility by as much as 50%. I dont know where they get their research but whatever, thats enough to convince me. I also read a thing yesterday that said artificial sweeteners impair fertility.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm going to call Them fools Tom.... They better be ready!!! ;)
That's why I stopped the Diet Coke ... Plus a lot of my joint pain that I was taking all those meds for that messed me up have reduced!!! Aspartame Poisining it's Real.... I'm a walking talking Version!!

I'm not sure why Vitex make the Fun Bags Fluff ;) I'm guessing because of the hormones it balances my Bags didn't fluff w either of my boys much so I'm not sure... I have heard others say the same thing about it though!!!! :shrug:

Lots of Baby dust for U ALL!!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Sis4Us

Twiggers...I would try to stop the Diet stuff .... I drank Diet Coke Reg. for 10+ yrs and had a lot of these issues!!!!
Check it out and see what U think!!!! :)
https://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/aspartame.asp


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok Dr called me!!!!!!!! :telephone:
She's saying my levels are In Normal range.... That it doesn't appear my Ovarian Reserve is an issue and it's up to me if I want to see a FS!!! WTH

Heres my results Please help!!!

TSH 2.74
FSH 6.8
Est. 29
Prog.>.5

I'm totally confused my cycles are only 24 days w one day of light Low!!! :shrug:

Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

SweetMel- It will be interesting to see how your charts look on a regular basis. After stalking your chart, I am quite convinced you O'd on day 27. Now to see when AF shows up... your temp dropped off yesterday which could indicate your progesterone is dropping off... but then it bounced back up today. I am guessing AF will show her ugly face in the next 4-5 days... UNLESS you get your BFP! :baby: Everybody's charts are different, but that's my (under)educated guess! :haha:

As for artificial sweeteners, I have been trying to completely eliminate them. Not too hard, because I really don't like diet soda. I use Truvia (stevia) as my zero calorie all-natural sweetener. I love it! Tastes like sugar, has the texture of sugar! If you need a soda fix, they now make a soda called Zevia that is made with the stevia extract. It's not terrible... but it's not awesome either. However, I HATE diet pop! So you may like it? I am not sure that it will allow me to post a link to the website, but if you just do an internet search for Zevia, it will pop right up. The Health Food Shoppe down the road from my office sells it, but it is somewhat difficult to find. They have a TON of flavors though! The one I tolerated the best was the ginger root beer, but I only really tried it, the cola, and the mountain dew knock off. Their website has a rundown of who carries it. Might be something to look into if you want to cut the artificial sweeteners, but need that soda!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Ok Dr called me!!!!!!!! :telephone:
> She's saying my levels are In Normal range.... That it doesn't appear my Ovarian Reserve is an issue and it's up to me if I want to see a FS!!! WTH
> 
> Heres my results Please help!!!
> 
> TSH 2.74
> FSH 6.8
> Est. 29
> Prog.>.5
> 
> I'm totally confused my cycles are only 24 days w one day of light Low!!! :shrug:
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!!

Sorry Sis, I don't know much about those numbers. However, if you are feeling frustrated with your current doc... or want to try a more aggressive approach, a fertility specialist may be the way to go. I love my OBGYN, but I think seeing a fertility specialist is going to happen more sooner than later for me! I feel like time is ticking away with no results. I will be 36 in August, and still trying to have my first baby. Ideally, I would like to have 2. So, I don't like feeling like I am wasting my time.


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa77 said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Ok Dr called me!!!!!!!! :telephone:
> She's saying my levels are In Normal range.... That it doesn't appear my Ovarian Reserve is an issue and it's up to me if I want to see a FS!!! WTH
> 
> Heres my results Please help!!!
> 
> TSH 2.74
> FSH 6.8
> Est. 29
> Prog.>.5
> 
> I'm totally confused my cycles are only 24 days w one day of light Low!!! :shrug:
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!!
> 
> Sorry Sis, I don't know much about those numbers. However, if you are feeling frustrated with your current doc... or want to try a more aggressive approach, a fertility specialist may be the way to go. I love my OBGYN, but I think seeing a fertility specialist is going to happen more sooner than later for me! I feel like time is ticking away with no results. I will be 36 in August, and still trying to have my first baby. Ideally, I would like to have 2. So, I don't like feeling like I am wasting my time.Click to expand...

Love my OBGYN too... Didn't want to see a FS if it's not warranted but she told me if I'm sick of waiting to go see and to get Hubby checked!!!
:shrug:
Not sure if I should go or give the Vitex and Free Me some more time!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Love my OBGYN too... Didn't want to see a FS if it's not warranted but she told me if I'm sick of waiting to go see and to get Hubby checked!!!
> :shrug:
> Not sure if I should go or give the Vitex and Free Me some more time!!

If hubby hasn't been checked yet, I DEFINITELY recommend that be done regardless of whether or not you go to the Fertility Specialist right now. He can ask his general practitioner to order the test for him, he doesn't have to see a urologist for it. My OBGYN actually ordered my hubby's test and interpreted the results. We even have a fertility clinic in town that offers a fertility assessment for couples who just want reassurance. You can go there and they will do the day 3 'egg supply' test on the woman and a sperm analysis on the male all for a total of $100. You don't even need your doc to refer you. Maybe some place in your town offers something similar? 

It's very important to get your hubby checked though, because sperm can change. It takes 90 days for men to generate sperm and their diet definitely influences it! If the problem lies with him, you may be trying to fix problems in yourself that do not exist. He could be the one needing the supplements.

Of course... if your hubby is anything like mine... it will be like pulling teeth trying to get him to go!!! :dohh:


----------



## SweetMel

Elphabaa77 said:


> SweetMel- It will be interesting to see how your charts look on a regular basis. After stalking your chart, I am quite convinced you O'd on day 27. Now to see when AF shows up... your temp dropped off yesterday which could indicate your progesterone is dropping off... but then it bounced back up today. I am guessing AF will show her ugly face in the next 4-5 days... UNLESS you get your BFP! :baby: Everybody's charts are different, but that's my (under)educated guess! :haha:

I can understand why you think I o`ed on CD 27. Unfortunately, dh and I didn't bd around that date because I thought I already o,ed. Might be a bfn then. I remember not having any symptoms that day. The next day was very stressful so for specifics on ff I checked fatigue, gassy, high stress, and increased appetite (stress makes me want to eat). The only thing I felt on CD 29 was a headache. I've been felling really good ever since.


----------



## SweetMel

Sis4Us said:


> Ok Dr called me!!!!!!!! :telephone:
> She's saying my levels are In Normal range.... That it doesn't appear my Ovarian Reserve is an issue and it's up to me if I want to see a FS!!! WTH
> 
> Heres my results Please help!!!
> 
> TSH 2.74
> FSH 6.8
> Est. 29
> Prog.>.5
> 
> I'm totally confused my cycles are only 24 days w one day of light Low!!! :shrug:
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!!

TSH. Is that thyroid stimulating hormone?


----------



## Sis4Us

He's offered to go he's been saying he wanted to go to the Uro. cuz of some pain he has occasionally !!
He had a visectamy Reversal when we met and married he was in the Army at the time and swears the Army Drs messed him up ...or tries to blame me for tappin him in the left Nutt when he mouths off!!! :rofl:
Has anyone tried the SA test at the drugstore do they work well or not??


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis4Us said:


> Ok Dr called me!!!!!!!! :telephone:
> She's saying my levels are In Normal range.... That it doesn't appear my Ovarian Reserve is an issue and it's up to me if I want to see a FS!!! WTH
> 
> Heres my results Please help!!!
> 
> TSH 2.74
> FSH 6.8
> Est. 29
> Prog.>.5

Sis, are you doing all the usual temp taking things--same time every AM, when you first wake up, before you drink anything or get up.... And is the battery fairly new? Your temps last month were very strange. Too early to tell this month, but it would be good to be as consistent as you can to get good readings. Last month's may be indicative of a problem. :shrug:

As far as your test results go, I'm no expert by any means, but I think the FSH and Estradial are normal, the TSH is a little high, and I think the Progesterone is good for CD3, which is when yours was done, right?
https://kelliekrasovec.com/files/hormone-levels-for-fertility-patients1.pdf

Sound good? :thumbup:!


----------



## Sis4Us

SweetMel said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Ok Dr called me!!!!!!!! :telephone:
> She's saying my levels are In Normal range.... That it doesn't appear my Ovarian Reserve is an issue and it's up to me if I want to see a FS!!! WTH
> 
> Heres my results Please help!!!
> 
> TSH 2.74
> FSH 6.8
> Est. 29
> Prog.>.5
> 
> I'm totally confused my cycles are only 24 days w one day of light Low!!! :shrug:
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!!
> 
> TSH. Is that thyroid stimulating hormone?Click to expand...

Yes my mom has some issues and I guess she wanted to check it due to my Age and weight gain


----------



## Elphabaa77

SweetMel said:


> Elphabaa77 said:
> 
> 
> SweetMel- It will be interesting to see how your charts look on a regular basis. After stalking your chart, I am quite convinced you O'd on day 27. Now to see when AF shows up... your temp dropped off yesterday which could indicate your progesterone is dropping off... but then it bounced back up today. I am guessing AF will show her ugly face in the next 4-5 days... UNLESS you get your BFP! :baby: Everybody's charts are different, but that's my (under)educated guess! :haha:
> 
> I can understand why you think I o`ed on CD 27. Unfortunately, dh and I didn't bd around that date because I thought I already o,ed. Might be a bfn then. I remember not having any symptoms that day. The next day was very stressful so for specifics on ff I checked fatigue, gassy, high stress, and increased appetite (stress makes me want to eat). The only thing I felt on CD 29 was a headache. I've been felling really good ever since.Click to expand...

Well the good thing about getting a couple cycles of BBT charting under your belt is that things start becoming a little more predictable. Well, it did for me anyhow. It won't predict ovulation, but if there is any regularity to your cycle at all you begin to get at least an idea of what is going on. I would have never had that without BBT charting. Plus I can see how long my luteal phase is and if it is dropping off too soon. Or if my temps in the luteal phase have a bunch of dips. All warning signs of progesterone deficiency AKA Luteal Phase Defect.

Sorry you may have missed O with the BD'ing. :wacko: Why does trying to make a baby have to be such a science for us! Many women don't even have to think about it, and they are pregnant. :dohh:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis4Us said:


> He's offered to go he's been saying he wanted to go to the Uroligist cuz of some pain he has occasionally !!
> He had a visectamy Reversal when we met and married he was in the Army at the time and swears the Army Drs messed him up ...or tries to blame me for tappin him in the left Nutt when he mouths off!!! :rofl:
> Has anyone tried the SA test at the drugstore do they work well or not??

Drug store SA only looks at concentration, so it would tell you if there's a low count. But it wouldn't tell you if there's morphology or mobility problems.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes it was CD4 but at first she told me my Prog. Was low and then took it back after she realized it was in F phase

I know I gotta remember to temp same time every day I put it in my nightstand so I've been better about it ;)

Thanks for the link Pbl
Yea am I reading that link right my TSH is high and Prog. Low
She said my Prog. Is less than .5 ??!??


----------



## pbl_ge

Butterfly67 said:


> Pebs I have my smear booked for next Tuesday which is cd14. So I might not be able to try naturally this month (which is fine really) unless I actually O on Tuesday (which I did last month) in which case I will make a dash to visit T that evening. Otherwise if I O on cd11 (which I used to) then I might have a quick :sex: on cd10 eve as that should leave me enough time before the smear (I have heard that if you have :sex: in the few days before it can affect the result :dohh::dohh:

Oooooh, good luck, BF! And I didn't know that about :sex: affecting the results. I've always wanted to be abstinent right before because having :spermy: up there seemed a bit embarrassing. :blush:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> He's offered to go he's been saying he wanted to go to the Uroligist cuz of some pain he has occasionally !!
> He had a visectamy Reversal when we met and married he was in the Army at the time and swears the Army Drs messed him up ...or tries to blame me for tappin him in the left Nutt when he mouths off!!! :rofl:
> Has anyone tried the SA test at the drugstore do they work well or not??

We used an at-home sperm test (SpermCheck Fertility) last fall and it was difficult to use. I got to be the lab scientist on it, and it may have been the grossest thing I have had to do in life thus far... :rofl: It was hard to get the sample, and I was never quite confident I did the test right. BUT it did show that hubby's sperm count was over 20 million. It said to even show a positive, he had to have that number. So we took that as meaning he was good to go.

Then in January, we had a real sperm analysis done and found out his count was actually a little low. Since his PH level was high, my doc gave him an antibiotic. She thought maybe the PH level was causing little infections that were lowering his count. He retook the test a couple weeks later and everything was normal. Sperm does change and it's possible his count really was okay when we did the at home test, BUT knowing my husband's terrible diet I am doubting it was. I have read a lot of stories of misleading results on those tests. The likelihood of human error is far too great with them.


----------



## Elphabaa77

pbl_ge said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> He's offered to go he's been saying he wanted to go to the Uroligist cuz of some pain he has occasionally !!
> He had a visectamy Reversal when we met and married he was in the Army at the time and swears the Army Drs messed him up ...or tries to blame me for tappin him in the left Nutt when he mouths off!!! :rofl:
> Has anyone tried the SA test at the drugstore do they work well or not??
> 
> Drug store SA only looks at concentration, so it would tell you if there's a low count. But it wouldn't tell you if there's morphology or mobility problems.Click to expand...

There 'is' a really fancy sperm test you can order to do at home that comes with a telescope and everything and it is supposed to check for motility and morphology as well... but again, most people (except PBL!) don't really know what they are looking for on these tests. This particular test is MUCH more expensive too because of the telescope....... let me see if I can find a link. Okay, I am not thinking I will be able to post that link, it's TOO long. But if you search for "Micra Sperm Test for Sperm Count and Motility" you should find it. I guess it doesn't check morph... although, under a telescope I would imagine you could see if something was wrong! BUT by the time you spend $80 on that test, you really may as well have asked your doctor to do one that you KNOW you can trust!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well seeing how much the thought and Smell of :spermy: make me want to barf!!!
Think I'll call the Dr ;)


----------



## Elphabaa77

Yeah, I didn't really think there was much of a smell to sperm until I came up close and quite personal with it doing that home test for hubby. The consistency of it, trying to get it in a medicine dropper.... the smell... yeah, I had to fight to keep from vomiting. :sick:


----------



## Butterfly67

Elphabaa77 said:


> Yeah, I didn't really think there was much of a smell to sperm until I came up close and quite personal with it doing that home test for hubby. The consistency of it, trying to get it in a medicine dropper.... the smell... yeah, I had to fight to keep from vomiting. :sick:

:haha::haha::wacko:


----------



## SweetMel

I hate to interrupt all of the sperm talk, but I have a picture to show. Tell me what you think.
 



Attached Files:







Camera(0) (2).jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4









Camera(0) (4).jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sis4Us

SweetMel said:


> I hate to interrupt all of the sperm talk, but I have a picture to show. Tell me what you think.

Sweet....Is this a OPK or HPT???

If its a OPK I would say its close to O u will prob get a O Tom..... That's why I do the digital I always have a faint line and it confuses the heck outta me!!! :shrug:


----------



## pbl_ge

Errrrr...what brand of test is that? I can't really see. Is the line supposed to be somewhere in between the two darker lines? I don't know that kind of test, and I'm not good at seeing the faint ones, either. :shrug:

FX!!!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Ok ladies . . . It is a HPT from Walgreens (store brand). It is one of those that is suppose to have a plus sign or a minus sign in the result window. The one dark line is the control window and the other line doesn't mean anything (IDK what that is). The test wasn't negative or it would have a small dark line ( - ) going horizonal (parallel) with the test.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sweet.... FX!!!!
I would say get a digital test Tom.... Takes the guess work out!!! 
Sweet can U help me w my TSH # is it Normal or high cuz the link Pbl sent it looks high and my Prog. Looks low:shrug:
Would like to figure this out so I can work on it!!!
Thanks and Fx for U!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Yeah sure. I think your progesterone is okay for CD 3-4. Progesterone doesn't usually get very high that early. It is usally low then. I'm going to as you about a few symtoms and you tell me if you have any of them. 

Do you have lethargy, gain weight easily, dry skin, dry brittle nails, dry hair, eczema, muscle aches and cramps while at rest, throat constriction, less sweating then others, hearing loss, heart disease, low libido, increased infections or colds, headaches, reduced concentration, brain fog, hair at the end of the eyebrow are sparce, fluid retention, trouble awaking, need for extra sleep, low basal body temperatures, depression, easily chilled, fatigue, hair loss, acne, constipation, carpal tunnel syndrome, higher blood pressure, bad PMS, joint pain, slow heart rate, high cholesterol, hives, drooping eyelids, eye strain, or light sensitivity?


----------



## Sis4Us

Pretty much YES.... ALL OF THE ABOVE W few exceptions!!
I don't think I sweat less... Prob normal except for occasional Night sweats... No Acne... They always tell me my blood pressure and heart rate are Ok unless I'm in Pain it tends to Rise!! My cholesterol was high 4-5 mos ago !!! My ears feel stopped up a lot or tend to Ring... No hives... Depression weight Gain Lathargy Muscle aches cramps especially when trying to sleep YES YES YES!!
Last summer I was having to wear a wrist brace after redoing the Bathroom cuz my hand would go numb for days:(


----------



## SweetMel

Those are all symptoms of hypothyroidism. I'm going to need you to give me a moment the computer is messing with me. I'll will have to beat it with a hammer. Hold on . . . .


----------



## SweetMel

I think my internet has a problem. Bleh. Back to your TSH count. The functional range is 1.8 - 3.0 so your number is within that range. Your bbt temperatures look a little low which is a sign of underactive thyroid. Some doctors want to see TSH between 1 - 2 before a woman gets pregnant.


----------



## Butterfly67

Sis I got a reading of 4.0 on tsh. My doctor said that was within normal range but dr google seems to think that a more reasonable normal top range would be 2.5. My clinic isn't worried about the rate though. My bbt temps are pretty low and I can never get warm though but that is the major extent of my symptoms. I found a study online that said there was no correlation between borderline hypothyroidism and pregnancy rates in ivf cycles. I've just ordered a supplement from amazon though to see if that makes any difference. 

With regard to hpts it's best not to take them apart as they often show lines that don't necessarily mean anything. But you say it wasn't negative :) so let's see another one :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Mel, where's that new test!!!!!! :happydance:

...and I got my legs up the wall :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sweet.... Thanks everything I looked up says I need to get a full T panel done because it seems high!!!
I've been feeling off ever since my son 6yrs ago and went to a endo when he was one they didn't do much cuz I was on BC .... All I know is my levels are always within normal range but when I look at them they are borderline.... This thyroid issue looks like it could be the issue for my cycles shortening and having no flow and feeling like A$$ since my MC another pregnancy that seems to have sifted the issue more!!!
Does this sound reasonable.... Also I started to think about it and I'm afraid I took steroid a week before the test because I was feeling so down and wonder if that would cause a high reading... It made me feel better but I only took it for 3 days !!! :shrug:
Did u get a Digital test??? :)

Jax..... How do u get anything done w ur legs up the wall.... I would be so flipping dizzy by now!!!! :rofl:

Butterfly: I think the UK and USA have different range readings but I could be wrong!! 

Happy Friday Everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Sis, I did multi-task, had a nap at the same time :haha:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Mel- I agree with Butterfly. Taking the tests apart can cause a malfunction. I mean, I 'think' I saw what looked like the outlines of a positive (+ sign), but it could have just as easily been an evap or something. It was really hard to see. I do see that your temps fell off today and it looks like you started with spotting. Usually when my temps fall off like that and is accompanied by spotting, it means AF is coming in the next 24-48 hours. That being said, if you did ovulate on day 27 that would have your luteal phase around 10-11 days. That's on the short end of where you would want it to be. My luteal phase is 11-12 days, and my OBGYN is quite concerned with that. Normal is 14 days, but I read anything from 12-16 days is fine. 10 or less is a strong reason for concern. These are things that are hard to know unless you have the 7dpo progesterone test or are BBT charting and can see your temps fall off early. BTW, I call it a 7dpo progesterone test because I think calling it the CD21 progesterone test is garbage! That's assuming you have a normal cycle and ovulate around day 14, which I know I don't! So, the test is usually done 7 days past ovulation. Luteal Phase Defect is actually a common cause of miscarriage in PCOS women. (and women with hypothyroidism) Basically the thought is... if an egg implants between 6 and 12 dpo and your progesterone is falling off before 12 dpo, the egg never stands a chance of implanting. When progesterone falls off, the uterine lining begins to shed. That's why women will spot a day or two (or three) before AF officially arrives. So doctors will supplement with progesterone after ovulation to give the egg a chance to snuggle in and continue supplementing with it until the baby officially takes over progesterone production.

Point of my LONG rambling post is that maybe you should ask for a 7 dpo test. Stick with OPKs so you know when you ovulate, then ask for a test.


----------



## Sis4Us

Let me try this Again..... Typed a page and it didn't post :(

Just wanted to say Thanks to All U smart Ladies I'm learning so Much :hugs:

Elphabaa77.... Everyone seems to think my Prog. Is OK less than .5 on CD3.... But ever since my cycles got short 24 days I've had spotting days before my so called cycle Feb it was 4 days before this month 2 days before I think!!!
I'm really thinking my TSH has something to do w all this but we will see!!

Jax..... Naps are GOOD wish I got one here and then!!!

Ok I'm freaking searching on the net and crazy stuff is making sense going to go find my old blood test and compare!!!

K found some old test not sure if They will tell anything since IDK what CD they where on

5/13/2013 Feeling Bad Dr did routine panel

TSH 2.81
Platelet count 409 H
LH 3.1
Also all my test even in 2006 b4 my son my Carbon Dioxide is low not sure it that matters at All :shrug:


----------



## SweetMel

Yeah. That test was suppose to have either a plus or minus in the result window and it didn't have either so idk what is up with that. That is why I took it apart. It doesn't matter now. I have started a new cycle. I'm sticking to the low carb/gluten free plan with lots of supplements. I had less PMS, but one thing I still experience is a hormone headache on CD 1. I wish I knew how to prevent that. I had a lot of work to do so I took my time and just suffered through. A few weeks ago I read from another thread that ibuprofen can delay ovulation so I've avoided it this AF.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sweet..Sorry to hear AF showed ..... I get the same thing usually on CD2-3 I know it's hormonal because I use to take a BC pill just to get it to go away!! :(

We will just have to keep track of things this month and boost our chances .... Did u get some OPKs??
I'm CD9 I usually get a + OPK on CD10 but I have no signs of O no CM whatsoever which is unusual... Wondering if the Vitex is pushing my day back to CD14 :shrug:

Who knows confused and my Blood work and my O and if my kiddo is ever going to get over all these Cooties???!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sweet, so sorry about AF--it's the worst when something gets your hopes up then the :witch: comes. :hugs: :hugs: I've heard nothing but terrible things about the Walgreen's tests and blue dye tests in general, so perhaps a different brand for next time?

FWIW, my docs don't believe in the 7dpo progesterone tests. They said that progesterone varies so much during the day that those tests are not very informative. Instead of testing my progesterone, he just gave me the supps, which I'll start this cycle after O. I have a lot of spotting, so there's reason to believe I'm low. 

Sis, I'm no help with the thyroid stuff.:shrug: I'll be getting those test results in a few weeks, so I may be in the same crazy-googling position as you! :hugs: 

Jax, have you officially O'ed yet? You've certainly done your :sex: homework this month! :haha: :winkwink: Hope it works!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Elphaba, looks like you're stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllll waiting to O. :dohh: This is your first Clomid month, right? Seems like there's a possibility you're not responding to it, which is not atypical for PCOS, as I'm sure you know. :nope: Ugh. Your docs?!!?!?!?!?!?!? :saywhat: What do you think?

Nothin' doin' here. Waiting to O. :coffee: OH and I actually talked about sitting this cycle out, just to take a bit of a break before the Femara. We also need to sort some stuff out between us, but that's a long story. If I get inspired I might put it in my journal. Meh. We're fine, but almost a year of TTC, the m/c, stressful jobs, and OH struggling to find his niche in this city I made him move to for my job...well, all that can take its toll. 

Big hugs and dust to everyone!!!

:hugs: :dust: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

I feel Ya PBl seems everyone LTTTC has been struggling w each other I think all this BS and stress is just getting to everyone... But if we didn't truely love each other we wouldn't even bother W Bickering!!!! ;)

Hope everyone can get to chill... Wish we where all closer so we could have a girls nite and cheer everyone Up!!!! 

Maybe next week will be better for everyone!!

Just took a OPK CD10 and it's Neg. WTH is going on??? I always get a +on CD10.... Once again is the Vitex helping or hurting??

Sweet.... Do u think I should go to Endo. dr or FS to get my FSH checked out.... Wondering if the FS would be killing 2 birds w one stone or if u think I need the Endo. To figure all this out???


----------



## SweetMel

That's a good question. An endo would be able to help if you had other issues like pituitary. But a FS should be able to get your thyroid worked out too. 

I'm wondering about the vitex. I know it is the herb chast tree berry, but I have never used it so I don't know what it does. Where did u get it?


----------



## Sis4Us

Got it at the Health Food store... I've heard the organic is better and of course they didn't carry it!!!
If u have a Chinese herb place or just a Whole Foods or Herb store they should carry it!!

If the FS can run the test on my thyroid may as well just go and kill 2 birds .... I hate waiting gotta be the most Impaitent person!!! :haha:

FS Appointment 4/3.... FX!!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

PBL- Yes, it's my first Clomid cycle. Only 50mg, so I was a bit skeptical I was going to respond. I have done a lot of reading, and PCOS women who do respond to Clomid usually only respond to doses at 100-150mg. BUT I did get ahold of my OBGYN's office last Friday and spoke with a DIFFERENT nurse than the usual one that misinforms me on everything! Found out I was right, I don't come in on day 22 for my progesterone test if I never ovulated! That is just for women with normal cycles, but since I have longer cycles I need to come in 7 days after my positive OPK. :dohh: I am soooooo over that other nurse, this is like the 4th or 5th time now she has misinformed me! I DID get a flashy smiley face today on my Clearblue Advanced Digital OPK. I decided to take one since my cheapie wondfo seemed to be darker. On the Advanced Digital, a flashy smiley means in the next 3-4 days. A solid smile is 'peak'. I posted a picture in my journal. LOL I never post pictures of my tests, so I thought what the heck! :rofl: Anyhow, I should be right on target to ovulated in my 'normal window' of between day 25 & day 28. So at least Clomid did not delay things.

Sis- I don't know much about the 'numbers' at this point. I never seem to get to see any of mine! Well, I guess I should say hubby's. I never got to see his numbers for his sperm test. I haven't really had any blood work done yet with my OBGYN. I did have a TSH, Blood Glucose, and Lipids Panel done at my general practitioner in January. My TSH was within normal range, but I don't remember the numbers off the top of my head. My Blood Glucose was right near borderline, but since I have insuline resistance/PCOS that just means we have our 'cocktail' of meds about perfect! So, that number was good technically. My lipids panel basically showed that my cholesterol levels are normal. Again, the numbers all escape me. I just know it was a sigh of relief to know the cholesterol levels were good! PCOS can lead to insulin resistance/type 2 diabetes, high cholesterol, high blood pressure, obesity... and a host of other issues besides just infertility. It was nice to hear at least my cholesterol was good! 
As far as progesterone goes, my understanding is it may come back as part of that 'early' blood work... but the REAL progesterone numbers you want to see are post ovulation. 7 days past ovulation to be exact. That's when you see how the corpus luteum is doing in terms of creating the progesterone you need to support a pregnancy until the baby takes over. The corpus luteum is what's left of the follicle sac after the egg has been released. This is why a progesterone test 7 days after ovulation will also help to confirm whether or not you actually did ovulate. Sometimes your body gears up to ovulate and you get a positive OPK, but the egg never releases. At least with PCOS women. The egg actually never releases and turns into a cyst on the ovary. It can happen with non-PCOS women too, but not nearly as often as it does with traditional PCOS. I am non-traditional PCOS, so to my knowledge I have never had a problem with cysts on my ovaries. Of course, I suspect I used to when I was younger, because my cycles were very annovulatory back then. 
I am not sure about TSH causing your pre-AF spotting, but I suppose it could. Hypothyroidism is a lot of times associated with women who have PCOS. So it would make sense that both could effect the progesterone levels in your body. The pre-AF spotting usually has to do with progesterone levels. It can indicate a luteal phase defect. If your progesterone levels are low post-ovulation, your uterine lining can begin to tear down early and that is what is causing the spotting usually. (Not always, it could be something else, so don't take my word as actual medical advice. LOL) Women with 'normal' luteal phases typically don't spot, or if they do it is only the day before AF arrives. I used to spot for 3-4 days prior to AF before I started taking my metformin regularly again. Then when I added the supplement pregnitude, I pretty much stopped spotting. Sometimes I will spot the day before, but not for 3-4 days prior like I did before. So I think my meds are helping my progesterone levels, but since my luteal phase is still on the short side (11-12 days) I might still have an issue. I will have a 7 days past ovulation blood test to check my progesterone levels this cycle, so it will be good to know!

If you want to know for sure if your progesterone is a problem, you should probably ask for it to be checked 7 days after you get a positive OPK. 


Okay... THAT was a long post! lol :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Elphabaa.... Have an Apt 4/3 w the FS!!!!! When I called and told her my numbers they said it could be a number of things or nothing :shrug:
They do A lot more bloodwork and when I told them my TSH was high for TTC she told me it was Norm. Until I asked her what most women's TSH was then she agreed to do a full T panel!!!! ;)
We will see best of luck to U!!

Sweet.... Lost a bit more :dance:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Thanks Elphabaa.... Have an Apt 4/3 w the FS!!!!! When I called and told her my numbers they said it could be a number of things or nothing :shrug:
> They do A lot more bloodwork and when I told them my TSH was high for TTC she told me it was Norm. Until I asked her what most women's TSH was then she agreed to do a full T panel!!!! ;)
> We will see best of luck to U!!
> 
> Sweet.... Lost a bit more :dance:

Well, I would definitely listed to the FS when it comes to the blood work. They'll know more about how it correlates to TTC. Doing a full T panel is not a bad thing, especially if the regular TSH test puts things in question. From what I have read, a lot of women with hypothyroidism (or hyperthyroidism) go undiagnosed because the doctors just do the TSH test, not a full T panel. Sometimes the TSH test can come back in normal limits, but they do still have hypo or hyper thyroidism. Glad to hear the FS is going to do the full test for you!


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck at the doc's Sis! Hope you get lots of *CLEAR* answers.

Speaking of ambiguity, today's OPK was almost a perfect halfway dark color. :saywhat: I put it as a positive, but actually sent in the feedback to FF that it would be good to have a possible positive result. I also got to up to pee around 3:30, so I'm going to assume it's a positive, but we'll have to see what happens tomorrow. In the meantime, you know what's happening tonight!!! :winkwink: :winkwink: :winkwink:

Oh, if it's not obvious, we decided not to take the month off. Full speed ahead, folks!!!! I'm NOT looking forward to the progesterone suppositories for two weeks following O. Are any of you ladies using those? 

Sweet, yay for 18 pounds!

Jax, how's that TWW going? Are you good at avoiding symptom spotting? :haha: 

Elphaba, hope you catch that egg!

BF, I wrote in your journal. I can't BELIEVE you're getting a running around about your tests! :grr: 

:hi: to anyone else I've missed. I'm doing this on the fly!

:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Crazy Pbl_ge got my OPK this Am too!!! I've had bad O pains all day and I've been temping to see if I can see a climb so I can pin Hr of O
6 Am 96.08
1 PM 96.1
4 PM 97.79
9 PM 96.08
Thought it was this afternoon then temps dropped Again... I got cold at the Track meet so maybe that made them drop :shrug:
Hope everyone had a Super Tue!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Sis, don't pay attention to different temps throughout the day. Your temp first thing in the morning is all you need. Sleep at least four solid hours, then before you do ANYTHING temp. Temping won't help you predict ovulation. It will just help you to know when you ovulated (unless you're me and then you still won't know). :haha: 

Are those really your daytime temp? Aren't they kinda low for mid day activities?


----------



## Sis4Us

That's what I'm saying the only high one was after I was running to get the kids and go to the track meet .... Really think something is up w my thyroid : shrug:
BBT 6AM 96.63 a Lil higher today... but my dog was laying on me had to make her big butt move to temp :haha:
Guess we will see when I get a full panel done ... All I know is 25 ilbs in 4 mos is NOT good!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis- If your first morning temp this morning was 96.63, I would say there is yet another reason to have that full thyroid panel done. My temps on occasion will dip below 97.0. They used to do it quite a bit last fall, but not so much anymore. I have read that low temps like that can be indicative of a thyroid issue. Of course, they can be other things too. Things as simple as snoring or sleeping with your mouth open. You would not necessarily know you were doing these things, but they could definitely cause your temp to be lower. If I have even a hint of a cold I won't even take my temp. If I know going to bed that I cannot breathe out of my nose... then my temps are not going to be accurate. lol

PBL- Hope those :spermy: get where they are headed! :haha:

As for me, I took another Clearblue Advanced Digital OPK today. I have 4 strips left so I figured it was safe I wouldn't run out before ovulation if it was flashing a smiley yesterday. It was flashing a smiley again today! So I am predicting a solid smiley face tomorrow! Of course, there is no CHANCE for :sex: tomorrow! I won't get home from work until almost 8 pm and hubby will be passed out by then. (he gets up for work at 2:30 am) FIGURES! Oh well, the plan is to make a good go of it tonight and also on Friday before we leave for my sister's house for Easter. I really hate :sex: at my sister's house, but it looks like we are going to have to find a way to get it in on Saturday while we are there! I never really used to mind, until my 6 year old (at the time, but now 7) nephew surprised us in the middle of the night. It was literally within an hour of us being done. He just walked in because he wanted to snuggle with me. So precious... but terrifying as well! We sleep in the basement at my sister's house and the door does not lock anyhow, but in the cold months the house is so dry that it messes with the door frame and now the bedroom door won't even shut! :blush: My sister's cat even likes to try to come in and snuggle with me when I visit now. Almost need somebody to follow us down and put a box in front of the door so it won't open! Kind of a mood killer to say 'Hey sis, can you come down and block our bedroom door shut so we can try to make you a niece or nephew tonight?' :rofl: :dohh:

BUT desperate times call for desperate measures!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

PBl.... Get it done girl!!!
Elpha...I Prob do mouth breath quite a bit I know both my boys do :haha:
But before I even started temping and would go to the Dr my temps where always Low... Thought it was just because I might have drank something or what not but now I'm starting to really wonder hmmmmmm!!!!
Guess we will see in a week or so :shrug:
Do whatcha gotta do to get in UR days hit the shower or U can even get him to do the deed in a soft cup and install it ... INSTALL!! :haha: 
That's how I feel seems to be getting more and more like a operation or job!!

Sweet... Was trying to see if I pinpointed O so I know how long after I get a OPK and if I can tell the signs which I get pretty strong O pain so I think I know!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Pbl, yes get at it girl :sex: :happydance:

Sis, my temps are quite low too (about 36.2 coverline -97.16 according to google) which makes sense with a TSH of 4.0 I guess :shrug:

pebs, I am taking the bullets again this month - I have to say last month I didn't even really notice them - I took them at night in the back door :haha: - no mess or anything :shrug:

Elphaa - can you put a chair or something in front of the door so it moves if anyone opens it - or maybe a bell :haha:


----------



## Elphabaa77

I bought the soft cups a couple weeks ago, but I am still VERY intimidated by them! :blush: So afraid they are going to get stuck up there! I mean, if I am checking for cervical position... I can barely reach my cervix when I am not fertile and it is supposed to be low and firm! When I have tried to 'reach' it on ovulation day.... well, it's not even worth the effort! lol So how am I supposed to get one of them cups up there to my cervix, let alone get it out. :wacko:


----------



## pbl_ge

BF, my doc said TWICE a day. That's 200 mg of progesterone, which seems like a lot. It also seems like I'm going to constantly be oozing slime. I'm doing the tablets, not gel; is that what you use?

Elphaba, I second the chair in front of the door. If it opens the wrong way, maybe you need to pack a rope to tie the door shut. You've got PRIORITIES man--can't let this kind of thing stand in the way!!! :bodyb:

Sis, your temps throughout the day are pretty meaningless. It'll fluctuate a lot, and Dr.Google will likely tell you all kinds of things are wrong! Do you mean that you've gained or lost 25 pounds in four months? :shock: Either way, it does suggest something with the thyroid, unless you were trying really hard to lose/gain. It's good that you'll be seeing your doc about this. I think thyroid problems prevent a lot of women from being able to successfully conceive and/or get the bfp to stick.

Elphaba, I bet you a quarter you get your temp spike tomorrow! :haha: I hear you about those soft cups. I used them to deliver :spermy: when I had the UTI, and it was really odd. It's hard to put a cup of something into a non-space. I'd suggest practicing a couple of times before you do it for reals. The angle is not what you'd think. A lesbian friend of mine (many lesbians use soft cups as their sole method of insemination, unless they get to the IUI point) told me that you should do it upside down so that stuff will spill in the right direction. :haha: But maybe you're just doing it to hold the goods up there, so to speak? 

AFM, the OPK this am was more positive than I knew was possible. Seriously. I'm taking a photo of that sh!t when I get home--OUT OF CONTROL dark! :shock: :shock: :shock: I usually get two days of + before O, so the question is whether yesterday's half-positive was day 1 or day -1. Only time shall tell. In the meantime, we're doing daily :sex: until I see the temp spike. :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Pebs my prog bullets are 400mg. When I do ivf they say do them twice a day (so 800mg :wacko:) but I got these OTC in dxb so thought I would give them a try :thumbup:

Yes soft cups need a bit of practice (I have never reached my cervix when trying to find it :dohh::haha:) so give them a go first :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Tried Soft cups for the 1St time today !!!!!!
Yea I should have practiced that Shit I have a tilt so I'm thinking it's not even possible lost all my goods I think :shrug:
I wonder if I can find that on Utube... not that I want to look at another womens Whowho :haha:
GL Everyone get that BD going!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

I do NOT need to see how-tos of soft cups on youtube. OMG. I hope they don't exist!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Butterfly67 said:


> Pbl, yes get at it girl :sex: :happydance:
> 
> Sis, my temps are quite low too (about 36.2 coverline -97.16 according to google) which makes sense with a TSH of 4.0 I guess :shrug:
> 
> pebs, I am taking the bullets again this month - I have to say last month I didn't even really notice them - I took them at night in the back door :haha: - no mess or anything :shrug:
> 
> Elphaa - can you put a chair or something in front of the door so it moves if anyone opens it - or maybe a bell :haha:

Well, somebody would have to do that from the outside. The door will not latch shut and it opens out to the basement so it's hard to find a way to block it closed from the inside. lol


----------



## Elphabaa77

pbl_ge said:


> I do NOT need to see how-tos of soft cups on youtube. OMG. I hope they don't exist!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:

:haha: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Hrm, a rope to tie the door shut from the inside! THAT is brilliant! Now to find one! :rofl:

I probably won't have my spike tomorrow, but I should hopefully have my peak positive on the DIGI tomorrow meaning I will ovulate tomorrow or Friday. My temp spike sometimes doesn't happen until 2-3 days after my positive OPK, but we will see! :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Was saying W just the Cup :rofl: 
That's why I included the no Whoha Note.... U big Pervs :haha:

I'm really thinking they are WAY TO BIG... For Any WhoHa!!!
:rofl:

Soft Cups Aside get to :sex: Ladies

Good Luck to All!!!

Hoppy Early Fri!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Hey pebs. I hope your really dark positive means something awesome is about to happen. :happydance:


----------



## SweetMel

Sis4Us, I checked out your FF chart (had to go back to page 22) and it looks like you ovulated on CD 13. Yay! Now we will see how long your lp is. 

Pbl, when you posted the link https://kelliekrasovec.com/files/hormone-levels-for-fertility-patients1.pdf I couldnt get it to come up at the time. Ive since tried it again, and it had a lot of good info in it. Thanks. 

OMG! No soft cups for me. It makes me cringe just thinking about putting something so far in there. :shock:

Elpha, did you lock the door? :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Sweetmel, I'm with you on the softcups :thumbup: can't bring myself to even look at them! :haha:

Pbl, happy :sex::thumbup:

Sis, Elpha :hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sweet ..... I know we will see if I spilled ALL my goods or Not!!! FX

Pbl and Elphabaa ..... Hope U got in lots of :sex:

Jax41 .... 5 more days to test FX...GL!!!!

AFM.... Going to the FS Wed. Hopefully I'll get answers who knows maybe they will detect a PG (doubt it) but who knows!!!
As for the soft cups I really don't see how it's Humanly possible .... I guess if a watermelon can come out of there a grapefruit can go in there.... I'm just not the one to subject myself to that!!!!! :rofl:

Hoppy Easter Ladies!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! Happy Easter/Pagan Celebration of Fertility and Spring! You know the Easter Bunny is a bunny because they're famous for having manymanymany offspring, right? :winkwink: 

Sis, good luck at the FS! The softcups weren't AWFUL--you kind of fold them, so they get smaller than they look. :haha: We're both 4 dpo today! High five, TWW buddy! I'm getting a blood test on the 10th. Hope this is the month for both of us!

Jax, how's that TWW going for you? When are you testing? :dust: :dust: 

Sweet, nice profile pic--is that you? Beautiful! *whistles*

Elphaba, looks like you might be getting your crosshairs soon. I need to go check your journal. Is this the time you're DTD in your family's basement? :haha: :winkwink: 

:hi: to everyone else! 

Nothing to report here. 4 dpo, so too early to even entertain myself with symptom spotting. I will say that I am NOT a fan of the progesterone bullets. BF, we may need to share tips on these. I'm REALLY not enjoying them. 

Big hugs and dust to one and all! :hugs: :dust: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi peb well I tried one of the bullets in the front door yesterday and today got a wadge of creamy stuff when I wiped so I am reverting to back door :haha: just poke it up there at night time and forget about it. My poo does get a bit of a creamy ripple in it the next day (tmi?!) but that's about it :wacko:


----------



## Maddy40

Butterfly67 said:


> My poo does get a bit of a creamy ripple in it the next day

=D&gt; hahaha! Quote of the week goes to BF, for making me think of the double-choc icecream I had for dessert last night :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Maddy40 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> My poo does get a bit of a creamy ripple in it the next day
> 
> =D&gt; hahaha! Quote of the week goes to BF, for making me think of the double-choc icecream I had for dessert last night :thumbup: :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:

I was hoping no one had got a white and dark chocolate Easter egg :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi peb well I tried one of the bullets in the front door yesterday and today got a wadge of creamy stuff when I wiped so I am reverting to back door :haha: just poke it up there at night time and forget about it. My poo does get a bit of a creamy ripple in it the next day (tmi?!) but that's about it :wacko:

OMG I just laughed so hard I cried. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I see we are All in rare form tonite!!!!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

bahahahahahahaha that was hilarious! Glad I stopped with the Cadbury Creme Eggs last week! :winkwink:


We didn't end up getting any :sex: in while at my sister's on Saturday. We 'tried' to get it in Saturday morning before we left for my sister's, it was part of the reason we decided to stay home Friday night and head up in the morning. BUT hubby's 'issue' crept up like I figured it probably would eventually and he could not finish. I marked on my FF chart that we had sex, but only because I am hoping some of the pre-stuff maybe helped? It only takes one and many of women have gotten pregnant off of the pull out and pray method! :haha:

So... I am hoping that we did enough. We got the two days before the positive OPK in and the day after the positive OPK (but before my temp spike) in. So hopefully that will be enough to do the trick. The day of the positive OPK was out of the question because of our stupid work schedules. So I am not feeling overly confident right now, but who knows? :shrug:

PBL- Did you have trouble at all with the soft cups? I bought those things and have yet to even open the box! I guess I need to 'man up' for next cycle! Were they easy to get out? I am concerned that I will never be able to reach it to get it back out! :wacko:


----------



## SweetMel

You girls and your poo talk :rofl: I swear! 

Alpha FXd you caught that eggy. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope everyone had a great holiday .... Hope u all got enough :sex: for all the +OPKs 
Elphabaa .... My PG in Oct was day after OPK so don't fret!! :hug:

AFM.... 5dpo temp has been the same for 3 days now so I'm thinking I spilled all my goods!! :shrug:
FS on Wed.... Hubby goes to Uroligist 4/10!!
Found a Thyroid Dr that does Bioidentical hormones no more drugs for this Lady...going 4/8!!!
DS turns 16 and DH turns 37 on Fri... So busy busy busy this week!!
GL ladies

Well my temp dropped this Am so what does that mean.... Its not good right?? Im not havin much faith since I spilled my goods!! :(
I've been chart stalking and I'm freaking the flatline is a sign of MC don't want to go thru that again! :(
FS Tom. WE will see I guess!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the FS was a Big Fat Letdown .... She basically told me to come back CD3!!!!
REALLY AGAIN... GEEZ!!
I did make her take my blood to check my progesterone and AMH... Should get my results by Mon!!! :shrug:

Sorry A Lil Pissed so sick of Waiting ... Wait for testing ... Wait for Results... Wait for Answers.... Shit wait for questions for that matter!!!!

Jax ... did u test yet???

Pbl... Elphabaa ... How R u guys feeling ???
Pbl... Hows my 7dpo buddy doing??
Butterfly... Hope those bullets R treating u well ;)
Sweet.... Did u get in some more :sex: ?? Hope So

Happy Hump Day Ladies!!!!!! :haha:

I'm guessing everyone is busy busy busy this week!!


----------



## SweetMel

I see a couple of good looking charts out there. 

I hope all of your :sex: pays off. :dust: May the two week wait last nine months.


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Friday Everyone!!!!

Still feeling weird today Gittery, thirsty, heartburn and headache!!! I know it's still early but couldn't fight the urge anymore I POAS this AM!! BFN :(
Guess I'll wait to see if I get any signs of AF if not will retest Sun before going to the Dr on Mon. and the Dentist on Tue!!!! FX


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis - Sorry the FS was a big let down. This TTC stuff and all the 'tests on certain days of your cycle' get so frustrating! I know I am frustrated and I am only really beginning all of the tests I am sure they will end up doing. Already had the HSG and now the 7dpo blood work. I am sure the day 3 test is coming, but maybe not until I am officially referred to the FS. Good luck! :hugs:


Went for my blood work (the 7 dpo one) this morning. I was up in the air on whether I was supposed to go 7 days after my positive OPK (like the ignorant, misinforming nurse had told me) or 7 days after ovulation. I figured it probably did not matter 'too' much, especially since they told me if it falls on Sunday, to come in Monday. So I opted for 7 dpo and went first thing this morning. I was there when they opened. The lab tech told me my doctor should have results this afternoon, so they would either call then or early Monday.

Meanwhile... my body is a little bit different this luteal phase. My breasts are not even remotely sore. Usually the soreness is kicking in by 7 dpo, but nothing except a little bit of itchiness. I am also severely bloated... so badly bloated that I am noticing some food aversion. I made mac n cheese yesterday afternoon and couldn't finish it. It tasted funny. Then this morning, my meal replacement shake that is usually quite tasty... well, I could barely choke it down! My belly just feels too full and like I have too much fluid in it? If that makes sense. My bloating is never like this. The biggest thing I have noticed though is that my temps are higher on average than any cycle before. So I would say the Clomid at least helped my progesterone levels this month. Still not ready to start 'hoping' that this will be our month. I hate the feeling of being letdown.


----------



## Butterfly67

Fingers crossed for everyone :happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow, lots of promising stuff here! 

Wouldn't it be great to good a bunch of BFPs this month! :happydance: I know Jax had some promising symptoms, too, but THEN SHE WENT AWAY FROM THE INTERNET! So, we're having to wait until Sunday! :saywhat: 

What is everyone's philosophy on testing? I used to be a no early test kinda gal, but then I got a bunch of internet cheapies, and things changed. I'm trying to decide when I should start torturing myself with negative HPTs this month. :shrug: :shrugs: What do you think--11 dpo? 

Sis, I baaaaaaaaaarely resisted testing this AM. It's really too early, so I wouldn't worry too much about your bfn. FX it changes to two lines! 

Elphaba, let us know when you get your results--FX! 

Hugs to one and all! :hugs: :dust: 

I'm procrastinating, so should get back to work. :comp:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm an early tester I'm afraid Pebs :blush: I figure the tests only cost about 20p each so why not :shrug: If I don't get a line by 11dpo (like this month) then I am pretty sure it is a no go. However, I know people get BFPs later than that (including myself :dohh:) but I think the majority happen by then :flower:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Test was bad news... which was particularly devastating since I was quite certain it was going to be good news! I mean, my temps have been up a little more, my boobs aren't sore. I figured if anything, the Clomid was increasing my progesterone a little. :cry:

She said my progesterone was 7.5 and they need it to be 10. It was the nurse that I do not like that called. The one that has misinformed me before. She actually said 'your progesterone being 7.5 tells me you did not ovulate.' I will dispute that! I think I DID ovulate, but that it was an immature follicle and immature egg which explains progesterone deficiency. I mean seriously ladies, look at my chart? Or my prior charts for that matter! I ALWAYS have a temp shift right around the time of my positive OPK, and then 11-12 days after the temp shift my temps fall off and AF comes. Even my OBGYN told me in January after seeing my charts that it looks like I ovulate. She was just concerned about my 11-12 day luteal phase. Now I know she had good reason to be concerned!

I know progesterone needs to be 10, so it is obvious I have a luteal phase defect. No progesterone supplements though. She said that was one of the worst things we could do right now as we are trying to figure out how my body responds to the Clomid. If I took a supplement, then my numbers will show normal and they will think the Clomid dose I used worked when maybe it did not. She also did say that I need to take a pregnancy test a week from today (if AF does not show on Thursday like she should). If I DO get a positive, I need to call them immediately so they can get me in and get me on progesterone. My levels are low enough that if I am pregnant, they will want me on it. She did say that I would only be 4 weeks at that point, so if I were to miscarry it would probably happen progesterone or not. I am not really sure that makes a lot of sense to me, other than Friday will already be TOO late because my progesterone will have already plummeted by then. 

I have read about doctors who supplement with progesterone at 2 dpo (as well as what you ladies have said) but I have also read of where they only start progesterone once a blood pregnancy test is confirmed. So I guess I just gotta trust?

Onto Clomid 100mg next month......


----------



## Elphabaa77

The past few cycles I am not sure if I ever really tested at all. I just waited for AF to show and figured if she didn't show up when expected I would test.

Given my progesterone situation, I think I am changing my opinion this month. I may even test tomorrow at 8 dpo. If I would by some miracle be pregnant, I want to know ASAP so I can get into my OBGYN and get progesterone supplementation. I don't want to get a positive when I have already seen my temps start to plummet and it is too late to save. 

Besides... I think I have the better part of 20 HPT sticks laying around at home. So I can burn through a few to be safe. For me, if I don't see even a hint of a positive at 10 dpo, I pretty much give up since AF will probably show the next morning. My temps dive for a day or two before she arrives.


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa .... I would start testing I wish they would have given me Prog. In Oct I think that is the reason I had a MC and my AF is weird and all over the place !!!
Ive been having the same issue W my stomach... Feel like I swallowed a bowling ball!!!! I've had heartburn and feel like I constantly have to burp..... It's extremely uncomfortable to feel like your Tummy is full to the brim ALL the time!! :nope: :nope:

FS took my blood Wed fro 7dpo and still I wait :shrug:

GL Everyone..... FX!!!!!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

That is crazy Sis! You should have your results by now! Mine was taken at 8:30 am and they called by 3 pm! I would be asking your doc what the hold up is! Was your blood work done in the office or did you have to go to and outside lab? Mine was right in my OBGYN's office. Maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## Sis4Us

It was done in the office but by a Lab Corp person so IDK.... It's was Before 12 on WED.:shrug:

Also I think they are closed on Fri. Soooo lucky me.... Like I said before I wasnt very impressed!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Sorry for the tummy trouble Sis. Do you think you have over done it on the acidic food trying to sway for a girl? 

Elpha, :hugs:. I'm sorry they were mean to you today. Would it help if I came there and kicked there @$ses for you? 

AFM, I'm still waiting to o. I've had loads of cm, but my temps haven't jumped up yet. I still have this full feeling in the ovaries like they are swollen.


----------



## pbl_ge

Tested with an unsurprising bfn this am. Not sure why I bother. :nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

Elpha are they going to up your dose of clomid then? There is a lady on another thread who was in a similar situation and as soon as they upped her dose to 150mg she got pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

pbl_ge said:


> Tested with an unsurprising bfn this am. Not sure why I bother. :nope:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl..... I fell ya my temps are dropping .... I fear AF is Approaching.... Had a terrible back ache yesterday and wanted to rip my hubbies throat out!!!! :haha:
:( I fear it will never happen ... Oh well I didn't have much hope for this month but it's still a let down none the less!!!

Its still early so dont give up hope at least UR temps are still Up!!!!!'

FX!!!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Temps are up because of progesterone.


----------



## Elphabaa77

PBL - I feel ya, I typically just do not even bother with the pregnancy tests because I hate the dang disappointment. Alas... I took one yesterday and it also was a BFN. Only took it because I keep worrying about the stupid progesterone problem. However, when I see the glaring negative it just turns into me being even more freaking depressed. So :hugs: to you!

Butterfly - They are upping me to 100mg next month and I imagine I will repeat the blood work 7 days after my positive OPK. The nurse did tell me that she has always had long cycles and the only time they were a normal 28 day cycle was the 2 cycles she took Clomid and they did the same protocol for her that they are doing for me. So I asked her if it worked, and she said yup! Of course, then after she had her baby her cycles went back to being long. So even if most of the time she is a fountain of misleading information, she at least redeemed a few points with me by sharing her optimistic personal story.

Sis - Sorry to hear you think AF is about to make an appearance. She is so unwelcome, yet she keeps showing up anyhow! :hugs: My temps are still hanging in there at 10 days past ovulation, which is unusual. Usually they are starting to decline by now. I don't believe I am pregnant though, I am just thinking maybe Clomid helped an itsy bitsy bit and maybe I can get 1 more day out of my luteal phase. That would at least be progress in the right direction! :thumbup: Keep your chin up even if the witch does show, and try not to kill the hubby! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Went to the Natural hormone Dr today.... Fasted for 14 hrs cuz they took forever to get my blood but I got A lot of info and will be starting Armour Thyroid Tom and Prog. CD 15 !! :thumbup:

Looking forward to feeling better and hopefully getting Balanced so I can get my :BFP:

GL Everyone I hope U All have a super week!!!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Hey Sis, glad to hear you got some answers! :thumbup:

Why are they starting you on progesterone on day 15? Are they guessing that you ovulate on day 14? (I haven't seen your chart, so just asking) If you start the progesterone before you ovulate, I think it makes your body 'think' you already ovulated and so you won't ovulate. I just thought it would be worth mentioning because day 15 seemed pretty early to start progesterone unless you know you ovulate before then. Some doctors just guess that is when you ovulate. Just like the nurse trying to tell me to come in on day 21 for my 7 dpo blood work. If I hadn't spoke up and said, hey, I don't ovulate that early why are we doing this? I would have had wasted blood work, because I could have told her I did not ovulate. 

Of course your cycle may be normal and you've already went over all that with the docs. I just hadn't seen your temp chart, so I was not sure what day you ovulate. Figured it was at least worth mentioning.


----------



## Elphabaa77

My little update... as you can see in my chart thumbnail below, my temps took a serious nose dive this morning. So if AF doesn't show later today, she will be here tomorrow. No extension of my luteal phase like I had hoped. Looks like I will be starting Clomid 100mg more than likely on Saturday.

On a positive note though, at least AF will be gone by the time we celebrate our 1st anniversary and take our trip to Chicago! :happydance: That dang witch seems to ruin all vacations including my honeymoon, so glad she won't be ruining my anniversary trip! (Now if she could just stay awake for my week long trip to Myrtle Beach in June... pregnancy please?) 

Probably won't be in my fertile window when we are in Chicago, but if Clomid 100mg works I should be in it starting Monday or Tuesday of the following week! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa77 said:


> Hey Sis, glad to hear you got some answers! :thumbup:
> 
> Why are they starting you on progesterone on day 15? Are they guessing that you ovulate on day 14? (I haven't seen your chart, so just asking) If you start the progesterone before you ovulate, I think it makes your body 'think' you already ovulated and so you won't ovulate. I just thought it would be worth mentioning because day 15 seemed pretty early to start progesterone unless you know you ovulate before then. Some doctors just guess that is when you ovulate. Just like the nurse trying to tell me to come in on day 21 for my 7 dpo blood work. If I hadn't spoke up and said, hey, I don't ovulate that early why are we doing this? I would have had wasted blood work, because I could have told her I did not ovulate.
> 
> Of course your cycle may be normal and you've already went over all that with the docs. I just hadn't seen your temp chart, so I was not sure what day you ovulate. Figured it was at least worth mentioning.

I actually O early usually CD 10 but last month it was CD 12(according to me)
CD 13 (according to FF) :shrug:
I'm going to get a call in a week to go over my bloodwork and I'll ask if I should wait till day after O or CD 15!!??!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis - You are a lucky one with an early O! :happydance: I am super jealous! You could almost have 2 cycles in the amount of time it takes me to get one! :dohh:


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: :rofl:
U know U R LTTTC when u actually want to get 2 :witch: :witch: in one month!!!

Well looks like we are ALL out this month and onto Another cycle... Except Sweet Mel I think she didn't O until last week so FX for her!!!

I see Suzy Q got a :BFP: what ever happened to Jax???

AFM still freaked that AF showed on CD24 after my O got pushed back 2-3 days .... Everyone keeps saying My bloodwork is normal but I just can't understand how a 24-25 day cycle is AOK!! :shrug:
I have had way more cramping today but Ive also had more flow so hopefully it's a good thing at least I'm getting some part of normal .... Not a Fun part but Some part!! :haha:

GL to everyone on your New Cycles!!!


----------



## SweetMel

I just ovulated three days ago so I'm in the tww. Sorry AF showed girls. :growlmad: if we could all hang out with each other our cycles would probably sync up. :haha: 

What kind of progesterone are you girls taking?


----------



## Butterfly67

Sis4Us said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> U know U R LTTTC when u actually want to get 2 :witch: :witch: in one month!!!

:rofl:



> Well looks like we are ALL out this month and onto Another cycle... Except Sweet Mel I think she didn't O until last week so FX for her!!!
> 
> I see Suzy Q got a :BFP: what ever happened to Jax???
> 
> AFM still freaked that AF showed on CD24 after my O got pushed back 2-3 days .... Everyone keeps saying My bloodwork is normal but I just can't understand how a 24-25 day cycle is AOK!! :shrug:
> I have had way more cramping today but Ive also had more flow so hopefully it's a good thing at least I'm getting some part of normal .... Not a Fun part but Some part!! :haha:
> 
> GL to everyone on your New Cycles!!!

yes we need Suzy to come back on so we can declare 2 BFPs on this thread :happydance:

Jax went on holiday for a week and hasn't come back on since so I can only assume the :witch: turned up :nope:

I also had a 24 day cycle this month :saywhat: - not overly happy about that, not that it really matters with the IVF etc coming up, but still not good I'm thinking :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

That's what I keep thinking that something has to be going on and I just keep getting my Numbers are good!!!! :shrug:

I guess drs just consider U a Number so why am I surprised!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis & Butterfly - Did your doctors do a 7 days past ovulation blood test to check your progesterone levels? How long are your luteal phases? (post-ovulation to AF) I was told progesterone needs to be at least 10 by 7 days past ovulation to not indicate a progesterone problem. 
Sis I think you said you O on day 10? If that really is the case, then it looks like you probably have normal progesterone levels. Some women just have early ovulation. :shrug: I have read in a lot of places that a normal cycle is anywhere between 21 and 35 days. So I am just thinking you ladies are the lucky ones! :haha: Well, at least when TTC. If you weren't TTC I would imagine AF showing up that often would be frustrating!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well it bothers me that it has changed slowly gotten shorter and shorter !!!

My last blood test was 7dpo and they just told me it was Normal no Explanation... That makes me mad I really think I need to find a different FS!! 
But since I started yesterday I need to go CD3 AGAIN Tom so guess ill look to change after those days .... I just don't want to start Clomid if it's not needed!! 

Elphabaa according to FF I ovulated CD13 so that would put my luteal phase only 12 days which is a Lil short!!!
I always got a +OPK on CD10 but my temp would never drop for 3 days which makes me wonder if I surged way early than O since my hormone levels are a Lil low maybe the OPK was reading it wrong??!!??!
After taking Vitex last month the + OPK was morning of O in my opinion if not the next day according to FF!!?!!!

I've been told that when U O early the eggs might not be mature enough and when Ur luteal Phase is short that interferes W implantation!!??!!?
Either way a short cycle seems to be an issue but nobody wants to tell me so:shrug:

DH goes to the Uroligist today so we will see maybe its ALL his fault :haha: JK!!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Hi all, thanks for asking about me! So far it seems all the coQ10 and Dhea I took (not to mention injectibles, IUI and donor sperm) are sticking. I'm just on pins and needles hoping this is a sticky bean but for now, declare me the 2nd BFP and keep at it ladies! We can do this!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations Suzy. That's so great. I'm really excited for you. I wish you a happy and healthy nine months. I love the new ticker.


----------



## Sis4Us

My Lil guys was born on Dec 5!!!! They are a ball to have around full of ideas and nonstop action I tell U!!!

Hope that Bean is a sticky one for Ya!!!!! FX

AFM DH is at the Uroligst as we speak we had a Freak cool front it just dropped 30' in 30mins!!!
I go for Another blood draw Tom or Fri!! CD3 AGAIN W Ultrasound!!

Waiting on the Fridge repair guy!!! :gun: :haha:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Well it bothers me that it has changed slowly gotten shorter and shorter !!!
> 
> My last blood test was 7dpo and they just told me it was Normal no Explanation... That makes me mad I really think I need to find a different FS!!
> But since I started yesterday I need to go CD3 AGAIN Tom so guess ill look to change after those days .... I just don't want to start Clomid if it's not needed!!
> 
> Elphabaa according to FF I ovulated CD13 so that would put my luteal phase only 12 days which is a Lil short!!!
> I always got a +OPK on CD10 but my temp would never drop for 3 days which makes me wonder if I surged way early than O since my hormone levels are a Lil low maybe the OPK was reading it wrong??!!??!
> After taking Vitex last month the + OPK was morning of O in my opinion if not the next day according to FF!!?!!!
> 
> I've been told that when U O early the eggs might not be mature enough and when Ur luteal Phase is short that interferes W implantation!!??!!?
> Either way a short cycle seems to be an issue but nobody wants to tell me so:shrug:
> 
> DH goes to the Uroligist today so we will see maybe its ALL his fault :haha: JK!!

Well I have not read a lot about follicular phase issues, but I am sure the info is out there. Maybe I should read up on it? It appears for me that even though it takes 25 days for me to ovulate, I am still producing small, immature eggs. So it really could go both ways. Longer is not necessarily better. However, the research is definitely out there about the luteal phase being too short. If yours is only 12 days, it could be okay, but it may not be. My luteal phase is almost always 12 days, but sometimes it is only 10 or 11. I had my 7 dpo bloodwork this cycle and my progesterone was only 7.5 and it should be at least 10. So I have a progesterone problem (aka luteal phase defect) which if I even were able to conceive, I would more than likely miscarry unless we 'fix' the progesterone problem. Clomid is supposed to help with that so we are upping my dose next month.

Have you had 7 dpo bloodwork done? (also known as CD21 test, but since I have a longer cycle I just call it 7 dpo test) If so, what was your number? If you haven't had it done, you may want to ask your FS about it! It can tell you a lot. If they won't do it, then I agree... time to find a new specialist!


----------



## Vikinglass

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum, just signed up after been googling for information for the last two weeks.
I'm 42 and we recently decided to "give it a go" this month - I bought a clearblue fertility monitor and took it from there, just realizing things are not that easy lol!
I ovulated on day 17, "felt pregnant" every day, on DPO 10 (this Tuesday) I saw a few drops of red blood when wiping and though wow IB, on DPO 11 (yesterday) I had a temp drop and in the evening tummy cramp and heavy red bleeding which has continued today, so, by reading lots of post it sounds like I'm now having my period :/


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa ... Yes I had it done last week they told me Mon it was NORMAL didn't give me any Numbers which I hate !!! I go back Tom for another CD3 test so I WILL get a copy!! 
I'm so sick of people saying I'm (NORMAL) just cuz of a Number when I went to the Thyroid Dr she said that my Numbers are minimal for my Age... Not all Drs look at everything just the number and that's why so many of us are Classified as UNEXPLAINED INFERTILITY!! :shrug:

If we didn't have sites like this A lot of women would still be in the DARK :nope:nope:

I'm not saying that I know for sure what's wrong W me besides the whole Crazy Factor:haha: 
I was just wondering if it was at all possible to get a +OPK that many days early:shrug:

Well the Uroligst gave us a few answers says DH beans are swollen which can kill off sperm count.... He says he needs to have a release everyday for a week the wait 2 days and go do a sperm count!! I think he just wants to get LOTS Of Free Nooky!! :wink:

We will see its girl time for me but of course NOT my fertile time ... We R on Track just slow rolling!!! :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Viking ... Yes sounds like the :witch: has showed!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Welcome Viking!

Sis- My OBGYN doesn't seem to give me a lot of numbers either. Well, her 'nurse' doesn't since it is her nurse I deal with mostly at this point. She did give me the progesterone number at least. 

If you feel like your current specialist isn't doing everything they can, you really should find a new one! I mean, after all... you are probably paying for most of this out of your own pocket! You deserve to know you are getting your money's worth, and your questions deserve to be answered!!! 

On a side note, slightly hilarious about your hubby's 'beans' being swollen and him needing a release every day for a week! My hubby would probably be in flipping heaven if a doctor told him that! He has a MUCH higher sex drive than I do. Honestly though, we can't have sex 2 days in a row very often. Or at least within 12 hours (like at night and the next morning) . He can't 'finish' if we have sex too frequently. It's a bummer.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ohhhhh i know my Hubby has a much higher Sex Drive Also.... That's why I truly wonder if the Dr even said those things!!! :haha:

As for the FS I'm going to go to my Blood draw Tom and see what they say then if I still feel uneasy I'll look elsewhere!!!
I think all my supplements and Armour thyroid are working CD3 and I still have a Lil flow Ive only been having one day of Lil flow and spotting .... I know it's sounds crazy to want to have flow but at least my cycle is normalizing on that part which has to be a good thing!!! ;)


----------



## SweetMel

Hi Viking :hi:

Sis, poor hubby and his swollen beans. 

AFM, I can't take this uncomfortable feeling. My back is killing me, I have cramps, and it is worse than when Af comes. I have felt like this for days. :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sweet... FX it's a good sign and not AF or anything else!!

AFM... Just got back from the FS and I'm so depressed :cry: they took like a 101 vials of blood and did my ultrasound which didnt go so Well!!
It looks like I might have some issues w my uterus wall and I have a Huge Cyst on my Left ovary... I was suppose to start Clomid Tom but they won't give it to me now because of the Cyst!!!
I'm so Frustrated and Upset!!! :nope:

Elphabaa .... Got a copy of my bloodwork Yea Normal my butt!!!
My Prog. Is 7 and my AMH is 1.2 Prolactin 11 :shrug:
Glad my Thyroid Dr is doing something she gave me a RX Mon so I have Prog. Capsules waiting for me to Ovulate!!! :thumbup:

I just really can't believe how stupid some Drs are .... If U research how to eliminate Cyst it says by Leveling out the hormones most of all Prog. Arggghhgg


----------



## Butterfly67

Sis in a way it is good that they have found this as now they can treat it and get you on track for getting your bfp :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Treat It???? 
They haven't done anything to Treat anything they keep telling me my numbers are good!!!
The only reason I know my Numbers aren't GOOD is from BNB and Google :shrug:

At least I have 1 Dr trying to help me .... Just makes me MAD that it's not the FS... The one that should be helping!!!
I will do all my testing because my Copay will cover it but Im not giving Her anything else until they prove they know what they are doing!!! :nope: :nope:

I think the Cyst Ruptured last night I came home and put a Heating pad on that side and last night got a few drops of water pink tissuie stuff when I wiped (tmi) 
Why It couldn't do it a day before so I could start Clomid IDK story of my life :thumbup:

Hope Everyone has a Great Weekend!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

So what are they going to do if they won't give you clomid because of the cyst - just wait for it to disappear on it's own?! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Sis4Us

That's what I'm saying .... What now?? I was so looking forward to this month being OUR Month!!! 
I wondering if I should just take a 1/2 dose of the Prog. Every other day until I O???
Trying to sway pink and I'm told Prog. Is the best way but mine is Low :(

I'm just so frustrated at this point !!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! Sorry Ive been AWOL. I have not been a very positive person lately, so I didnt want to bring the thread down. Im feeling much better now, though. :flower: I just started a new cycle. Lots of my academic friends have told me that the best time to have a baby is in January: you pretty much have to take the spring semester off, then its the summer, so you end up with about 8 months home with your little one. Anyway, this month would mean a January baby for me, so FX!!!

Sis, so sorry about the bad FS visit! Did you ask them specifically about the progesterone? It does seem like youd want to stop everything for a few weeks until the cyst is sorted out. Ive heard of people taking BC to shrink them. I hope that it resolves quickly! :hugs: 

The bit about swollen beans is HIGH-LAR-I-OUS!!! :rofl: 

Elphaba, sorry about AF. :hugs: Looks like were both CD2. Wanna race to O? :haha: Since youre on the higher dose of clomid, I hope it happens much sooner for you! Have you talked to your doc about your prog test, or just the harebrained nurse?

Viking, welcome! Did AF come? 

Sweetmel, how are you doing? Those sounded like good symptoms! You havent updated your journal! :saywhat: 

Hope everyones doing well. Its still only April, so we have LOTS of time in 2013 to make this thing happen!


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl.... Afraid to take the pill I know it will keep them under control that's why I use to take Depo to keep them away!!!
But when we TTC DS it took us exactly 6mos after BCP... I'm afraid I don't have 6mos :(

The FS isn't even the one that gave me the Prog. My Thyroid Dr did ... So I didn't say anything just took my crap and Ran :ignore:
I've asked people in Ingender what they think and I will Call my Thyroid Dr Mon and ask her too!!! :thumbup:

I'm just frustrated I will probably O in a week and really need everything sorted out!!
I have to go Mon for a Smear and she wants me to do the HSG but I'm afraid it will mess up my PH and I really don't want to take more antibiotics since I just took 2 cycles a few weeks ago :shrug:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## SweetMel

I know I haven't updated my journal. :blush: I've been busy. Today is OH birthday. He is the big 2 5. :haha: he acts like an old man though, always taking naps and such. :sleep: 

I'm still having symptoms but I don't feel quite as uncomfortable as I did. I do feel like something is swollen in my pelvis. OH asked me if I wanted some cranberry pills but I said no not yet. I don't think it's my urinary tract. Sometimes I'll have a mild or dull cramp on either side like twinges. I keep waking up with heartburn. I have for three days in a row. I'm also super hungry. I eat and two hours later I want to eat again. :wacko: since I start keeping track of my cycles really closely, they have been all completely different. They don't repeat at all. So I never know what they will be like.


----------



## Milty

Well I came in and said hi a couple months ago. Amazed that I had missed this thread since Jan. and then promptly took some time off.

So I guess :hi: hello again...I love this thread...and now have even more to catch up on. 

Sis I had two cyst last summer and my doc gave me high doses of Progestrone to shrink them. This a bit more than double what I take during my LP.


----------



## Sis4Us

Milty.... Thanks for the input and Hello Again!!!!
Yea she prescribed me 50mg twice daily after O but I was wondering if I can take just the 1 since my Prog. Is low anyway until :shrug:
I'm so inpatient so I'm not going to lie I took one yesterday and upped my Armour a 1/4 a grain this AM u can tell I did something my temp was almost Normal today :haha:

Just hope I didn't mess up my O really hoping all these hormones give me a boost this Month D day in 1wk or Should I say O day!!!! ;)

Twiggers.... GL W a new Cycle!!!!! FX

Sweet..... FX U get ur :bfp:


----------



## Milty

Well your Progestrone count is usually less than 1 before O anyway. When progestrone is present then your overies relax and dont grow folicles. So taking some now may mess up your O.


----------



## Sis4Us

When U took it for the cyst Did it mess W your Ovulation?? I've read that a lot of women take it to sway for Pink before O!!! A lot of women over do it and mess up there ovulation but if it's mild or your Prog. Is low already it seems to be OK!!

I have to go to the FS In the AM for my smear then I'll call my Thyroid Dr and ask... Trying to keep my temps in the 97s usually before O mine are in the 96s :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Having low P during your LP will not have an effect on your levels before O. It's a bit hard to explain but whether you have normally high or low levels of P during LP you will only have trace amounts before O. So that doesn't mean because your low during LP you can take more P for the gender swaying. Does that make sense?

How it helps with gender swaying is it causes you to not have as much EWCM or changes the alkaline environment. Since girl sperm can survive better in that environment then your more likely to have a girl. 

The tricky thing is to much P and I'm not talking a lot here will prevent O. So how can you tell? From what I hear just what your doing watching your temps for starters. Some say if you are getting EWCM add more...I've also heard don't use any until after the first day or two of EWCM then take em until it goes away. 

I'm sure a lot depends on you and how your body operates...


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Again for your help.... I barely had a blimp of P on CD3 and was only at a 7 CD21 .... My Thyroid Dr says its should at least be a 10 if not a 15 so iDK :shrug: 

We will see just really hoping that Cyst is gone or shrinking by US on Thur. FX!! I had a li
Spotting today so hopefully it's gone :thumbup:

Best Of Luck Everyone Hope U ALL Have a Super Week!!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sorry I have been AWOL myself lately! AF was a real witch this time around. Things were light on Thursday, but Friday and Saturday were MISERABLE! I normally have heavy flow and bad cramping anyhow, but this cycle was off the charts in comparison to previous ones. I did not even go to work Friday because of how bad things were 'starting out' that morning. So glad I didn't or I would have had issues for sure. At risk of TMI (so be warned!) my clots were so bad on Friday and Saturday that if I didn't know better, I may have thought my intestines were falling out! :wacko: I have read that Clomid can cause this. Figures it wouldn't actually work to make me ovulate earlier and stronger, but it would make AF miserable. :dohh: Then Sunday and today are really light. Like everything decided to fall out in 2 days time. :shrug: So strange!

Sis- DEFINITELY time to find a new specialist if they aren't concerned about your progesterone being at a 7 on your day 21 blood work! That is not normal and very few doctors would tell you it was! However, progesterone supplementation may not be the right answer. Could be a step in the right direction, but may not be the fix. If your eggs aren't getting mature/big enough you more than likely won't get pregnant anyhow and that would also lead to low progesterone. The focus probably needs to be on getting them more mature before ovulation, then worrying about progesterone supplementation after that. So get that cyst taken care of, then hopefully the Clomid will fix the issues! :thumbup: Clomid can help get that egg fully developed and by doing that 'should' fix the progesterone problem. If it doesn't, then the progesterone supplements will be a good call! At least this is my understanding. I was trying to decipher what the nurse was saying about my progesterone and why I didn't need a supplement yet. (my level was 7.5 and they definitely let me know that was a problem!) I found some really good sites about progesterone deficiency and what it can mean. I can look up one of the better websites again for you if you would like to read it? Basically there are 3 potential causes for the deficiency and the most common one seems to be immature eggs before ovulation.

You said you were concerned about that being the problem before with your short cycles, and it may very well be. Clomid may be able to help this! I agree though that taking progesterone before you have O'd can push back your ovulation, that is why doctors warn so closely about not taking progesterone until at least 2 days after ovulation. Just to be certain you did ovulate.

PBL- I would love to race you to O, but only if the Clomid works! If it doesn't work, you'll probably win! :haha: I haven't talked to my doc yet, but when I called Friday for my Clomid and Estradiol prescription I had a different nurse that day. She actually called me back a second time to tell me that my doctor wants to see me for an exam on the day I come in for my 7 dpo blood work. So I am a bit relieved to know I will be able to sit down with her directly, rather than going through her nurses. Not quite sure why she wants to do an exam, but I am guessing it's not uncommon. :shrug: My annual is due in June, but considering I had an exam in January and now this one... I am not really sure if I need the one in June. lol My hubby things he's so funny telling me 'oh you get to be felt up by the doctor again, huh?' like it's a pleasurable experience! :dohh:


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa .... Ask Hubby if he likes being felt Up by the Woowoo dr??!!? I'm sure he'll change his tune :haha: Sorry AF was such a B1t&#8364;h!!!

AFM went to the FS for my Hyst. She said my Uterus looks like it might have a few Fybroids but holds its shape Very Well.... But then she tells me I need to get the HSG because my uterus was still holding fluid and that can or cannot mean my tube is blocked!!!

I'm sooooooo Fn frustrated I just want to crawl in bed ... I don't really want to do that test especially when I should O this weekend I'm afraid it will mess up our chances!!
I'm really trying to sway pink and this month I O in a Female sign and before the Full Moon!!! I know I sound crazy and at this point I feel Crazy Too :nope:
What about my Cyst will the HSG cause issues W it ???

Sorry freakkin out a bit!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis- Did they tell you to have the HSG this week? You have to have it before day 10 of your cycle. They do that so it will not interfere with ovulation. However, if you potentially O on day 10, you would probably want to have the test done by day 8 would be my guess. 

Sounds to me they want to have you get the HSG to rule out Hydrosalpinx in your tubes if she mentioned fluid in your uterus. I have another TTC friend who just found out (after already having PCOS) that she has a Hydrosalpinx that needs to be dealt with. The fluid that can drain from one can cause for a hostile environment for any baby that could implant. A lot of times, it won't allow for one to implant at all. NOT SAYING THIS TO FREAK YOU OUT! Just sharing what fluid in your uterus 'could' mean, but by no means does it mean that. The HSG would just help rule it out. If you don't have it done this week, it would have to be put off until your next cycle so it will always have to be done pretty close to O time. If you can get in and get it done ASAP, like tomorrow or Wednesday... you should be fine for plenty of :sex: this weekend! They prefer the test be done between days 7 and 10, but I had mine done on day 5 since the doctor doing mine was only in town 1 day a week.

HSG shouldn't harm your cyst. All they do is inject a dye in your uterus that is supposed to work through both fallopian tubes and spill out into your body cavity where it will be absorbed. (it's harmelss) It may spill out over your ovary, but really shouldn't harm the cyst in any way whatsoever. 

If you do have it done... take 400-600mg of ibuprofen 45 minutes before the HSG. You will be thankful you did! You can take tylenol too if you are worried about the ibuprofen suppressing ovulation, but the ibuprofen works so much better! :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I've been reading they Hurt pretty bad especially if there is Any blockage!!
I'm just afraid it will throw my PH off and sway Blue!!!
I've read a lot of women get there BFP and Prob 80% have boys me being a Boy maker since I'm Hypo anyway.... Guess I'm really afraid that all the work we've done over the past few months to sway Pink will Fly out the window or shall I say Flushed Down the potty :haha:

Also the fluid that was in there she put in there so it wasn't there from me nor would I just put some there for the fun of it!!! 
I'm just thinking my tubes are good because of the MC I had in Oct.
If it was an ectopic wouldn't I have needed surgery or meds to dissolve it???
I was very Ill when I MC thought I had food poisoning but I didn't have pain on one side or anything and everything passed naturally :shrug:

Any advice would help should I just do it or pass till next month if I don't get my BFP this month???


----------



## Elphabaa77

Well, since you had a miscarriage that would indicate to me that you have at least one good tube, but I am not a doctor.

I don't know much about gender prediction. I just follow the Chinese birth calendar for as close of a prediction as I am gonna get! I have used it to predict numerous babies of family and friends and it has barely been wrong. I know some say different things, but I use the one at webwomb.com and it has only been wrong once or twice. So weird because I wouldn't expect that kind of accuracy.

You gotta do what you are comfortable with. I don't know enough about gender prediction methods to give a knowledgable opinion. If you think you're good and really want to give TTC your all this month, then put the HSG off til next cycle. A lot of places won't even schedule an HSG unless you call to schedule on day 1 of your cycle. My outpatient clinic wouldn't.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thank U for the Well Wishes ... They already have me set up for Tom Afternoon so FX for me!!!! I'm think my right is ok and my left is Prob. Fubared considering it always has Cyst on it :shrug: We will see what happens happens!!!

Chinese was wrong w both my boys ... DS2 was born in a YR that was almost ALL GIRL Except for a few days !!!! :haha:
I've been doing A lot of research on the moon signs went back and figured both of them.. They where both conceived on Male Moon Signs...I should O during Virgo Phase which is a female sign so hopefully this will be OUR Answer 
Also my hubby is Irish and I want to name her Wren which is Holiday "the day of the Wren" Dec26th .... I know I'm crazy but I dream of HER Everyday!!!

Hope U O soon this month and get some good BD in!!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Fingers crossed for you Sis! I wouldn't worry that your history of cysts has messed up your left tube. From my understanding, cysts don't typically effect your tubes. It's stuff like endometriosis, STD's, PID, and prior surgeries that can cause blockages. So hopefully, this test will have been a big ole waste of time! UNLESS it helps get the 'dust blown out' so to speak and it only helps you get your BFP this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Back from my HSG.... Just As I thought EVERYTHING Is Good... :thumbup:
So frustrated feel like I did ALL that for nothing what a waste of Time, money and Pain!!
I could inflict pain on myself at my house if I Really wanted :haha:

Hope everyone is doing Well this week!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! Just got back in town, and I'm trying to catch up. :dohh: Sis, glad the HSG was good. I have to say that if you've got cysts, polyps, and possible thyroid/progesterone problems, if I were in your shoes I'd be putting TTC on hold for a month or two while getting all that sorted out. :shrug: You gotta follow your own heart and all that, but it seems to me that you'd have much better luck if you strictly followed docs' orders to address all the issues preventing TTC. 

:hi: to everyone else! I'll catch up soon. :hugs: 

Nothing doing with me at the moment--CD5, so 10 days until O. :coffee:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I had DRs orders :haha: 
Going for another Ultrasound Thur :shrug: guess we will see if I got any Follies
:thumbup:

Best of Luck to Everyone On a NEW CYCLE!!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

I'm glad your test turned out to be good Sis. :thumbup:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Glad your HSG turned out okay Sis! I understand feeling like it was a waste of time and money, but at least there is proof now that nothing is wrong with your tubes. Expensive to just gain a bit of reassurance, but at least it was clear results! Some women go in, endure the pain, pay all that money, and find out they have to spend more money because their tubes are blocked. I think it's one of those 'damned if you do, damned if you don't' situations. :shrug: Then you got me... the doctor is pretty certain my left tube is clear, BUT he cannot be sure from my test. I guess if he is wrong, at least I have one tube? I may have to repeat the test in a couple of months if I don't get pregnant! DOUBLE OUCH! $1,000 out of pocket for the test and none of it counts towards my insurance deductible! :dohh: Do not want to repeat that!


----------



## Sis4Us

I know That's right..... Feel like I'm a ATM Lately!!!! $400 for this Test and ???$$$ for another and $25 Copay 3 times a Week Geez!!!!

AFM.... CD10 Tom and A Ultrasound at the FS ..... FX we See something Anything!!!! :thumbup:
I'm actually feeling really good about Everything this Cycle of Course that will All change in a Week or so :haha:

GL Everyone hope Everyone is Having a Great Week!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Back from The FS... My Cyst is Down from 38 to 18 and Check it out a Follicle at 15 on the same Ovary :thumbup:
At first I thought I had 2 Cyst because they r about the same Sz but she said Nope I'm prob just one of those that get Cyst that don't bother much!!!!

She thinks I should O on Sat ....FF says Sun but lie I said last month I think I O'd the day before !!!!!! 
We will see FX for this Weekend...looks like the P did me good hopefully my Lil Wren will find her Lil Nest !!!!! ;)

Who will be next to O.... It's not Fair for me to race since I'm always Ahead of the game even if I don't want to be :haha:
PBL.... Elphabaa ??????

Sweet ..... How are U haven't heard from u in a few I hope U r still in the 2WW ..... FX for U a :bfp:!!!!

Lots of :dust: to ALL!!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Too early to tell when I will O. Should definitely happen by May 6th or 7th... BUT I am HOPING it will happen somewhere between April 26th and 28th... heck even earlier is okay! Today I am on CD8 and the say if Clomid is going to work, it will work 5-10 days after the last pill. So that would be anywhere from the 24th to the 29th. I feel like I could honestly be taking bets on when my ovulation day will occur. :haha:

Of course, if Clomid fails me again... I have almost 3 weeks. :dohh: So I am willing to bet that SOMEBODY in this group (besides you Sis) will O before me! ](*,)


----------



## Milty

I usually O pretty early but Vit B and Pregnitude have really helped with that.


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa I hope U O earlier this month w the Clomid !!!!!! FX

I know I'm no Fun to race all the women in my family have been told w are ovulators but that's why we develope Cyst and have to have Ovaries or Hysterectomys :nope:

Damned if U Do Damned if U Don't!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Sis that is good news that the cyst has gone down :thumbup: Fingers crossed you are all set for pink still this cycle :flower:

Elpha that must be difficult to not know when you are going to O :dohh::hugs:

Milty, I have been taking vit B for a few months now and I am starting to have some O days which are further on from cd11 so maybe that is why. I should have O'd today, going for a one shot wonder this month :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

One Shot Wonder????

GL.... :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sis4Us said:


> One Shot Wonder????
> 
> GL.... :dust:

Yep, one BD, cd 12 :thumbup:

Thanks, it'll be a bloody miracle lol with my old eggs and his dodgy :spermy: :dohh:


----------



## Milty

Ohh this is exciting!!!

I love it when your in BF :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Butterfly!!!
Stranger things have Happened!!! Use a Soft Cup After or an Inversion Table keep the goodies in there Awhile :haha:
Why only 1 BD Butterfly is DH leaving or what??


----------



## Butterfly67

Sis4Us said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Butterfly!!!
> Stranger things have Happened!!! Use a Soft Cup After or an Inversion Table keep the goodies in there Awhile :haha:
> Why only 1 BD Butterfly is DH leaving or what??

I did use a soft cup so maybe I get extra points for that :thumbup:
He is my ex so we just hook up when necessary and I just had time to drive there and back for a quick :sex: (3 hour round trip)


----------



## Sis4Us

Lol.... At least U R getting something out of An X!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Yeah for soft cups!!!


----------



## SweetMel

BF, why didn't I think of that. :haha: That's genius.


----------



## Milty

Ah looks like I should have started temping earlier. I think I got my O date wrong because I'm spotting. Boo!

See your not they only early one


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry The :witch: showed Milty!!!! 

AFM still waiting for a +OPK I have lines but no smiley I'm starting to think I messed up my timming or the FS was wrong :shrug: 
Guess I'll test Again Tonite and Tom!!! FX


----------



## Milty

You could have a short surge

AFM AF isn't here yet I'm just spitting so it will probably be tomorrow ...but the neat thing is this next cycle my Pregnitude will be in full force!! Yeah!!


----------



## SweetMel

AF arrived today.


----------



## Milty

:hugs: sorry

AFM I'm not really spitting I'm actually spotting....spelling :dohh:


----------



## Elphabaa77

SweetMel- stupid AF :hugs:

Milty- I have been taking Pregnitude since last July! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Yea I remember you responded to my "Pregnitude Anyone" thread.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok I'm starting to freak out Ladies!!!
Does anyone know how long a 15mm follicle will take to mature I had one on my left side Thur but still haven't gotten a +OPK??? :shrug:

Sweet.... Sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well mature follies will be around 20mm...I've had them up to 23mm


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok I just got a Flashing Smiley on the Advanced Clear Blue.... Not sure when I'll get a peak!!!! This whole flashy thing is confusing me!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Better get to bd ing just in case, Sis.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Ok I just got a Flashing Smiley on the Advanced Clear Blue.... Not sure when I'll get a peak!!!! This whole flashy thing is confusing me!!!

I agree with SweetMel - better get to the :sex:! If you haven't already! I had NO luck with those advanced digitals from Clearblue. I had a flashing smiley face for 4 days in a row, when you were only supposed to have one for 2 days. I never did see a solid face. It was a good thing I was still using my cheapy Wondfo OPK strips with the digi. I O'd in the midst of all of the flashy smileys and I had the temp spike to prove it! 

I am not sure what levels you need for it to trigger a solid smiley face but whatever those levels were... they happened within a 12-24 hour window where I hadn't checked another digi. I have actually read on other forums about numerous women having more than 2 days of flashing smiley faces and never a solid one. I know I am not going to bother wasting the money on them again, it is obvious they don't want to work for me. 

Hopefully you will have better luck with them and maybe you even got your solid smiley this morning! I am just saying don't rely completely on that test to tell you when it's time or you may find you missed your chance.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis- Your chart is already showing a noticeable increase in your temps. Of course, one has an open dot... so I am not sure if that means you did not temp at your normal time. I hope you got plenty of :sex: in just in case!


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa ... Funny thing i searched last nite and found a ton of women say the same thing .... Including your post on another site :haha:
Believe me I want to slap the smile of that Flasheys face!!!! :gun:
I noticed my temps too but they have been so different since I started my Thyroid meds very minimal... I'm sure that's a good thing but IDK!!
I did test w my reg Digital last nite still a O so idk I'm so frustrated but trying not to get stressed out about it (trying) :haha:

Just afraid my timming was totally off on Wed and Thur since I still haven't gotten a + OPK 4 days later!:shrug:
I'm confused too cuz the FS said my follicle was 15Mm Thur it should be mature by now!!

Amazingly enough I think DH is actually getting tired of BDing :rofl: 

Happy Monday Everyone Love U guys :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry about AF, SweetMel. She's such a biatch!!! :grr: :grr: :grr:

Sis, hope you catch the egg!

Elphaba, I really hope this is a nice, early O coming for you! :happydance: The race is on! Although I've been sick, which for me has sometimes delayed O, so you may well win. 

Milty, looking good! :thumbup: When is testing day? 

Hope everyone's doing well. I'm at home with a nasty cold. :(


----------



## Elphabaa77

haha Sis - You must have been on CountdownToPregnancy.com because that was the only place I put something up besides BnB. I used to use that site a lot when I felt the need to track my BBT on multiple sites. I was quite the obsessed woman in the beginning... not that I am not now, but I have definitely lightened up! I was doing an internet search on the Clearblue Advanced Digi's and noticed a thread on that site, so I figured I would see what these ladies were thinking. 

Hopefully you didn't miss O! Fingers crossed!

PBL - It ain't over til the fat lady sings! :grr: See you at the finish line! :haha: (or maybe you will already be there waiting!) :winkwink: Hope your cold feels better! Maybe you should be using stuff like Mucinex instead of just decongestants! If decongestants help to dry up colds... who knows what else they are drying up! ](*,)


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes a lot of ladies take psuedophedrine to dry up EWCM to change it to creamy .... I'm not sure about the mucinex!!!:shrug:

Hope u Feel better real soon PBl :hugs:

Elphabaa ... Not sure of the site just LOL when I saw ur Screen name!! :thumbup:
All I know is that Flashey Smiley is on my Sh1+ list :gun: :gun:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Right? After seeing that Flashy Smiley face for 4 days in a row... I was DONE with those tests! I have 1 test left from last cycle, and I may use it when my Wondfo cheapies get pretty dark... just to see what it has to say! However, I am definitely NOT investing any more money into them!

Honestly, when I was first starting out with TTC and using OPKs, I had bought the Answer dip strips and some regular cartridge style OPKs. Those were either ClearBlue or First Response, can't quite remember. Anyhow, the cartridge style ones sucked! I hated them. The Answer strips worked really well though. Those cartridges have such skinny lines sometimes it is hard to tell if it is positive or still negative. Not a fan! I am sticking with the dip strips from here on out. I still have a ton of the pregnancy strips left from the last time I ordered Wondfo strips, and now I have 20 more from the current order! By the time I do get pregnant, I could probably take a test every day for the whole first trimester at this rate! :haha: (I always order the 50 OPKs + 20 HPTs package for $19.99, just seems like the best value... but barely ever using the HPTs at this point!)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well hopefully u will get to use them Real soon !!!

AFM.... I so want to :gun: that stupid Flashey Smile!!! I'm wondering if I surged but it was mild and didn't pick it up and now it's in decline!! :shrug:
I called the FS to ask if I might have missed it or didn't O she said it can take until CD17 so we will see!!!! FX

Elphabaa .... Did u look at the lines when u took the sticks out ???? I always Do.... And today the 1st line is very faint.... Yesterday and Day before it was Darker!!!!! :nope: :nope:
I'm about to break down and spend more $$$$$$$ on the ReG Digital!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Milty

Pbl : I've tested already a few times mostly BFN

My most recent...well we will see in a few days.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok Day 3 of that SOB SMILEY!!!!!! :gun:
I did get a Dip this AM so I was assuming I would have a solid this AM.... No such luck!! 

Guess I'm going to spend more $$$$$ on my Reg. digitals!!! U would think for $60 that they would work better !!! :nope:
I'll have my Baby Neice today so I'm not sure we will get any :sex: But I made sure we got a double dose yesterday!!

DH is actually asking for a Break :haha:


----------



## Milty

Poor man :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

He's the One that's been Asking for it ...... Now he's tired !!!!! Well Now u know how I feel:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Ok Day 3 of that SOB SMILEY!!!!!! :gun:
> I did get a Dip this AM so I was assuming I would have a solid this AM.... No such luck!!
> 
> Guess I'm going to spend more $$$$$ on my Reg. digitals!!! U would think for $60 that they would work better !!! :nope:
> I'll have my Baby Neice today so I'm not sure we will get any :sex: But I made sure we got a double dose yesterday!!
> 
> DH is actually asking for a Break :haha:

Sis - I did look at the sticks when I took them out of the digi test. Mine also looked darker on the first flashy smiley day, but then got lighter after that. I wasn't reading much into them.

I highly recommend buying some of the cheapies. They aren't as fancy as the digital, but I have found they seem to be a lot less confusing!!! Also, much friendlier on the wallet! Last August, I bought the Wondfo 50 OPK and 20 HPT pack for $19.99 on Amazon.com and it lasted me until now so I bought another batch. Now I am probably good through the end of the year. Of course, now that the OBGYN says I need to start testing on Day 12 and Clomid hasn't been working, so I don't ovulate until day 27-28.......... well, I may blow through this pack in just 2 months! I am testing twice a day so I don't miss it. No way I could afford to keep using those digi tests with how long I am supposed to be testing.


----------



## Sis4Us

I feel Ya ..... I usually start testing CD7 but usually O CD10-12 so its not so Bad... I'm at 7 days of testing 2X a day now so it's getting outta hand!! 
Thanks for the help the girl on the other thread was telling me not to test in the afternoon cuz U can get a False Positive.... Would be NICE to get a + :dohh:

Sometimes I think people W/out Hormone issues shouldn't try to consult Us W issues.... I did break down and get Reg. Digital and got a O :shrug:

Mine too have been getting lighter that's why I think it didn't pick up my peak but picked up my decline... Guess We will see if that Stupid Smile is there in the AM!!! :haha:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> I feel Ya ..... I usually start testing CD7 but usually O CD10-12 so its not so Bad... I'm at 7 days of testing 2X a day now so it's getting outta hand!!
> Thanks for the help the girl on the other thread was telling me not to test in the afternoon cuz U can get a False Positive.... Would be NICE to get a + :dohh:
> 
> Sometimes I think people W/out Hormone issues shouldn't try to consult Us W issues.... I did break down and get Reg. Digital and got a O :shrug:
> 
> Mine too have been getting lighter that's why I think it didn't pick up my peak but picked up my decline... Guess We will see if that Stupid Smile is there in the AM!!! :haha:

Weird that somebody would tell you not to test in the afternoon because you may get a false positive. I have always been told there are no false positives (unless you have PCOS, but that is another story) on pregnancy tests or OPKs. Also, most sources say the best time to take an OPK is in the early afternoon, unlike Pregnancy tests which state first morning urine is best. I have never heard that testing in the afternoon is bad. I just hate doing it because I drink so much more water through the day and my pee is practically clear from all of the water! So there is just nothing to it... so if anything, I am getting false negatives! Definitely not false positives! So I test mostly first thing in the morning, but now that I am on Clomid I will also test when I get home from work around 6-7 pm.

As for thinking you missed O... your temps really don't look like you did. There hasn't been a sustained temp shift to higher temps. Maybe your thyroid meds are helping to get things balanced out to normal. Sometimes things have to get worse before they get better, especially with hormones!


----------



## Sis4Us

It does say to test W FMU on the directions for a those Advanced.... Not sure why Cuz I've always been told your Hormones are high in the AM and U might get a False Positive!!!
Guess they want U to get that SOB Smiley Face!!! :gun:
They are deffinetly not Made for Ladies W Hormone issues!!! :nope:

Well I'm thinking Ill O on Thur CD17 (if I O) .... I've never Od that late EVER but it's a "PINK FULL MOON" so maybe that's a good sign!! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Day 4 of that Flashey Smiley :gun: :gun:
I soooooo want to clean its Clock !!!!!!

Happy HUMP Day Ladies!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Sis4Us said:


> Day 4 of that Flashey Smiley :gun: :gun:
> I soooooo want to clean its Clock !!!!!!
> 
> Happy HUMP Day Ladies!!!!!

Damn that flashing smiley! I've never used those as the cheapie test strips always worked fine for me as long as I used them about 4 times a day once O was near :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

I've only used the cheap ones, and they seem great. I use FMU only, because I drink a lot of liquids and never go more than 2 hours without peeing. It works for me, and couldn't be much cheaper! :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Sis, get humping then! :winkwink:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Agree with PBL. I use the cheapies and typically only rely on the first morning urine tests. Now that I am Clomid, I am taking the OPKs twice a day just to be safe (and because they are so cheap)... but my best results always come in the morning. BUT I do know that many sites about OPKs recommend using them in the early afternoon for best results. But I did notice when I had the Clearblue Advanced Digi's that they said first morning urine as well.

The logic behind testing in the early afternoon is 'supposedly' most women only start their LH surge in the morning... so it would still be negative, but by early afternoon it could be positive and give you enough heads up to get to :sex: that night.

I completely question this logic, because women are conceiving babies all over the world in very different time zones. What's afternoon here is middle of the night somewhere else. Not to mention all women's bodies are different... so why assume my surge is going to happen at the same time as every other woman? I mean, I don't even have cycles like every other woman! So I go with first morning urine, because that is the most concentrated and I haven't been chugging water for the 8 hours before the test! That is ALL the logic I need! :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Jax.... We've been :sex: for a week straight!!!! At this point we r so sick of BDing that I've even TBM twice!!!! :haha:

I'm really Afraid that I'm not going to O this month :cry: Hopefully I'm Super wrong!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

I posted these in my journal, but I am never sure when somebody is going to read it. So I hope you ladies don't mind me posting these to get an opinion from you. I will post in a spoiler in case you don't really care to see.

I have been worried I am not going to ovulate early on Clomid yet again, but my OPKs seem like maybe they are getting darker. I am not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me, or if I am really seeing it. So I thought I would see what you ladies think. I know this morning is not a full positive, but I am thinking it is fading in? Maybe I would get a positive tonight or tomorrow?


Spoiler
What a negative looks like for me (taken last September)

Monday & Tuesday's tests (taken this morning, so they have dried)

Tuesday night's test (also taken this morning, so it's dry)

This morning's test (taken between 5-10 minutes after test performed)

AND an image of what a positive OPK looks like for me. Taken last August approximately 36 hours before my temp spike confirmed ovulation. (My test lines never get as dark or darker than the control line. This is what positive looks like for me.


Are my eyes just playing tricks on me? Today is Day 14. They say if the Clomid is going to work, it will happen between 5-10 days after last pill. So I have until Monday before I call it another bust. Do you guys see it getting darker? Or am I just crazy?


----------



## Jax41

Sis4Us said:


> Jax.... We've been :sex: for a week straight!!!! At this point we r so sick of BDing that I've even TBM twice!!!! :haha:
> 
> I'm really Afraid that I'm not going to O this month :cry: Hopefully I'm Super wrong!!!

:haha::haha: I know that feeling :winkwink:

Sis, absolutely everything Xed that you will O and catch that lil eggy :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

Elpha, I'd say they're getting darker :thumbup: you need to get DTD again :dohh: I know some ladies do O earlier on Clomid but for me personally I never have done, still bang on Q in the middle of my cycle so if the lines are telling you go then go!! :happydance:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Thanks Jax! Last month's Clomid cycle was a bust. I was only on 50mg and it did not make me ovulate earlier. I ovulated on day 26, which is pretty much my norm... followed by an 11-12 day luteal phase. My progesterone test confirmed what my OBGYN suspected, I have a progesterone deficiency. Level was 7.5. Nurse tried to say I didn't ovulate at all... but she was wrong. 7.5 is still higher than annovulatory numbers, just more of a sign of a weak/immature egg.

So I am really hoping these OPKs are indicating that I may O by the weekend! We should have plenty of time for :sex: if the hubby can keep up! (he has trouble 'finishing' if we go back to back days... not all of the time, but sometimes.)


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa.... I would say they are getting Darker and it's seems the ones in the Afternoon are easier to Read!!! :thumbup:
At this rate maybe U will O b4 me this month :haha:

Still holding out hope FF is starting to shape up!!!! FX


----------



## Butterfly67

Yep those tests are def getting darker Elpha :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

It's getting darker...you need to BD


BF I love the new ticker!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Hi Y'll. 

AF was quick and light this time. I read that women that are hypothyroid have heavier periods. Well, maybe I have improved my thyroid function and that is why they are getting lighter. :shrug: My nails have continued to change. I am getting the pale moons at the cuticles now. The white spots are gone except for one on the nail of my left ring finger. I still have some pitting, but it is not bad. 

I had a 29 day cycle this last time. I ovulated a few days earlier than normal, and it seemed like we dtd at the right time. Hubby says we are going to dtd every day until well after o. I don't know if we are really going to be able to do that with his schedule and my schedule. :haha:

I have read a few fertility books lately and both of them recommended reducing the amount of toxins women use to clean their homes. So I have put away the store bought cleaners and made a few to replace them. I like them and I may never go back. I hate the smell of windex, and now that I know I don't have to use it, I'm so glad.


----------



## Elphabaa77

SweetMel - That sounds promising that you may have gotten the thyroid problem under control! :happydance:

Update for me... my OPK this morning is back to glaring negative. :cry: Stupid body! I am feeling a little pinching and twinges on my right ovary again this morning, but who knows. :shrug:

Spoiler


----------



## pbl_ge

Another round of bad news here, it seems. 

Milty, sorry for AF - :hugs: Seems like you had a faint + at some point?

Elphaba, sorry the OPKs are misbehaving. Last month's was a little like that for me. I had a few middling dark days--even wrote the folks at FF to request that they devise a method for reporting that in their system. But I did eventually get the SUPER dark day. Hope yours is coming soon!

Sweet, sorry you got AF, too. :hugs: I guess it sounds like some positive things have happened. Where are you getting the info about natural cleaners? We've switched to the less toxic, earth-friendly brands, but I'm not really sure how much better those are. Sounds like OH is taking this month seriously--good luck!!! :dust:

Sis, I think I spy a fake O. :nope: Better keep DTD, just in case! What does TBM mean? Google says it's a Tunnel Boring Machine (just saw one in Seattle!), but that sounds wrong.

Jax, I hope you're doing lots of TTC-verboten activities. Sushi, hot tubs, copious quantities of alcohol, perhaps even eating ibuprofen like candy. :hugs: 

I'm anticipating a delayed O this month because of the nasty plague I caught. Would normally expect it tomorrow, but who knows what will happen? :shrug: We haven't quite been healthy enough to start SMEP (OH got a less severe version, too), so this may be a good thing. :blush: 

Hope you're all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl ..... Hope u feel better REAL soon :hugs: don't worry I think we are ALL pushing our O back :shrug:
TBM(turkey Baster method) although I just use a Med. Syringe :haha:

Elphabaa ..... Keep testing when I would use the line ones it always did that to me .... I've heard Clomid can make it hard to test too... Not sure if that's true or not! :shrug:

Sweet..... Sounds like some Positive changes so FX this is your month!!!

Milty.... Onward and Upward a New Cycle a New Chance!!!!

Jax and BF..... Best of Luck to U !!!!!! FX for Everyone!!!
:dust:

AFM..... Still that SOB Flashing Smiley this AM but my Temp Spiked so IDK what's going on... Maybe my Surge is so Low it's not detecting it!!! :shrug:
I just need to start taking my P and don't want to do it until I actually O .... Does my temp spike mean I already Ovulated or will Ovulate Today??
Maybe I'm just getting the Funk :( 
I was extremely tired yesterday and felt pressure in the whoowhoo area :shrug:
Hope everyone has better luck than me this week!! 
GL.....Ladies!!!!

Even tried calling Clearblue Easy to get answers .... 5 days of this SOB smiley can't be right!!!
Well she tells me.......
1) I didn't ovulate this month
2) My levels where to low to Detect
3) I'm having a long cycle keep testing
Thank U Captain obvious!!!!!! :dohh:

I just need to know when to start my Progesterone !!!!??????
Kinda throwing in the towel at this point :(


----------



## SweetMel

I hope everybody gets over the yucky nasties. Go away sickness. 

I'm no where near ready to ovulate and I've been enjoying this time where there is no cramps. Last cycle was so full of mid cycle cramping that it got tiring real quick. I'm not looking forward to that again. 

So far the only things I have made are an all purpose cleaner that I've been using on everything, a glass cleaner, a wood polished, and floor cleaner. Soon I am going to make my own laundry detergent, dish washer detergent, and hand sanitizer. If those go well, I may make my own deodorant. :haha: I find it all on YouTube.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well Day 6 .... Yes Day6 of the Flashing Smiley!!!!! :gun:

IDK what to do or Belive Anymore :nope: :nope:

Happy Freaky Friday!!!!!


----------



## Solstyce

Sis4Us said:


> Well Day 6 .... Yes Day6 of the Flashing Smiley!!!!! :gun:
> 
> IDK what to do or Belive Anymore :nope: :nope:
> 
> Happy Freaky Friday!!!!!

I've had 3 days of the flashing smiley now. Hoping for the solid smiley. I had 2 days of EWCM but none today.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope u get a Solid.... I'm thinking I Od and it didn't detect it or something this is just crazy!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis- Last cycle that happened to me... I had 3 days of flashing smileys and the day my temp spiked confirming ovulation was day 4 of flashing smileys! I only tested once a day because the tests cost so much... so I may have missed the peak. At least with the cheapies I see a fade in and know to keep testing. 

You did have a significant temp rise yesterday, but today it dropped down again a little... so I would say wait to see what tomorrow holds and if your temp is up again, there is probably a good chance you did O. You need to have 3 days of solid temp elevation to really confirm that you did O. Sometimes though, I have fall back temps in my Luteal Phase and a lot of times they can happen at 2 dpo. So unfortunately only time will tell for sure. I would hold off for another 2 days before taking the progesterone just to make sure your temps have stayed up enough to indicate you ovulated since the OPKs aren't helping you much. I am not a doctor by any means, but I have been told by my doctors that some women don't even start their progesterone supplementation until their missed period. You want to start it as soon as you know for sure you are pregnant... but at this point, if you wait a couple more days to be sure, it should not hurt anything. That's how my OBGYN explained it to me.

Good luck!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Elphabaa ..... I did go buy a cheapie this Am and a Cheap HPt!!!
The OPK was so light u can barely make out a Line and the HPT was :bfn: of course .... I was going to wait a few and start the P even though my Dr said CD18 !!!
Thanks Again!!!!!!

Just called the FS going in for US..... Will Update!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Why Oh WHY Did I think the FS would Help Me....:nope: :nope:
Got An Us and Blood Draw... No telling how long it will take to get my Bloodwork back!!
All they said was it looks like I have a Hymerattic (spelling???) cyst... In other words my Cyst bled into my Ovary!!!

In further news She has no clue If I ovulated or If I will Ovulate .... Just Told me To start over next Cycle if I get it!!! :shrug:
Told me to call if Do or Don't get a Cycle!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well here goes Day 7 of That Darn Smiley!!!!! :nope:
My temp stayed the same this AM but didn't increase??? :shrug:
Not sure what to do.... What to do??!!!??!!!

*****Stalkers Welcome******
Did I O will I O.... Should I start my P????????


----------



## Solstyce

Day 4 of the flashing smiley here. I'm thinking I'm not ready to release an egg yet? CP is still SHOW, but CM is now sticky. Only had EWCM for 2 days.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea Solstyce..... I'm thinking it not detecting everyone's surge especially the ones on Supplements!!!
Are u taking Vitex???? I think the ones taking Vitex are having the hardest time w these test!!!!!
GL


----------



## Milty

Sis I think your struggling to O but the cyst is causing problems. I would give it a few days temping. If you don't see a rise I would start the P. You need to get rid of that cyst. I would then take the P until O comes or 14 days. That is going to shrink your cyst and hopefully allow you to O next month.

Pbl yes I did get a positive the day before AF. It wasn't really that faint but it didn't show until the 15 min mark. So I don't know :shrug:. I'm a very LTTTCer and only recently discovered on my own part of my problem. As far as the docs are concerned I'm still unexplained. Anyway since I discovered this I have gotten pg several times but they don't get very far at all :nope: So now I'm trying to find my next problem.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Milty..... The Cyst isn't there per say it bled into my ovary so now it's Deminished , not in a good way!!! :nope:

I really think I Od last week but no test picked it Up!!!

Soltyce.... Have u looked at the sticks when u remove them??!!
Last weekend I had 2 dark lines when it first stated HIgh .... Now I have only 1 dark line on the sticks!!!??!!!??
Really starting to think I Od and it didn't pIck up my peak but it picked up my Decline :shrug:


----------



## Solstyce

Sis4Us said:


> Yea Solstyce..... I'm thinking it not detecting everyone's surge especially the ones on Supplements!!!
> Are u taking Vitex???? I think the ones taking Vitex are having the hardest time w these test!!!!!
> GL

I got my solid smiley today. I read the instructions again and it does say it gives you more fertile days because it detects estrogen and LH. The example showed 3 flashing days then a solid. I had 4 flashing days then a solid, so about the same.

Yes I am taking vitex but I reduced to only 1 a day with this cycle. I was taking 3 a day last cycle because that was the first cycle off of BC.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm on day 8 of Flashing Smiley yes Day 8!!!!! :gun:
Did u check the lines on the stick I've been reading about the lines and I think mine keeps reading "high" cuz of that estrogen line!!!
I think it didn't read Peak last weekend when it should have bcuz that line and the LH where both dark.... Now my LH line is gone but the E line is still dark!!!
My P is so low that i think it's probably detecting high E!!!!

Anyway givin up hope .... Started takin my P today since my temp did rise a Lil this AM!!!

Stopped Vitex last weekend since I was SUPPOSE to O.... I've read it can cuz MC to only take it from AF to O!!!!
GL


----------



## Solstyce

I am now just taking vitex from AF-O now too. I read it can prolong your cycles and I'm not wanting to do that.

I'll go have a look at the lines. Not sure which lines is LH and which is estrogen?


----------



## Sis4Us

supposedly the LH is closet to the Wee part and the E lines is at the end (left to right like a Book)

Please let me know Im going Mental!!!! :dohh:

I looked on Peeonastick.com and they have A lot of pics that look like my stick last weekend!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## SweetMel

You ladies have just convinced me not to buy Vitex. I was thinking about taking it a month or two ago, but now I don't think I want to. I did buy my first ever opks today from Amazon. They should get here within a week for when I will need them. They came with a bunch of pregnancy tests too.


----------



## Sis4Us

1st month I had no Prob. w Vitex ... It pushed my O back a few day but my cycles are short so I was good w that!!!! This month I've had He11 W this OPK :gun:

Well this AM I got a PEAK reading.... IDK what to believe.... I think it's because I took the P yesterday and it lowered my E line!!! :shrug:
Either that or Cuz the CBE ladies told me the MAX was 8 HIGH days??!!!!??
Im so lost I have no clue what to Believe anymore ANY help would be Appreciated!!!!
Thanks Ladies


----------



## Milty

I think you O'd on CD 17...it's a bit hard to tell since on CD 18 you took your temp at a different time. Have you considered using the temp adjuster?


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Milty I take my temp same ever time for some reason if I put it in as that it still changes it!!! I usually check a 6 AM that's what time I get up but all last week I got up at 5:30 cuz I couldn't sleep!!:shrug:
Took a Pic of today's PEAK but it looks like the sticks but the sticks from last weekend where even darker ????!!!!???
I'm so confused


----------



## pbl_ge

Some people loooooooooooooove Vitex, and others seem to have such bad experiences. I don't think I've heard anyone say anything good about those OPKs, though. The internet cheapies work great, IMHO, and you can't beat the price!

Sis, your chart is very challenging, but I think FF has it right. Agree that the progesterone may well confuse the machine.


----------



## Solstyce

We are WTT until June. Today is our anniversary, and I had made a comment to DH about a month ago "wouldn't it be nice to make an anniversary baby." Well last night DH says we can "try" on our anniversary, but then it's back to waiting until June. I had 4 days of high fertility from the 24-27. Yesterday I had a peak day, and today was a peak day as well. I use the clear blue digital. I looked at the lines today and both were very strong lines. The LH line was a tad darker. I have my Preseed on hand and took some mucinex and EPO this morning (since he just told me last night that we could try!).

FX'd for an anniversary baby!


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Solstyce.... Hope it's a short journey for U!!!!
:dust:

PBL... I'm thinking the same although CD13&14 I had 2 dark lines but my temps dropped after!!!! :shrug:
I got a PEAK reading this AM and had 2 med. colored lines at 5AM but at 9:30 it's back to HIGH or O !!
I'm thinking the P did something IDK we will see I guess!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> 1st month I had no Prob. w Vitex ... It pushed my O back a few day but my cycles are short so I was good w that!!!! This month I've had He11 W this OPK :gun:
> 
> Well this AM I got a PEAK reading.... IDK what to believe.... I think it's because I took the P yesterday and it lowered my E line!!! :shrug:
> Either that or Cuz the CBE ladies told me the MAX was 8 HIGH days??!!!!??
> Im so lost I have no clue what to Believe anymore ANY help would be Appreciated!!!!
> Thanks Ladies

The test doesn't 'store' data, so for the ClearBlue people to tell you that the max would be 8 days... well, I am not sure how they could support that theory. If you were using their fertility monitor, then yes. They probably said 8 because most people just buy the packs of 7 tests. 

I also agree that it makes sense elevated estrogen could be confusing the test. With PCOS I suffer from estrogen dominance... PLUS my OBGYN has me on Estradiol (even more dang estrogen!) from days 10-21. I know it screwed up my OvaCue Fertility monitor, and I suspect that is what screwed up my Advanced Digital Tests. Because of that, I am not using them again. Your progesterone is probably what caused it to peak. Looking at your chart, I think the day that Fertility Friend gave you the broken crosshairs is when you did ovulate. If you look at the 'big picture' of your chart... there is a marked temp rise from then on. So starting your progesterone when you did was probably good!

Our local Walmart had the regular ClearBlue Digital Ovulation tests in the clearance section for $20 for a pack of 7. Only $5 savings, but $5 is $5! So I bought all 3 packs they had. I have a friend who has had much better luck with just the regular ClearBlue Digitals, so I am hoping I will too. I still have my cheapie Wondfo's, but this batch has had so many bad sticks that I am hesitant to trust them completely. I plan to use the Digitals when the Wondfo's start looking more positive. My cheapy OPK today looked darker than the past few days, so I may use the digital tonight or tomorrow morning just to see. Didn't drink a lot of water yesterday, so my pee may have been more concentrated and the test could be a fluke. But I sure hope not!


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa .... I know the feeling about these blasted OPKs I've spent a ton trying to figure this out!!!
I have so many test wands and No sticks its not even funny!!:haha:
I figure it had something to do w the P cuz I got a peak at 5am but at 9am the reg digital says O!!! :shrug:
I'm going to get me some Cheapies and then use the digital when my lIne fades In
I usually get the monitor pack of 30 and use those w the wands it's still $60 for 30 but way cheaper than $40 for 7!!!! :nope:

Well Makin DH come home for a Quicky at lunch just incase it's not a Fluke Peak!! :haha:

U ladies don't think since that cyst ruptured on my left side my right ovary would try to make up for it??? Is that even possible??? I don't think so


----------



## Elphabaa77

I doubt the the right ovary would even know to play catch up after the cyst on the left burst. Chances are if it is ovulating, it is just coincidence. I still think you already ovulated when Fertility Friend gave you crosshairs.
Good luck!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I figured was just trying to figure out why I got a PEAK this AM???

Thanks


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis- Proof that all these digi's are crazy! This was 2 of my Wondfo cheapies and 1 of the regular clearblue digi's. My Wondfo are positive, the clearblue not at all! (The bottom dip strip wasn't quite at 5 minutes yet.)


Spoiler


----------



## Sis4Us

Take a pic of the digi stick.... I started record of mine so I have a reference !!!!! :haha:
Not sure how to put up a Pic?!!!!??

We need to go to POAS anonymous !!!!! :rofl:

U r not quite positive the 1st line needs to be a Lil darker I bet u get a + in the AM!!:thumbup:

Check out peeonastick.com it's pretty informative about reading these crazy A$$ things !!


----------



## pbl_ge

The internet cheapies are $0.25 each and never cause me problems. That's all I'm saying. :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Take a pic of the digi stick.... I started record of mine so I have a reference !!!!! :haha:
> Not sure how to put up a Pic?!!!!??
> 
> We need to go to POAS anonymous !!!!! :rofl:
> 
> U r not quite positive the 1st line needs to be a Lil darker I bet u get a + in the AM!!:thumbup:
> 
> Check out peeonastick.com it's pretty informative about reading these crazy A$$ things !!

Actually, on the Wondfo this is positive for me. My test line never gets as dark or darker than the control and I read that isn't abnormal because some women's LH surges don't quite measure to what the OPK wants it to. Of course Clomid could change that if it actually makes my ovulation stronger? At least I am guessing it could? So when a Wondfo is this dark... typically my temp will spike within 48 hours. Sooooo we shall see if it does!

In the words of PBL... Extra measures were taken tonight just in case! :winkwink:


----------



## Elphabaa77

pbl_ge said:


> The internet cheapies are $0.25 each and never cause me problems. That's all I'm saying. :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:

2 of the 3 were Internet cheapies! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Get Er Done!!!!!!!!!!!!

:sex: :sex: :sex:

Have u gotten a + on a digi before Elphabaa ??? 
Just wondering if it has ever picked up UR surge??? I need to see the stick LOL

In my many HRS of stick examination I should have a PHD is POAS CSI!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Solstyce

Last night went great. So now I'm in the 2WW. It's been a few years that I've been on BC, so I was pleasantly surprised to feel O pains yesterday. I used to always feel the O pains each month, but wasn't sure how my "older" body would be now! I had some bright red blood on the soft cup this morning, which I read can be from O, so that made me nervous because I don't remember ever seeing that before. I just hope we DTD at the right time. We BD last night at the same time as the O pains (the pains lasted a few hours). I hope we caught my eggie!


----------



## Jax41

:hi: girls, sounds like it's POAS madness here :haha: Hope you're all okay xXx


----------



## Milty

When are you testing Jax?


----------



## Jax41

I never do Milty, gave that lark up ages ago :haha: If AF's late I may be tempted but the b*tch never is! :growlmad:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hope this time is different, Jax! I'm so f***ing filled with optimism I can barely f***ing breathe! :muaha: :muaha: :muaha:

Elphaba, get to it! You've got work to do!!! :winkwink:

Hope everyone is experiencing some f***ing baby dust!!!

:dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Ladies who have taken P???

Does P make u break out .... I know my boobs are sore from the P but now my face is oily and breaking out????

Just wondering G F***ing L ALL!!!!!!


----------



## Solstyce

Just curious Sis, what is P?


----------



## Sis4Us

Progesterone


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Get Er Done!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :sex: :sex: :sex:
> 
> Have u gotten a + on a digi before Elphabaa ???
> Just wondering if it has ever picked up UR surge??? I need to see the stick LOL
> 
> In my many HRS of stick examination I should have a PHD is POAS CSI!!!!! :haha:

I only started using digitals last month. So far, I have never seen a positive on one. When I used the Advanced ones I only ever got flashing smileys. Got them for 4 days, then my temp spiked confirming ovulation. So, it never worked right. Seems like this cycle is a bunch of the same with the regular digis.


----------



## Elphabaa77

My OPKs this morning looked just like they did last night. Digi was still negative, the cheapie was still pretty dang close to positive which typically means positive for me. So now I am contemplating what to do tonight. :shrug: Hubby has that problem with finishing that creeps up when we BD for 2-3 days in a row. He might be good to go tonight or there could be a problem. However, I am doubtful he could go again tomorrow if we do it tonight. I really think my OPKs aren't messing with me this time... but that stupid Digi is STILL throwing me off. I feel like I should wait for it to give me the smiley face, but what if it never does? So if we BD tonight, my luck, I will get that smiley face tomorrow and hubby won't be able to 'seal the deal' tomorrow night. I could still be okay for Thursday, but Thursday are usually bad because it's hubby's long day at work. 

Such decisions...................... the OPKs have never been so confusing. Then I am also second guessing because today is day 20. That is still quite an early 'positive' on an OPK for me, yet it's kind of late for Clomid. Anything is possible though.

Kind of hoping I just get a HUGE GLARING SMILEY FACE tonight on the digi and I can feel confident getting busy tonight!


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa .... Are the lines close in color on the Digi????
If so then U r Prob good to go.... see what it tells U tonite and Look at the stick and compare the Lines!! :thumbup:

Im Havin cramping and Oily skin W breakouts.... Not sure if AF is near or what's going on!!!

:dust: to ALL!!!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

The lines on the digi stick aren't even close, but I have read that the results on the stick aren't reliable. They are also kind of smeared when I pull the stick out.

Last cycle with the Advanced ones it was the same thing. They were significantly lighter than the control, yet I was getting the flashy smiles. Then I ovulated and had my temp spike. The digital tests hate me.


----------



## Sis4Us

I always had a Smile when I had 2 lines ..... The Flashey ones where a :witch: cuz the 2 lines r 2 different things!!! 
I went a got some Cheapies took one to see what it said amd it was a Faint line :shrug:

I'm just going to say F it I'm in the 2WW and hope for the best!!!
GL


----------



## Elphabaa77

My OPKs were the same again tonight. Negative digi... dark cheapy. So I decided we should hold off til tomorrow. That way hubby won't have an issue. I have felt a little pinching on both ovaries, but it isn't consistent. Mostly I am just super bloated thanks to the fertility drugs. Blah!


----------



## Sis4Us

Isn't that the best ..... They tell U to take all this stuff that make u feel Phat and NOT sexy before u need to BD!!!! 
They take ALL the FUN outta Baby Makin!!!!! :haha:

GL Elphabaa get in some Good :sex:


----------



## SweetMel

Good Luck girls. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Wellllllll... my temp spiked this morning.:dohh: So I am done with these digital OPKs. They are making me second guess everything. We didn't get any :sex: in last night because the OPKs looked the same again and I was scared that if it were positive today, hubby wouldn't be able to handle 3 days in a row. Of course this morning I get my temp spike and the digital test is negative again AND my Wondfo is beginning to fade out. So more than likely I ovulated. We are going to get some BD'ing in as soon as we are both home from work. Just in case there is still a chance. So who knows, could have screwed it up this cycle. :shrug:

Guess I will call the OBGYN's office today to schedule my exam for next Tuesday.

But yay for ovulating early! Day 20, but I will take it!


----------



## Sis4Us

I've been feeling horrible the past few days and Today my temp dropped AGAIN... I'm thinking yet another 25 day cycle!!!!! :nope:

I'm not out yet but I fear it's Near!!! :(

Elphabaa .... Hope u get in some GOOD Bd!!!!!

Update called the FS to get my bloodwork results they took Fri... How do U like this Oh it was a beta check and the Dr said not to bother cuz of my Cyst!!!!! Wtf does she know something I don't or Is she an idiot??!!!??? :(


----------



## Elphabaa77

I would be looking for a new FS Sis... that is crazy!


----------



## SweetMel

Sis, I hope your lp is longer this time. 

Elpha, good job on the early o. 

AFM, I don't feel hopeful. I'm not really in the mood to try this month. I don't know why.


----------



## Sis4Us

Awwwwww... Don't give Up Sweet!!! 
If u feel like U need a break then take a break but don't give Up.... It WILL Happen!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

SweetMel said:


> Sis, I hope your lp is longer this time.
> 
> Elpha, good job on the early o.
> 
> AFM, I don't feel hopeful. I'm not really in the mood to try this month. I don't know why.

Big hugs Sweetmel. This craziness definitely wears on you. Accumulated erosion of sanity and well-being. If you need a time out, you should take it!! Do some crazy prohibited stuff, yhen come back when you feel energized again. 

Or you could just give it a few days and see if you want to be in the game again. That's what happened with me for the next past two cycles. Hasn't done a lot of good so far, but we shall see.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

I feel the same it's gettin Harder and Harder Every day!!!

My mom keeps tellin me to get a Hobby... WTH!!i don't think a Hobby will take away the yearning for a Lil Girl!!! :nope:

I feel I'm vastly approaching AF.... Since I feel the need to Strangle DH on a Reg. Basis!!! :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

"Hobby." :rofl:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea iDK if Quilt Making or Scrapbooking is Going to FILL My Void!!!!
:nope:


----------



## Jax41

Sis4Us said:


> Yea iDK if Quilt Making or Scrapbooking is Going to FILL My Void!!!!
> :nope:

Hmm, tough decision :coffee::haha: Sis your post made me :rofl:


----------



## Sis4Us

At least I'm givin someone some Laughs.... I feel the :witch: fastly approaching so I'm a Lil :devil: !!!

Felt like this was OUR month I guess another :bfn: Frustrating!!!! :cry:

I'm too the Point of seriously considering Adoption... I've always had it in the back of my mind and have researched different Options but it seemed stressful and expensive!!!
I'm starting to think maybe it would be LESS Stressful!!! :thumbup:

GL ladies on Ur 2WW


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> At least I'm givin someone some Laughs.... I feel the :witch: fastly approaching so I'm a Lil :devil: !!!
> 
> Felt like this was OUR month I guess another :bfn: Frustrating!!!! :cry:
> 
> I'm too the Point of seriously considering Adoption... I've always had it in the back of my mind and have researched different Options but it seemed stressful and expensive!!!
> I'm starting to think maybe it would be LESS Stressful!!! :thumbup:
> 
> GL ladies on Ur 2WW

Adoption is a great option... but I am not sure it would necessarily be less stressful. There are a lot of hoops to jump through to adopt. I actually have a good friend who had been TTC for 4 years with her husband. Her PCOS is much worse than mine, and her husband's morphology was really bad. The urologist pretty much said there was nothing he could do to help her husband at that time. He had been put on Clomid, but it did not help like it should have. Anyhow, they went through the adoption process and were literally in the month where they were going to be able to bring the baby home. They had ultrasound pictures and email updates and all of that. Then she found the ultrasound pictures they had received on the internet so she tried calling the agency and got no answer. Nobody would return her calls. Shortly later, they found out they had been scammed out of a lot of money and there was never a baby. The worst part was that one of her husband's best friends highly recommended the adoption agency they used. Looking back, there were a LOT of warning signs that something wasn't right. However, her and her hubby were just so desperate to have a baby. That made them a bit naive. My heart breaks for them. It's been 2 months since they should have brought 'Kingston' home. They have now pursued fostering in hopes of getting a child that way.

Sorry about the long story... but you know me and my long stories! :haha: Anyhow... just wanted to state adoption won't necessarily be stress free and it can cost a lot of money. Have you thought about trying IVF? I know it is expensive too, but from what I have seen still cheaper than adoption in most cases. Well, at least where I live. I can do an Attain IVF program for up to 6 cycles (3 fresh embryo transfers and 3 frozen embryo transfers) for an average of $24,000. Plus there is a refund guarantee if treatment is not successful. There is another program that is about $18,000 on average and includes 4 cycles (2 fresh embryo transfers and 2 frozen embryo transfers). My clinic also states that 75% of their Attain patients have babies. Pretty good statistics! I even looked the clinic up on the SART website under their IVF success rates and the doctors at my clinic have the best track record in at least Indiana. That IS still a lot of money... a ton really...... but when I researched adoption the fees were looking closer to $30,000 on average. Either route there are financing options available.

Adoption is really an amazing thing though. In a lot of cases, you are welcoming a child into your loving family that otherwise may have grown up in an orphanage or fostering system. Definitely a rewarding option for extending your family.


----------



## Sis4Us

I Feel for UR Friends .... I've heard such horror stories about Adoption and the heartbreak U must go through!!! That's why I haven't pursued it more diligently ..... CPS has a program here where u can adopt children in protective services for LiL to Nothing .... But I'm still afraid Of how permanent it is!!!

DH is getting his SA today then we will go from there!!!! :thumbup:
Update: The lady at the sperm Bank told DH "Thats ALL U Got??" 
He said she sounded like me .... Takin a Sample!! :haha:
Well she seems to think there might be something restricting the flow... We will see!!

Thanks for the Info. ladies Happy Friday Have a Super Weekend!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well AF showed this morning guess I spoke to soon about a Longer cycle :(

A HOBBY is looking more promising .... Might just get my Real Estate Licenses and start Flippin houses !!!!!! :thumbup:

GL everyone !!!!!!


----------



## Milty

I'm actually going through the adoption process with my state right now. I chose a state adoption because it was supposed to be much less of a wait (usually 1 year) also I did not want a baby as I'm trying to close a bit of the age gap with DS (he is 9). Adopting an older child say even a 2 yr old is very hard unless you use the state or go international. In my state it's free which is nice as well. 

I started the process in Aug. 2011. Yeah so I can say not easy and lots of stress. However, at this point I highly recommend it. Plus it's the only way I will ever have the large family I want. :shrug:


----------



## pbl_ge

Okay, I was gone for like 36 hours. What's NEW?!?!?!


----------



## Sis4Us

A whole lotta Pbl.... I think we all got hit w the :witch: on the May BFP thread!!!

I'm not givin up I ordered Wondfo OPK and HPTs!!!! Some salt lamps and Ion thing for the car!!!! Trying to eliminate some of these positive ions in Suburbia!! ;)

DH gets his SA results Tom hopefully it's something we can work W!!!:thumbup:

Bound and determined its gonna happen Before my would Be due date!!!! Messed up thing is my cousins wife got ACCIDENTLY PG the same time .... Shes got a lot of health issues and oh yea it's a Girl too!!! It's hard to not cringe every time I see a post on Facebook!!! :(

On a lighter note ...Just checked my Facebook and my cousins 18yr old (who looks like a Younger me) posted
" woke up looked in the mirror and saw You!" :)
Not only does she look like me she must know when I need a smile!!! 

I think I can ... I think I can!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Well Miss Pebble :lolly: more to the point, what's new with YOU. Did you :dance: or :serenade: this past weekend :hugs:

I'm so thrilled that many people are considering adoption. I'm an adoptive parent of two and it's been an amazing ride (they are now 22 and 14yo). Provided you have adequate support set up, it can be a really wonderful experience. In fact the reason my DH and I started TTC was because we were denied the ability to adopt again (our preferred program only allows 2 existing children in the family). But honestly, I cannot imagine loving anyone (even a child born to me) as much I love my two <3<3


----------



## pbl_ge

Maddy, there's little to report on my end. :coffee: In the middle of an inauspicious TWW and am busy convincing myself something is seriously wrong. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) 

Great about all the adoption talk! I've always been interested in having one and adopting one. May go differently if we never get a sticky BFP, though. Milty, all the people I know who did the foster-to-adopt program had good (albeit lengthy) experiences. It seems like older kids would be easier to get, no? 

Sis, sorry about AF! :hugs: How did the SA results go? MY OH performs the test ( :haha: ) tomorrow. Not sure how long we'll have to wait for the results. 

Hope everyone else is well! :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

We R still waiting on the results from the SA!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Milty

Pbl : slightly older ones are easier to get we have just had lots of odd ball things happen to slow things down. Also most recently we had to update our medical and the noted the miscarriages so now we are on a required wait. Silly because we have been at this so long...I didn't turn to adoption because of them.

BF: we need an update!


----------



## Butterfly67

What a pain that you have to wait it out milty and that you haven't got the SA results sis :growlmad:

I'm waiting for my meds to arrive then I have to do injection on day 21 (need to adjust the ticker by a day). Expect transfer to be at beginning of July assuming all goes to plan :thumbup:

Hi Pebs, sweetmel, Jax, elphaa :hi:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Hi Butterfly! :wave: Yay for injections! I hope those are the ticket for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, what day are you stabbing yourself with a needle? I'll remember not to log on! :haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

Elphanaa ...when are you testing?


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty said:


> Elphanaa ...when are you testing?

Trying to hold out as long as possible. I am so excited about my temps and that it would appear the Clomid corrected my progesterone issue, that I am trying to let nothing (like a BFN) take that away! 

Tomorrow I have my 7 dpo progesterone test (even though technically it will be 8 dpo) and exam with my doctor. I am tempted to test in the morning, but statistically most women do not get their BFP that early. Then I would probably be bummed and won't enjoy my progesterone test results. (Which I am pretty confident are going to be awesome! :haha:) So I shall try to hold out until at least 10 dpo... but if my temps do start to fall off, I may not test at all unless AF is late. BUT if the progesterone is fixed, chances are AF will be late and that would be a good thing since my luteal phase was probably too short before.

So..... after all of that rambling.... I have no clue. Depends on how well I can hold out and not test. My progesterone may be fixed from the Clomid, but I have to remind myself that it does not mean I am pregnant. :thumbup:

I 'almost' caved this morning........... I DO have like 40 pregnancy dip strips just hanging around under my sink........... :dohh: I should have hubby lock them in the gun safe! hahahaha


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh yes I like your chart Elphaa :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Looking Good Elphabaa!!!!!

AFM.....still waiting on the Fn SA!!! I think Cuz my DH is calling if it was me calling I'd have answers!! :growl:

Tried to get my Rootcanal done this week since AF just finished but of course they don't have anything till next Tue CD11 do u think that will mess up me Oing??
After last month I want to make sure I at least O this month!!!;)


----------



## Elphabaa77

I don't know much about root canals? Probably depends on the mess they use. Anti-inflammatory meds or NSAIDs can delay ovulation. So can stress. I would imagine a root canal would be stressful... but of course I hated going to the dentist for ANYTHING and would stress about it.


----------



## Sis4Us

I was traumatized as a Small child at the dentist ... So U can only imagine how much I HATE them!! 
I had a Old Man w HUGE fingers pull teeth Cuz my mouth was Too Small for ALL my teeth:nope: 

Needless to say I only use woman dentist NOW... My current Dentist is a very pettite Asain Lady!!! Tiny Hands :thumbup:


----------



## SweetMel

I haven't o yet. :cry: it is probably stress. And today I woke up with a sore throat. It is getting worse. I'm sure it is the weather. Missouri weather is bipolar. It was 82 one day and then the very next day the high was only 39. I don't know if I should turn the air on or the heat. :haha: 

Elpha, I really love your new temps. So perfect. Your progesterone has to be good now. I can't wait to hear the results of your blood work. Maybe you found your magic trick. 

Sis, a root canal? Don't you have something else to do? Idk I guess you should go ahead and get it over with now, because if you do get knocked up it will be awhile before you can have it done. 

Good night everybody.:sleep:


----------



## pbl_ge

Falling behind again. :dohh:

Jax, what's the plan for this cycle? Has DH decided to behave? :hugs:

Elphaba, I think today is prog test, yes? Can't wait for your results!

Milty, how's that TWW going? :dust: 

Sis, sorry about the root canal. I've had 5, I think. Inherited terrible teeth from my mom. :nope: I don't see how it would interfere with O, though, aside from the possibility of stress delay. FX it goes smoothly for you! Have you heard back about the SA yet? 

BF, how long will you be injecting for? And when will you head to Spain? I just can't keep these dates straight. :wacko:

Sweet, seems like you're gearing up to O, yes? Hope you catch the egg! Is your head a bit more in the game now? Still going nontoxic? :hugs:

AFM, 95% positive this cycle is a bust, so now the read fun begins. I should know a heck of a lot more in a week or so. Anxious and excited, of course. :argh:


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl...I know the feeling... I don't think I've EVER had a GOOD Dentist visit EVER!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

I also need 2 root canals but I'm putting it off :blush:

Pebble why do you think you are out? :flower:

I only have to do 1 injection (lol first injection on ticker is misleading :haha:) then pills. I think transfer will be end of June beginning of July :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Butterfly67 said:


> Pebble why do you think you are out? :flower:

As you saw, I had a BFN. Also: zero symptoms. Will confirm with a blood test Friday so I can stop the prog supps and get AF in time to do all testing early next week.

In the meantime



Butterfly67 said:


> I also need 2 root canals but I'm putting it off :blush:

:saywhat: :saywhat: :saywhat: :saywhat: :saywhat: :saywhat: 

We talked about this, young lady!!! :grr: :grr: Get thee to a dentist!!!! Seriously. I've had "emergency root canals" done, which is where the decay finally reaches the nerve directly, and it was one of the most painful experiences I've ever had. You do NOT want that when you're pregnant and can't take many pain killers.

GET 'ER DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ahem. Thought I'd provide a little kick in the pants there. Normal Pebble will resume now. :blush:


----------



## SweetMel

Yes pebble. My head is in the game again. It was just a bit of crazy coming out in me. 

My temp spiked up to 98.01 this morning, and I'm producing a lot of ewcm. We dtd yesterday and we will again today. I'm going to make sure of it. :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well we got the SA Results and Now my DH is gloating Like a Fat Cat!!!
Dr told him he has Porn Star Sperm :haha: 
But there is Abnormalities in some of the shape (prob from the reversal) and they r a Lil on the slow side but shouldn't have any issues !!!

I should be Happy but NOW I feel like its all my Fault:(


----------



## pbl_ge

Glad to hear about the good SA, Sis! :thumbup: That must be a relief! Have you talked to your doc about the thyroid/cyst issues recently? Not sure if all that ever got worked out.

:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Just got back from the FS .... Cyst is there and bigger AGAIN!!! :nope:

They want to Pop it w NO Sedation in the office and put me on birth control!!
As I was Afraid it's all my fault... IDK what to do!!!
I'm afraid if I go ahead I'll miss out if I Ov on my right side and BC took me 6mos to get PG w DS2 :cry:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis4Us said:


> Just got back from the FS .... Cyst is there and bigger AGAIN!!! :nope:
> 
> They want to Pop it w NO Sedation in the office and put me on birth control!!
> As I was Afraid it's all my fault... IDK what to do!!!
> I'm afraid if I go ahead I'll miss out if I Ov on my right side and BC took me 6mos to get PG w DS2 :cry:

Sorry, Sis. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know it seems awful, but I would cast a vote for doing exactly as the docs say. It's better to lose a little bit of time than to keep trying if something is wrong. If the cyst keeps growing, you could end up losing the ovary all together. :nope:

I suspect I will be hearing the exact same thing as you next week. 

:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs:
Hoping u get better news Pbl!!! :thumbup:

What do u ladies think if I get the cyst Assperated but Opt for NO BC??

They didn't call me back so I guess I'm calling them in the AM... Gotta get some Answers!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

I don't know much about cysts, but once it has been aspirated I am confused why they would put you on BC? I have heard of BC to try to help shrink cysts, but if they are just going to pop it? :shrug:

I would feel a lot like you about going on BC. Not everybody is blessed to get pregnant right off birth control. Honestly, I told my hubby I would never take birth control again. Haven't been on it since college and then it was the depoprovera shot. That screwed my cycle up for years!!! I wouldn't want a doctor telling me I had to go back on BC unless it was medically necessary. Even then, I would want a second opinion to make sure it was the only option. But of course, I am super anti-BC.


----------



## Sis4Us

I feel the same way u do Elphabaa .... BC has done nothing but make me Fat and Even more MOODY... I don't need any Extra help!!! ;)

She said to keep the cyst from coming back or to Reg. my cycle so they can Pin o for me .... I'm going to call in the AM to get more Answers.... I hate Drs that just want to push meds!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

The people I've known who are on BC for a cyst only stay on it for a couple of weeks at most, and it doesn't have lasting effects on their cycle the way that long-term BC use does. I think a bit of BC for cysts is pretty standard, and is not "pushing meds." It sounds like if you don't take the BC then there's a chance the cyst will come right back.


----------



## Elphabaa77

BC is the first thing doctors give women with PCOS to keep the symptoms away, so it is pretty standard for cysts... as far as treatment goes. However... You know me and all of my reading... there are articles out there about it not really addressing the problem. Especially from naturopaths who are pretty against using BC to treat PCOS and cysts. They claim all the BC does is cover up the problem rather than address it. 

When I was seeing an acupuncturist last November and December, we suspected a possible thyroid deficiency because my iodine levels were super low. He told me that more than likely a family doctor would want me on synthetic thyroid medicine but he said he could treat it without me being on thyroid meds the rest of my life. He was pretty confident. So kind of the same idea with naturopaths being against BC.

Without rambling on even more... Seeing an acupuncturist or traditional chinese medicine doctor could potentially help as well if you are open to it but treatment usually takes longer and involves a 'cocktail' of supplements to balance your hormones naturally. 

Acupuncture is super relaxing and I wish I could have kept with it, but I really needed to be putting that money away for all of the fertility-related testing and such. I liked acupuncture but I am far too impatient to wait for it to work. Plus some acupuncturists have no clue what they are doing! Then others are amazing.

Just a thought if you really are against the BC. I just assumed your FS wanted you on it for an extended period of time, but if it isn't more than one cycle it may be okay?


----------



## Milty

From what I understand the put you on BC to prevent O in the couple weeks after your cyst is healing


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Ladies.... I will call Tom Morning and get Clarification!!

Elphabaa .... I do see a Holistic Dr and that's how I get treatment for my Thyroid, Adrenal fatigue and Hormone issues!!!
I was on Depo for Yrs when I was young because the problems Plague women in my family... So I stayed on Depo to keep the Cyst from even happening!!
They just didn't tell me long term use can cause Bone deficiency and other issues from NOT having a cycle!!!
So then I hopped from one BC to another cuz they made me Batty... Needless to say I think it's heredity catching up W me :(

I think once the Natural Dr gets my hormones in check I won't have such a Problem W the Cyst!! :shrug:

Thanks Again ladies !!!


----------



## SweetMel

I'm against BC,but then again I've never had a doctor tell me that they wanted to pop a cyst for me. I did have ovarian drilling done before but they didn't put me on BC for that either. They need to address the issue of why you are growing the cysts in the first place, which I think is what elpha was saying.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Finally got my progesterone results back. 13 for this cycle. :thumbup: They said that they like to see it over 10, so mine definitely indicates I ovulated! (early at that!) Also, since my OBGYN mentioned that I should have been in Tuesday for the test instead of Wednesday, chances are the number would have been higher had I had the test on Tuesday which was my actual 7 dpo. 

I did mention that 13 felt like the low side of 'good' to me and the nurse (which was the one I do not really like) said that if I were to get BFP they would monitor my progesterone just to make sure it wasn't dropping. It's a good number, but apparently still low enough to cause a little bit of concern if I actually get pregnant. She said it was important that if I got a BFP I call them immediately.

BUT I guess I have my small victory! 13 is definitely better than 7.5! Almost a double! :happydance:

Other than that... temp is dropping here and there, but still up over 98 degrees at 9 dpo. That's a major :thumbup:. They say good things come in 3's............ good progesterone, good temps.... wouldn't it be nice to have a BFP to finish the trifecta? :haha: Probably not going to happen, BUT....


----------



## pbl_ge

:thumbup:

Did you have a convo about prog supplements?


----------



## Sis4Us

Good to here Elphabaa !!!!!

When do u go to the FS Pbl???

AFM... Called the FS they want me on the BC for a month then they will Assperate the Cyst on CD3 of my next cycle then continue to monitor me to see if it Reappears on its own !!!! Basically looks like I'm looking at months of THIS and THAT :nope:

Hope everyones havin a Great Week!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis, sounds like just one month, right? That's not too bad. 

SA results in my journal. Couldyou expert ladies weigh in for me? I think's it's good. :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl.... I think she's talking like 3+ mos :shrug:

Ur DHs SA looks good to me but I'm still trying to figure DHs too!!:shrug:


----------



## Elphabaa77

pbl_ge said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Did you have a convo about prog supplements?

Only thing mentioned was they would monitor it if I do get a positive pregnancy test to see if I need progesterone supplements.


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl....
https://www.uhmc.sunysb.edu/urology/male_infertility/SEMEN_ANALYSIS.html
Gives a Lil more info!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Friday Everyone!!!!

Update... I've decided to go to Natural methods to reduce my Cyst .... Takin Apple Cider Vinegar and Using Castro Oil packs!!! I've already gotten Brown Spotting(tmi) which the Dr told me is Cyst Blood... So FX it works!!!

I'll get another US when I get a + OPK!!! 

GL Everyone!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, Sis. That link won't work for me for some reason, but I think the results are good. :thumbup: Good luck with your natural approach!

Negatronic blood test this AM, so I'll be getting lots of testing done as soon as AF arrives. :dohh:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Well hopefully these tests are the beginning of something amazing for you PBL!

Good luck with the natural approach Sis, I hope it helps!

Happy Friday all!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Ladies..... I'm sure most women will disagree but I just don't see how Asperation will help in the long run!!!

I'm sure once all my Hormones are Balanced I won't have all these problems.... I just know if I take BC it will only mask the issue or make my hormones worse!!!
Hope everyone can understand!!!! :thumbup:

Sorry to hear PBl..... At least testing will help iron out the issues!!! :hugs:
Looks like UR OHs is better than mine... My DH motility is not good but dr says its Doable:shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey ladies questions on these Cheapies ..... Does the test line get lighter as LH approaches???
My test line is lighter and the LH is a tad darker than yesterday???
Gotta figure this out so I can get an US!!!
Thanks

Interesting Read about Fertility and PCOS and Castro Oil!!!!

https://www.withoutchild.com/castor-oil-packs-for-fertility/


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis, the test line for me is usually blaring dark when I O--it's supposed to be darker than the control line, but you'll get to know your patterns. I only test in the AM, which makes it easy, but if you're doing it in the afternoon you want to be consistent about time since last pee. :haha:

AFM, the u/s looked good. Now waiting on blood work results and will start Femara tomorrow! :coffee:


----------



## Sis4Us

I meant the control line was lighter and the test a tad darker than yesterday!!! :dohh:

That's good news so no cyst or anything ??? It was prob. To early for any follies huh??
Glad to hear it went well hope ur bloodwork does too!!!:thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

The control line is meant to be a comparison point for the specific test as a whole. If you were to analyze it scientifically, you would set the darkness of the control line at 100% and calculate the darkness of the test line relative to it. Hope that makes sense. :shrug:

They saw follies, but they wanted me very early in the cycle so that they could discern cysts from developing follies. :thumbup:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis, PBL is right. The tests can be different for everybody but you will learn what yours is. I typically have a fade in and fade out pattern over a course of 4-5 days. My test line gets really dark but not quite as dark as control. That is how I know when my test is positive. I am not typical I guess, but I read some women do not produce enough LH as the test measures to produce their definition of a true positive. (aka as dark as or darker than the control) We have confirmation I ovulated this cycle and I think I ovulate every cycle. Just how my body is. Also probably why the digital tests never worked for me.

You will figure it out!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I hope so .... My LH line was darker this AM but then it was completely gone when I test this Afternoon!!! :shrug:
Hope I ovulate this month!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

I find testing in the afternoon can be difficult if I have drank a lot of water. My pee is more dilute and sometimes my test does appear slightly lighter. Drives me nuts!


----------



## Sis4Us

I think maybe that was my case cuz it was GONE.... This AM the line is still lighter than yesterday's but my temps dropped so we will see!!!

I'm afraid I'm not going to ovulate cuz of the Cyst :(

Hope I'm wrong!!!

I have to go get this stupid Rootcanal done today so hopefully that won't Jack everything Up!!!

Elphabaa .... Did the :witch: get U??? Sorry If she did .... Your cycles are gettin back to norm lookin:thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis4Us said:


> I'm afraid I'm not going to ovulate cuz of the Cyst :(

That definitely happens. :nope:

Hope the root canal goes okay!


----------



## Sis4Us

I've never NOT gotten a +OPK for the past 2 yrs been testing !!!! This is just crazy :nope:

Do u guys ever get a dark day then a light day then a dark day???
I'm hoping my surge come back Tom but I had EWCM yesterday and today sticky!! :shrug:

FX!!!!!!

Rootcanal... Done... After 2hrs drilling 3hrs in the chair!!!! :(
Lunch Time BD..... Done .... Time for a rest B4 I get the boys!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

I haven't really got a dark then light then dark again but it could happen. Especially if you have trouble ovulating your first follicle then your body can select a second dominant follicle to ovulate 3-5 days later.

I am spotting today but AF will be here either overnight or tomorrow I am positive.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry to Hear AF might be heading your way.... Hope she stays away!!!!
Ur cycles look shorter and a Lil More Reg which is a good thing and Ur P went up which is even better!!! Hope u get that BFP soon!!!!

I'm kinda afraid I was gearing up to O yesterday and the Cyst blocked it.... It's still early so hopefully I'm just being negative!! 
Hopefully I'll get a darker line in the AM I've been Oing CD13 since starting the Vitex so I'm a Few days Away... DH and I are BDing everyday just in case!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

BF have you started your meds yet?


----------



## Butterfly67

No milty I'm starting in 10 days time :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my temp dropped again this AM but the OPK is still very very Faint!!! :nope:

Not sure if I should just go ahead and get the US to be dissapointed or wait till Tom!! 
:shrug:
Really afraid it is trying to go on the left side Again :(

Got a Lunchtime BD just incase!!!!! FX

Happy Hump Day Lovely Ladies!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi ladies! :hi:

Hope you're all doing well. I think most people on this thread are waiting to O :coffee:, which is always the LEAST exciting part about TTC. 

Elphaba, so sorry AF got you. :hugs: But at least you can expect a shorter cycle again! :thumbup: Did you talk to your doc?

Ooooh, Milty, you're in the TWW! How's that going? :dust:

Sis, hope you O soon. Seems like it might be coming! :dust: How was the root canal? 

Sweet, I saw in your journal you're not feeling well. :sick: I hope you have a quick recovery! :hugs:

Bf -- NINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: It's coming up!!!! 

Jax, how are you, lovely? :hugs: 

AFM, lots going on over here. All test results have come in, and everything looks good. :thumbup: The problem is that I've had a constant, mild pain near my left ovary for about 10 months, which I thought was a cyst. If it's not (no cysts on the sono), then something ELSE is wrong, which means they now suspect endo. :cry: So I have a consult next week to discuss possible laparoscopic surgery. Had about a 48 hour full-blown freak out, but I think I'm okay now. I'd really like to find out what's wrong in there. 

In the meantime, I'm on day 3 of taking Femara. We shall see!


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl.... Sorry to hear about the Endo.... But they could be totally wrong so don't get down about it!!! : hugs:

I've been feeling sick to my stomach since yesterday hoping its not the Cyst and it's just lash back from the Rootcanal !!!! :shrug:

GL everyone!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

PBL - Glad all your blood work looked good! Not so glad for the suspected Endo. :hugs: BUT even with Endo, women get pregnant! I have a friend from college that was diagnosed with PCOS AND Endo. It took a trip to the RE and some Clomid, but she did get pregnant! Twice! She was also in her mid-thirties when she got pregnant, so not necessarily a spring chicken. It can happen, so if that is the diagnosis at least you know you are doing the right things to get past it and still conceive! :thumbup: You got this! Good luck with the Femara!

Sis - I am sorry your cycles are still being troublesome for you. :hugs: I hope it isn't the cyst, but probably best to check and make sure. 

BF - Good luck with the meds! 

AFM - I called the clinic today and scheduled my day 3 blood work for tomorrow at 8:30 am. Then we shall see if my FSH and Estradiol levels are good or bad and go from there! :thumbup:

I also called for my Clomid and Estradiol prescription. Going to mention the fact I have had 2 anxiety attacks this past cycle when I haven't had one in over 6 years. It's probably worth letting the doctor know. I probably SHOULD tell them that I more than likely won't be around at 7 dpo for my progesterone test this cycle since I will be on vacation in South Carolina. :happydance: I did the math, and if my cycle is like last cycle I will not be here! So I am afraid to tell them that, because they could cancel my Clomid cycle this time. So I think I will just 'forget' to mention it and then call when I ovulate. If I ovulate earlier this cycle everything will be A-O-K! But if I don't... then it won't. Right now Day 20 should fall on Monday, June 3rd. We leave on Friday, June 7th. I need to ovulate before June 1st to make it work. I don't think it should be that big of a deal for me to miss the test this month since I do temp chart and track my cycles. If I do ovulate early again, my temps are elevated again, and my luteal phase is 14 days again, no reason to assume my progesterone is bad? So I think I will just fail to mention the fact I won't be around. :thumbup:

:dust: to all!


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa .... Sounds good to me FX u O earlier!!!

AFM... Got a +OPK this Am went for US and guess what I have a 17 mm Follie on my right side!!!! We have BD every day this week so FX!!!


----------



## Milty

Pbl: to be honest my 2 WW is not good. I hate to say this but I think my docs Pregnitude plan is not going to work for me. It's causing me shorter LP, lower temps and spotting. 

I'm a little down about it because I'm just not sure if there is anything left for me to try except IVF. Which I'm not likely to do.


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: Milty. Hopefully someone who knows more about pregnitude will weigh in, as I know nothing. I do hope you have other options! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ugh almost forgot...

Laps are not really bad ...


----------



## SweetMel

Milty, I don't know anything about pregnatude. Sorry.

Elpha, sounds like a good plan. It will be interesting to see how your cycle is this month.

Pebble, I hope you don't have endo. What kind of surgery?

Sis, looks like you will o soon. Good luck.

BF, it won't be too much longer. Yea! 

I'm feeling better. That was the toughest sore throat I've ever had. I think illness delayed o because I'm having o pains again at like cd 27 and still waiting for a good temp shift. My chart is crazy if you care to check it out.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sweet... Your temps are all over the place but illness will do that !!!
Did u test w OPKs this month or just going by temp... I kinda see a O around cd17 but maybe that's when u got sick :shrug:
GL 

AFM.... Still getting a Blaring + OPK this AM hope that eggy is takin its sweet time getting nice and big!!!
Idk when the last time I actually Od on a Normal cycle of CD14-15 :)

Hope everyone has a Great Friday and a Super Saturday!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty - How long have you been taking Pregnitude again? It caused some really funky things to happen to my cycle the first 2 months I was taking it... but by the 3rd month (which was my second cycle) it had helped me to ovulate sooner than my norm. It never really did much for my luteal phase length or my progesterone levels though. Also, it doesn't work for everybody unfortunately. :hugs: I wouldn't say it has done a TON for me... but I know women with PCOS who were 100% annovulatory before taking Pregnitude and after about 3-4 months of Pregnitude their cycles returned. So that is pretty huge for them. I also know it did help my insulin resistance some, but not enough to stop taking my Metformin completely. It just takes 3-6 months to see full results for most people.

AFM, I just wanted to pop in and show off my day 3 test results! For once, a test to REALLY be proud of! :haha:
Estradiol: 29.7 (they like it to be less than 50)
FSH: 7.74 (they like it to be 10 or less)

So, according to all that I am completely normal and should have plenty of eggies left! Now to just keep making them suckers mature properly! :thumbup: :happydance:

Had to come share....... but now back to my busy work Friday! 13 hour days on Friday should be outlawed! :dohh:


----------



## SweetMel

Sis, funny story about those opks I ordered. I ordered them from Amazon, and granted I haven't bought a whole lot of stuff off the internet, but I'm getting the hang of it. lol. Anyway, I ordered three things: a battery for my HTC EVO phone, a bottle of lavender essential oil, and the pack of opks and preg tests. I received a few emails after that telling me there was something wrong with my card. There was nothing wrong as far as I could tell. :shrug: Several days later I recieved the lavender EO, and the battery, but I never did get the opks. It is the strangest thing. I don't think I was meant to have them. If they would have come, I would most definately gotten upset at having to pee on them everyday for at least two weeks straight. As for the temps, crazy right? I could almost think that I o'd on cd18 because that is the only time this cycle that my cm was stretchy, but it seems like I've had o pains since then. For example, yesterday I felt a little frisky, had right side pains for about an hour, and then my temp jumped up to 98.08 this morning. I'd like to think I finally o'd.


----------



## Milty

Sweet I think you were gearing up to O but didn't because you were sick. Now you probably have a second follie coming around...maybe

Elph: I actually just finished my 4 th month. I think since I don't have PCOS it's lowering my testosterone to low or something. To be honest I really don't know because I usually have a strong O


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa ...... :thumbup:!!!!!!

Sweet.... Oh well just do it to it!!!!!!

Milty..... :hugs: wait does that say BFP???

AFM..... Think I Od last nite or this AM..... Been tired all day and my BBs are starting to hurt.... P must be increasing!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies FF still hasn't given me Crosshairs .... My temp has gone up Lil by Lil.... I need to know if I can take my P???
Thanks for the Help!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis, you're *probably* safe to start with the P. Does your doc tell you which dpo you're supposed to start? If you got one more good high temp in your could be confident. I'm not sure anything bad would happen if you waited a day, but you could probably start if you like living on the wild side.

Sweet, sorry about the shipping annoyances. Looks like you finally did O! Hope you caught the eggy!

Nothing new for me. Just waiting for the scan and consult on Wed. :coffee:


----------



## Butterfly67

I agree with Pebs sis, you will prob get crosshairs tomorrow. I thought a lot of people started P at 3dpo so no harm in waiting :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

K ladies Thanks .... Just getting worried cuz those Red lines haven't shown!!! 

Wondering why.. I'm guessing cuz my temp increase is so small :shrug:

Kinda afraid something went Amuck !!! :(


----------



## Butterfly67

Well yu won't get crosshairs til 3 dpo and likely you O'd on cd14 or 15 os either tomorrow or the day after I would think :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well still no Crosshairs today I must have Od on Sat according to FF!!!

I feel like Poo... Itchy Scratchy Throat Sneezing ache body!!!!
Boo Boo Boo


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Well still no Crosshairs today I must have Od on Sat according to FF!!!
> 
> I feel like Poo... Itchy Scratchy Throat Sneezing ache body!!!!
> Boo Boo Boo

Looks like more than likely tomorrow FF will give you cross hairs indicating you O'd on Saturday. :thumbup: Your Saturday temp was right on par with your prior 6 temps, so probably considered it your actual O versus Friday.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea that's what I figured too!!!

Just wondering why I'm the only one w this cold BS now :shrug:
Hope I feel better Tom. I hate being Sick... No ones Got Time For that!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Sis4Us said:


> No ones Got Time For that!!!!

:rofl:

You will have to try my sore throat recipe. Here it is incase you didn't write it down. 4 tablespoons wild honey, 4 minced garlic cloves, and 1 teaspoon ground red pepper. mix and take one teaspoon each hour. It works! But if it doesn't, your breath will be so awesome that no body will want to mess with you. :rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

SweetMel said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> No ones Got Time For that!!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> You will have to try my sore throat recipe. Here it is incase you didn't write it down. 4 tablespoons wild honey, 4 minced garlic cloves, and 1 teaspoon ground red pepper. mix and take one teaspoon each hour. It works! But if it doesn't, your breath will be so awesome that no body will want to mess with you. :rofl:Click to expand...

I just got a sore throat yesterday but tbh I'd rather have that than try your recipe :haha::haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

There's a hippie restaurant in Seattle that serves a similar Flu buster drink. Measurements here are approximate:
1 c OJ
1 c apple juice
1/2 c lemon juice
1 tbsp ground fresh garlic
1 tsp cayenne
Honey (or agave for the vegans) to taste

Drink *hot*. 

It's actually quite wonderful!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Ladies ..... Got my CH today but my throat is almost swollen shut!!!!
Slept from 6-6 last night was hoping I'd feel better this AM but no such luck :(

Hope everyone else is WELL!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Feeling a Lil better today but still congested!!

Elphabaa .... I read somewhere else that u take Hydrochlorothiazide... I take this for my water retention!!! Ive read in a few places to not take it while TtC has ur Dr said anything about it?? Curious

4-5dpo and I'm going batty already :nope:

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! 

Sis, hope you're feeling better. :sick: 

Milty, looks like the witch got you. :hugs: :hugs: Boooooo!!!!! Hope you're pampering yourself lots. 

BF, is it my imagination or have you been two days from injection for two days? :shrug:

Elphaba, how's your waiting to O going? And more news in your doctor's saga? :flower: 

Sweet, looks like your chart is playing tricks on you. :growlmad: How are you feeling?

How is everyone else?

Had my consult yesterday, and will be doing the lap mid-June. I'm trying to see this as a positive, diagnostic thing, and one which might address the problem, if there is one. In other news, he's testing me for PCOS hormones, based on my high AMH. So, for you PCOS ladies--are there guidelines or websites you'd recommend for me to look at while I wait and after the results are in? He did the DHEA, testosterone, SHBG, some pre-diabetes indicator, and possibly some other stuff. I forgot to write it all down and I don't have a copy. 

Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl....Hope u get some answers REAL soon!!!!

AFM.... Still super congested today and felt a Lil Sick b4 I ate prob. From all the drainage:sick:
Had stabbing pains on my Left side yesterday and dull back pain this AM.... But I'm not Symptom checking :haha:

Milty :hugs:

Sweet looks like u might have just Od hope u got some :sex: In!!!!

Elphabaa .... Hope u O earlier this month to keep everything on track!!

GL Ladies


----------



## Butterfly67

You're imagining it Pebs :haha: Or maybe it is the time zones :wacko:


----------



## Milty

:hi:


----------



## Sis4Us

GM Ladies Happy Friday!!!!

Looking forward to a long weekend W DH home maybe mommy will get to sleep in ;)

I got a temp drop this AM so we will see what Tom. Brings

Hope everyone has a Great weekend!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## shinyshoes

Hi Ladies,:flower:

It's been ages since I posted in here ............... I've been keeping up with all the news though.

Pbl_ge - will be interested to hear how you get on with the lap, I am currently waiting for a date for the same thing. In all honesty I'm scared witless - it's the thought of a general anesthetic - but well it's something I need to do if I want to move forward on this ride :wacko:

So for the past few months I had been feeling a bit disheartened however once again I've given myself a good talking to and have put things in place for June. So I'm now taking my wheatgrass every morning - it took a bit of getting in the habit - I actually enjoy it now. I've asked for the referral to the Fertility Clinic so that went off yesterday, I'm waiting on a date for the laparoscopy - that's actually for something which may or may not necessarily connected (since Christmas I've been getting period-like cramps throughout my 2nd half of my cycle) but they are going to dye test my tubes as well. I've signed up to two yoga classes a week and I'm going for acupuncture.

On top of the above I've also cut refined sugar out of my diet and am eating more healthily. I want to lose 7lbs and tone up.

Looking forward to a long weekend - and right now the sun is shining!!

Love and positive fertile energy to you all!! :happydance:


----------



## Blythe

Hi Shinyshoes - i was having the exact same thing in my 2WW particularly during the first week for months....real period pains.....in fact i thought it would be down to cysts or blockages of some sort. however, i have had a scan on which they could see no cysts, endo etc and an HSG/dye test which showed clear tubes...puzzling. I have to say this 2WW i have found to be almost period pain free [so far] :)...perhaps the acu is doing something at last :thumbup:


----------



## shinyshoes

Hi Blythe :hi:

Gosh it's really interesting to hear you've had the same thing - first time it happened I was convinced that there was something really wrong - I've had blood tests, several internals (ugh!) and a scan with nothing showing up and tbh I think its maybe just the way it is but will have the Lap and the dye test so at least I'll know if my tubes are working! I used to get spotting about a week before my period was due, that had stopped for a few months but started again today and I'm due next Friday, so not sure what that's about but when it happens I know it's a BFN this month but I'm feeling ok about that as I have the above plans - I need to feel like I'm taking charge!

Am also starting Acupuncture very soon too and I'm feeling very positive about that!! Oh and I'm going to give temping a go - especially after the question around whether I ovulated this month. With that and getting fit there are plenty of things to try!

And there's me trying not to let this take over my life..... :wacko:


----------



## Blythe

Me too, me too!!! I'm a spotter....what a drag....although some months I don't get it at all. I've been using a progesterone cream so will see if that makes a difference this month. Some spotters do get their bfp on spotting months so you never know. :flower:


----------



## shinyshoes

Lol, Achers & spotters eh - great things to have in common - :haha:

I didn't know that some spotters also got BFP's that month - I've always assumed that's it and to give up hope. Be interested to know if the progesterone cream makes a difference.

You've made me feel so much better about several things Blythe - really, really appreciate your help :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

It's good to hear from other suspected endo folks! Shiny, I am definitely terrified, too, although people keep telling me it's no big deal. Someone said, "They wheeled me in, I felt the prick in my arm, and then I woke up as someone handed me animal crackers." Apparently this used to be routine, and can really help a lot of people conceive. So I'm trying to be positive about it. 

From what I've read luteal phase cramping can definitely be related to endo, but I'm really just learning about this stuff. Blythe, my tubes and ovaries are clear, too, but they still seemed pretty certain about the endo. I'll update after the lap.

I definitely had spotting my bfp month. Of course, it was also in the wrong place, but I honestly don't think that had anything to do with it. You can still get a bfp with a little spotting. It just depends on the cause. It's unclear to me if spotting is related to endo or not. I think no? :shrug:

Hope we all get bfps soon! :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Shiny and Blythe I am the same - having spotting from about 7dpo and having like stomach ache in the second half of my cycle (although that has been better recently) so I'm with you on that - and it is annoying :growlmad: Progesterone didn't seem to help my spotting and I have not been diagnosed with low progesterone :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Butterfly.... Did u get Ur shot today!!!!?????

Hope everything is going smoothly for ya!!


----------



## SweetMel

Hi everyone. I'm just checking in. My cycle is boring me to death. I'm ready to move on.


----------



## Milty

I'm bored with my cycle too. I have ordered black cohosh and I'm hoping to get it soon. It may be to late for this cycle but for sure will be for next! 

Also I quit the Pregnitude which was not good for my LP. I do want to put in the little cavat that I wasn't using it for its primary purpose of PCOS. I was using it for better implantation.


----------



## Butterfly67

Sis4Us said:


> Butterfly.... Did u get Ur shot today!!!!?????
> 
> Hope everything is going smoothly for ya!!

Thanks sis yes I got the injection :happydance: now just to wait for AF :coffee:



SweetMel said:


> Hi everyone. I'm just checking in. My cycle is boring me to death. I'm ready to move on.

:wacko::haha::hugs: fingers crossed for next cycle, and for you milty


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I've been feeling really good about my temps and I even had a Dip on 6dpo tested this Am and :bfn:!!!!!

Not really feelin it anymore :(

GL Ladies!!!!


----------



## Blythe

Butterfly67 said:


> Shiny and Blythe I am the same - having spotting from about 7dpo and having like stomach ache in the second half of my cycle (although that has been better recently) so I'm with you on that - and it is annoying :growlmad: Progesterone didn't seem to help my spotting and I have not been diagnosed with low progesterone :shrug:

Hi butterfly..... Isn't it frustrating. I've only had 2/3 day 21 tests and they have never shown an issue with prog levels. I've had mixed results with prog cream. I don't recall ever getting issues with spotting when I was younger. I've wondered whether it had anything to do with the supplements I've been taking for the 2-3 years to TTC. I'm hoping this cycle was be spotting free....I used black cohosh this cycle (CDs 1-10) and I've had nice steady post ovulation temps.


----------



## Butterfly67

I am also wondering if it is the supplements :shrug: I am 9dpo and no spotting so far this cycle although I did have my injection at 7dpo so that might have an effect. But I stopped taking a vit B complex this month soi am wondering about that...


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, everyone! :hi:

Spent all morning in the lovely garden, and taking a rest now. :sleep: :comp: 

Sweet, what would it mean if CD32 was your O day? Just curious :shrug: It could also be a LP/possible implantation dip, of course. Are you planning to test? :dust:

Sis, Blythe, hoping your tests give two lines, too! :dust: :dust: :dust: Not much longer to wait now!

The spotting thing is really the worst. :growlmad: I think the progesterone did help with mine--the usual spotting I had 8 dpo and beyond was completely gone as soon as I started using the supps (not the cream). So I would wonder if something else was wrong for those whose spotting didn't change with prog? :shrug: Caveat: I am totally talking out of my ar$e. :haha: No idea if this is correct at all, and it sounds like there are many reasons people can spot. Every time I mention spotting to my FS he says words like "fibroids," which is a scary thought. There's a whole thread in the Groups and Discussions forum for folks who spot for a week before AF, and lots of them have gotten sticky BFPs. :thumbup:

BF, hope AF comes super soon! :happydance:

Elphaba, Milty, hope O happens soon and that you catch that egg! :thumbup:

AFM, think I'm about to O. :thumbup: Got a bit of throat scratchiness, so I hope I don't actually get sick. :nope: If I managed to get a bfp this month, I wouldn't need surgery. Wouldn't that be nice? :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Best of Luck to U PBl!!!!

I feel like the PG Lucky charm on the TWW Thread so I'm staying over here!!! I'm so sick of everyone Flashin there :flasher: :bfp: :flasher:
Sweet... If u get a :bfp: too then I know it's me!!! :haha: chart does look promising!!

I went all the way to CVS to get a Freer thinking maybe the Wondfo weren't sensitive and still a BFN :cry:
I feel like crawlin in bed and callin it a nite!!! 
Everything was perfect this month and I get Notta :(


----------



## Butterfly67

Pebs, fingers crossed for a BFp for this month so you don't need that surgery :thumbup:

Sis, yes that is the annoying thing, when everything comes together perfectly and still no effing BFP :growlmad::growlmad: :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got some spotting this AM so I'm sure AF will be here shortly!!! :cry:

Not sure what in the world I'm doing wrong ..... Truly frustrating!!!

GL Ladies!!!!


----------



## Milty

So I'm laying in bed awake because my O cramps are so bad. They are currently double what I had for AF. I have also had them for 5 days.

I'm going to get a scan tomorrow and see what's up. :wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> So I'm laying in bed awake because my O cramps are do bad. They are currently double what I had for AF. I have also had them for 5 days.
> 
> I'm going to get a scan tomorrow and see what's up. :wacko:

That's a bit weird milty, hope you get an answer :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Milty said:


> So I'm laying in bed awake because my O cramps are do bad. They are currently double what I had for AF. I have also had them for 5 days.
> 
> I'm going to get a scan tomorrow and see what's up. :wacko:

Good luck, Milty! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope U get some answers and some Relief Milty!!!!

AFM ..... Just the one spot yesterday and Notta the rest of the day guess AF is playing games this month!!!! :nope:


----------



## Milty

Ok I found out I have 3 new cysts on my left ovary. :growlmad: 

This means my estrogen / Progestrone are out of balance again. I'm really not surprised as I could tell the Pregnitude had shortened my LP and lowered my temps. I will through out this warning if you don't have PCOS or elevated testosterone I don't think you should use it. On the other side of you have those it works really well. I have some left over Elph if you want it. 

So now I'm on cyst removal duty. As soon as I'm a couple days past O I will take Progestrone. Ive already started Vitex and will start black cohosh after AF. 

I would just like to say ...what a pain!


Hope everyone else is having a good weekend!!

BF how are those shots?


----------



## Sis4Us

I think I'm HAVIN the same I've been in excruciating Pain since I thought AF was starting... But I only had some spotting Fri & Sat afternoon and nothing since!!!

I've been up all nite w horrible pain in my lower back Especially my left side!!
My temps are up but I'm sure it's cuz of my lack of rest!!!

I just want to be done w this BS!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Milty, that's terrible! :hugs: :cry: Sorry the meds aren't working out for you. All these hormone interactions are so complicated, and I sometimes wonder if the docs really know what the heck they're doing. 

Sis, that doesn't sound good. :nope: :hugs:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty said:


> Ok I found out I have 3 new cysts on my left ovary. :growlmad:
> 
> This means my estrogen / Progestrone are out of balance again. I'm really not surprised as I could tell the Pregnitude had shortened my LP and lowered my temps. I will through out this warning if you don't have PCOS or elevated testosterone I don't think you should use it. On the other side of you have those it works really well. I have some left over Elph if you want it.
> 
> So now I'm on cyst removal duty. As soon as I'm a couple days past O I will take Progestrone. Ive already started Vitex and will start black cohosh after AF.
> 
> I would just like to say ...what a pain!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good weekend!!
> 
> BF how are those shots?

Sorry to hear that things are all out of whack. I was always curious how Pregnitude worked for women without PCOS. Some women have had great stories of IVF retrieval after pregnitude. Typically it was in older women that needed help maturing the eggs. Every body is definitely different though!

The pregnitude did help me some, but it didn't help enough. I am still taking one pack a day. Not taking 2 a day anymore, mostly because I am lazy and just forget in the evening. Plus the Clomid seems to be picking up any slack it could have caused because once again on 100mg of Clomid, I ovulated on day 20. (well today is day 20, but the OPK was positive last night and today... quite certain I will have the temp spike to confirm it tomorrow morning) 

I will reevaluate things with the RE when I meet with him in July. If you don't want the Pregnitude and have nobody else who wants it, I certainly won't refuse it. I will send you a private message with my address and a thank you in advance!

I hope you get everything worked out and get back on track with the hormones. I truly understand how frustrating balancing out your hormones can be. There is no overnight fix... it just sucks. :hugs:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis - I hope you start feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## SweetMel

Milty, sorry you have been feeling crudy. I hope these cysts clear up quick.

No ladies I haven't tested. And I am not going to for at least a few more days. This has been a really weird cycle so I am just hanging back.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Milty

Sweet your chart looks great and your far enough in your cycle I think you could test now and have an answer!


----------



## Sis4Us

I told her that last week!!! :haha:

AFM.... Well didn't really get any answers at the FS.... Only that my cyst is bigger now and that I didn't shed all my lining so the spotting wasn't AF!! :shrug:

They did my beta will have it back Tom but I know it's 0.... Why me why so much BS??!!??


----------



## pbl_ge

Sweet, you're killing me. :test:

Sis sorry about cyst. Fx good news tomorrow!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Seriously Sweet... I am with everybody else! TEST TEST TEST!!!! :rofl: That chart looks so fabulous and it's killing me with anticipation! :haha:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sweet- The chart is certainly triphasic, not to mention that huge dip on day 32 could be an implantation dip!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sweet, if you don't test soon I'm going to change the name of this thread to "Three BFPs" without your consent! :grr:


----------



## Butterfly67

Mel that chart does look good - are you holding back because you think there is a chance you O'd on cd32? I can't remember when you got a pos opk but if you are 26 dpo then for the love of god :test: :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my Beta came back normal :shrug: so I'm suppose to wait for AF and have the Cyst Popped!!!!

Not sure if I should change FF back to starting my cycle when I spotted or Not??? 
I'm so lost and confused!!!


----------



## Milty

It's very common for AF to stop when you have a cyst. It will just get lighter then stop. Because your corpus luteum / follicle just feeds the hormones estrogen / Progestrone ect into the cyst. This causes the cyst to get bigger and also you to stop producing a linning. With no linning you have no AF or a light one. 

So yes the spotting was most likely just AF. 

I would just go and have it popped because at this point you may not get AF. You may not be able to O either unless you do from the other side. 

I would pop it get a script for Progestrone and take it for 14 days to let your Overay heal. Then stop taking and AF will come and your cycle will be back on track.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry about the cyst, Sis. What Milty is saying gyves with everything I've heard about them. Really think you should follow doctor's orders to get rid of it. :hugs: 

And damn. Sweet Mel's chart shows that AF came. :cry: I was sooooooooo sure we had our third bfp!!! :nope: :cry: 

AFM, my doc called me at home this evening, talked about my good, non-PCOS-indicating blood work, then we scheduled the lap for the 20th. :sad1: Oh well. Let's get 'er done!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Awe, I missed that when I looked at SweetMel's chart earlier! It looked so great and her temp was still up.:cry::hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for the Input ladies .... When I got the scan she said my Lining is still thick like I didn't shed it all :shrug:

So I'm wondering if I'll even get AF so I CAN get it Popped.... Frustrating to say the least!!

GL Pbl on the Test!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

This thread got quiet. What's everyone up to? :flower:


----------



## Milty

I'm in the 2 WW :wacko:

Oh and going to try clomid next cycle


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm supposedly waiting for AF so they can POP my cyst ....but I know I'm going to ovulate.... Took OPk this AM and it was getting dark!!! :shrug:


----------



## Elphabaa77

You know what I am doing... lol!
:drunk: :shipw:

Well... that and in the whole 2WW as well! Keeping it light on alcohol on the off chance I could get a BFP. BUT not refraining completely because this is my vacation and I am not going to keep myself from drinking to end up with no BFP! I have done that for most of the past 14 months. However... I really can't compete with my sister, her fiancé, and my mom's boyfriend when it comes to drinking! (Nor would I want too!)

Hope you all have a great weeks and that some BFPs are around the corner!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I Od early AGAIN & I got my CH today 3 DPO ..... Didn't get a scan this time so I'm not sure which Ovary Od or size of Follies!!! :shrug:

Hope everyone else is doing Well!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Did you get the cyst sorted sis or are you waiting til next cycle? :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Nope cuz she swore I would get AF but I think the 2 days of spotting was AF I Od instead!!

I called when I got a +OPK on CD11 and they just told me to call back if I get my cycle!!!
WTH!!!!

I had A lot of O pains on my right side day b4 O so maybe it wasn't a bust cycle.... Guess we will see in a week!!!

I've had family in town during week of O....just got my house back so I will look for a new FS on Mon.... Seems like she doesn't want to do much if u don't need IVF !!! :nope:

How's everything W u Butterfly???? R U still waiting when r u doing ur transfer??? 

Lots of :dust: to U ALL!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Well fingers crossed and some :dust: for this cycle then!

I'm hopefully doing my transfer some time in the next couple of weeks :thumbup:


----------



## shinyshoes

Hi All!

:hi:

Just having a cup of tea (Rooibos!) and a catch up with BnB. Nothing to report here except feeling so positive!! Last month I was worried I didn't O and so the arrival of AF was completely expected. So this cycle I have done more exercise - nothing too strenous, just a lot of long walks with the dogs - have eaten well. CBFM and Digi showed highs and peaks on the same days and there was plenty of B'ding at the right times ....... I've just entered the TWW and feeling positively hopeful :happydance:

That said - if it doesn't work out again this month I've got the Lap on 1st July - pbl_ge please let us know how you get on on 20th - and an appointment with FS (NHS) on 11th July and I'm also having a private scan and probably AMH test done ahead of that. This means I'll be seeing the FS armed with results which hopefully might speed things up - but of course I might not need any this :winkwink:

I've also got a promotion at work and they just agreed to pay for some training I wanted so I am daring to believe I can have it all!!!

I'm going to see my sister and my neice next week so am looking forward to that too......

Whats everyone up to.......?


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa .... I read on another thread u take the Hydrochlorothiazide... Have u talked to ur Dr about takin it while TTC???

I take it for water retention my thyroid makes me swell up like a Balloon.... Just wondering if it's OK to take in the TWW!!
Will it affect Implantation or anything??

Thanks!!!


----------



## Milty

I clomid tonight ...

I'm kinda nervous


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Milty!!!

Did u get the Cyst under control??


----------



## Milty

Oh yeah...I loaded up on Progestrone and on Vitex. All gone:thumbup:

Mine probably poped up because my Progestrone was low when I was on Pregnitude. My temps were way low and my LP was shorter.


----------



## Sis4Us

That's good!!!!
GL lots of :dust: to U!!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Elphabaa .... I read on another thread u take the Hydrochlorothiazide... Have u talked to ur Dr about takin it while TTC???
> 
> I take it for water retention my thyroid makes me swell up like a Balloon.... Just wondering if it's OK to take in the TWW!!
> Will it affect Implantation or anything??
> 
> Thanks!!!

If you are just taking hydrochlorothiazide by itself... not the lisonopril with hydrochlorothiazide or any other hybrid drug with something besides the hydrochlorothiazide in it... it is fine for TTC. My general practitioner put me on that one specifically because I was TTC. Of course, mine was more for my borderline high blood pressure. It also makes me swell up like a balloon... and so does the dang Clomid. Bloat bloat blooooooat!!! I am only on 25 mg, but it doesn't seem to be doing much for me. Only reason I haven't asked about whether it should be upped is because I am really going to work on losing weight. That will more than likely help the problem. I am overweight, but my higher blood pressure could also be genetics. So if I lose weight and it doesn't help the high blood pressure and the PCOS, then I will ask for the meds to be upped.

So, you should be fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Well I've had 2 doses of my clomid and I feel great!

I was expecting the worse but this I can do!


----------



## Elphabaa77

What amount are you on? My OBGYN finally upped me to 150mg this cycle. With she would have done it sooner! We did 50 my first cycle, then just 100 my second 2 cycles since my progesterone had shown improvement. However, I was still ovulating later than I probably should and my progesterone was just borderline okay. I thought she would up me because of that... but she didn't. We had to do my progesterone test a day earlier than they would have liked and it showed me below 10 (9.5) again... so I think that is what finally pushed her over the edge!

I also decided to change when I take it. She had me taking it days 5-9 the past 3 cycles, so this time I am taking it 2 through 6. Everything I have read said that all doctors are different and it won't hurt you to take it earlier than day 5. Some docs even do day 1-5 and have had great success. Everything I read says that days 3-7 typically yield the best results. So I figured, if it isn't going to actually hurt anything to take it a little earlier and it could actually help me to ovulate sooner... then what the heck. This is the last shot before going to the RE, so I am going with it. A good friend told me that a lady she knows took 50mg from days 1-5 and got pregnant right away... and before that, she didn't even ovulate and had to take provera to get her period. (she has worse PCOS than even I do)

No excited about the side effects of my dose being upped to 150mg. They weren't overly pleasant on just 100mg... but I will do what it takes! Plus I shall warn hubby to take cover because this cycle could have me very crazy! :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for the Info Elphabaa .... I stopped takin it a few days ago incase it hinders implantation!!! I might just start taking it every few days to help w the water weight, I'm only taking 25 mg and it's by itself!!

GL on the Clomid Ladies!!

If this cycles is a bust I'm getting the Cyst popped and starting Clomid 100mg... We will see in a few days!! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Only on 50mg but I O on my own regularly.

Because I O early I'm taking it days 3-7


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty said:


> Only on 50mg but I O on my own regularly.
> 
> Because I O early I'm taking it days 3-7

I also O on my own regularly, but I am a late bloomer so to speak. Without Clomid it's usually day 26-28. With 50 mg of Clomid, no change... not even with my progesterone levels which would indicate a stronger ovulation. We bumped up to 100 mg the next 2 cycles and on both cycles, I O'd on day 20 and my progesterone had went into the low side of 'normal.' (12.5 the first 100mg cycle and then, we did it one day early the second cycle and it was 9.5, which they consider 10 normal) I am just happy they upped me again... I know I ovulate on my own, but I am guessing it's a weak ovulation with a small/immature follicle which would indicate the progesterone issue.

I wondered why I even really needed Clomid if I was ovulating... but it is definitely helping. Even if I am not pregnant yet.


----------



## Milty

I'm 100% positive my issue is immature eggs. I self diagnosed. My docs believe/ believed I'm fine because I O on CD 12-13 on avg and my follies are around 21-22 cm.

However, the last 1.5 years I've geared my supplements to improving egg quality. I did not notice any really difference until last Aug. Since then I've had 5 CP. So I know I'm close I just need a bit more nudge


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Elphaba - Good luck on the clomid! I just posted in your journal. :ninja:

Milty, I hope the Clomid does the trick for you, too. Is this your first time trying it? That's a super cute baby you have there in your avatar, but I may miss the little Fred Flintsone or Barney or whatever the other guy was. Sooooooo cute! :cloud9:

Sis, hope you get a BFP, but if not def take care of that cyst!

BF, any day now, yes? :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Is there a possibility that a call will come on the weekend? Or is this just a weekday thing? And when do you fly down there? 

My big day is tomorrow. :argh: Fairly nervous tonight, but I'm excited to get it over with. At the very least I should have more information. I feel like I'm in good hands with my doc, and that's the best one could hope for at this point. Not sure when I'll be coherent enough to be online?? :shrug: 

Best of luck to all of you ladies! :dust:


----------



## Milty

Try not to worry about tomorrow to much. Really it's a bit easier because your out the whole time unlike with a HSG. 

I would recommend you prep DH with questions you want answered after its over. That way you can find out immediately what you want to know and not have to wait for a follow up. 

AFM yes it's my first cycle which I know is weird since I'm LTTC but it wasn't until I convinced my doc of my immature eggs that she consider it. Then I didn't want it (actually I never wanted to take it) because I already O multiple eggs each month. So my goal is not more just better.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Good luck tomorrow PBL! Wishing you all the best and sending you tons of virtual good vibes!


----------



## Sis4Us

GL PBL.... Hope U get answers and It goes by super Easy!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks ladies! Summary is all in my siggie and the long version in my journal. I had stage 1 endo just in the area I had pain, and he removed it. Found damage to my right tube from the ectopic--tube is open but the dye pools in it, so it may not be fully functional. Everything else looked good. I'm meeting with doc on 7/3 to discuss next steps, and I've got my FX for something more aggressive than just Femara. Perhaps even IUI. :shrug: 

Milty, hope the Clomid does the trick for you!

Much dust to everyone else!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies just wanted to give a LIl update well 1st thing I started spotting this AM!! :(

Found a new FS and went for a Consultation yesterday and he is worried aboiyt my LOw blood sugar.... Which no one has ever mentioned B4!! :shrug:

He gave me DCI.... D-Chiro-Inositol.... Used for PCOS but he gave it to me for my Hypoglycemia!!!
I've been reading and it seems I have some of the PCOS issues like Isulin issues Vitamin D deficiency but I have short cycles and ovulate early unlike ladies W PCOS!!

IDK hopefully I'll get more answers TOM!! Also might be the fact that my thyroid went untreated for so long!!
Now I have to cut out Carbs and sugar from my diet so I don't get the ups and downs so much and hopefully that will help me loose some weight Too!! :thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing Well!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Good that you have someone else n it who is looking at different stuff Sis :thumbup: Fingers crossed you start seeing some results from this FS :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Butterfly hope u get a Sticky Bean!!!


----------



## Milty

Oh I love all the updates!!!

Sis I read about that when I was on the Pregnitude sounds good!

BF I'm sooooo excited for you! And your mom too!


AFM I finished my clomid with no side effects and have just 1 more day of estrogen left to take. I'm thinking I will O soon!


----------



## SweetMel

Hi ladies. Thanks for all of the support last cycle. I'm sorry I disappointed everyone. I've been too discouraged lately to be on here but it was nice to be able to catch up.


----------



## pbl_ge

SweetMel said:


> Hi ladies. Thanks for all of the support last cycle. I'm sorry I disappointed everyone. I've been too discouraged lately to be on here but it was nice to be able to catch up.

Sweet, did you really just apologize for disappointing **us**?!?!?! :saywhat: :saywhat: :saywhat: :saywhat: :saywhat: :saywhat: Au contraire, mon ami! Don't be silly. :growlmad: We were so sorry to see AF come, but don't worry your pretty little head one second on our behalf! Totally understand needing a break after something like that. :cry: We're thinking of you and will be here when you're ready!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Sweet ^^^what she said


----------



## Sis4Us

Sweet.... Good to hear from ya!!!

AFM.... Went to the FS this AM to have the Cyst drained and guess what.... He couldn't find it!!! :haha:
Cyst was gone so he started me on Femara was kinda hoping for Clomid cuz I heard it sways pink but we will see!!
Go CD12 for trigger shot and he wants to do IUI but I'm holding off on that till I talk to DH!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

That's great news, Sis! I don't know about Clomid/Femara for swaying pink, but everything I've read suggests that Femara is a better drug in terms of side effects. So be glad on that account! And if you're doing the trigger shot you can be very specific about your timing for better pink chances. 

I got curious: With IUI some people theorize that it's more likely to sway blue (I googled :haha:). It's possible, though, that doing the insemination puts the sperm close enough that the swimming advantage that the boys have no longer matters, and perhaps the timing difference for boy v girl has more to do with the longevity advantage of girls? :shrug: Apparently some REs can do a sperm wash that will _slightly_ increase the chances of one sex or the other. :shrug: 

Good luck!


----------



## Butterfly67

Mel :hugs::hugs: and what Pebs said :thumbup:

Sis yay for the cyst being gone :happydance:

Pebs lol at the title change :haha:

Milty, hoping this cycle does it for you :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea everything I've read says IUI most likely preduce boys I would say cuz they do the IUI right at O or cuz the boys don't have to be survive through the hostile VJJ!!

Either way I'm not sure if I want to go for it just yet ..... Thinking of giving the Femara a month to work First then maybe if we don't get a BFP we will think of it next month!!

Interesting that they can wash to favor gender.... I assumed that they washed W Alkaline wash which favors Boy but is better for most Sperm... Assuming another reason why most IUIs produce boys!!! I asked if they did anything to sway one gender or another she Sid no just PGD!! :(


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Yea everything I've read says IUI most likely preduce boys I would say cuz they do the IUI right at O or cuz the boys don't have to be survive through the hostile VJJ!!
> 
> Either way I'm not sure if I want to go for it just yet ..... Thinking of giving the Femara a month to work First then maybe if we don't get a BFP we will think of it next month!!
> 
> Interesting that they can wash to favor gender.... I assumed that they washed W Alkaline wash which favors Boy but is better for most Sperm... Assuming another reason why most IUIs produce boys!!! I asked if they did anything to sway one gender or another she Sid no just PGD!! :(

I read about the gender swaying washes before. It looks like there are very few clinics that do this... only one I saw was in California and they only did it when there was an increased risk for a gender-specific condition. For instance, if the chromosomes of a man and a woman show an imminent risk of a certain condition if they were to conceive a boy, they will do a wash/separation to try to give them a better shot at a girl. BUT there is never a 100% guarantee. I would also imagine this would be SUPER expensive! 

Also, I agree with PBL on the Femara vs Clomid. I actually wish I could have had Femara, but my OBGYN won't prescribe it. She isn't monitoring me, so I have NO clue what the Clomid is doing to my uterine lining. However, I do know about the mega hot flashes all the time! (makes it hard to sleep... too hot, then too cold) Then the bloat which has been terrible each cycle. Just never went away until AF showed. Then the pain around the time ovulation has gotten worse with each cycle. Now that I am finally upped to 150mg this cycle, I am a bit terrified of what ovulation is going to feel like this time around. It was almost debilitating last cycle! BUT I will endure them all because if it gets me pregnant then it was ALL worth it! :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Im surprised she didn't give U Femara ..... its what they give women over 35 and especially women W PCOS Or Endo cuz Clomid can aggravate those things!!!

Hows everyone doing???
Im getting a Lil nervous w all this extra help .... excited but Nervous!!!

:dust: for EVERYONE!!


----------



## Milty

Sis I'm like you excited but nervous:thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

It feels like so much more pressure to get it right W ALL the extras!!!

Exciting.... very Exciting.... i just dont want to be let Down if it doesnt work I guess!!

I woke up running into walls cuz my head has a ton of pressure built up.... not a surprise the Femara gave me a headache!!! :haha:


----------



## SweetMel

I'm excited for all of you. You have all made some very good progress. It seems like each one of you is so close. I can't wait for the bfps to start rolling in!

AFM, my bbs are so sore today. They were a bit sore a few days ago which is normal for me after ovulation I get a bit of cyclic breast pain, but today they are killing me. I tried to google it, but I didn't get very far. All I could find out is either I'm preggo or I have a magnesium deficiency. lol.


----------



## shinyshoes

Hi Ladies :wave:

I think I should start with some :dust: as it seems everyone is having some treatments - there has to be some more BFP's soon, they're going to all come together in a rush!!!

For me well despite feeling this was a great month AF due today and a test this morning was a BFN (which I thought it would be as nothing felt any different). No AF yet but she's lurking and so I've not been saved from the Laparoscopy on Monday. Was glad to read about yours Pbl_ge - well apart from the sickness, poor you - but have to admit I'm pretty nervous. Will be very glad to get it out of the way!!

Hope you all have great weekends............................


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Im surprised she didn't give U Femara ..... its what they give women over 35 and especially women W PCOS Or Endo cuz Clomid can aggravate those things!!!

Well, I mentioned Femara to my OBGYN back in January and she told me that I would have to see the RE for that. That she was unable to prescibe Femara, only Clomid. I know it just had to be a comfort thing for her since I know many women who have gotten Femara from their OBGYNs and did not have to see an RE. :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well it's not FDA approved for Fertility so that might be why she was hesitant!!!

I would say if u don't get results from the Clomid next few cycles to ask to switch cuz it could do a Number on your lining!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Well it's not FDA approved for Fertility so that might be why she was hesitant!!!
> 
> I would say if u don't get results from the Clomid next few cycles to ask to switch cuz it could do a Number on your lining!!

Yeah, typically 6 consecutive cycles on Clomid is it! In a year or two a doc may come back to it if circumstances change but they seem to think if you aren't pregnant in 4-6 cycles if Clomid then it isn't going to work for you. 

I see the RE for the first time July 16 and I doubt he'll keep pushing Clomid since I will have had 4 failed cycles by the time I see him. (Unless this cycle is successful)


----------



## Milty

I hope this cycle is the one!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Me too elpha. I hope Clomid works for you. I really do. I hope this is the cycle. If it doesn't happen for you within 6 months I would definitely insist on switching.


----------



## Butterfly67

Mel, fingers crossed the sore boobs are not a sign of magnesium deficiency :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, All! Taking a break from some Sunday work :dohh:, so I thought I'd check in with you all.

BF - Just a matter of time until you've officially got your BFP! :happydance: I hope this crazy Wimbledon is keeping you nice and distracted. Are you still feeling sane? :hugs:

Milty, looks like you just O'ed! Hope you caught the egg. :dust: Any nasty Clomid symptoms? 

Sweet, TWW almost over, yes? Perhaps you're not testing after last month? :nope: :hugs: I hope AF stays away for you! Not sure about the magnesium stuff. Do you take a prenatal? 

Eplphaba, how are those symptoms doing? FX for a quick O this month. And not long now until you get to see the RE! :dust: 

Shiny, good to see you back here! Did AF ever show up? I hope your lap goes well! :hugs: Come back and let us know what they found. I was terrified before mine. FWIW, after about a week I was more or less back to normal--perhaps at 80%. Each day adds a bit more to that, although I still am quite aware of being injured about 10 days ago. The scars are also very impressive. One *inside* my belly button, two very tiny ~1 cm on either hip. Once they're healed I'm sure they'll be nearly invisible. Good luck to you!!! :hugs:

Sis, hope this first month of clomid does the trick for you! :dust:

AFM, I am in limbo. Post-op consult is Wed. :coffee: In the meantime, I have no idea what's going on with my cycle, and my sleep has been pretty disturbed, so temps are unreliable. I EITHER just O'ed today OR (based on my tell-tale sore boobs) I'm 7 dpoish. :shrug: OH and I started calling it Shrodinger's ovulation. :haha: Today's temp was the first accurate one in a while, and it was definitely a LP temp, so at most I have two weeks until AF. This is frustrating because we're trying to plan some July travel, but whatever the RE and we decide to do next cycle it will involve timed scans, for which I need to be here. I just want to know when the next cycle will start! :brat:

I hope this thread is about to see a bunch of sticky bfps! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl.... On my last day of Femara.... Go in Wed for a scan!!! :thumbup:
Hope u get ur cycle figured out in Wed!

BF.... Exciting!!!

Sweet.... How have u been did u even try this month or did u decide to take a break? FX for U!!!

Milty.... GL!!!

Elphabaa .... Hope this month does the trick!!!!


----------



## Milty

No nasty symptoms for me. I have had O cramps but not as bad as when I had cysts! 

I'm very excited about this 2 WW but nervous at the same time


----------



## Elphabaa77

My bloat is definitely kicking in... but other than that nothing so far. However, I forgot my thermometer this weekend when I went to my sister's and Cedar Point. Haven't taken an OPK since Friday either. So I am hoping nothing happened and I missed it. Especially since no 'bases' are being covered tonight. Hubby was apparently all talk earlier! :haha: He seems to be passed out for the night.

We shall see what is going on in the morning. Only day 13 which is typically still really early for me.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm wondering if that's my problem.... I feel like I'm 9 mos prego and breathing heavy W the bloat!!! :(
I'm also spotting still is that normal w the fertility drugs?? :shrug:


----------



## Milty

Ok I take back what I said....

Really really really bad cramps tonight! I even took 3 Asprin but they are still bad :growlmad:


----------



## SweetMel

Here is a hug for you milty. :hugs: I hate o cramps. They are worse than AF cramps ( for me anyways). 

BF, I just figured out what PUPO stands for. Lol. Fx'd for you. When will you be able to test?

Sis, good luck on your first cycle with Clomid. 

AFM, no I'm not going to pee on any sticks. It is what it is. I have to be nearing the end of this cycle though. My bbs aren't as sore but I am moody. My tolerance for annoying people is very short. My hubby slept 12 hours today. He sleeps more than anyone else I know. 

Pebble, you're vegan right? How do you plan enough protein into your diet? What does your typical menu look like?


----------



## Sis4Us

Milty :hugs: I'm sorry u R hurting.... I'm not looking forward to the actually O cuz I'm sure it going to hurt!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

SweetMel said:


> AFM, no I'm not going to pee on any sticks. It is what it is. I have to be nearing the end of this cycle though. My bbs aren't as sore but I am moody. My tolerance for annoying people is very short. My hubby slept 12 hours today. He sleeps more than anyone else I know.

SweetMel- You haven't met my husband! :sleep::sleep::sleep: We were on a week long vacation to Myrtle Beach with my family, and all my husband did was for most of the week was sleep. Either on the couch in the condo or in the bed. My sister's fiance said he was about the laziest person he knows. My Mom thinks he has sleep apnea. He told me that he slept most of this past weekend too! The fact he wouldn't go to Cedar Point with me had my sister's fiance just reiterating how completely lazy he is. Sadly, I have to agree. I am getting tired of him sleeping all of the time, except for when HE wants to go do something. He is such a sound sleeper too! If we do have a baby, it will probably be a long time before I feel comfortable leaving our baby alone with him for extended periods of time. He's even admitted he would probably sleep through the baby crying. :dohh:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> I'm wondering if that's my problem.... I feel like I'm 9 mos prego and breathing heavy W the bloat!!! :(
> I'm also spotting still is that normal w the fertility drugs?? :shrug:

Not sure how comparable the Femara side effects are to the Clomid ones... but I never had spotting from the actual Clomid. BUT even though I have never been pregnant, I would have to agree that the bloat is bad enough that it probably does feel like being 9 months pregnant. Definitely find myself breathing heavier when the bloat is really bad. Mine seems to get the worst as I approach ovulation. At least, that's when I am most miserable. Kind of counterproductive since that's when we need to be having the most :sex: but I feel the least like actually having it! :haha:

I did just do an internet search to see if spotting while on Femara is common. Some women claim it is, but I couldn't find any fact-based sites. The only one I found was talking about Femara in reference to cancer treatment. On that site, it mentioned spotting as something you needed to see your doctor about! They called it 'recurrent period/spotting' during Femara treatment. However, with cancer treatment these people are taking Femara every day. Not just for 5 days. So I would think it effects women differently in those cases and spotting wouldn't be cause for concern in your case. At least not because of the Femara anyway. If it continues, you may want to ask your doc about it.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sweet, this is probably more than you asked for, but I got a bit carried away. Are you thinking of going veg? I know you're gluten free. 

Spoiler
Putting this in a spoiler because it's a bit off topic. I'm not vegan, but my OH is, so I eat vegan 95% of the time. That means that sometimes I'll get a cheesy frozen pizza, or sometimes I'll put a bit of parmesan on our homemade pizzas, but the rest of the times it's vegan. Cheese is really the only non-vegan thing I'll do, except that I don't exclude packaged foods based on trace ingredients from the labels, like OH. I don't like eggs. 

But the protein thing is a challenge, especially if you're very physically active. I try to make sure every meal has some protein, and that all ingredients are as high protein as possible. In our house it's always whole wheat flour, for example, even for pastries. We eat really well, though I say it myself. :blush:

Last three dinners:
-Homemade pizza with tempeh, asparagus, peppers, and onions. Crust 100% whole wheat flour. 

-Pintodillas. My own invention. Homemade low fat refried pinto beans substitute for cheese in quesodillas. Topped with lime-cilantro veggie hash, salsa, and home grown greens.

-Garlic scape pesto pasta with onions, edamame, mushrooms, and broccoli. Lots of walnuts in the pesto sauce. Whole wheat pasta. 

I'm very conscientious about making sure all major meals contain good amounts of protein and green veggies. (I get cranky when I go out and can't find a vegetarian meal that fits those criteria.) An easy weeknight meal for us would be stir-fry veggies and tofu with quinoa. 

Snacks:
I've become addicted to an organic nuts and berries trail mix that our grocery store sells, so that's one of my go-to snacks. I also like Newman's Own high-protein pretzels, which I like to eat with a high protein dip, made with cashews, lentils, or sunflower seeds. We also of course eat lots of fruit.

Lunches are usually leftover dinners for me. My go-to easy lunch these days involves one of the Thai rice noodle packets (https://www.thaikitchen.com/Products/Instant-Rice-Noodle-Soups.aspx) with about a cup of tofu, then about 2-4 cups of steamed (read: briefly microwaved) veggies (carrots, broccoli, kale, scallions, mushrooms, etc.).

OH has two hummus and kale sandwhiches for lunch pretty much every day. Here's our bread: https://www.foodforlife.com/product/breads/ezekiel-49-sesame-sprouted-whole-grain-bread

Breakfast for me can be muslix with flax seed milk, homemade muffins (current batch is whole wheat almond-peach-flax seed), or toast with almond butter. OH makes a daily smoothie with high quality (non-soy) protein powder. 

So I haven't added up the protein in my diet in a while, but the last time I did I was getting about 40-45 grams a day without effort. I'd like it to be higher, and some days I'm sure it is, but I also know it's lower on some days. CDC recommends about 46 grams of protein/day for the average woman. This is a fiercely debated number. :shrug:

Sorry for all you ladies with the nasty symptoms! :nope: :hugs: The things we do for a :baby:, right?? Hope they pass quickly!

So I TRIED to change my profile pic to BF's :bfp:, but it didn't work. :growlmad: :hissy: Think I might give up and change it back. When I look at my User CP, I see the test, not my mountaintop yoga pic. :shrug: 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Sis4Us

What Huh... BF got a :bfp:?????????

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## SweetMel

BF is consistently getting a positive on her hpts! :happydance:

Thanks Pebble!

Spoiler
I ask because I'm curious. I read alot about hormones and such in meats, dairy, and eggs. Organic is hard to buy where I live but I have switched to buying organic eggs. I eat a lot of veggies because I love veggies, but hubby is a meat and potatoes kind of guy. His mom teases that the only time she ever eats a vegetable is when she visits me. I don't eat much cheese these days, and I don't drink milk (never have liked it), but I do love yogurt. I want to try to make my own yogurt because the yogurt that I find at the store is not what I want. I read that yogurt can be made from almond milk so I would like to try that because I like almond milk. I dripped the whey off of my yogurt yesterday so that I can lacto-ferment guacamole, salsa, and a couple other receipes that I got from Wellness Mama. I didn't know what kind of vegan you were (lacto, ovo) or for what reason. I don't know if I could completely go vegan, but if I did it would be a slow transition. I'm avoiding gluten for right now and it seems to be helping! And the protein thing -- well, I try to get 80-90 grams a day because I read that you are suppose to take your weight in pounds and divide it in half and that number is suppose to be the amount of protein in grams. But like you pointed out no one really know how much we are suppose to have.

Sleeping husband had the day off yesterday. He slept 5.5 hours then he was up for awhile before going to the couch for about a 2 hour nap. I woke him for dinner, and then after dinner he fell back asleep on the couch again for the rest of the evening (about 4 hours) until midnight when I told him to get up and go to bed where he still is because he has another day off and doesn't have to get up (7.5 hours). So with my calculations that is 19 hours that he slept within a 24 hour period. Should I be worried?


----------



## pbl_ge

19 hours?!?!?!?!?!? :saywhat: :saywhat: :saywhat:


----------



## Sis4Us

Has he been working long Hrs or anything to cause him to be exhausted ????

That's a lot of sleep.... I would say make him go get a physical W bloodwork!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

SweetMel - My husband would easily sleep that much if his work scheduled allowed. Of course, my hubby gets up at 2:45 am everyday and isn't home most days until 4 or 5 pm. He's a garbageman. He easily slept that much on vacation though!

Do you think your husband could have sleep apnea? Does he sleep a lot overall, or has it just been lately? My Mom thinks my husband has sleep apnea, but he doesn't snore a ton? So I don't know? However, my Mom is a nurse, plus my Dad had sleep apnea when he was alive, so I would think my Mom would probably have a good idea. My Dad's sleep apnea went undiagnosed for so long that his heart function had decreased significantly. To 40% I believe? So, if your hubby is sleeping a lot on a regular basis... you may have him talk to a doctor about this. They'll want to do a sleep study and such. Hopefully your husband isn't as big of a pain to get to a doctor as mine!


----------



## Sis4Us

Three :bfp:s !!!!!!!

Whooohooooo!!! Bring on the rest!!!

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## SweetMel

Thanks for the opinions. I think he has a problem and told him so, but he doesn't believe me. He works 9 hours a day usually, which I would not think too bad. When he is not working he is at home. I don't know if he will agree to go to the doctor. I wrote that last post at 7:30 and he ended up sleeping until I woke him up at 11:30. No joke. I've been sleep deprived before and couldn't sleep that much.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I would try to get him to go to the Dr.... I'm sure it's maddening cuz it is for me when DH is in bed by 9 and I'm still up cleaning and bathing kids!!!


----------



## SweetMel

I know. Right? The thing is I'm 12 years older but I can out last him any day.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Hey Sis - I saw this article and thought of you. Not sure if you already saw it or not, but it's called 'How to Have a Girl.' :thumbup:

https://www.babyzone.com/getting-pr...wdIgnite|CrowdIgnite|Widget||100412|||famE|||


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry I haven't managed to get on much in the last few days, internet access has been patchy at best :growlmad:

Blimey Mel, that is a lot if sleep. I think also diabetes can cause people to sleep a lot :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Elphabaa ... I'll check it out though I'm sure I've read everything know to man about it!!! :haha:

BF.... Good to hear from U how's that Lil bean doing??

AFM.... Went for my CD9 scan to check things out and I have 6 Follies on both ovaries that's 12 total!!! :nope:
They are all only 10 mm pretty small so I go back Sat to check progress.... She seemed concerned that they are so small!!!
Would be my luck 1st round of meds and Its messed up!!!


----------



## shinyshoes

BF - BFP - simply brilliant!!!! :happydance: And I really feel there are going to be a lot more to come!

So no Lap as cancelled due to period. Actually secretly pleased as I was simply terrified. They wanted to reschedule for Monday but I've wimped out for a bit. My Dr is going to write and see if there is anything else they can try first (instead) - she's thinking MRI scan. 

The Consultant was really dismissive and wasn't interested in any of my questions and when I told my Dr she said she knew as she had been to see him herself and found him to be the same even though she's a Dr and her husbands a surgeon! Got an appointment with a Fertility Consultant next Thurs so I'm hoping for another ultrasound, maybe a HyCosy and SA for DH - that plus an MRI might hopefully have all bases covered without the Lap. But if it really comes to it I will just have to 'man up' and get on with it.

I so wanted to get a BFP before my 39th birthday in August - 2 month countdown..........!!! Determined to keep positive, plenty options out there yet!!! 

Love and :dust: to all!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to give an Update!!!!

Went for my CD12 scan I have a Follie on my left at 20mm and a 14mm on the right... Should do trigger shot tonite!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## Milty

Yeah for having a big follie!!!

Shiny I have a doc spot on Monday where I'm hoping she will schedule me for a lap. I really don't want to do any of the other tests again I just want to skip and go for the lap as its the easiest by far!

Of course I can only do that if I'm not pg :haha:


----------



## SweetMel

I'm excited for you sis. Fx this is it. What about the other ones? Are they worried that you will hyperstimulate?


----------



## Sis4Us

SweetMel.... They where all gone just the 20mm on the left and 14mm on the right!!!

Just gave my self the trigger shot.... Was putting it off cuz I wanted that other Follie to have a chance.... Also cuz that needle was LONG! :haha:

I should O on MON morning!!! FX

Excited the Cyst is gone and had a Big Follie on the LEFT hopefully that's my girl!!!

How are u doing haven't talked to ya in Forever! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Fingers crossed this is it for you sis :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thank BF... How are U feeling ?????

Not sure if any of u have done a HCG trigger but I'm kinda confused!!!!
I got a pretty big spike in temps this AM..... Does that mean I Od or is it just the Shot??
:shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry sis I've not done a trigger so can't help :flower:

Feeling great thanks, a few minor symptoms and very tired but all good :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Thank BF... How are U feeling ?????
> 
> Not sure if any of u have done a HCG trigger but I'm kinda confused!!!!
> I got a pretty big spike in temps this AM..... Does that mean I Od or is it just the Shot??
> :shrug:

I have never done a trigger BUT just looking at your chart and prior temps this cycle I don't think you O'd yet... BUT cover your bases just in case! It's probably imminent! But look for a big spike than that to confirm it happened.

Get to the :sex: Sis and lots of :dust:!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Actually amend that Sis... it's quite possible with your positive OPK yesterday that you did ovulate very recently! Get to the :sex: and catch that eggy!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Elphabaa.... I was think my coverliine will Prob. Be 97.9 so when it goes above that then I'll worry!!
I told them I had a +OPK when I got my scan and they said that it was good that I should O tonite or Mon AM!!! :shrug:

We will see been :sex: every other day except today and tom!!! We will get in as much as allowed w DS2 running amuck!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Good job on the early o elpha. :happydance:

Sis, I bet you will o very soon. I keep stalking your chart every day. 

Milty, your temps look good. Will you be testing soon? Fx for you dear. 

I'm going to the health food store today. I hope I find something really awesome. Maybe I will buy some Maca.


----------



## Milty

I did test BFN but I had bloods done today as well!

I did however get my lap scheduled with my doc today for next week!!

I'm so excited as I've been ready for this since Feb!! Even better she is going to do the dye through my tubes as well!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning Ladies ...... Looks like I'm 1Dpo today!!!

How's everyone doing??

Milty have u tested Again??

Elphabaa & Sweet FX!!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Oooh, Milty, let us know when you hear back about your blood tests! I'm hopeful you won't need the lap. :winkwink:

Sweet, did you get yourself something exciting? :munch:

Sis already knows this, but I just got the green light to do injectables this month. I'm excited and hopeful. All the fun will start Thursday. :happydance:

How's everyone else? :flower:


----------



## SweetMel

Somebody else on here is going to get her bfp but who? It is so exciting. I'm staying tuned in. I don't want to miss anything.

So yeah I did find a great little place in south county STL. I bought some organic turmeric, a small bottle of magnesium oil, milk thistle supplements, Dr. Bronners liquid soap, castor oil (so that I can do those castor oil packs that you did sis), and I bought some kombucha tea. They didn't have everything I was looking for but it was a nice place.


----------



## Sis4Us

Good deal Sweet!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sweet, I love the positivity! :happydance: I was so determined when I started this thread about my new year's resolution--gotta tap into that again!

So far it's three people. I bet at least three more will get a bfp by the end of 2013! :thumbup:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Hopefully there are at least 5 more BFPs in this thread by the end of 2013 (if not the end of August!!!)

PBL - So excited to hear about your journey with injectables!!! I am sure I am not too far from those myself, so you can educate me! :thumbup:

SIS- yay for a strong looking ovulation on your chart! :happydance:


----------



## Milty

Well I got my Progestrone results back ...

Umm 31.9 US scale


----------



## Sis4Us

Dang I would say that's pretty good what about Beta???
Any????


----------



## Milty

I havnt got it yet...


----------



## pbl_ge

Milty said:


> Well I got my Progestrone results back ...
> 
> Umm 31.9 US scale

Sheesh. :shrug: What are the normal ranges on that? I have "30 or above confirms ovulation" in my head, but I don't know if that's right. Where's Elphaba? She's the expert on this!


----------



## Milty

Umm above 6 means weak O ...8 is ok O but you really want to be at 10 and up


Ummm almost in second Tri ....

Also this was done at 10 DPO not 7 DPO ....this can't be right


----------



## pbl_ge

I finally just found this:
https://www.fertilityassociates.co.nz/Information-for-GPs/FSH,-Estradiol---Progesterone.aspx

If that's the scale your test was on, I think your 7 dpo results were probably fabulous.

But I'm not sure this is right.


----------



## pbl_ge

But, drat. That's a NZ link. :dohh:


----------



## Sis4Us

Have u PoAS???? Cuz that sounds promising!!!


----------



## Milty

I've tested and there looks like something but its a bad test...it has a blue line


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty said:


> Well I got my Progestrone results back ...
> 
> Umm 31.9 US scale

That's definitely a great progesterone number! I am jealous! :haha:

Like was already said... 5-6 is probably O but weak and they prefer 10 or higher. 18 is 'conclusive' ovulation... but some women *cough cough Milty* get 30-50 even! Rockstar progesterone right there! :happydance:

Hopefully mine will look that awesome tomorrow! My record high has been 12.5 on Clomid 100mg. Not so 'rockstar.'


----------



## Milty

I think my highest before this was 18


----------



## Milty

Here is my weird test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sis4Us

I've read at that range it's First tri or U can get a high P level on a medicated cycle!!!

I would say u have a BFP in the works but I don't want to be wrong!!! :)


----------



## Milty

Well keep in mind I'm also taking the pill form supplement


----------



## Sis4Us

That is weird how it's Purple in color!!!

Do u have a Frer???


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes that's why I say a medicated Cycle can be high !!

Haven't u been on the P before what was your test results then??


----------



## Milty

Yes but only one....I think I use it in the morning...


----------



## Milty

Sis4Us said:


> Yes that's why I say a medicated Cycle can be high !!
> 
> Haven't u been on the P before what was your test results then??

That's when I got the 18.9


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty said:


> Well keep in mind I'm also taking the pill form supplement

I just remembered that! That may explain the rockstar number. Especially if you were saying it was done at 10dpo because typically peak progesterone in the luteal phase is around 7dpo and it falls off from there... unlessssssssss.... well you know! :winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

I would say 20 points higher it's cuz the Clomid gave u a Awesome O or u are PG!!!

FX!!!


----------



## Milty

Oh my goodness now I'm excited and nervous...


----------



## pbl_ge

OMG. I went away for 15 minutes, came back, and it looks like our 4th bfp is in the works! :yipee: Is it your bed time yet, Milty? Because you really should go to bed soon so that you can POAS again soon! :winkwink:

I also seem to remember that you have a history of chemicals. :sad1: Is that right? FX the clomid has fixed those problems! :hugs:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty said:


> Oh my goodness now I'm excited and nervous...

Good luck Milty! Hopefully the high progesterone level is good sign. Are you testing again in the morning or waiting?


----------



## Milty

Oh I'm testing in the AM for sure...

Yes I do have a recent history of CP so that's where the nerves come in


----------



## pbl_ge

Milty said:


> Oh I'm testing in the AM for sure...
> 
> Yes I do have a recent history of CP so that's where the nerves come in

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

We're rooting for this one to be bfp and then stick stick stick!

:dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Everything crossed for you milty that this is the one. That is a great P level. Can't wait to see today's test and hear the beta level. When will you get that? :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well I thought I would get my beta at the same time... So I'm not sure


----------



## Milty

Well I had a temp drop this morning but I tested anyway

BFN oh we'll...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pbl_ge

Milty said:


> Well I had a temp drop this morning but I tested anyway
> 
> BFN oh we'll...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: milty


----------



## Sis4Us

Booooooooooo!!!!!

Sorry to hear that :hugs: :hugs: !!!!!!

U R not out till the :witch: shows!!!!! FX


----------



## Elphabaa77

:hugs: Sorry to hear that Milty. I really hate that wretched feeling I get when I wake up to a temp drop......... especially after 10 dpo. You just begin to know that the :witch: is imminent.


----------



## Sis4Us

We are still here rooting U on either way it goes!!!!! :)


----------



## Milty

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sis4Us

AFM..... Really hating these P suppositories!! I wish I could just take my oral pills this Blows! :(


----------



## SweetMel

OMG. That's a good progesterone number. Fx 4 u. :dust:


----------



## Milty

Thanks ...either way I'm happy about the number ...

I'm thinking AF is on the way. However, I'm excited for next month!


----------



## Sis4Us

Way to be +++++++ Milty!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Well, I got my progesterone results and they are far less impressive than Milty's. Only 13.3. Technically, it's my best number yet in 4 cycles of Clomid and I should be happy about that. BUT since I was hoping for at least 15, if not a 20... I am far from happy.


----------



## Milty

But 13.3 means a good O

I think you should be happy


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty said:


> But 13.3 means a good O
> 
> I think you should be happy

I should be happy, but I have been so dang emotional the past few days. It takes nothing to make me :cry:. I have had some pretty strong, vivid dreams the past 2 nights and wake up so tired in the mornings. So I think it's causing me to have some major mood swings. :wacko:

BUT!!!! Did you not take any progesterone today and your temp jumped back up? Do you expect AF tomorrow? I mean... maybe it's the residual progesterone, because I am the last person to try to get anybody's hopes up. But the temp going back up does look quite awesome.........


----------



## Milty

I agree it looks cool but I'm actually sick

Right after I took my temp I had to puke...I've got a stomach bug and now have a temp of 99.7


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty said:


> I agree it looks cool but I'm actually sick
> 
> Right after I took my temp I had to puke...I've got a stomach bug and now have a temp of 99.7

Awe! That stinks! :dohh: Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Milty

Thanks!


----------



## SweetMel

elpha, I think you should be happy about your number. you are making progress after all.

milty, i'm sorry you are sick. :hugs: get better soon.

Sis, did you experience anything after you applied the castor oil packs? I have only done it for two days now, but so far I don't feel any thing.


----------



## Elphabaa77

SweetMel said:


> elpha, I think you should be happy about your number. you are making progress after all.
> 
> milty, i'm sorry you are sick. :hugs: get better soon.
> 
> Sis, did you experience anything after you applied the castor oil packs? I have only done it for two days now, but so far I don't feel any thing.

It is progress... except for with me going to the RE next Tuesday, there are no immediate plans for any more Clomid rounds. My progesterone was only this good because of Clomid. But maybe the RE will keep me on Clomid 150mg another month or two and monitor things... or MAYBE even do Clomid with a trigger. My 17mm corpus luteum probably means my follicle only ever got to 17mm, and most doctors define a good ovulation and a mature egg at 18mm or higher. So maybe a trigger would push me over the edge with the Clomid? I guess only time will tell.

I am just so darn impatient! :brat: :hissy: I am NEVER good at waiting for anything that I want really, really bad! Instead, I just obsess on how I am going to get what I want. In this case, no amount obsession can ensure I get what I want.

So lots of :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee: waiting around in the next 5 days. Waiting to test... waiting for the RE appointment. I guess, at least I am not waiting for progesterone results anymore. :dohh:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Man... I am realizing I am quite the downer in most of my posts today. Sorry about that ladies! Guess it's been a rough week.


----------



## Milty

Hey we all have them :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Elphaba, you're not nearly as much of a downer today as I am! I think all of my posts have contained one of more of these: :brat: :hissy: :grr: :cry:

I'm whiny. :haha:

Anyway, I agree with the others that your progesterone number sounds perfectly respectable. It's not superduperamazing high, but high enough to confirm O, and that's perhaps as good as you can get without progesterone supplements. :thumbup: It's possible that it doesn't have a linear relationship with clomid or how "strong" the O is. :shrug: But it's well into the "good" range, so that may be all you need to know.

But can I just say how excited I am for you to see the RE? :yipee: I feel like your doctor has been holding you back some, and reading what you put in my journal about your unconfirmed PCOS was so frustrating. I bet that once you see the RE all this will get sorted out pretty quickly. However, I still haven't given up hope for this cycle yet! :winkwink:

And, Milty, I'm sorry you're sick. :sick: :hugs: I hope it passes quickly. Are you doing the same thing again next month? 

Sweet, Sis, everyone else- :hugs: How are you all? 

AFM, had a terrible saga of a day, which started with being told I would need to pay $11,000 out-of-pocket for the meds. :saywhat: That was wrong, but there's still bad news. :cry: Can't start the injectables, because I have a cyst....on the same side as my good tube. :brat: So, it's two weeks of birth control pills for me. Very frustrated, but there's nothing I can do but wait. :coffee:


----------



## Milty

I know how you feel about out of pocket medical :nope: I've been forking it over for my surgery. I guess the good news is I will have met my plan deductible for the year:thumbup:

Yes since my surgery will be very early in my cycle most likely cd 5 I can go ahead and do Clomid days 3-7 estrogen 8-13 and then Progestrone in the 2 WW. 

The cool thing will be I will have had a fresh dye done on my tubes and hopefully fixed anything else they find.


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa.... Glad u are seeing the RE I agree u need someone who can figure all this out better for U and the P is way better than it was!!!!:thumbup:

Pbl.... So sorry about the Cyst I know how u feel I was putt off months due to mine!!!
:hugs:

Milty.... Sorry u are sick hope u feel better real soon!!! :hugs:

AFM.... Having some real strong ovary twinges on both side but mainly my Left!!! Hoping it's a good sign but I'm not looking at symptoms this month as the Shot has given me Plenty!!!

Sweet I did feel like things where moving along better... If ya know what I mean plus it gave me brown spotting from my cyst!!
What are u doing them for just to increase blood flow or are u HAVIN some issues??


----------



## Sis4Us

Ladies please help .... Why r my CH dotted its Makin me Crazy!!! I don't get it!!


----------



## Milty

That means its not 100% that the 14th was your O...it could have been the 13...

When it's pretty sure but there are other possible dates it makes your cross hairs dotted


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis - Exactly what Milty said. My guess is it has to do with the cervical mucus pattern you put in. I bet if you were to ditch the W on day 14 or change it to E... the crosshairs might go solid. That's really the only thing on your chart that 'could' be holding it back. You had 3 continuous raised temps and your positive OPKs came in within the right time frame. So it probably has to do with noting the eggwhite CM and then watery CM the following day. Fertility Friend gets a little nit-picky sometimes.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Actually, looking at your other charts prior... you had watery CM on ovulation day before as well... so who knows then. LOL Your April chart had dashed crossed hairs too. I think it's safe to say you ovulated on day 14. :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Elpha look at your temps!!!

See that's a big improvement!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty said:


> Elpha look at your temps!!!
> 
> See that's a big improvement!

:rofl: My 5:30 am wake-up-to-temp alarm was in the middle of a MASSIVE Clomid hot flash. So... I am not completely trusting it. :haha: I WAS pleased to see it went up a bit today... but it has also done that before. 

Where is the fast forward button to Monday when my OBGYN told me to test?!?! That will be day 11 and she said I should see a positive by then. That way, if it would by some miracle be a positive, I could cancel my RE appointment. I was tempted to take a test this morning when the temp went up a bit...... but I was good and refrained! I thought it might ruin the baby shower that I am throwing for my cousin tomorrow. (2nd baby shower I have thrown for a cousin since October... :dohh:) PLUS it's 8 dpo, so still quite early. I am just impatient!


----------



## Milty

It's good to restrain ...but so hard

I was looking at the 5 temps over 98...that is good!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty said:


> It's good to restrain ...but so hard
> 
> I was looking at the 5 temps over 98...that is good!

For me, having ANY temps over 98 is pretty good. My temps to run low. I always wondered if the fact that I temp at 5:30 in the morning effects that? Or if I really am just prone to lower temps... or a combo of the both. They say your temps rises every half hour or so. I just chose 5:30 because I typically never have any reason to get up before then. That way I don't screw it up later. :shrug:

BUT with me having to dispute all positive signs... if you look at my chart history when you click on my chart, I had quite a few temps above 98 the cycle before last. Last cycle I didn't chart for most of the luteal phase because I was on vacation. And are there really 5 above 98? I think some were just a tick below 98. I only remember 2 temps being above 98. Of course... after 15 months of charting it all does seem to blur together. :haha:

Sorry for being such a negative nancy. :rofl: It's a defense mechanism. I don't want to get my hopes up, this week has been too emotional already. :dohh:


----------



## Milty

Ok 4 if you want to be picky :winkwink:

Still I think it's good ...I'm not saying its a sign your pg but I do think its a sign of a good cycle!

Yup I know how it is to chart for so long...I think at the end of this I'm going to hang up charting for good...


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty said:


> Ok 4 if you want to be picky :winkwink:
> 
> Still I think it's good ...I'm not saying its a sign your pg but I do think its a sign of a good cycle!
> 
> Yup I know how it is to chart for so long...I think at the end of this I'm going to hang up charting for good...

Wow... I guess I did have 4 above 98 degrees. :haha: In April though, I had 8 temps above 98 in my luteal phase. 

I secretly WISH I would be pregnant (well, don't we all?) so that I could just be done with temp charting. I am so over it... but it's like I have OCD or something. As long as I am trying to get pregnant, I feel like I am going to miss a sign or something if I don't chart. It was hard enough to let go last month when I was on vacation... and the only reason I 'allowed' it was because I was in the luteal phase.

I will say this much though... if I didn't have the convenient Fertility Friend charting app on my iPhone, I probably would have stopped LONG ago. Using a pen and a piece of paper would have seriously irritated me. Heck, I have an Ovacue Fertility Monitor I never use because it was just becoming a pain as well. I would have to download all of my readings into the computer after so long or I would lose them. Sometimes, it would just completely reset on me... and right after that, apparently my hormones were too much for it to handle! I used it my first Clomid cycle and it actually confirmed ovulation on day 11 for me! WTF? That cycle the Clomid didn't work... I didn't even ovulate until day 26. :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

Elphaa I was just getting excited abut your temps as well when I saw them, and the wacky dreams :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Butterfly67 said:


> Elphaa I was just getting excited abut your temps as well when I saw them, and the wacky dreams :thumbup::hugs:

Thanks! I was stalking your journal and those are some mighty fine BFPs!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Good beta numbers too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

I was getting excited about BOTH Elphaba's and Milty's temps! :winkwink: Are you feeling better, Milty? Did you know the FF says the average false negative (before positive) HPT is 10.3 dpo? 

Ladies, I think some distracting fun needs to be had this weekend. What's everyone up to? :flower:


----------



## Milty

Well I tested today and still BFN...at 14DPO

My charts are very misleading they are tricky...my most "beautiful" charts are BFN ones...like Nov & Dec last year.

This is one heck of a bug though as I thought I was getting better but got sick again just a bit ago :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Im going to bury myself into painting and Cleaning!!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

I'm throwing a baby shower for my cousin... :argh::grr::-({|=

Somehow don't think that's going to be much of a distraction. :haha:


----------



## Milty

I was supposed to play poker with my girlfriends tonight but I don't think they want me to contaminate them :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

Milty said:


> Well I tested today and still BFN...at 14DPO.

Damn. :growlmad:


----------



## SweetMel

I'm on vacation in the beautiful city of Chicago! I love it here. If it were at all possible, I would move here. Maybe one day. I don't plan on tempting until after we get home. FF doesn't like me anyway. 

To answer sis's question, no I don't have any problems. I'm actually doing a lot better than I was just a year ago. I was reading hethir rodriguez's website and thought I would give the castor oil packs a try. It can't hurt.


----------



## Elphabaa77

SweetMel - I am a big fan of Chicago too! It's about 3 hours from us, so it makes for a nice weekend getaway. We actually celebrated our first anniversary there in April. Stayed at the Sheraton Towers on the river, but within walking distance of Navy Pier. We had a blast!

So... at my cousin's baby shower, of COURSE attention was brought to me with my Great Aunt asking when we were going to have a baby. :dohh: This seems to happen at pretty much all family events lately. It's always so awkward... and then the few family members that do know seem to look at me with sad eyes. I guess they know how awkward it is for me. I guess if we have enough family functions the whole family will know soon enough. 

Of course my 22 year old niece and my ex sister-in-law said that when I do get pregnant they are throwing me the 'baby shower event of the year!' :haha: Love those girls!


----------



## pbl_ge

Elphaba, I've gotten pretty rude about that question. Well, I try to make it a joke, but I do usually say something like, "Oh my god, THAT question! You would not believe how often we get that question!" And go on like that for a while until they forget that I'm not answering it. :haha: 

Sweet, Chicago sounds great! Hope the castor oil packs work magic for you.

Milty, hope you're feeling better. Sorry for AF. :hugs:

How's everyone else? :flower:

I'm just kicking it on birth control these days. I think we're headed east tomorrow night to go hiking in VT then on to a wedding in NH. Who wants to place a bet for how long it will take them until they're pregnant? :sulk: 

:hugs: and :dust: to all.


----------



## Elphabaa77

pbl_ge said:


> I'm just kicking it on birth control these days. I think we're headed east tomorrow night to go hiking in VT then on to a wedding in NH. Who wants to place a bet for how long it will take them until they're pregnant? :sulk:
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all.

My bet is that they conceive within a month of their wedding and with twins! (That happened to a friend of mine last year... :dohh:)


----------



## pbl_ge

Elphabaa77 said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> I'm just kicking it on birth control these days. I think we're headed east tomorrow night to go hiking in VT then on to a wedding in NH. Who wants to place a bet for how long it will take them until they're pregnant? :sulk:
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all.
> 
> My bet is that they conceive within a month of their wedding and with twins! (That happened to a friend of mine last year... :dohh:)Click to expand...

:sulk: :sulk: :sulk: :grr: :grr: :grr:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well yesterday my Test was white so my trigger is outta my system!!! I'm not sure if that's what was keeping my temps up or what cuz yesterday I was freezing and this AM my temp dropped!!! :shrug:

Will test in a few days and do my Beta Next Mon!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Well yesterday my Test was white so my trigger is outta my system!!! I'm not sure if that's what was keeping my temps up or what cuz yesterday I was freezing and this AM my temp dropped!!! :shrug:
> 
> Will test in a few days and do my Beta Next Mon!!!

Lots of luck and :dust: Sis!


----------



## SweetMel

I second that. ^ I'm ready to hear more good news.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I tested this AM BFN and my temp went back to Norm!!! Gettin some mild cramping I'm sure I'm on the road to AF!!!! :cry:


----------



## Elphabaa77

I don't know what's up with my temps. Must be the increased Clomid dose. My temp should have been a lot lower today since it is 14dpo and AF should be here tomorrow. Temps are noticeably falling but not down to the 97.3-97.4 they usually would be today. Wonder if that means AF will be a day later than expected. I haven't tested since Monday and after Tuesday's RE appointment I am not testing again. The likelihood of a BFP is almost nonexistent. I don't really feel much like talking about it... but you can get the 'gist' from my updated signature or read the whole story in my journal which is also in my sig. I think when this cycle is over I am going to stop charting and possibly stop using OPKs. At least for a few months. All kind of pointless if we will be doing IVF anyhow.

Guess we shall see if AF shows tomorrow or if she wants to toy with me while we are out of town for a wedding this weekend.


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa... I'm sorry U R having a hard time!! I'm in the same boat I need to loose weight also and If my Beta is Notta on Mon we will be jumping to IVF also!!

I have an appointment to talk to the Dr Fri after BW to see what our options Are I'm sure he will want to do an IUI but I'm not sure if that will help or Not!! :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Elph I'm sorry your appt went so poorly Hun. I haven't even got off my but and sent the Pregnitude and now I'm to late. Have you decided to take it anyway? Also I've seen sperm counts have dramatic increases taking the items you listed. 

I too will be spending the next 3 months trying to loose as well. I will not be TTC for the next 3 months as I will be on Lupron. 

Like you I got bad news or I guess I should say my first bad test ever. It's so much to cover I'm not able to know as I'm sooo tired. I will say in-spite of the bad news I'm even more hopeful than I have been. It's crazy I know but being told this is what is wrong has brought me such relief. 

So I'm going to take advantage of my time off TTC and try to loose 45 pounds.


----------



## SweetMel

:hugs: everybody. I too am frustrated at this point. I keep thinking how I have let up on my diet. I haven't gained anything back but I haven't lost anymore either. I have been hovering around the same mark. I keep kicking myself for not trying harder. I looked up my BMI the other day and I'm a 31.6 BMI which is considered obese. It kinda depressed me. I knew I was overweight but to find out that I am considered obese is just like a knife to the heart. I was part of a thread that was losing weight ttc, but they all let the thread go and no one has posted to it in a couple months. It was helping me stay focused. Oh well. Also I need to start using my Lose it app again to journalize the food I eat, but I was thinking of going low tech with a notebook and pencil. Every fertility website that I find keeps saying the same thing - get down to a healthy weight. Maybe I shouldn't even ttc until I reach my goal weight.


----------



## Butterfly67

Just sending some :hugs::hugs: in here as it seems like there are a lot needed :nope:


----------



## Mischief

SweetMel said:


> :hugs: everybody. I too am frustrated at this point. I keep thinking how I have let up on my diet. I haven't gained anything back but I haven't lost anymore either. I have been hovering around the same mark. I keep kicking myself for not trying harder. I looked up my BMI the other day and I'm a 31.6 BMI which is considered obese. It kinda depressed me. I knew I was overweight but to find out that I am considered obese is just like a knife to the heart. I was part of a thread that was losing weight ttc, but they all let the thread go and no one has posted to it in a couple months. It was helping me stay focused. Oh well. Also I need to start using my Lose it app again to journalize the food I eat, but I was thinking of going low tech with a notebook and pencil. Every fertility website that I find keeps saying the same thing - get down to a healthy weight. Maybe I shouldn't even ttc until I reach my goal weight.

It's so hard to put your life on hold while you try to lose weight, especially when losing weight is such a slow process!

This summer I have been using Sparkpeople.com (there is also an app) to track food, exercise, and progress towards goals. The the articles, message boards, blogs, and teams also help keep me motivated. I've lost only three pounds in the last two months, but logging the number of minutes I exercise and being aware of what I eat _has_ to be helping _something_.

Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty - I have some phentermine left from last fall when my GP tried it with me. At the time my blood pressure wasn't being controlled so it made it spike high and I couldn't continue the phentermine. But now that I am on BP meds and not obsessing with TTC, I may give it a shot again. Gave me lots of energy and suppressed my appetite real well. Hope the lupron helps!

Sending :hugs: to all of you ladies. What a rough month for a lot of us.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Oh and Milty don't worry about the pregnitude. My RE told me to not bother with it since my results from taking it were minimal. He just upped my metformin ER from 1000mg to 1500mg to help offset what the pregnitude was doing for my insulin resistance.


----------



## Sis4Us

My temps are in Decline mode they are still at my Norm but I got another BFN this Am and have been really Moody!!!

I have a feeling AF will show b4 mon!!! :(


----------



## Milty

11 DPO is still a bit early though Sis..

I'm still a bit devistated about my surgery but I'm trusting my doc that TTC will
Still be possible after the Lupron. 

My goal is to make my body as ready as it can be at the end of the 3 months.


----------



## SweetMel

I agree with you milty. Sis, your lp should be longer before you start expecting AF. Are you having a lot of cramping, and PMS?


----------



## Milty

I don't know if you guys like this kind of thing or not but I put pictures of my lap in my journal.


----------



## Elphabaa77

My temps are still on the decline, but still no AF for me at 15 dpo. :saywhat: I have had AF-like cramps for about 3 days now, off and on. Temp is falling off... just really expected at least a trace of spotting today. Before clomid my luteal phase was never more than 11 days. Then 2 months of 100mg clomid and I had 14 day luteal phases. Now, bumped to 150mg... and AF still hasn't showed. Must have been a great O for me!

Forgot to mention I told the RE my corpus luteum measured 1.7 cm at 4 dpo and I had read that was a bit small. He said that actually my follicle was probably of good size because the corpus luteum would have shrunk some by 4 dpo. He also reiterated that a progesterone level of 13.3 at 7 dpo was pretty good. So, sounds like I had a beautiful cycle, especially with this extended of a luteal phase. Too bad hubby's guys weren't up to the task. :nope:

Really wish AF wasn't trying to make a grand entrance though... we are traveling and have lots to do this weekend. I hate 'planning' only for her to keep not showing!!! But maybe I can enjoy the hotel pool and hot tub tomorrow without fear... :haha:


----------



## Milty

Elpha I think this is a great cycle for you! You really responded well. Now you just Need "the" cycle


----------



## Milty

You may get a surprise BFP while you are saving up


----------



## SweetMel

OMG milty. I didn't realize you had a journal or I would have been stalking you earlier. I miss things sometimes. Anyway, wow what an ordeal! You must be in shock. I have to say, I am. :cry: I haven't looked at the pics yet but I will when I get to my computer. I hope you will be able to come back from this soon. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh I just started the journal on Tuesday before my lap. So you havnt missed much!

Yeah I'm in shock.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty said:


> I too will be spending the next 3 months trying to loose as well. I will not be TTC for the next 3 months as I will be on Lupron.

Okay... so when I posted before about the phentermine I was getting lupron mixed up with weight loss meds. :dohh: So really... my phentermine story was way off track. So... um... yeah. My mind is so jumbled as of late!


----------



## Milty

I didn't even notice so I'm right there with ya Hun! 

I really want to loose but I know at least in the beginning it will all have to be diet until I get back to normal. I'm not really good at exercising anyway!


----------



## Sis4Us

SweetMel... My LP is usually about 12 days but maybe the Femara and P will make it longer this Cycle!!! 
I've been having very mild cramps and kinda of a Burming Pinching sensation.... Weird feeling so I guess I will just see what happens in the AM!!!

Nite Ladies!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Well, ladies, this has been a crap month for everyone but BF. And she&#8217;s even struggling with nerve-wracking spotting and cramping (which is NORMAL, BF, so do NOT panic! :haha: :hugs: ). Is Mars in Scorpio or some nonsense like that? :shrug: :growlmad: :haha: We need to get ourselves out of this rut! 

Elphaba, just posted in your journal. I hope you&#8217;re having a good time on your trip, even though you had to bring the :witch: with you. :hugs: :hugs: 

Sis, so sorry for AF. :hugs: :grr: Are you doing the Femara again this month, or something different? Now that you&#8217;re with a FS, I&#8217;m still feeling really positive for you. :thumbup: Hope you&#8217;re pampering yourself during AF!

Milty, I&#8217;ve been on your journal too, of course. Can&#8217;t believe your news. Even though I&#8217;m back at my computer, I still haven&#8217;t clicked on your photos&#8212;too scared. :argh: I&#8217;ll try to build up courage and come check them out. Taking the next 3 months to get yourself fit sounds like a good plan! In the meantime, I hope your convalescence goes quickly. :hugs: :hugs: 

Sweet, ugh, knowledge is sometimes not power, it&#8217;s just depressing, right? :nope: And I think the pen and paper food diaries work just as well as the digital ones, except that it can be more difficult to calculate things. But as long as you&#8217;re monitoring what you eat, you&#8217;re almost certain to eat less. Perhaps trying out being vegan for a month or two will help? I know you&#8217;re interested in that, and you would almost certainly drop some plans. If you&#8217;re having a hard time finding supplies locally you could check out online vendors. And anytime you want recipe help or ideas, drop me a line. I love the challenge of vegan cooking! (But I also ate the hell out of the cheese trays at the wedding this weekend. :haha: )

Mischief, hi! :hi: Welcome to the thread. You/your OH and I/my OH are the same ages. :flower: 

I definitely want to get in better shape, too, so perhaps this thread can work on that collectively? Mine is less about weight loss (I&#8217;m okay, although def not &#8220;thin&#8221;), but I&#8217;m really out of shape. Our measly little hike we went on kicked my butt, since I&#8217;ve done no exercise since the surgery. We&#8217;re getting more serious about the idea of buying an inclining treadmill so that there are no more excuses. 

Scan to check on cyst is on Thursday. I may actually take a few extra days of BC pills, to line up the schedule because of some (more) travel conflicts. In the meantime this has gotten a bit boring. :coffee: 

Big hugs to all! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Wow it has been a month hasn't it!!!

Yeah for BF it's been a long time coming sweetie!!

I don't know how well I'm going to do losing weight when I'm on Lupron but I really want to try! 

I wish I new how much exercise I can do after the surgery but I'm actually getting conflicting answers. It's seems I'm out of doing normal exercise for at least 5 weeks maybe 8 Boo!

A very good friend of mine did drop by today with lots of frozen fruit & spinach so I can make my smoothies! :thumbup:

Pbl does it hurt your insisions to do yoga?


----------



## Mischief

Milty, my twin sis is recovering from a similar surgery right now and I'll nag you because SHE isn't taking my nagging seriously... TAKE IT EASY! :) She has been so impatient to get better that she instead keeps setting herself back. After a couple of weeks she had days where she felt more energetic, so would move around too much and then end up swollen and miserable on the couch again. She thinks she needs to be taking care of everyone when really she needs to let everyone take care of HER. OK, I'll get off my soapbox now. :)

pbl_ge, one thing that helped me tremendously as I tried to get more exercise into my life was Couch to 5K. It's a workout plan to get you from nothing to running a 5K. It starts with very easy jog/walk intervals, and over eight weeks or so you slowly build up to running 5K. It was the slow progression that kept me from getting overwhelmed and giving up. I downloaded an app for my phone that told me when to jog and when to walk, and kept track of the workouts as I completed them. I highly recommend it! :) Now if only I could find something similar to motivate me to do strength training - it's so overwhelming!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes as U Stalkers Saw I started spotting and I'm having on and off very light Flow!! :shrug:

Still gotta go in the AM for Labs which I think is totally stupid but maybe they want a scan b4 moving to more meds!!!

Pbl... I'm thinking he will do the Femara again since I responded well and he will prob push the IUI!!

My house goes on the Market Tom and DS1 starts summer school Wed. So it's going to be busy around here!!
On a plus note found a 5 bedroom house w a new pool being put in .... Close by so who knows maybe we need to be settled first!!! 

Staying positive.... Well trying!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief... Where R u at in Texas?? If u don't mind!!
Also I see U r Clomid resistant have u tried Femara??


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Mischief... Where R u at in Texas?? If u don't mind!!
> Also I see U r Clomid resistant have u tried Femara??

I'm in Houston as well! :)

My OBGYN prescribed the Clomid after 6 months with no luck on our own. We did three cycles - 50, 100, then 150. I suffered all the weird side effects, but never ovulated. 

My husband and I then went to a fertility specialist, but it was a terrible experience. I think his next step would be Femara, which I'm open to, but I think we're going to find a different doctor first. 

Around the same time we consulted with him I started taking Vitamin D supplements as we discovered I was deficient, and I ovulated on my own for the first time that I can even recall. That has made me have a really hopeful "let's just wait and see" attitude. Maybe I'll ovulate again this cycle. I even started charting. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I'm really in Cypress but most People don't know it but Houston is Big and very well Known!! Lol

I had all kinda trouble W my first FS but my New FS seems to know what he's doing?? What Clinic are U going to or is it the Dr thats the Problem!!

I had a MC in Oct. and every since then I gained a ton of weight my energy went to Poop and I was sick all the time!! Well come to find out my thyroid has been outta wack since DS2 and the MC pushed me over the edge!! When I went to the Thyroid dr she also said I was way Deficent in Vitamin D!! My last labs all my levels looked Good so I was hoping that would help but AF still showed!! :(

Hope everything works out for U if u need my Drs info I'll be happy to give it to ya!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Milty said:


> Pbl does it hurt your insisions to do yoga?

Wouldn't know. :shrug: Yoga and I broke up years ago. :haha: 

But everything that involved my ab muscles hurt for longer than I expected--better part of two weeks, and my incisions were only ~1 cm. My ab muscles have vanished. So I've been trying to get back into a sit up routine. :thumbup: 



Mischief said:


> pbl_ge, one thing that helped me tremendously as I tried to get more exercise into my life was Couch to 5K. It's a workout plan to get you from nothing to running a 5K. It starts with very easy jog/walk intervals, and over eight weeks or so you slowly build up to running 5K. It was the slow progression that kept me from getting overwhelmed and giving up. I downloaded an app for my phone that told me when to jog and when to walk, and kept track of the workouts as I completed them. I highly recommend it! :) Now if only I could find something similar to motivate me to do strength training - it's so overwhelming!

I did that program years ago when I first started to run. It was helpful! I'm really unconvinced that running is a good exercise for TTC women. My doctor assures me that it's fine, but lots of written material says that high impact stuff can interfere with implantation. I have no idea, but I figure I need to maximize my chances at this point. Other doctors have said to avoid high impact during the TWW. :shrug: 



Sis4Us said:


> Yes as U Stalkers Saw I started spotting and I'm having on and off very light Flow!! :shrug:
> 
> Still gotta go in the AM for Labs which I think is totally stupid but maybe they want a scan b4 moving to more meds!!!
> 
> Pbl... I'm thinking he will do the Femara again since I responded well and he will prob push the IUI!!

:hugs: Yes, they always want the blood tests. Their argument is that Femara has been shown to increase the chances of birth defects if taken while pregnant (although it doesn't stay in the body very long at all, so using at the beginning of a cycle is very low risk), so they have to be 100% certain you're not pregnant before letting you take it again. As you know, sometimes pregnant people still get a fake period. And the scan is to make sure you don't have a cyst. Like me. :growlmad:

Good luck!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well U Jinxed me PBL!!!! Cyst is back W a Vengence!! :(

They are suppose to call me W a Plan today since the Dr was W patients.... I'm so over ALL this BS!!! :shrug:
I was looking forward to just moving on But NOOOOooo!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Dammit Sis that is seriously annoying :growlmad::growlmad::hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

BOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :grr: :grr: :grr:

What can I say--misery loves company? :shrug: :blush: Hope yours goes away quickly!


----------



## Milty

Oh Sis this is really awful :hugs: sorry hun


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Well U Jinxed me PBL!!!! Cyst is back W a Vengence!! :(
> 
> They are suppose to call me W a Plan today since the Dr was W patients.... I'm so over ALL this BS!!! :shrug:
> I was looking forward to just moving on But NOOOOooo!!

Sorry, Sis. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I had to go Back to the FS... Hubby brought me in to get that Fn thing Assperated!!

They got a Perfume bottle size of fluid!! :nope:

My dr was very understanding and Told me no Worries some women get these cyst when they ovulate.... Seems to always pop up when I O from my left side and that's where I had the 20mm Follie..... He said we will just get U PG this cycle so we don't have to worry about it AGAIN!!! :thumbup:

Thanks for the Well wishes..... We can beat this ALL of us can!!! :)


----------



## SweetMel

:hugs: well dang it. Sis, it's always something. If it's not one thing, it's another. I sure hope this doctor knows what he's doing so he can help you.


----------



## pbl_ge

Your ticker is mad at you, Sweet. :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies for ALL the Well wishes!!!!! :hugs:

I'm feeling better still spotting not sure if that is my AF or the cyst :shrug:

On day 2 of my Femara had a major headache yesterday hopefully it will stay away today!!

Kinda nervous about the IUI but I'll get over it!!
Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Good luck with the IUI sis! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Whoohoo! We're due more BFPs on this thread! :happydance: Lead the way, Sis!

AFM, cyst is gone, so I get to start injections soon. I have to extend the BC pills for a bit longer because of travel, but the fun should begin sometime next week! [-o&lt;


----------



## Sis4Us

So Glad the Cyst is gone PBl :happydance: 

I'll be Happy to lead the way on The BFPs if Everyone Joins me!! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I'm so ready to start TTC again ...mostly because I'm ready to :sex:...

I go this long without it all the time I think is just being told I can't do it makes me want it more :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: Milty :blush:

First official day of showings today and I had one at 6:30 and had an offer by 7:30!!! :thumbup:

Wish that BIG house was still Available .... Time to go shopping!!


----------



## Milty

Wow Sis that's Fantastic!!


----------



## pbl_ge

That's great, Sis! Congrats!

Milty, when were you given the green light to :sex:? I bet it's pretty soon. :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

One more week :coffee:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm so :( DH just got home today and tells me he will be gone TUE-FRI next week when I O on Sat!!!!! :nope:

He's making this even harder!!!

We have no house we like got a GREAT offer over List but there is nowhere for us to go!!

Sorry stressing pretty Bad had to Vent!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

What's new here, ladies? :flower: Seems like a bunch of us are in limbo. I'm going to do a roll call:

Milty - Benched due to surgery. :hugs: But will totally get a bfp one she's back in the game.

Sis - In the game! Waiting on IUI bfp. :winkwink:

Elphaba - Preparing for AC. NTNP in the meantime? Is that right? :hugs: 

Sweet - In the game, right? I know you were considering a break. :hugs: 

BF - UTD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 

Mischief, looks like you're awaiting a new FS appt? But still in the game in the meantime? :shrug: 

AFM - Waiting for new cycle for first round of injectables.

Is that where we all are? I only went back in the most recent five pages, but I know others have come in and out. Good luck to everyone! 

Who will be next????????????????????


----------



## Mischief

pbl_ge said:


> What's new here, ladies? :flower: Seems like a bunch of us are in limbo. I'm going to do a roll call:
> 
> Milty - Benched due to surgery. :hugs: But will totally get a bfp one she's back in the game.
> 
> Sis - In the game! Waiting on IUI bfp. :winkwink:
> 
> Elphaba - Preparing for AC. NTNP in the meantime? Is that right? :hugs:
> 
> Sweet - In the game, right? I know you were considering a break. :hugs:
> 
> BF - UTD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Mischief, looks like you're awaiting a new FS appt? But still in the game in the meantime? :shrug:
> 
> AFM - Waiting for new cycle for first round of injectables.
> 
> Is that where we all are? I only went back in the most recent five pages, but I know others have come in and out. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Who will be next????????????????????

Right now I'm waiting...

1) to ovulate ("Dear ovaries, please _please_ PLEASE work with me this month!"), 
2) for my insurance company to approve the HSG,
3) and for an appointment with a new FS.

Waiting, waiting, waiting...

It's so hard to not live OPK to OPK, or two week wait to AF, etc. and just LIVE A NORMAL LIFE! :wacko:


----------



## pbl_ge

Mischief said:


> Right now I'm waiting...
> 
> 1) to ovulate ("Dear ovaries, please _please_ PLEASE work with me this month!"),
> 2) for my insurance company to approve the HSG,
> 3) and for an appointment with a new FS.
> 
> Waiting, waiting, waiting...
> 
> It's so hard to not live OPK to OPK, or two week wait to AF, etc. and just LIVE A NORMAL LIFE! :wacko:

TOTALLY understand! My last chance at bat was actually late May. I've been on the bench since. VERY annoying!!! :grr: :grr: :grr:


----------



## Milty

I normally do ok with the waiting from one cycle to the next. However waiting for Nov. when I can't try that's going to be hard:nope:

You guys are gonna have to get some BFP to keep me entertained!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis4Us said:


> I'm so :( DH just got home today and tells me he will be gone TUE-FRI next week when I O on Sat!!!!! :nope:
> 
> He's making this even harder!!!
> 
> We have no house we like got a GREAT offer over List but there is nowhere for us to go!!
> 
> Sorry stressing pretty Bad had to Vent!!!

Oh, and Sis--that seems like it would be fine. Just tell him to "prepare himself" properly in advance. :winkwink: You know--flush the system, so to speak? :haha:

Hope you can catch this juicy Femara egg!

:dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well FS called this AM I have a Scan Thur. And possible IUI Sat so he will be here.... Was kinda hoping they would say Fri since its b4 O!!! 

So we will see what Thur brings :thumbup:


----------



## SweetMel

Good luck sis


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies DH left this AM and we didn't even get any :sex: in B4 he hit the road!!! His job is really stressing him out Plus the house and Babymaking on TOP of that!! :)

Hopefully he will be home FRi so we can get in 1 day B4 IUI and I told him to release in the shower every other day!!! His count is high so I don't see it lower the count to much just getting rid of the Bad stuff!!! :thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing well!!! I'll keep u guys posted!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well even more Drama to add to my Carzy Life!!!

Got a nearly + OPK this AM had to run to the fS to get some test Done!! Well did BW and a scan and whatta know I have 2 Follies on the left
A21mm and A 17mm!!!

They want to bump up the IUI to Thur but DH is gone till Thur nite!!! :nope:

What am I going to do???


----------



## Milty

Schedule for Friday. It's the best you can do:hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

That's rough, Sis. :nope: FX Friday works out!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my BW came back that I was already surging FS to not trigger and I should O within 24hrs!!!
But my OPK this am was way darker?? :shrug:

I hope I don't O that soon who knows!!

Called the FS and she said my LH was 44 yesterday so I was for sure surging!!! Isn't that high is it due to the 2 follies?? Kinda worried now!!


----------



## Milty

Oh yeah my LH would be higher the more follies I had. I would say it could even go up a bit more for having 2.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea well my temps dropped Wed and Thur so they wanted me to come back for BW yesterday and my LH was 12 and my P was 3.4 so I was ovulating!!!

I'm pretty sure the darkest OPK Wed AM was my highest point of surge and I would ovulate 36hrs from then!!

Goes to show WE might just know a Lil bit more about our own bodiesthan the FS...especially when we have been TTC for yrs!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck, Sis! Did your timing end up okay?

Started my injections last night. Not as bad as I thought it would be. Can definitely see those getting pretty humdrum.

How is everyone else? :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

I think we got in a few good shots as my temp kinda gradually went up.... Just hoping both those eggs got released since I didn't trigger IDK!!

GL w those injection that one trigger can be a bit dramatic for me so FX u dint get sore!!!:)


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> I think we got in a few good shots as my temp kinda gradually went up.... Just hoping both those eggs got released since I didn't trigger IDK!!

I've been wondering! Glad it worked out!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well if I don't get my BFP I will for sure be doing IUI later this month!!!

DH is grounded that week he has to be here and we will freeze some goods for Emergency use!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sis4Us said:


> Well if I don't get my BFP I will for sure be doing IUI later this month!!!
> 
> DH is grounded that week he has to be here and we will freeze some goods for Emergency use!!! :thumbup:

Yes don't let him out of your sight :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well 3DPO today I've been tired and grumpy but I'm sure that's due to all the stress from the sale and Buy of House!!

Been have crazy drainage took allergy meds yesterday but nothing seems to help!! :(

Hope everyone is doing well!!!

How are U feeling BF??


----------



## Butterfly67

Fingers crossed this month is the one for you Sis :thumbup:

Am feeling OK thanks, fair amount of low level aches and pains and some nausea but nothing too major :thumbup:


----------



## shakirovt

it really gets long to get pregnant, eventhough all tests seem to be okay.


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck, Sis! FX this is the month for you. :dust: 

Shakirov, it sure does! :dohh:


----------



## Milty

I'm going to the doc today for my follow up and maybe start my 3 months off. Should be interesting.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Milty !!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Everyone's gone quiet, again. :shhh: Hope all are well. I'm having a helluva roller coaster over here, but I'll spare you the details. 

How is everyone? :flower:


----------



## Milty

I'm back to work part time this week and now I'm just exhausted I can't do anything!


I get my Lupron Shot sometime next week.


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Well 3DPO today I've been tired and grumpy but I'm sure that's due to all the stress from the sale and Buy of House!!
> 
> Been have crazy drainage took allergy meds yesterday but nothing seems to help!! :(
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> How are U feeling BF??

Have you found your house yet, Sis?


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl..... :hugs: it will work out maybe not as expected but it WILL!!!!

Now if I could just tell myself that Lol!!! We r going to have to pass on our first offer they want ALL NEW Siding not gonna spend our saving for them a brand new house!! :nope:

I've been doing other repairs around here that now I have to finish fir the 2nd buyers hopefully they will be satisfied w those!! :shrug:

Still haven't found a house there is so Lil on the market it's really crazy cuz last year there where Foreclosures and sales EVERYWHERE!!! :(


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Pbl..... :hugs: it will work out maybe not as expected but it WILL!!!!
> 
> Now if I could just tell myself that Lol!!! We r going to have to pass on our first offer they want ALL NEW Siding not gonna spend our saving for them a brand new house!! :nope:
> 
> I've been doing other repairs around here that now I have to finish fir the 2nd buyers hopefully they will be satisfied w those!! :shrug:
> 
> Still haven't found a house there is so Lil on the market it's really crazy cuz last year there where Foreclosures and sales EVERYWHERE!!! :(

We're having a DIY weekend around here, too. NOT my favorite!

The houses in our neighborhood are selling very quickly! By the time you see the house on har.com and go to set up a viewing, it's gone! Good luck! I'm sure you'll find the right house soon. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Same around here and everyone is askin way over value cuz they can get it!!! :(

I'm a DIYer I remodeled our Master bath last year and that's OUR Biggest sale Feature!!!

Wish DH could do Anything around the house be he's only good for heavy Lifting and Spending money!!! I'm a thrift shopper I found our New freestanding Tub for $200!!! Lol

If it where up to him he would just pay LOTS of money for someone else to do it!!! I better finish all my Projects B4 I gt a BFP or he will cut me off!!! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I've been peeling paint All day my hands hurt my back hurts and to top it off my Realtor is being a :witch: argggggggg!!!

Hope Tom is a better Day!!! Nite All


----------



## SweetMel

My husband would rather pay someone else to do home projects too. :haha: watch out sis. You just might be surprised by a bfp. 

I am patiently waiting on AF. I don't think my temps look good enough for a bfp. Do you? AF will probably wake me up in the morning.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my temp went down instead of up this AM so I'm starting to loose hope!! :(

Guess only time will tell TICK TOCK TICK TOCK!!!


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Same around here and everyone is askin way over value cuz they can get it!!! :(
> 
> I'm a DIYer I remodeled our Master bath last year and that's OUR Biggest sale Feature!!!
> 
> Wish DH could do Anything around the house be he's only good for heavy Lifting and Spending money!!! I'm a thrift shopper I found our New freestanding Tub for $200!!! Lol
> 
> If it where up to him he would just pay LOTS of money for someone else to do it!!! I better finish all my Projects B4 I gt a BFP or he will cut me off!!! ;)

What a find! Awesome!

My husband is the DIYer around here. He has endless energy for it, and isn't afraid of big, crazy ideas. I just try to keep up! Today he's redoing the shower tile in the guest bathroom. I'm excited - that room was nearly in it's original 1975 state before he ripped everything out! I can't wait to see it finished!

Fingers crossed for you! I hope the :witch: stays away!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis, your temps still look good to me! Hoping for you! :dust: All the house projects sound amazing, although I'm sure they're very stressful. Hope that you get it sorted! 

Milty, hope your energy comes back. Also hope that you don't have bad side effects from the Lupron. 

Sweet, I hope AF stays away for you, too.

:hugs: and :dust: to all.

I'm in limbo and waitin' on a call.... :telephone:


----------



## SweetMel

Well, I'm out ladies. This wasn't my month. The dirty witch got me. Maybe next time. *sigh* I hope the rest of you get good news soon. Sorry that you are in limbo pebbles, and I hope the doctor knows how to fix the problem. I was deep in thought the other day thinking it is a wonder that any of us are born. There is so much that has to happen at just the right moment. It is a very delicate dance of chemical reactions and a bit of magic. I took biology and I STILL don't understand it. :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: Mel


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: Sweet.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry the Witch got U Sweet :hugs:

I'll be joining U soon I'm sure... I don't think our timing was that great much less all the stress I've been under!!! :(


----------



## pbl_ge

I see that temp drop, Sis. Damn. :nope: :hugs: Your chart was looking triphasic to me before that.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea it took a NOSE DIVE this AM!!!! :(

I almost didn't believe it cuz I took it at 5Am instead of 7Am but I'm sure it's right had some mild cramping last nite!!!
But Notta today!!! :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Stalkers Please...... What's up w my chart!!????

Is the Witch being a Bi+&#8364; or what ..... Maybe it's the cyst cuz I haven't seen a spot Notta!!! :shrug:


----------



## pbl_ge

You're definitely still in the game, Sis! I don't think there's as much information in the fluctuation of temps as others do; there are plenty of bfp charts with dips below coverline!

:dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm really confused I think the witch is just playing games but my dr wants me to do a beta in the AM!!!!

Baseline on fri if that comes back neg. gotta check to see if that Flippin Cyst is back then here we go AGAIN!!! :shrug:


----------



## Milty

Your still in the game! Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## Mischief

I think you're still in, Sis! I hope this is it for you!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for the well wishes I broke down and took another IC and got a BFN!!!!

I have a feeling the cyst is back and holding up AF!!! :(

Guess I'll know for sure Tom!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Beta was Negative no BIG Surprise onto cycle 3 of Femara W Trigger and IUI!!!!

Bring it!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs:

Sorry, Sis. FX this next one goes smoother for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm saying w the house and fertility curve balls it's been a Sh1t storm around here!!!

I'm ready to just get a easy rolling cycle!!! :)


----------



## Milty

Sorry Sis:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well went for my scan and I do have an 11mm Cyst but it's going down so I got the GREENLIght!!! :thumbup:

I'm just afraid that cyst flares up every cycle and blocks the egg and nobody can tell me otherwise!!!
I'll have lots of scans and bloodwork this cycle to figure it out!!! Cuz if that's the case IVF is our only choice and if thats the case I'm not sure we will do it!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no sis I hope that is not the case then :nope::hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wheres all my Ladies at?????

:rofl: Sorry its been quite thought I'd do a Shout out!!!! :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

HERE HERE!!! :haha:

I've been wondering the same thing! Big news for me: starting IVF next cycle!

How is everyone else? :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Awesome Pbl!!!!!

When do u start meds and prep work???

I'm on day 3 of Femara waiting for my IUI!!!! :)


----------



## pbl_ge

I gotta get on the other side of this crazy nonsense first. Scan and blood work tomorrow to see what's going on in there. :haha: 

I'll do the long protocol, so there won't be any excitement for at least another month. :coffee:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well better to get everything ALL lined up so u can get a BFP 1st Go at it!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

This sounds exciting for you guys ....I know it's early but good luck!!


----------



## Sis4Us

My OPK was darkish this AM WTH I'm only CD8..... I'll see what my test looks like in the AM and go in for a scan if needed!!
If not I have a Scan Apt 8:40 AM on Sat.... They like to torture us on the weekend cuz they have to be at work early!!! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my OPK was NEON this AM so I go for my scan and prob my IUI on sat or sun!!!! 
FX


----------



## pbl_ge

Oooh--good luck, Sis! Hope third time's a charm! :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my BW says I'm not surging yet!!! I go Sun Am for another scan ..... I have 2 Follies on my right ovary around 16-17mm!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Well my BW says I'm not surging yet!!! I go Sun Am for another scan ..... I have 2 Follies on my right ovary around 16-17mm!!! :thumbup:

Good luck, Sis! Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Good luck sis. Fx :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Yeah!!! Think positive!


----------



## Sis4Us

Trying to stay positive but w ALL the Drama going around its hard!!!

My buyers walked well actually we sent them packin..... Had to get school clothes and school supplies cuz school starts Mon!!
Oh yea and went to the HS to buy a parking pass for DS1 and a Truck yesterday (feeling to OLD to have a Baby)

Truck already needs brake job and intake adjust its a POS and my DH bought it anyway!!! :(

Just hoping for a easy weekend but I'm sure we will have showing as we did yesterday in the middle of the truck DRAMA!!!!

Thanks for the well wishes ladies!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

That sounds very frustrating, Sis! :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well went for my scan today and my right ovary is a Bumm..... One Follie is only 18mm and the other 15mm!!
Mainly cuz my right ovary sits so low due to fat boys sitting on it in the womb :haha:
My follies are oblong not round!!! Kinda freaks me out cuz last month w 2 big round follies at 22mm still gotta a BFP !!!! :(

We will just hope for the best I trigger at 7Am IUI at 9:45!!!!! FX


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm home from the IUI things didn't go very well his count after wash was only 1mil!!
:cry:
His SA was 115mil so that's a big change we didn't BD yesterday so I was confused at those numbers!!! Well when I called DH to tell him and say I have no clue why it's so low he said cuz I've been releasing everyday like I was told!!!
WHAT!!!!
Not the day B4 a IUI OMG I could kill him!!!

Leave it to a Man to confuse everything they are told!!!:shrug:


----------



## pbl_ge

OMG. :dohh: That's really frustrating! Sorry, Sis. It only takes one!!! :dust: 

Is Sis the only one on this thread with excitement these days? :coffee: Seems like the rest of us are in a holding pattern. :shrug: Is anything new with anyone? :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

:dohh: oh no sis, what a PITA :cry::hugs:


----------



## Milty

It only takes 1!


----------



## Milty

I'm in this month as I didn't get my shot in time. If AF comes then I get my shot and I'm out for 3 or 4 months. 

This could be my last go at it this year :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

Trying to see if we can do another iui in the Am since today's was so low!!! ;)


----------



## pbl_ge

Milty, hope you get your post-lap bfp this month!

:dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Going in the Am for IUI number 2 was just going to BD in the am but I figured he can shell out another $150.00 for his OOOOpsie!!! :haha:


----------



## Milty

That should cover it!

Wow $150 is good.


----------



## Sis4Us

That's just for the wash it's not covered by my insurance but the IUI is covered 80% since my deductible is way over met!!! :rofl:

IUI is $35+ 150 for the wash!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well DH numbers where still low but almost to the Min. So FX the 2 total will work out!!!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Yes combined you should be covered!


----------



## Sis4Us

IUI #1 was 1mil IUI #2 was 4.4 mil so FX!!!!

I really don't want to take anymore meds!!!! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Got my CH this am!!! :dance:


----------



## pbl_ge

I just wanted to remind this thread that we still have FOUR MONTHS left in 2013. Plenty of time for all of us to get bfps!!!

:dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes indeed!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope everyone is doing well 8dpo here and time is crawling By!!! :(


----------



## pbl_ge

I'm in the same boat as you, Sis! :coffee:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey ladies just checking in 11Dpo and a BFN this AM!!!! :(

I go for beta on Tue which I hate when I already know the answer!!! Booooo


----------



## Milty

AF came for me so I'm off to get my shot next week. I might be able to get a cycle in Dec but it will be close


----------



## pbl_ge

I got a bfn today, too. Bad news all around! :cry: Milty, sorry you're benched for so long. That's the worst. Sis, sorry for the bfn. I'll keep my FX that it was too early!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry we don't have any good news yet!!! Hoping it comes for someone really soon!!! :)


----------



## Elphabaa77

Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say hi and see how everybody has been. No big changes here. On my 2nd post clomid cycle and I think I am about to ovulate if I didn't already ovulate yesterday. So looks like the clomid is still lingering this month just like last month. May try to get some :sex: in tonight, but not getting my hopes up. Hubby has been pretty good with his supplements and it's almost been 2 months. He goes for his next sperm test with the sperm wash on October 12th, so hopefully the supplements are working.

Other than that, life has had a lot of stress lately but I am pushing through. Trying to be better about working out and watching my diet, but it's been rough. I joined a DietBet that some past TV weight loss contestants started up. It starts this weekend and the goal is to lose 4% of your body weight in a month. If you do, you get at least the amount you paid back. For this DietBet it was $30, so if I lost 4% I get my $30 back and probably more. The 'pot' is split between all of those that lost the 4%. I am hoping this will help me to keep going. We shall see.

Sorry to see we haven't gained any more BFPs while I have been gone. Hopefully they are right around the corner! :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Yeah, we've hit a dry spell. :nope: But I think we're due at least one more bfp by the end of the year! 

:dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies just wanted to give u guys an update.... Went in for my Baseline scan and Happy to report NO Cyst!!!! 
:)
Starting round 4 of Femara and IUI !!!! FX I get my BFP same day as last years!! 
;)


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis4Us said:


> Hello ladies just wanted to give u guys an update.... Went in for my Baseline scan and Happy to report NO Cyst!!!!
> :)
> Starting round 4 of Femara and IUI !!!! FX I get my BFP same day as last years!!
> ;)

That's great, Sis! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I started my Lupron shot today so now the waiting begins


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope that wait flies by Milty!!!! Keep busy!! ;)


----------



## Milty

My goal is to try and lose some of the weight I gained last year. Then I also want to keep up on my supplements that are good for egg quality. The really big chalange will be to get DH to take his meds regular. By meds I mean Zinc and Vitaman D.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sounds like a good plan, Milty! :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Been quite on here figured I give u guys an update!!!

Went for my scan this AM and after much Poking and Pushing and my nurse tellin me I had only a tiny Follie on the right!!!
I thought I Od early but after tellin here I've been having pain on the left and her Pushin on my TUm Voila!!!!

2 Follies on my Left hiding 20mm and 17mm will trigger Tom nite IUI Sun!!! ;)


----------



## pbl_ge

Hope the IUI went well today, Sis!


----------



## Sis4Us

Not so much but I'm trying to stay positive..... It only takes one right!!!

DH count was only 2.4 mil post wash and that was w 2 day hold!!! :(

FS is talking IVF cuz of his numbers!! FX one of them finds that eggy!!!


----------



## Milty

It only takes 1!


----------



## Sis4Us

I prob won't O tell Tom so we will get in some good ole BD tonite!!! ;)


----------



## shinyshoes

pbl_ge said:


> OMG. :dohh: That's really frustrating! Sorry, Sis. It only takes one!!! :dust:
> 
> Is Sis the only one on this thread with excitement these days? :coffee: Seems like the rest of us are in a holding pattern. :shrug: Is anything new with anyone? :flower:

Well it seems for the first time ever I've kept a New Years Resolution - BFP!! Had an early scan today as I'd been losing a lot of blood but so far (7 & 1/2 weeks) everything appears healthy.

I can't offer any explanation as the month it happened for me I'd started running and was doing it religiously, I'd given up with all my vitamins and was really busy with work??

Good luck to each and everyone of you - I have absolutely no doubt there will be more BFP's before the end of the year and extra special wishes to you Pbl_ge for starting this thread and keeping everyone going........


----------



## pbl_ge

shinyshoes said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> OMG. :dohh: That's really frustrating! Sorry, Sis. It only takes one!!! :dust:
> 
> Is Sis the only one on this thread with excitement these days? :coffee: Seems like the rest of us are in a holding pattern. :shrug: Is anything new with anyone? :flower:
> 
> Well it seems for the first time ever I've kept a New Years Resolution - BFP!! Had an early scan today as I'd been losing a lot of blood but so far (7 & 1/2 weeks) everything appears healthy.
> 
> I can't offer any explanation as the month it happened for me I'd started running and was doing it religiously, I'd given up with all my vitamins and was really busy with work??
> 
> Good luck to each and everyone of you - I have absolutely no doubt there will be more BFP's before the end of the year and extra special wishes to you Pbl_ge for starting this thread and keeping everyone going........Click to expand...

That's great, Shiny! Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Wishing you and H&H 9!


----------



## Milty

Ohh congrats Shiny!!!

I'm very excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh title change, congrats shiny, that's great news :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Shiny!!!!

BF.... :hugs: how are u feeling any big news scans Etc???!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Sis4Us said:


> Congrats Shiny!!!!
> 
> BF.... :hugs: how are u feeling any big news scans Etc???!!!

Doing good thanks :thumbup: next scan 22 October should find out gender :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

I was wondering if u found out yet!!!!

How Exciting!! ;)


----------



## Butterfly67

Girls I wish you all good luck but I'm leaving this thread :wave:


----------



## Milty

I'll see you around BF!

Sis your chart looks really good!


----------



## Sis4Us

Just to show u can have a Perfect chart and the :witch: will show!!!!

I'm so gutted IDK why my chart was so deceiving this month!!! :cry:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Congrats Shiny, even though I am a bit late with the congrats. I haven't really been on the forums for the past month or so. Work has been busy and I have been trying to do everything I can to take my mind off hubby's upcoming sperm test with wash.

Sis - Sorry to hear this cycle was rough on you. :cry: I saw you post about your hubby's count after wash before you IUI procedure. Did they tell you his count before wash? I have been obsessed with reading up and seeing what I can try to expect this Saturday when hubby has his next test with the wash. His last test in July he only had 6 million before wash with 0-14% motility. The RE wasn't even sure if IUI would be an option which is why he recommended the sperm wash to see what they could get before we actually plan an IUI cycle.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis, I'n so sorry. :hugs: The months that get your hopes up are the worst. :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes my chart confused everyone including myself.... Which makes it even harder to take!! :(

Elphabaa .... Long time no see :hi: I didnt get his prewash this go but last go DH count was 22mil Pre and 4.5 mil post and this time we waited 2 days and still got a low count!! :shrug:

DH just wants me to go for Donor sperm but I'm not sure how I feel about it!! :(


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Yes my chart confused everyone including myself.... Which makes it even harder to take!! :(
> 
> Elphabaa .... Long time no see :hi: I didnt get his prewash this go but last go DH count was 22mil Pre and 4.5 mil post and this time we waited 2 days and still got a low count!! :shrug:
> 
> DH just wants me to go for Donor sperm but I'm not sure how I feel about it!! :(

As awkward as this sounds... I am a bit jealous of your hubby's willingness to let you use donor sperm. My hubby would rather us never have children at all than use donor sperm. He says 'we can always adopt.' Of course, he doesn't realize how much cheaper it would be to use donor sperm with IUI than it would be to adopt. Plus, at least with donor sperm there isn't the risk that the birth mom (or dad) is going to change their mind and take the baby back. Really, he is being selfish because he thinks if the baby can't biologically be his, then it shouldn't biologically be mine either. :nope: I understand how he feels about it, but I wish he would realize that it is pretty selfish. This baby would be his baby. His name will be on the birth certificate. Nobody else will have a right. If he has such a problem with this baby not being his, then why should I trust that he wouldn't have a problem with an adopted baby.

Of course, we had this whole conversation before we knew anything about our infertility problems. So, maybe at this point, he would be more open to considering it. If things don't go well Saturday with his next test, then I may approach the subject again. In a perfect world, everything will be fine and we can have a baby that is 100% biologically ours. However, this journey has been far from perfect. 

Hubby had a 17 million sperm count in February, motility and morphology were fine. My OBGYN gave him an antibiotic because his PH levels were elevated and that could have meant the 'pipelines' were inflammed. He did a second test 2 weeks later and everything was at least the bottom part of normal. However, in July, his sperm count was down to 6 million with only 0-14% motility. Morphology was okay. It was a drastic decline. RE says we need to get at least 1 million post wash to do IUI, but he was almost insistent that we really try to do IUI if it is possible. However, I read that for IUI to really have a good chance of working, you need to have at least 10 million post wash. Pregnancy can happen with less, but not very likely. He didn't even have that many before wash, so I am very skeptical about wasting our money on IUI. We'll see what happens Saturday though. There is a chance that his test in July was not a good one. Anything could have influenced the low results, including hot tub usage the prior month. 

One thing I have to remember is to make sure they tell me his pre wash numbers and his post wash! I want to know both.


----------



## Milty

Instead of having you bring it up consider having the doctor bring it up at the next appointment. Have him ask you guys to consider doner sperm.

Docs do this all the time you just have to call them in advance. 

That way you have a lead into the conversation and his pride is not hurt


----------



## Elphabaa77

Chances are we won't have another face to face appointment with the RE until after the decision has been made. To save money, my RE will do phone appointments... but I could always tell hubby it was the RE's suggestion if we did not feel we could afford IUI/ICSI. So that is definitely a thought to keep in the back of my head! Thanks Milty!


----------



## Sis4Us

Found out yesterday DH prewash was 12 Mil and the month B4 it was 22 Mil and his SA in May was 105Mil

His Uroligist did put him on antibiotics cuz he had pain at his Varicocle can't remember if that was B4 or after SA!!!
Anywho... I think DH feels like he's letting me down by not have the swimmers but he had plenty a few months back I think his Job is stressing him too much!! :shrug:

He says to do donor cuz we always talked about Adopting a Lil Asian Girl he figures that will be a less Expensive route but no guarantees on the Girl part!!

I'm just afraid of Unknown traits my DS1 acts like his Biodad and he's never been around him Ever!! Kinda scary when u never know what issues they might have and u would have no idea about them!! I know we would love the baby just like our boys that I don't see a problem with just worried about underlying issues I guess!!

Donor is way cheaper at $600 verses 10K for IVF!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey ladies just got off the phone w my FS Nurse my next Option is Femara Injectables has anyone done these??

The meds give me issues so I'm afraid the Inj. Will even more!!!

Not sure what to do :shrug:

Another round of Femara
Femara Injectables
Or take a Break!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

I have never heard of Femara injectables. Femara is a pill that works like clomid but isn't FDA approved for fertility, but some docs use it anyhow. My RE would if hubby's sperm wasn't an issue. Are you sure you aren't maybe thinking if follistim? (I could be spelling that wrong) That's injectable. You were already using a trigger shot around ovulation right? If not, then maybe they meant Femara plus a trigger shot.

Sorry to hear your hubby's sperm has declined so much. If he does have pain in his varicole that could be the culprit from what I have read. Any slight infection can inflame it and lower sperm count drastically. The antibiotic should help if that is the big problem.


----------



## pbl_ge

Femara *and* injectables? :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Idk I swear she said a round of Femara Injectable that it gives u a 15% better chance!! 
:shrug:

Yes Elphabaa I've been doing the trigger shot I had 2 great size Follies this past month Even had CM which I never get so I know it was a Good O had a great Chart and still BFN!!

DH might be going to Africa in Nov so we will go one more time this month then take a break!! 

I'm just afraid my T levels have shot up w 4 rounds of Femara.... Did they check your T levels after using it for awhile Pbl??


----------



## Sis4Us

Update ..... Just got back from my Baseline scan and NO Cyst I'm shocked cuz th left Ovary has been throbbing!!!

Dr talked to me he doesnt think the Femara W Injectables(Pbl was right ;) ) will help I have responded very well to the Meds it All on DH!!!

We gotta get that count back up so we will be abstaining for 3 days Pre IUI and he will be taking the Cranberry VitC and Zinc!!

Any other suggestions would be great!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

My only suggestion is to keep him away from hot tubs or even taking a hot bath! It can take the sperm 3-6 months or longer to build back up after even one 'extended' soak in a hot tub. (30 minutes or more) I had no clue what an impact this really does have on sperm, and we suspect it has a lot to do with my hubby's low count. We'll find out for sure this weekend.

Other than that, there isn't really a whole lot you can do that won't take at least 10 weeks to see real results.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hubby doesn't take Baths or soak but his showers are way to hot I've told him to reduce the temp in there!!! ;)

Thanks FX we get better numbers this month!!


----------



## pbl_ge

I haven't been very good at keeping up with this thread recently. :blush:

Sis, I missed your question about the Femara. I only took it one month, and didn't really respond, so I don't know the cumulative effects. And I don't think I've seen anyone here talk about that. Did you ask? I know what they are for Clomid, but Femara is supposed to be better in that regard. :shrug: I've been thinking that if this round of IVF doesn't work I might try a few months of Femara again, just as a bit of a break. Glad you didn't have cysts and were good to go! 

Milty, how is your "break" going? How much longer before you get to TTC again? 

Elphaba, can't WAIT to hear your SA results! [-o&lt;

AFM, it's in my siggie. Should be starting stims in about a week. :coffee:


----------



## Milty

Oh my break is going...

I've finished my first month and started my second one. I should be able to TTC in December. To be honest I wouldn't be surprised if my shot wears off sonner. I can feel my body already trying to fight the effects. 

I've not had any of the hard core symptoms either like hot flashes. I've read where a lot of women still get hot flashes with the mini dose used for IVF. So I guess we will see.


----------



## pbl_ge

Milty said:


> Oh my break is going...
> 
> I've finished my first month and started my second one. I should be able to TTC in December. To be honest I wouldn't be surprised if my shot wears off sonner. I can feel my body already trying to fight the effects.
> 
> I've not had any of the hard core symptoms either like hot flashes. I've read where a lot of women still get hot flashes with the mini dose used for IVF. So I guess we will see.

December's not too far away! Especially if AF comes earlier than expected. I hope time has not draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagged as badly for you as it has for me recently. :coffee:

No Lupron symptoms for me, either, although BCP always did turn me into a bitch. :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

How did your scan go Today PBl???


----------



## pbl_ge

Good! :thumbup: 20 antral follies, so they've decided to start my stims a notch lower than typical. Lining looked good. No cysts.

So the fun starts Friday night! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

GL have Fun w All those Needles FX it gets u that BFP!!!! :)


----------



## Milty

I'm excited for you PBL :happydance:

I've heard the stims are not to bad


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got my scan and I have a 20mm Follie on the left and 2 on the right only 16mm & 14mm!!!

There was a dark spot in my uterus the Dr wants to see himself so I gotta go Again in the Am!! 
Kinda freaked out has anybody had this b4??? :(

Hopefully it's nothing!!


----------



## pbl_ge

No idea. :shrug: Hope it's nothing!

:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

I talked to my nurse she said that my lining has 4 lines instead of the 3!! :shrug:

I think Prob cuz my cycle was light this month!! IDK


----------



## SweetMel

Gosh sis. I do hope it is nothing serious. 

And good luck to you pebs.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the scan went Ok my Dr was ALL Up in my Stuff trying to get pics and he thinks the lining is Ok and the spot is prob a scar so he's not worried!! 
He took blood cuz he wants me to trigger Tom. But I got a near +++ OPK this am so we will see might have to do it Tonite!! :)

I have 2 OK follies on the Right and a Angry Booger on the Left his words not mine!! :rofl:
I think he wants to give those right ones some time!! 

I was right I triggered last nite but had bad pain and a temp jump this Am hope I didn't O already!! :shrug:


----------



## pbl_ge

Glad the doc said it all looked okay! Hope you caught the egg!


----------



## SweetMel

Sis, don't you wish you had a translator for doctor-ese? An angry booger on the left, what kinda slang is that?


----------



## Sis4Us

My IUI is Tom and I'm freaking out I'm afraid I'll miss it since I got a temp jump.... Have a feeling I'll O today!!! :(

Arggggggggg!!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Hope everything went okay Sis and it wasn't too late!


----------



## Sis4Us

It went badly the Nurse should have listened to me needless to say I'm callin my nurse today to fill her in and file a Complaint against that nurse!!

3 follies and they prob went to waste!! :(


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis4Us said:


> It went badly the Nurse should have listened to me needless to say I'm callin my nurse today to fill her in and file a Complaint against that nurse!!
> 
> 3 follies and they prob went to waste!! :(

What happened? Did you O early?

:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea it was a Cluster I Od sat like I told the nurse when I called Sat and DH was gettin the sample cup at the office!!!

Told her he needed to give his sample and I needed to come for my IUI that day and she insisted the Sun would be fine!!!

Well I Od sat DH couldn't get a good release Sun at 8am so my IUI was canceled!!!

We just BD yesterday a few times but I'm so mad I didn't do it sat I shouldn't have 2nd guess myself and I shouldn't have listened to her she really screwed me!!! :(


----------



## pbl_ge

I'm so sorry, Sis. That's terrible! :hugs: Same thing happened to a woman on another thread during AN IVF CYCLE!!! :grr: :grr: :grr:


----------



## SweetMel

Sorry Sis. That's tough. :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

IVF I would be utterly pissed that's a lot of $$$$$$$$!!!!

Hopefully he had some fighters this cycle and we get a BFP the All narurale way!! ;)


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sorry to hear this Sis. I hate it when nurses don't listen! We've all been at this awhile now and know our bodies pretty well... who are they to treat us like we don't? IVF may be more expensive, but IUI isn't exactly cheap. Especially when injectable meds are involved! I would be super upset too and would definitely be mentioning all of this to my doc.

Hopefully you were able to catch the egg the all natural way! That would at least be a happy ending to a very frustrating IUI cycle!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

I have some news that I would like to share with everyone. Yesterday I worked up the nerve to take a test. I was in shock when in less than a minute a positive showed up. :happydance: I took another test of a different kind early this morning. It too was a :bfp: so I'm not dreaming.


----------



## Elphabaa77

I am seriously so happy for you Mel! That's just great news and very inspiring! Good to show that your hard work is paying off.

I have news too. Got the results of hubby's sperm analysis and sperm wash. Without get too into detail (there is a lot more detail in my journal), it was 'MUCH IMPROVED' as my RE put it. Before wash, there were 91 million this time! After wash, only 11 million. His count is tons better... his motility is better too, but still not in normal parameters. His morphology is a smidge below normal too. But overall, this was good news! Not good enough to sell my RE on a Femara cycle with timed intercourse. The nurse pretty much told me we can start IUI with my next cycle... which should arrive in approximately 10 days. (I just ovulated.. late... so I am sure my progesterone is crap and my luteal phase will be 10-11 days again) So we have BIG decisions to make in the 24-48 hours, but it looks like I will be starting IUI with injectables at the beginning of November. I am excited, and terrified. :dohh::happydance:


----------



## SweetMel

That sounds great. I'm curious what is all in your hubby 's vitamin supplements. If it is not too much trouble, can you shoot me a list?


----------



## pbl_ge

:happydance: :happydance:

(Off to see Elphaba's journal now....)


----------



## Elphabaa77

I don't have them handy, but you can google them. I ordered them from Fairhaven Health. He takes FertilAid for Men, CountBoost, and MotilityBoost. They are all 3 by FertilAid. I tried using the female supplements but they made me super sleepy due to the melatonin and they were screwing up my blood sugar by over correcting it. So they were making me sick. Hubby has had no problems though!

They are fertility blends created by Dr. Amos Grunebaum. I think that's how you spell his name. From my understanding, a leader in the reproductive medicine community.


----------



## Sis4Us

OMG..... congrats SweetMel!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

We've still got two months, folks! There's still time for the rest of us! :thumbup:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Wouldn't that be great... to 'complete' our year with all of us ladies having a BFP? We all seem to have game plans now, so hopefully that means it won't be long!

Sis- You 'may' want to look at those supplements I mentioned that my hubby is taking. I know they don't work for every male infertility issue, like items that may require surgery... but my hubby's only real problem is that he doesn't eat all that well. So the supplements helped offset that a bit. There is really nothing else we did differently since his test in July. In February his count was 4 million, in July his count was 6 million, and now his count is 91 million. It also helped quite a bit with his motility, although motility isn't quite normal yet. They won't help probably with morphology issues, at least I never read that they could. Morphology can be very hard to 'fix.' 

Just a thought... because now I am a believer in the miracle of these pills. It definitely put us a step in the right direction. I was very skeptical, but desperate when I ordered them. Hubby wasn't too keen on the idea of taking all those pills every day, but he suffered through it for me. All I had to do was fill his pillbox weekly. (It was easier for him to know what to take when if I used an AM/PM pillbox for him) We kept the pillbox in the bathroom so he would see them every day and remember to take them.

I am ordering his next batch either today or tomorrow! He has enough of his 3 month supply for another week, maybe 2.


----------



## Sis4Us

We did start some Supps this month I just didn't think he needed them cuz his SA in may was 105 mil so I never thought he needed the help!!

I really think it's the Varicocle causing issues and he's going back to the Uroligist when he gets home !!! ;)

I've gotten 2 Psychic reading Both saying I'll get my BFP in March 2014 and will have a Girl!
Really hoping its b4 then I'll be 38 in Feb!!


----------



## Milty

Congrats Sweet!!!

What will be your Due date?


----------



## SweetMel

Thanks everybody. Elpha, I did Google each one of the supplements you mention ed and they do sound really good. I especially liked that the FertilAid does have magnesium in it. I added magnesium to my night time supplements because as you might remember I was suffering from insomnia and migraine headaches. Well, it cured both. I started using it in my bath by adding three big scoops of Epsom salts 2x a week. I used a tablespoon of magnesium citrate in my drinking water everyday. I added magnesium rich foods to my diet. I took a 500 mg tablet before bed up until I started having softer bm, then I took them less frequently. I also bought a bottle of magnesium oil and would spray that on before bed. It has really been good for me and I think I should credit the magnesium with being able to get pregnant. 

Milty, I used a few online edd calculators and they have a edd of June 27.


----------



## Elphabaa77

It sure got really quiet around here...........
*queue crickets*

The :witch: showed up today, so I have a call in to my RE'd office to get the ball rolling with IUI! I am so excited! (Well, except for that whole vaginal ultrasound during AF part...)


----------



## Sis4Us

Gotta love those Baseline scans!! ;)

Well my temps have been down for 2 days but no AF yet prob the P
I have a toothache and I'm on meds gotta go today to the Dentist and take my LO too!! :(

Since we R going to be moving we are gonna take a break from the FS this month I think .... It's been 5 Cycles of Femara so I'm sure my body needs a break!!

We will just BD and hope for the best!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hope you get a surprise, Sis!

I'll be updating this thread tomorrow. :winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

Exciting Pbl!!!!! :)


----------



## pbl_ge

*cough, cough* :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Pbl!!!!


----------



## Milty

So exciting PBl!!!! Are you testing early?


----------



## pbl_ge

Milty said:


> So exciting PBl!!!! Are you testing early?

:shrug: Haven't decided.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Grow babies grow!!! So excited for you PBL!


----------



## Milty

Did you have any frosties?


----------



## pbl_ge

Milty said:


> Did you have any frosties?

:nope: :cry:


----------



## Milty

Oh I wouldn't worry about that...you have the best two with you now


----------



## Sis4Us

Have u tested yet Pbl any symptoms??? FX for U!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Yeah PBL... *cough cough* You updating anything around here? Or waiting it out until your test date?


----------



## Sis4Us

I stalked her Journal Hope it's a Sticky One!!!! :dance:


----------



## pbl_ge

:haha: I just want to wait for a good beta. Too scared otherwise. 

What's new with you ladies? :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well hoping all the Best for U Pbl!!!

AFM DH went for SA this AM so we can get a game plan for Dec!! :shrug:

This is our All free Cycle no Meds at all just BDing when we can and taking it easy!! ;)


----------



## pbl_ge

A break from the meds sounds excellent!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I feel better just not hopeful plus my body is All kinda Confused Im already getting EWCM and I'm CD9!!! :shrug:

Here's hoping for a All Natural BFP!! ;)


----------



## SweetMel

I don't post much but I want you all to know that I'm always stalking and cheering you on.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well at least we got some more BFPs on the thread B4 the year was Up!!! :happydance:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Well with PBL after her Beta we have 6... maybe we can get at least a lucky 7 before January 1! (Or a craaaazzzzzy 8 :haha:)


----------



## Sis4Us

CRAZY 8 Sounds FAB!!!!!

I've gotten 3 Psychic Readings to give me a Lil hope after this LOOOONNNNGG Jourmey all told me BFP FEB-March!!!

When do u go for your IUI??? 

Milty when do u get to start TTC??

FX we make that 8 Or 9 why not!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> CRAZY 8 Sounds FAB!!!!!
> 
> I've gotten 3 Psychic Readings to give me a Lil hope after this LOOOONNNNGG Jourmey all told me BFP FEB-March!!!
> 
> When do u go for your IUI???
> 
> Milty when do u get to start TTC??
> 
> FX we make that 8 Or 9 why not!!!

No word yet on when the IUI will be. I didn't respond to the 75iu of Follistim. I had my ultrasound on Saturday (day 8) and there was no lead follicle or measurable growth from my ultrasound on day 3. My estradial was also only 28.3, which is super low. So the RE doubled my dose to 150iu. Kind of figured that would happen. I didn't respond to 50mg of Clomid, so what were the odds I would respond to the lowest dose of this? I go back in Thursday morning for another ultrasound and blood work. We will know more then.

I hate to jinx things and say this dose is working... but I am getting SO bloated that not even my water pill (for blood pressure) is making me pee much at this point. The water pill usually has me having to run to the bathroom every hour or two. Yesterday, I think I only went once the entire time I was at work! Also, my favorite shirts are fitting snug on my belly. B L O A T!!! I had horrible bloat when the Clomid was working, and bloating is a side effect of Follistim. So MAYBE this is a sign that now it is working.

The EARLIEST I would have my IUI at this point would be Saturday, but I am going to have to show some significant follicle growth by Thursday morning. I am sure there will be some growth, because I will be day 14 of my cycle on Thursday. I guess we will see.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I understand the Bloat last cycle I had 3 Follies and felt PG cuz I was so bloated!!!

GL hope it works out this time for ya!!

AFM looks like I'm Oing early w no meds was afraid of that!! :shrug:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Is O'ing early bad? Get to the :sex:! Sometimes the benefits of the fertility meds can linger in our bodies for up to 2 cycles! I know the Clomid did in mine. You never know. It only takes one :spermy: and one egg.


I had bad bloat on Clomid, so I am curious how bad it will get with Follistim. I am sure it will be different. Right now, I feel like I did about 24-48 hours before ovulating on Clomid. However, Follistim is supposed to grow more follicles than Clomid... so I am kind of guessing the bloat could get much worse.

I am also having a lot of headaches. Can't tell if it's from the Follistim or from a sinus infection. My guess is sinus infection, but the nurse told me that it could be the Follistim or a combination of both. She said sometimes when you're estradiol is low and you are taking these shots, it causes headaches. I don't remember my last headache free day since I started the injections a week ago, so that's suspicious. I also had a headache that was 'migraine level' on Saturday. It was wretched. I thought it was because of how long I went without eating because of working a trade show for work. I felt like I couldn't even eat my dinner afterwords, but I forced myself too and I took ibuprofen. It was all I had in my purse and I figured since my follicles hadn't grown as of that morning, it couldn't really hurt anything. Plus the nurse never told me to stay away from it. 

Also noticed today some tenderness and stabbing/pinching pain in the area of my right ovary. I REALLY think something is happening. Clomid gave me these pains in my ovary area too. I don't think I am ovulating or anything like THAT... but I think something is going on. I actually had to stand up for a few minutes with the pinches I was having, hurt too much to sit. It's gone now.


----------



## Elphabaa77

I guess if I actually HAD any OPK strips, I would use them to keep a check on things. I haven't even been temp charting. I am being monitored so much I figured there was no need for either.

A friend of mine who is pregnant is sending me her left over OPK strips, but I doubt I will get them until Thursday or Friday. She is also sending me her leftover crinone suppositories (progesterone) in case I need them since she has no use for them. My RE hasn't said word one about me using these after ovulation/IUI. I am guessing he is like my OBGYN in thinking that in MOST cases, if you fix the egg/follicle maturity problem you in turn, fix the progesterone problem. :shrug: They sound super unpleasant from what I have heard from all of the ladies on here, so I am okay with his philosophy for now! At least until the 7 dpo blood work where my progesterone is checked.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes i got bad geadaches from the Femara Too
They never checked my P afterwards so I was just told to do the P Suppositories!! :(
Kinda of a Staple w IUI and IVF I guess

I had to keep up w OPKs even being monitored cuz my O just pop up w no problems at all!!!
Sneaky SOB :haha:

I've been running like a MAD woman all morning had to cancel my Root Canal(darn ;))Cuz LO have fever this Am so took him to the Dr and I've been back and forth to the HS bringing parts to DS1 for his truck.... I want to shoot that thing :gun:

Just now chillin and catching up and I'm have sharp pains on the left ovary so I'm guessing O will be tonite or Tom we :sex: last nite and this Am will do tonite and Tom maybe we can do this w NOOOOO help at all!! ;)


----------



## SweetMel

I am so mad at my doctor. She has only done one set of labs and I was to come in this morning for another set. They turned me away and told me that there was no point. So now I have no clue where my progesterone is at or my hcg. :growlmad: She handed me a prescription for Synthroid 300mcg which I don't feel is right. That sounds like too much to me. I currently take 200mcg. There are other doses in between. She could have gradually worked it up to 300 if I actually need that much. :shrug: Thankfully I will go see a St. Louis doctor in three weeks and I won't have to deal with these people here.


----------



## Elphabaa77

I would definitely seek another opinion! If you want the test and are willing to pay for it for peace of mine they should do it!!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sweet, I feel like I should be understanding more of what you've written than I do! :blush: Sorry you're having doctor troubles, though, and it's good that you'll see some you like better soon! I've been wondering how soon into my potential pregnancy the infertility clinic would kick me off their client list. I think it's pretty soon--maybe when there's a heartbeat, even! Perhaps at 8 weeks. :shrug: Anyway, I don't want to go back to the ob/gyn practice that failed to catch my ectopic for a full month :growlmad:, so I may have an urgent scramble for a new doc! (And don't you think I'm not already considering new possibilities! :haha:)

I think it's hard to have too much progesterone at this point, but not sure. :shrug: But if I were you I'd want to see some test results!!! :grr:

Good luck catching the egg, Sis! :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes u really need to feel comfy W your Labs especially w thyroid issues being high or low Can effect LO !!! :hugs:

Thanks PBl I feel like o will be today But my Realtor has thrown us into a Heap O Sh1+!!! :(


----------



## Elphabaa77

If/when I get pregnant, I will also be more than likely seeking out a new OBGYN. As you all know, I was less than impressed with her and her nurses. Then when the RE pretty much told me she read hubby's sperm analysis results wrong last February, that about set it in stone. I know she isn't a urologist, but if she doesn't know how to read the results then don't! As if that weren't enough to be done, I spoke with my cousin who also went to her. (not hubby's cousin who absolutely LOVES her, but my cousin who had a baby a year ago) My cousin was high risk because she was 40, and she said there were all SORTS of issues with the OBGYN and her nurses. The nurses were constantly giving her wrong information and communication was a huge issue. She actually encouraged me to look for a different OBGYN, because she was going to!

Gotta be comfortable with those docs! Glad you will be getting a new one Sweet!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Also PBL, I think you should just go ahead and update the thread. :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: That beta is only going to confirm the obvious. :haha: 

(Just kidding, do it whenever you want to. I am just excited for you!)


----------



## pbl_ge

:haha: One more day! Feeling pretty confident, but I do want the official confirmation. 

Sis, is that your temp spike finally?


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm guessing PBL had sharp pains last nite but my temp usually goes up to 98.2 after O so I'm not sure what to make of it!!!
I had pains on both sides and my temps are lookin similar to last month when I Od from both but I would think that was impossible W out meds!!! :shrug:

Hope u hear Great Numbers Tom!!! :)


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> I'm guessing PBL had sharp pains last nite but my temp usually goes up to 98.2 after O so I'm not sure what to make of it!!!
> I had pains on both sides and my temps are lookin similar to last month when I Od from both but I would think that was impossible W out meds!!! :shrug:
> 
> Hope u hear Great Numbers Tom!!! :)

Not impossible! The effects of Clomid and Femara can linger in your system for up to 2 cycles AFTER you stop taking it. I know it certainly did for me! The first non-clomid cycle it was like I was still taking clomid. I O'd early and had a strong post-ovulation phase with high temps. (not my norm without Clomid) The second non-clomid cycle I still O'd early for me, but not AS early as before... and my post-ovulation phase still had great temps and was still 14 days. Then this last cycle, my third non-clomid cycle... it all went south. Back to the pre-Clomid norm. Ovulation on day 27, very weak post-ovulation temps, and AF showed up within 11 days of ovulation. 

That's why they say a lot of women get pregnant on their first month off of fertility drugs. All of them (oral, injectables, etc.) can linger in your system for a cycle or 2. :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

I know Clomid can stay in your system but I was Told Femara has a short after life like a few days or so!!!

Who knows I wasn't monitored so I have no idea whats going on in there :shrug:

Guess only time will tell...... When do u go back for a scan??


----------



## Milty

:coffee: waiting for an update!!


----------



## Teva

Good luck today, Pbl !!

I've read a good bit of this post over the last couple days, though I'm new to the TTC journey and haven't joined in the conversation. I sincerely hope you all get good news this cycle.
:dust:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis - I have read Femara does have a much shorter 'after' life but it can still effect your cycles for a cycle or 2. Not exactly sure how all that works, but it's possible.

I had an U/S and blood work yesterday morning. There was 1 - 10mm follicle on the right ovary and then there was a 9mm and a 12 mm follicle on the left ovary. The nurse and I both thought my RE would bring me back on Saturday for another u/s and blood work. However, when she called yesterday afternoon, it turns out my estradiol was only 76.5. So he wants to wait to bring me back in until Monday morning. I was disappointed, because I thought I was progressing faster than that. Apparently my Estradiol needs to reflect 150-200 for each mature follicle. My follicles need to be 18mm-20mm to be considered mature. So my math says I need my estradiol to be 450-600 for trigger, but it's all a gamble dependent on how many lead follicles there are. So now the earliest the IUI will be is next Wednesday, which will be cycle day 19 for me. :dohh: IF it happens then.


----------



## pbl_ge

No idea about Femara and Clomid affecting future cycles, although I do know Femara has the shorter half life. :shrug:

Sis, looks like your work is done! Welcome to the TWW! :haha:

Elphaba, I think you're doing great. Not long til IUI now! :dust:

Milty, I missed it - are you TTC again? :shrug: 

Sweet, Teva - :hi: and :hugs:

AFM

Spoiler
I called it. This is officially a bfp!:thumbup:


----------



## Elphabaa77

I think I spammed enough happy emoticons in your journal PBL so I won't do it again here. :haha: Okay... maybe just at least one :happydance:

Yayeeeeeee!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay :dance: Congrats for great Numbers!!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

I love the new thread title. :happydance: You did it pebble! Happy and healthy nine months to you! :cloud9:


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations pbl!!! I love the spoiler. :)


----------



## luckylecky

:happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa .... I want to say last month w 3 Follies my E was 450ish I think!!!!

U would think they would boost the amount in your injection but maybe slow and steady is best!!!
Maybe that why I can't get a BFP I'm never slow to O!! :(


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis4Us said:


> Elphabaa .... I want to say last month w 3 Follies my E was 450ish I think!!!!
> 
> U would think they would boost the amount in your injection but maybe slow and steady is best!!!
> Maybe that why I can't get a BFP I'm never slow to O!! :(

Different bodies, different things. They said they never want to start off too aggressively because as the nurse put it 'Some women just SNIFF the Follistim and blow up!' :haha: My first thought was of PBL. :rofl: Honestly, my RE starting me at 75iu was higher than it seems a lot of REs start patients off. I have seen lots of women starting at 50iu. We gave 75iu a 5 day shot... then he bumped me up. I am actually just very thankful 150iu is all it takes for me to get a mature follicle. This stuff is expensive and I read of some women needing 225iu-300iu just in a IUI cycle!!! 

I have heard of these meds 'slowing' things down a little in the early O'ers like you though. Just like Clomid and Femara can do too. However, in my case, I need them to speed things up! :thumbup:

You were just doing Femara and you got 3 mature follicles? That's fairly amazing... Femara seems to be known for being the better choice over Clomid if you DON'T want multiples. It seems Femara mostly only matures one follicle. At least from when I was researching all of that and trying to make my case for Femara over Clomid. Did no good though because my OBGYN refused to give me Femara. If hubby's sperm didn't have issue, my RE would have gave me Femara. However, he told me with hubby's issues it would likely just be a waste. :shrug: He was not a fan at all of us doing Femara with timed intercourse and I am guessing he must not do Femara with IUI cycles. He just jumps straight away to the injectables. Of course, that may be because of my PCOS too.


----------



## Elphabaa77

I also think if my RE boosted my dose again we ran the risk of things happening too quickly, since the office isn't open on Sunday.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I know how expensive those Injections can be that's why I was kinda glad my FS said I didn't need Em that we need to work on DH!!!

Last cycle only 2 of my follies where mature but the last wasn't far behind .... Prob another reason why my FS is afraid of me and Injections..... I'd prob be like PBL!! :haha:

GL on getting a nice ripe Follie!!!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I would say I deffinetly Od now got a BIG temp Jump!!!! :)


----------



## Milty

pbl_ge said:


> No idea about Femara and Clomid affecting future cycles, although I do know Femara has the shorter half life. :shrug:
> 
> Sis, looks like your work is done! Welcome to the TWW! :haha:
> 
> Elphaba, I think you're doing great. Not long til IUI now! :dust:
> 
> Milty, I missed it - are you TTC again? :shrug:
> 
> Sweet, Teva - :hi: and :hugs:
> 
> AFM
> 
> Spoiler
> I called it. This is officially a bfp!:thumbup:

Pbl I'm at the end of my first shot. If my body comes out of this on time I should O around Dec 5 th!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Congratulations PBL!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Sis4Us

Elphabaa did u go for your scan or IUI??? 

:dust:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Hehe IUI, but you stalked my journal and probably know that now. :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I did I have to stalk everyone to get Updates!!! :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

TWW! TWW! :yipee:

Hoping for a full set of bfps in the next 40 days!!!

:dust:


----------



## Elphabaa77

pbl_ge said:


> TWW! TWW! :yipee:
> 
> Hoping for a full set of bfps in the next 40 days!!!
> 
> :dust:

Oh 2WW... how I loathe you and love you all at the same time... :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

I know the feeling ALL to well Elphabaa !!!!! :( :)


----------



## SweetMel

Sis, your temp chart looks great. I hope it's a good sign.


----------



## Sis4Us

I know I got a Bright red spot this AM then Brown Spot (IB???)

Took a test BFN still early was just hoping w that temp jump I'd see something :shrug:

Trying not to get Excited but it looks Promising!!! :)

If I'm not PG w this chart a signs someone has pulled a Horrible Prank on me!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

I hate those pranks! That's how I felt earlier this year when I got a stupid evap line in a wondfo dip strip after having an awesome chart. For a measley day I thought it was really it. :-/ Stupid things playing with our already fragile emotions!


----------



## Sis4Us

Just went to Wally world and bought them out in Test :haha:

I know I look like a crazy lady but I want to know the Min I get a Line to go get a beta Cuz I'm only takin 1/2 the dose of P this month!!!

I have a few Bullets left but not enough for the whole cycle so I've just been takin my pills!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

I was right, my RE does operate under the mindset that in 'most' cases if you address the immature follie issue and get a nice, plump, mature follicle the progesterone issue will 9 out of 10 times correct itself. I definitely had low progesterone. Then on Clomid, once we got the dose figure out my progesterone was normal and my luteal phase extended from 11 days to 14 days! So Sis, you may be just fine. Especially if you had some Femara lingering helping those follies to mature. Progesterone has to be used with IVF, but with IUI or even just natural cycles it is not always a necessity. Docs just like to be safe than sorry. It doesn't hurt the woman to put her on progesterone... Well other than her pocketbook if she doesn't have insurance.

My nurse told me that my number would have to be below 10 before they put me on supplements.

So you may be just fine without it.. Some women do have a progesterone issue even after producing a mature egg, but this is an exception rather than the norm from what I have been told.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well just takin what I normal have to take cuz my P was pretty low 7.5 I think hopes it enough!!! ;)

I think my holistic dr was right she told me if they would just let her handle my meds I'd get PG well this cycle I did everything she told me to do and it looks promising!!

Plus the bio stuff I take is Prob stronger than man made stuff so I think I'll be ok!!

Thanks for the reassurance!! :)


----------



## Elphabaa77

Was your progesterone checked before you took Femara or after? Cuz if they tested it on a nonmedicated cycle or even a cycle where Femara didn't really work for you, your progesterone could have been low due to the follicles/eggs being immature. Even my first clomid cycle at the low dose of 50mg, my progesterone was only 7. Clomid didn't help that month. Next cycle we boosted me to 100mg, I O'd early and bam my progesterone was 12, which they said was fine. On 150mg, my progesterone was about 14 I believe?

Hopefully your holistic docs tips are just what you need!


----------



## pbl_ge

Since you're discussing prog, have either of you researched it for early pregnancy yet? I googled mine and got v worried. :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

I know u have to continue it for the first Tri Pbl!!

What did u find what's bothering U???

Oh and if that truly is a singleton I say GIRL!! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

So how are u handling the Supps are u still takin your Vitamins Asprin etc??


----------



## Elphabaa77

PBL my OBGYN and RE both think that as long as progesterone is over 10, it's fine. Some women are naturally higher and some linger between 10-15.

Does your RE not have you on supplements? Or do you think it isn't enough?


----------



## pbl_ge

I came across this paper:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15591085
I had to convert the usual progesterone measurement of ng/ml to nmol/L (https://www.endmemo.com/medical/unitconvert/Progesterone.php), but it seems like my levels were actually at the low end of the miscarriage group. :cry: The participants were receiving slightly higher progesterone supplementation via a different method, but I did find this discouraging.

Has anyone ever heard of normal progesterone levels in early pregnancy?


----------



## pbl_ge

...

Well, I finally founda couple others, which have very different ranges:
https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003714.htm
https://www.baby2see.com/preconception/progesterone.html
:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Pbl what was your level?

Also I hate to tell you this but once you become pg you begin having all these fears rational or not. You don't think it will happen to you but it does. So even though it's really hard try not to worry about it to much.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, I totally knew I was going to be a nervous wreck! :haha: I am wholly unsurprised. :loopy:

My level was 30.7 at 4+6. Nurse said anything over 10 was good, so she seemed pleased (I don't trust her :haha:). I'm on 300 mg a day of the vag bullets. :roll: From what I've googled regarding normal pregnancy, it's actually a fine number, but seems low in an IVF cycle. It may vary depending on the type/amount of supplementation, though.


----------



## Milty

Oh my goodness you are fine.... Don't let that one link scare you. You dose is just right. Your in good hands.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm CD2 and my FS is closed for the Holiday can't get ahold of anyone for a RX 
:(

Guess I'll be out before I start this month guess I won't be joining u ladies this year!!! Unless someone wants to Overnite me Some Meds!! :haha:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Wow that stinks! :-( You'd think an office that specializes in treatments that are cycle day specific wouldn't completely shut down for 4 consecutive days. Or if they did, they would at least have an after hours number or something you could call. Sorry to hear this Sis.

I probably won't be joining in with a BFP either. Too many things have me thinking this is probably a bust. Plus now I am on progesterone and can't even trust 'symptoms' because it is probably the progesterone.

I will gladly take the 'I told you so' from everybody if I am wrong, but I think I am going to be the right one.

If so, we are going to move on to IVF. So since I have 30lbs to lose before I can start that, I definitely won't be seeing a BFP before December 31. :nope:


----------



## Milty

I'm still hopeful for you both!!

Now for me I'm not sure if my cycle is fully back so we will see if I get to O this month or not.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry, Sis. That's really frustrating! 

Milty, hope you're back on track. How are you feeling?

Elphaba, I'm hoping you and everyone else gets a surprise bfp!

:dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

They have an Emergency Number but is this really an Emergency :shrug:

Guess I wait we I have DS2s Bday then we Close on the House and Move then Cmas 2 wks layer so maybe it's a sign to wait!!!

Just feel like I've waited long enough Darn it!!!!! :nope:

GL Elphabaa !!!


----------



## Milty

I'm feeling much better ...just ready to get things going again


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to let u ladies know that closing didn't happen today cuz Wells Fargo Fd our paperwork up!!
FX we will close Tom!!

Went for my scan today cuz I'll be busy Tom and I have a 23mm Follie on the right and a 13mm on the left so FX !!!!

Hope everyone is feeling well!!!


----------



## Milty

I'm doing ok but I didn't O. My body is trying to come back but it's just not there yet. 

I hope you close sis!


----------

